# Sicherheit im Bikemarkt: Verkäufe nur noch nach Angabe der Adresse des Verkäufers



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
der MTB-News.de Bikemarkt ist stark gewachsen - das ursprüngliche Prinzip des unkomplizierten Handels mit vertrauenswürdigen Bikeinteressierten hat wohl sehr gut funktioniert.
In den letzten Monaten kam es jedoch vermehrt zu Betrügereien, darunter auch solchen, die nicht aufgeklärt wurden und bei denen der Käufer auf seinem Schaden (Geld weg, keine Ware erhalten) sitzen geblieben ist.

Für uns war zu entscheiden, wie es weitergehen soll - wir sind dabei auf drei denkbare Lösungen gekommen: 



Weiter wie bisher, wer betrogen wird ist selber schuld.
Der Bikemarkt wird geschlossen und jegliche Verkaufsaktivitäten in den Foren werden unterbunden - dafür hat man sich bspw. im Apple-Forum www.Apfeltalk.de aus den gleichen Gründen wie bei uns entschieden und den Marktplatz ersatzlos abgeschafft.
*Wir versuchen den Bikemarkt sicherer zu machen. 
*
 
Wir haben uns für 3. entschieden und führen daher ab sofort die Pflicht-Adressidentifizierung für alle Verkäufer ein. Jeder Verkäufer muss sich identifizieren lassen. Nach einer Übergangszeit bis zum 15. Dezember können nur noch identifizierte Nutzer Artikel in den Bikemarkt einstellen.
Ebenso werden am 15. Dezember Anzeigen von nicht identifizierten Benutzern archiviert.

*Wie funktioniert die Identifizierung?
*Die Identifizierung ist schnell und unkomliziert - das haben uns einige Nutzer, die das System vorab getestet haben, bestätigt:



 Du gibst unter https://ident.mtb-news.de/ deine Adressdaten ein.
Du bezahlst die Gebühr in Höhe von 5,00 EUR per Paypal oder Überweisung
Wir schicken dir nach Geldeingang einen Brief mit einem Freischaltcode
Du gibst den Freischaltcode ein - fertig.
 
Deine Identifizierung ist unbegrenzt gültig.

Bei Zahlung via Paypal erfolgt der Briefversand sofort - bei Überweisung nach Gutschrift auf dem Konto.

Wenn deine Zahlung bis 14:00 eingeht, erfolgt der Briefversand am gleichen Tag und du kannst dich am nächsten Tag für den Bikemarkt freischalten. 

So sieht der Brief aus:





*Wie sicher ist der Bikemarkt damit in Zukunft?
*Derzeit haben wir keinerlei Adressangaben des Verkäufers, in Zukunft wurde dort zumindest einmal ein Brief erfolgreich zugestellt. Natürlich gibt es auch mit diesem System keine 100%ige Sicherheit - wir denken aber, dass es ein guter Kompromiss aus Sicherheit und bequemer Abwicklung für den Nutzer ist.
Wir stellen zwar nur die technische Plattform für die Verkäufe zur Verfügung, möchten euch aber trotzdem dabei unterstützen, negative Erfahrungen zu vermeiden.


*Was passiert mit deinen Daten?
*Kurz zusammengefasst:
Es erfolgt keine Weitergabe deiner Daten, mit folgenden Ausnahmen:


 unter Umständen Weitergabe an einen Käufer im Bikemarkt
Weitergabe im gesetzlich erforderlichen Umfang (Strafverfolgung)
 Infos dazu findest du hier:
https://ident.mtb-news.de/datenschutz


Im Forum erkennst du identifizierte Benutzer am grünen Haken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 neben ihrem Benutzernamen.

Aufgrund der zunehmenden Betrugsversuche und der damit auch für MTB-News als Plattform steigenden rechtlichen Gefahr sehen wir leider keine Alternative, denken aber, dass wir mit der Identifizierung einen praktikablen Weg gefunden haben.
*
Bonus*

- *alle, die sich identifizieren haben ab sofort 750 PNs (Private Nachrichten) als Limit.* (normale Benutzer haben nur 100 PNs)
- Als kleinen Anreiz für die Identifizierung verlosen wir *unter den 100 ersten identifizierten Benutzern 10 brandneue New World Disorder 9 DVDs*.

*Update 10. Dezember*

Es gab einiges an Feedback, wir haben versucht das zu berücksichtigen - hier die neuesten Änderungen:
*
1) Übergangszeit bis zum 31.1.2009*
Bis dahin können weiterhin auch von nicht identifizierten Nutzern Artikel eingestellt werden.
Wenn du dich jetzt bereits identifiziert hast zählen die zwei Jahre erst ab dem 1. Februar 09.

2) Während der Übergangszeit: *Die Artikel von identifizierten Nutzern werden prominent hervorgehoben* - auf der Startseite sind nur diese Artikel zu sehen und in den verschiedenen Listungen (Kategorie, Suche) werden die Artikel von identifizierten Nutzern *fett hervorgehoben*



 



Deine Artikel fallen so während der Übergangszeit richtig ins Auge und werden häufiger angeklickt. 

3) Wie unterstützen wir bei der Lösung von Problemen im Bikemarkt?
Dieser Ablauf wird diese Woche noch konkretisiert und du kannst ihn dir in den FAQ ansehen - sobald es online ist gebe ich hier kurz bescheid.

4) Es wird ein schlüssiges *Bewertungssystem* implementiert, das so gut sichtbar ist, dass es auch genutzt wird und hilfreich ist.  

5) *Verlängerung kostenlos:* wenn Du nach 2 Jahren oder nach einem Umzug deinen Identifizierungsstatus aktualisieren möchtest kannst du das kostenlos tun, sofern du im Zeitraum seit der letzten Identifizierung mindestens 3 positive Bewertungen und keine negative Bewertung vorweisen kannst


*Die ersten 10 New World Disorder DVDs gehen an:
*
- Triple F
- Uwei
- Owl Hollow
- fischrad
- sharpe
- merlintandem
- Sickgirl
- T.I.M.
- san_andreas
- stadtguerillero

Viel Spass damit!

Unter allen, die sich bis zum 31.1.2009 identifizieren (alle schon identifzierten Nutzer minus die o.g. Gewinner nehmen auch teil) werden
*- 10 nagelneue IBC Shirts im neuen Design sowie
- 10 Bike-DVDs
*verlost

Update 28. Januar:

*Mitglied im IBC Dimb Racingteam?*

Für dich entfällt die Identifizierungsgebühr, da deine Daten bereits geprüft vorliegen.

Ablauf: Bitte gib nur deine Adresse ein und speichere diese, danach sende eine Mail an [email protected]: "Bitte gleiche meine Adresse mit den vorliegenden Daten des Racingteams ab". Bitte vergiss nicht, deinen Benutzernamen in der E-Mail anzugeben.

Wir fragen dann beim Racingteam an, ob deine Adresse ok ist und schalten dich bei positiver Antwort als identifizierten Benutzer frei.


----------



## da_killerk (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
das klingt echt mal nach einem verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Problematik. Und 5â¬ sind fÃ¼r 2 Jahre und das Plus an Sicherheit echt nicht viel. Ein guter Verkauf und man hat das Geld wieder drin.

Finde ich super, danke MTB-News!

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (2. Dezember 2008)

echt schade, dass so etwas sein muss..
ich denke, dass die zahl der anbieter im bikemarkt deutlich schrumpfen wird.
ich habe bisher den käufern immer angeboten, ein foto vom personalausweis mit ausgeblendeten nummern zu schicken, falls misstrauen besteht. so hat es noch keine probleme gegeben. 
ich sehe vielmehr ein problem darin, dass einige leute 100%tig zusagen, einen artikel zu kaufen, man hebt ihn extra auf und löscht die anzeige, um weitere anfragen zu vermeiden, und letztendlich meldet sich der vermeintliche käufer nicht mehr. damit gibt es zumindest von meiner seite her ein für mich viel nervigeres problem.
aber ich seh schon, es hilft alles nichts, ich werde mich registrieren lassen...


----------



## carmin (2. Dezember 2008)

haha schrieb:


> und letztendlich meldet sich der vermeintliche käufer nicht mehr.


Vielleicht kann man ja auch den Käuferkreis auf identifizierte Nutzer beschränken...

Ich finde den Ansatz klasse, und die Optionen "weiter so" vs "schließen" vs "sicherer machen" erinnern frappierend ans ktwr   Anzumerken ist, dass die Adressdaten nicht außerhalb eines tatsächlichen Bikemarkt-Verkaufs zugänglich sind, so dass Missbrauch (Stichwort Stalker) wohl kaum zu befürchten ist.

Zudem kann das Häkchen interpretiert werden als Hinweis, dass es sich nicht um einen Zweitaccount handelt -- sofern der Nutzer nicht noch seinen Hund am Zweitwohnsitz anmeldet ;-)


----------



## haha (2. Dezember 2008)

das wäre natürlich auch eine gute sache, wenn auch die käufer registriert sein müssten. evtl. verbessert sich dann auch die ernsthaftigkeit der anfragen. wie oft man anfragen bekommt, bei denen man sich die mühe macht, fragen ausführlich zu beantworten, letztdendlich werden die anfragen dann aber nur dazu genutzt, um für sich wichtige infos zu bekommen, wie z.B. das gewicht angebotener teile. wenn man viel verkauft auf jeden fall auch eine nervige angelegenheit.
sorry dass ich hier gerade mal dampf ablasse, aber ich denke, wenn schon verbessert wird, wogegen ich nichts habe, sollten auch andere probleme behoben werden, falls die möglichkeit dazu besteht..


----------



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
die andere Seite werden wir ebenfalls noch angehen, allerdings war der Schutz der Käufer vor Betrug dringlicher als der Schutz der Verkäufer vor blöden Anfragen - und das ist nicht ironisch gemeint.

Parallel sind wir an einem neuen Bikemarkt am arbeiten, da werden wir die Belange der Verkäufer ebenfalls berücksichtigen.


----------



## haha (2. Dezember 2008)

@thomas:

da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht. hauptsache es tut sich etwas


----------



## kitor (2. Dezember 2008)

5,- â¬ alle zwei Jahre. Hallo? Gehts noch?

Haftet dieses tolle Unternehmen auch im Falle dessen, dass die Adresse falsch ist?

Leute mal ehrlich. BetrugsfÃ¤lle hin- oder her. Wer dumm ist zahlt, das ist nun mal so. Und wer sich keine Postadresse seines VerkÃ¤ufers geben lÃ¤Ãt, der verdient keinen weiteren Schutz.

Was hier mal wieder passiert ist, dass grundlos die Verantwortung vom einzelnen auf die Gemeinschaft verlagert wird, mit der Folge, dass einer kassiert. Soll der Forumsbetreiber demnÃ¤chst auch noch kontrollieren, ob die verkauften GegenstÃ¤nde auch wirklich so gut sind, wie beschrieben?

Schwachsinn.


----------



## kitor (2. Dezember 2008)

was ist mit Verkäufern, die in der Vergangenheit schon positive Bewertungen gesammelt haben? Wieso brauchen die eine Identifizierung? Ich bitte um eine Begründung! Stehen wir jetzt alle unter Generalverdacht?

Hier wird versucht mit einer Einzelbegründung alle über einen Kamm zu scheren und so unzulässig in die Privatsphäre des einzelnen einzugreifen. Was ist mit Datenschutz usw. Warum soll ich irgendwelchen dubiosen Adresscheckern meine privaten Daten zur Verfügung stellen. Das will doch keiner. Wer garantiert, dass diese Leute mit den hochwertigen Daten, die ja überprüft sind, keinen Unfug treiben?

Habt ihr darüber auch mal nachgedacht? 

man Leute, wieder mal so ein Schnellschuss ohne nachzudenken. Find ich echt sehr arm.


----------



## ewoq (2. Dezember 2008)

gehts noch?

wenn es dir nicht passt lass es sein...


----------



## haha (2. Dezember 2008)

@kitor

solange ich nur meinen wohnsitz/ort angeben muss, ist mir das absolut schnuppe..
den findet man schließlich auch im telefonbuch oder i-net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (2. Dezember 2008)

kitor schrieb:


> was ist mit Verkäufern, die in der Vergangenheit schon positive Bewertungen gesammelt haben? Wieso brauchen die eine Identifizierung? Ich bitte um eine Begründung! Stehen wir jetzt alle unter Generalverdacht?
> 
> Hier wird versucht mit einer Einzelbegründung alle über einen Kamm zu scheren und so unzulässig in die Privatsphäre des einzelnen einzugreifen. Was ist mit Datenschutz usw. Warum soll ich irgendwelchen dubiosen Adresscheckern meine privaten Daten zur Verfügung stellen. Das will doch keiner. Wer garantiert, dass diese Leute mit den hochwertigen Daten, die ja überprüft sind, keinen Unfug treiben?
> 
> ...



Sorry, wenn ich das nicht weiter kommentiere - ich denke mal, das wuenscht du sowieso nicht. Infos zum Datenschutz findest du uebrigens hier: https://ident.mtb-news.de/datenschutz


----------



## der-tick.de (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke auch mal, dass das Angebot im Bikemarkt kleiner wird. 
Grundsätzlich schon mal ein gutes System. Ich würde es noch begrüßen, wenn man als Anbieter die Auswahl bekommt "Anfragen nur von Verifizierten Benutzern". 
Dann wären beide Seiten sicher.


----------



## schwarzes dawes (2. Dezember 2008)

kitor schrieb:


> Was hier mal wieder passiert ist, dass grundlos die Verantwortung vom einzelnen auf die Gemeinschaft verlagert wird, mit der Folge, dass einer kassiert. Soll der Forumsbetreiber demnächst auch noch kontrollieren, ob die verkauften Gegenstände auch wirklich so gut sind, wie beschrieben?






kitor schrieb:


> Hier wird versucht mit einer Einzelbegründung alle über einen Kamm zu scheren und so unzulässig in die Privatsphäre des einzelnen einzugreifen. Was ist mit Datenschutz usw. Warum soll ich irgendwelchen dubiosen Adresscheckern meine privaten Daten zur Verfügung stellen. Das will doch keiner. Wer garantiert, dass diese Leute mit den hochwertigen Daten, die ja überprüft sind, keinen Unfug treiben?
> 
> Habt ihr darüber auch mal nachgedacht?
> 
> man Leute, wieder mal so ein Schnellschuss ohne nachzudenken. Find ich echt sehr arm.


----------



## B.Scheuert (2. Dezember 2008)

Was passiert, wenn man umzieht? Muss man dann wieder die 5 zahlen oder kann man sich ummelden?


----------



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2008)

kitor schrieb:


> irgendwelchen dubiosen Adresscheckern


hier kurz nochmal der Ablauf, falls er falsch verstanden wurde.

1) Du gibst hier deine Adresse ein: https://ident.mtb-news.de/
2) Ich sende dir einen Brief per Post.
2) Dort ist ein Freischaltcode enthalten, der nur für deinen Account passt - den gibst du hier ein: https://ident.mtb-news.de/check
3) Weil du den Code eingibst, weiss ich, dass die Adresse, an die ich den Brief geschickt habe korrekt war und du bekommst den 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und kannst Artikel im BM verkaufen

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Zur Veranschaulichung hier mal besagter Brief:




Wie du jetzt auf _dubiose Adresschecker_ kommst kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Dezember 2008)

es ist schon schwer  !
 die Admins "ecken" bei Neuerungen immer an,-

 so warst auch im neuem fotoalbum.

 im nachhinein wird alles gut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (2. Dezember 2008)

haha schrieb:


> das wäre natürlich auch eine gute sache, wenn auch die käufer registriert sein müssten. evtl. verbessert sich dann auch die ernsthaftigkeit der anfragen. wie oft man anfragen bekommt, bei denen man sich die mühe macht, fragen ausführlich zu beantworten, letztdendlich werden die anfragen dann aber nur dazu genutzt, um für sich wichtige infos zu bekommen, wie z.B. das gewicht angebotener teile. wenn man viel verkauft auf jeden fall auch eine nervige angelegenheit.
> sorry dass ich hier gerade mal dampf ablasse, aber ich denke, wenn schon verbessert wird, wogegen ich nichts habe, sollten auch andere probleme behoben werden, falls die möglichkeit dazu besteht..





Thomas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die andere Seite werden wir ebenfalls noch angehen, allerdings war der Schutz der Käufer vor Betrug dringlicher als der Schutz der Verkäufer vor blöden Anfragen - und das ist nicht ironisch gemeint.
> 
> Parallel sind wir an einem neuen Bikemarkt am arbeiten, da werden wir die Belange der Verkäufer ebenfalls berücksichtigen.



Ich sehe das nicht so eng, dass ich viele Anfragen bekomme, es aber häufig nix draus wird...

Im Grunde sehe ich jeden Nutzer der mir eine Anfrage stellt, egal wie alt und wie formuliert, als einen potenziellen Käufer und behandle ihn eben auch so, d.h. ich beantworte alle Fragen, versuche das Gewicht zu ermitteln, manchmal gehe ich auch auf Raten- bzw. Teilzahlungen ein...

Auf eine Zusage, dass jemand den Artikel will, gebe ich erstmal nicht so viel. Das habe ich mittlerweile gelernt, obwohl es andere User gibt, die mehr und tollere Sachen als ich verkaufen! Und solange kein Geld eintrudelt, lösche ich auch keine meiner Anzeigen und finde mich damit ab, dass man sich nicht auf jeden verlassen kann...

Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich schon auf einen neuen Bikemarkt, obwohl ich den aktuellen ganz gut finde, vielen Dank!


----------



## haha (2. Dezember 2008)

@pHONe^dEtEcTor:

ich seh das jetzt auch nicht furchtbar eng, eine verbesserung in dieser hinsicht wäre aber eine schöne sache. man verbringt halt dann doch viel zeit mit der beantwortung von fragen von leuten, die eine detailauskunft zum jeweiligen artikel haben wollen, aber absolut kein kaufinteresse haben..


----------



## decolocsta (2. Dezember 2008)

ansich vllt. ein tolles System,

aber imho unnötig.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, begrüße es sehr das sich was tut und Thomas versucht das ganze sicherer zu machen.

Ich sehe das Hauptproblem darin das eben das Angebot im Bikemarkt extrem schrumpfen wird, da bin ich mir ganz sicher.

Betrug ist immer ein problem, aber ich sag mal so wie es ist,
wenn man betrogen wird ist man selber Schuld, gibt genug Möglichkeiten sich
abzusichern, wenn man diese nicht nutzt ist es halt leider fahrlässig.

Ich finde es sollte alles so bleiben, 
bei offensichtlichen Betrugsangeboten muss
die Moderation schneller reagieren, ansonsten
bitte nichts verändern.


----------



## Trickz (2. Dezember 2008)

es wäre mehr als fair wenn die käufer auch den grünen haken brauchen um überhaupt fragen zu einem produkt stellen zu können.
dann hätten hier viele user den stress nicht mit der sinnlosen mail beantworterei, weil die unseriösen sich eh nicht registrieren lassen...
dass der bikemarkt dadurch natürlich sehr schrumpfen wird ist halt die negative seite an der geschichte.
wird aber wohl hauptsächlich an den 5 euro liegen


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe den Verdacht, dass diese MaÃnahme den Marktplatz auch nicht sicherer macht. Es wird einfach nur die Anzahl der angebotenen Artikel drastisch sinken, dadurch geht natÃ¼rlich auch die Absolutzahl der BetrugsfÃ¤lle zurÃ¼ck, keine Frage (aber ist das der Sinn?). Wieso sollte es jemand davon abhalten, ein krummes Ding durchzuziehen, nur weil seine Adresse irgendwo gespeichert ist? Die kriegt man auch anderweitig raus, wenn es hart auf hart kommt - was hier aber wahrscheinlich nie der Fall sein wird, weil bei Werten von unter 100â¬, was sicher einen groÃen Prozentsatz im Marktplatz darstellt wird sicher keine Staatsanwaltschaft ihren Hintern bewegen (wenn jemand konkrete Gegenargumente und Beispiele hat, wÃ¼rde mich das sehr interessieren). Also hilft die Adresse, respektive die Verifizierung, auch nichts, wenn es jemand wirklich drauf anlegt. Und wieso ich fÃ¼r so etwas 5â¬ zahlen soll, ist mir ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz klar. Ein Bewertungssystem hat natÃ¼rlich auch seine SchwÃ¤chen, aber muss denn Ã¼berall gegen jeden kleinen Ansatz von KriminalitÃ¤t so rabiat vorgehen? (Kanonen... Spatzen... ihr wisst, was ich meine) Ar***lÃ¶cher gibts Ã¼berall und irgendjemand muss halt unter ihnen leiden, daran wird sich leider nie etwas Ã¤ndern. Darauf kann man mir jetzt gerne die 08/15-Phrase "Wenns dir nicht passt, dann lass es halt sein" an den Kopf werfen, aber so einfach isses nunmal nicht! Da diese MaÃnahme meine Freiheit als Forumsnutzer einschrÃ¤nkt, denke ich, dass ich sehr wohl das Recht habe, meinen Unmut vorzubringen. Ich gehÃ¶re nunmal zu den Leuten, die ein System hinterfragen, bevor sie es akzeptieren...

Nur um es nochmal 100%ig klar zu stellen: ich will hier nicht blÃ¶d rummeckern, dass ja "alles schei**e" ist, sondern lediglich meine sachliche Kritik an einem (wie ich finde) Ã¼berflÃ¼ssigen System kundtun.


----------



## haha (2. Dezember 2008)

> es wäre mehr als fair wenn die käufer auch den grünen haken brauchen um überhaupt fragen zu einem produkt stellen zu können.
> dann hätten hier viele user den stress nicht mit der sinnlosen mail beantworterei, weil die unseriösen sich eh nicht registrieren lassen...
> dass der bikemarkt dadurch natürlich sehr schrumpfen wird ist halt die negative seite an der geschichte.
> wird aber wohl hauptsächlich an den 5 euro liegen



ganz meine meinung


----------



## Trickz (2. Dezember 2008)

wird dann eigentlich in zukunft jede signatur mit : verkaufe diesundjenes > pm
gnadenlos gelöscht?

meine meinung zu der ganzen geschichte: 
blöd für die seriösen verkäufer (kein vorteil) und gut für die ganzen hampelmänner die im bikemarkt rumschwirren (leider der großteil)...
wenn ich was teures kaufe oder verkaufe wird sowieso telefoniert bzw andersweitig abgesichert. wer das nicht kann braucht sich auch nicht wundern abgezogen zu werden bzw ist selber schuld.


----------



## B.Scheuert (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass grade fÃ¼r Leute, die nur mal ein Paar Griffe, oder andere Anbauteile verkaufen wollen(also GelegenheitsverkÃ¤ufer, die nur 1-2mal im Jahr was verkaufen wollen), sich die 5â¬ nicht lohnen. Da sind die eBay-GebÃ¼hren niedriger und es werden vermutlich auch weniger Fragen gestellt. 
Obwohl ich bisher nicht wirklich im Bikemarkt gehandelt habe(nur ein Verkauf, der aber dann doch geplatzt ist), finde auch ich allein die Notwendigkeit einer Verbesserung schade...


----------



## decolocsta (2. Dezember 2008)

ich mein, ist ja kein Thema bei einer Kaufabwicklung vom Verkäufer zu verlangen das er seinen Perso fotografiert oder einscanned, dann hab ich die gleiche "Sicherheit" wie bei der ganzen Adressgeschichte.

Schauen wir uns doch ma die ganzen Betrugsfälle an,
da ist doch immer ne gute Portion Blauäugigkeit des Betrogenen
mit im Spiel und es wäre immer zu verhindern gewesen.


----------



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Verdacht, dass diese Maßnahme den Marktplatz auch nicht sicherer macht.



es gab einige Fälle, da haben sich user mit einem Wegwerf-Email Account angemeldet, in der gleichen Minute ein Bike für 600 EUR eingestellt unter verweis auf eine yahoo.com emailadresse und dann einen oder mehrere Nutzer (ja, blauäugig) abgezogen. Wenn es dumm läuft findest du dann nichts heraus.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese Fälle verschwinden. Genauso die sagenhaft günstigen Bikes aus UK oder der Schweiz mit englischem Text, auf die ebenfalls ab und an User hereingefallen sind.
Ich weiss, Vielnutzer sehen sofort, dass etwas nicht stimmen kann....




> Da diese Maßnahme meine Freiheit als Forumsnutzer einschränkt, ...


sorry, das verstehe ich nicht - an welcher Stelle wird deine Freiheit eingeschränkt?

*
Als kleinen Anreiz verlosen wir unter den 100 ersten identifizierten Benutzern 10 brandneue New World Disorder 9 DVDs.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masira (2. Dezember 2008)

zuerst eine generelle frage: 

ist es noch möglich als nicht-registrierter user im bikemarkt zu kaufen/verkaufen? 

wenn nein, warum nicht? es muss doch jeder selber wissen ob ihm der hacken etwas bedeutet oder ob man auch auf andere art seine sicherheiten haben kann! 

wenn man nurnoch handeln kann wenn man registriert ist, dann befürchte ich, dass die zahl der verkäufer und vorallem der käufer extrem zurückgeht! 
bei manchen parts ist es ja jetzt schon ein eingeschränkter käuferkreis, der nach der einführung dieses systems radikalst verkleinert wird...

ich spreche mich weder explizit gegen noch für das system aus, würde mich evtl auch registrieren. 

allerdings sehe ich keinen grund, nicht weiterhin "unregistrierte" benutzer handeln zu lassen. dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden ob einem die bewertungen und eine kopie vom perso oder ein telefongespräch reichen oder ob man umbedingt bei einem "häckchen-user" kaufen will


----------



## decolocsta (2. Dezember 2008)

Word!!!!

das wäre doch ne Lösung,

alles so lassen wie bisher, mit der Option sich zu registrieren,
dann kann man immernoch entscheiden mit wehm man seine
Geschäfte machen will.


----------



## Deleted 5247 (2. Dezember 2008)

Wie sieht es mit den Verkäufen in den Bereichen Leichtbau, GT, Classic usw. aus, werden die Verkaufsbereiche geschlossen oder sind dort Verkaufsaktivitäten ebenso nur noch für registrierte Mitglieder möglich?


----------



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2008)

*Für Käufer ändert sich nichts* - die Identifizierung wird lediglich für Verkäufer zur Pflicht.

Wenn das ganze freiwillig geschähe, würde es nichts an dem Problem ändern, ehrliche würden sich registrieren, unehrliche nicht.... und Käufer würden wieder abgezockt werden.


----------



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den Verkäufen in den Bereichen Leichtbau, GT, Classic usw. aus, werden die Verkaufsbereiche geschlossen oder sind dort Verkaufsaktivitäten ebenso nur noch für registrierte Mitglieder möglich?



Sofern es in der persönlicheren Atmosphäre der Themen zu keinen Betrügereien kommt werden wir dort nichts ändern - warum auch ... (wir führen die Identifikation nicht ein , weil wir es total cool finden, sondern weil es mMn die einzige Alternative zur Schliessung des BM in der jetzigen Form ist).
Vielleicht schauen aber in Kürze die Käufer darauf und bevorzugen Verkäufer mit dem grünen Haken, diese symbolisieren dadurch ja auch eine gewisse Transparenz...


----------



## napalmdeath (2. Dezember 2008)

hi,
meine meinung dazu:
mir ist es egal,ob eine regstrierung notwendig ist oder nicht.
ich fuehle mich nicht in irgendeiner freiheit einschraenkt,oder von der datenmafia bedroht.
ich akzeptiere die jetzige vorgehensweise,da ich nicht weiss wie man es besser machen koennte,und ein versuch ist es wert.
warum nicht mal dieses system ausprobieren? da geht die welt nicht von unter.
und wenn es sich als sch***e erweist wird es bestimmt geaendert.
gruesse an alle,
markus


----------



## Masira (2. Dezember 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Für Käufer ändert sich nichts - *die Identifizierung wird lediglich für Verkäufer zur Pflicht.*
> 
> Wenn das ganze freiwillig geschähe, würde es nichts an dem Problem ändern, ehrliche würden sich registrieren, unehrliche nicht.... und Käufer würden wieder abgezockt werden.




das die identifizierung als verkäufer pflicht ist finde ich schwach...

damit ist es ja wohl sicher, das die zahl der anzeigen extrem zurück gehen wird! ich meine, wer kauft sich diesen brief und betreibt all diesen zusätzlichen aufwand, wenn er nur ein paar pedale, kleidung, kleinteile verkaufen will? 

und was spricht gegen die lösung, auch nicht-identifizierte user verkaufen zu lassen? (das bewertungssystem muss natürlich erhalten bleiben!)
wer etwas kaufen will, weiß, dass es user mit häckchen gibt und die nen brief bekommen haben (ob das gleichzeitig ein sicherheitsmerkmal ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln!) und es verkäufer gibt, die gute bewertungen haben und andere wege finden sich gegenseitig die sicherheit zu geben, dass einen der andere nicht über den tisch zieht! (perso kopie, telefongespräch, persöhnliches treffen!)

ich fände es sehr schade wenn die verkäufer sich identifizieren -müssen-! das beschränkt dieses komplette system und könnte über kurz oder lang dazu führen, das kein interesse mehr für den bikemarkt besteht...

ich selber habe schon einige gechäfte über den bikemarkt abgeschlossen, auch geschäfte, die deutlich über 500euro lagen, also durchaus "heikel" waren, und bis jetzt habe ich immer eine möglichkeit gefunden mir sicher zu sein, dass ich dem gegenüber in einem gewissen maße vertrauen kann!


----------



## decolocsta (2. Dezember 2008)

Masira schrieb:


> das die registrierung als verkäufer pflicht ist finde ich schwach...
> 
> damit ist es ja wohl sicher, das die zahl der anzeigen extrem zurück gehen wird! ich meine, wer kauft sich diesen brief und betreibt all diesen zusätzlichen aufwand, wenn er nur ein paar pedale, kleidung, kleinteile verkaufen will?
> 
> ...




Word x 2

Es gibt wirklich soviele Gelegenheitsverkäufer bei denen man
hier und da echt ein Schnäppchen abgreifen kann, die werden
verschwinden, denke nicht das der Bikemarkt sterben wird.
Jedoch wird die Schnäppchenjagt und das Angebot def. kleiner werden,
das ist sicher und unbestreitbar.


----------



## fl1p (2. Dezember 2008)

Von mir gibts jedenfalls keine 5. Wenn sich Käufer nicht registrieren müssen, dann erst recht nicht.
Schade, dass der Bikemarkt dadurch wohl sterben wird. Dann wird halt wieder mehr Ebay genutzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (2. Dezember 2008)

5â¬ - gehts noch? Gerade fÃ¼r den Gelegenheits-VerkÃ¤ufer wird der Bikemarkt dadurch uninteressant. Dadurch weniger Angebote und weniger Interesse fÃ¼r mÃ¶gliche KÃ¤ufer. Dann verkloppe ich die Sachen lieber bei eBay ...

Wenn Ihr unbedingt Wert auf Identifikation legt, dann macht das auf freiwilliger Basis. Und dann auch nicht per 5â¬-Abzocke, sondern Identifikation per PayPal-Zahlung und dadurch zB fÃ¼r 50 ct. Da PayPal die Adresse mitschickt, kann man sich m.E. den weiteren Postweg sparen.

Wenn es aber freiwillig wÃ¤re, kann sich jeder KÃ¤ufer aussuchen, ob er da kaufen mÃ¶chte oder nicht und ob er sich ggf eine weitere Sicherheit einholt.


----------



## B.Scheuert (2. Dezember 2008)

Zuerst nochmal meine Frage von früher: Was passiert, wenn man umzieht? Muss man sich neu anmelden oder kann man gratis eine neue Adresse angeben?





Thomas schrieb:


> es gab einige Fälle, da haben sich user mit einem Wegwerf-Email Account angemeldet, in der gleichen Minute ein Bike für 600 EUR eingestellt unter verweis auf eine yahoo.com emailadresse und dann einen oder mehrere Nutzer (ja, blauäugig) abgezogen. Wenn es dumm läuft findest du dann nichts heraus.
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese Fälle verschwinden. Genauso die sagenhaft günstigen Bikes aus UK oder der Schweiz mit englischem Text, auf die ebenfalls ab und an User hereingefallen sind.
> Ich weiss, Vielnutzer sehen sofort, dass etwas nicht stimmen kann....


 Tut mir Leid, aber diese Argumentation finde ich ziemlich schwach! Bei den genannten Fällen muss man schon ziemlich blauäugig sein. Und wer so naiv ist, der wird das hier gesparte Geld beim nächsten Jamba-Sparabo los.
Es werden also v.a. die Betrugsfälle bei denen es um viel Geld geht weniger bzw. ganz aufhören. Aber gerade bei denen sollte man doch vorsichtig sein. 
Der Preis für die geplante Maßnahme, nämlich dass der Verkauf von Anbauteilen stark zurückgeht, halte ich für zu hoch. Die Forengemeinde wird aufgrund der Kriminalität einiger verbunden mit der Naivität anderer zu sehr benachteiligt.(Ja, mir ist klar, dass das hier allein euer Forum ist )
Ich wäre daher auch für die Lösung einer freiwilligen Anmeldung. Die Idee mit der Perso-Kopie halte ich auch für ziemlich gut, und würde die im Bikemarkt irgendwo zusammen mit einer Erklärung des Hakens hinter dem Namen als Tip unterbringen. 
So kann dann jeder Verkäufer entscheiden, ob er zahlt oder fotografiert. 
Und der Käufer kann entscheiden, ob er bei jemandem mit einer (evtl. weit über ein Jahr alten) Adresse kauft, oder von jemandem, dessen Persokopie er vorliegen hat.


----------



## carmin (2. Dezember 2008)

Seht es doch mal so: Lieber ein paar (betrügerische) Angebote weniger als die Komplettschließung.

Kopie des Personalausweises: Wie willst Du sicherstellen, dass die echt ist?

Umzug: Wenn Du ehrlich handelst, braucht Dein Käufer ja nicht die aktuellste Adresse.  Hier gehts ja nur darum, Betrügern das Leben schwerer zu machen.

Wegen der fünf Euro: Ich weiß ja nicht, wie viel Ihr bei ebay an Gebühren zahlt.  Mit fünf Euro kommt man da nicht weit...  Hier könnt Ihr bessere Preise erzielen, zumal Ihr nicht gezwungen seid, einen Artikel zu verkaufen, wenn Ihr kein akzeptables Gebot erhaltet.  Von daher relativiert sich die Gebühr schnell.

Und schließlich glaube ich nicht, dass das viele Leute vom Verkaufen abschreckt.  Einmal registriert, muss man zwei Jahre nicht mehr drüber nachdenken.  Der Aufwand der Registrierung ist deutlich kleiner als der zum Einstellen eines Angebots.  Ihr müsst nicht mal ein Foto machen ;-)


----------



## DasAS (2. Dezember 2008)

wer sagt denn, das die eingegebene adresse richtig ist? kann ja auch den brief zu meiner tante kommen lassen und hol den dann ab. und da die schon alt und gebrechlich ist, hat sie den vorfall schnell vergessen. ich hab mich "verhäkchent" und keiner kennt mich mehr als vorher. sicher macht das auch nicht!

wo lag eigentlich das problem: der verkäufer verschickt erst bei geldeingang. null risk. das geld läßt sich nicht zurückbuchen.
käufer brauchen doch den NAMEN des kontoinhabers. so, wie in meinem fall, geld bezahlt, nix passiert. ab zur bullerei anzeige machen. nach 4 wochen war geld wieder da.
alles bezogen auf innerdeutsche transfers.


----------



## Masira (2. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Seht es doch mal so: Lieber ein paar (betrügerische) Angebote weniger als die Komplettschließung.



wer sagt denn, dass die betrügerischen angebote weniger werden? wenn ich mein betrugs angebot für 1700eu an den mann bringe, sind mir doch die 5euro auch egal! von daher schreckt das doch niemanden ab... und die adresse vom nachbarn anzugeben ist ja auch mal kein problem...

ich finde, dass bei dieser aktion nicht gesehen wird in welchem verhältniss das steht. für 10, meinetwegen auch 30 betrugsanzeigen nimmt man in kauf, das es mehrere hundert angebote weniger sein werden! 
ganz zu schweigen von den usern, die dem bikemarkt dem rücken zuwenden, weil sich diese system für sie nicht lohnt oder sie damit nciht einverstanden sind.

wie wäre es mit einem absolut offenichtlichen und unumgänglichen hinweis für käufer? bevor sie dem verkäufer eine nachricht schreiben können, öffnet sich ein fenster, in dem kurz und prägnant darauf hingewiesen wird, welche gefahren bei so einem kauf bestehen und wie man sich sicherheit verschaffen kann! 
(ich weiß das gibt es bereits unter den mails die man zurück bekommt, aber mal ehrlich, wieviele lesen das?!)



carmin schrieb:


> Kopie des Personalausweises: Wie willst Du sicherstellen, dass die echt ist?



mit ein bisschen verstand kann man auf simpelste weiße sicherstellen, das man nicht über den tisch gezogen wird. kreativität wird belohnt. 

ist an sich ganz simpel. man macht aus, dass auf dem foto/der kopie des personalausweises ein zettel beiliegen soll, auf dem ein symbol, eine zahl, irgendetwas, zu sehen ist, dass man vorher ausgemacht hat. somit kann man mit einer sehr hohen warscheinlichkeit sicherstellen, dass derjenige "echt" ist und somit "sicher"


----------



## decolocsta (2. Dezember 2008)

Eben, 


ausserdem, ein Foto vom Perso ist sicher schwerer zu fälschen als ne Adresse zu der ich meinen Brief kommen lasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (2. Dezember 2008)

Was ist sicherer?


Ein Foto von meinem Perso?


Oder dieses Ident Verfahren......


...so, ich nenne hier einfach mal ne Betrugsmöglichkeit.


Ich geh auf die Post, mach einen Nachsendeantrag für 15 Euro,
Nenne mich Fritz Fritzl...
geh nachhause, papp an meinem Briefkasten ein Namensschild "Fritz Fritzl"

Überweise 5 Euro an Mtb.news. lass mir den Brief auf ne fiktive Adresse
zusenden, dank Post Nachsendeantrag kommt das Ding 2 Tage später
an meine richtige Adresse und Namen, davon bekommt auf mtb. keiner was
mit, danach Name vom Briefkasten weg und niemand wird mich je zuordnen 
können, falscher Name, falsche Adresse...

und nun?


----------



## Masira (2. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Seht es doch mal so: Lieber ein paar (betrügerische) Angebote weniger als die Komplettschließung.
> 
> Kopie des Personalausweises: Wie willst Du sicherstellen, dass die echt ist?
> 
> ...



und das ist noch eine der komplizierten betrugs möglichkeiten...

ich finds einfach traurig, das hunderte user dafür bluten müssen, dass 10 leute zu blauäugig und dämlich waren (und es deswegen verdient haben)...


----------



## schwarzes dawes (2. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ...Betrugsmöglichkeit...
> 
> und nun? ...


 
... hast du fünf euro verplempert, deren ausgabe du dir mit ein bisschen mehr einfallsreichtum hättest sparen können.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (2. Dezember 2008)

Trickz schrieb:


> es wäre mehr als fair wenn die käufer auch den grünen haken brauchen um überhaupt fragen zu einem produkt stellen zu können.
> dann hätten hier viele user den stress nicht mit der sinnlosen mail beantworterei, weil die unseriösen sich eh nicht registrieren lassen...
> dass der bikemarkt dadurch natürlich sehr schrumpfen wird ist halt die negative seite an der geschichte.
> wird aber wohl hauptsächlich an den 5 euro liegen



Ich stehe drauf Fragen von potentiellen Käufern zu beantworten! Klar kommen auch oft Fragen von irgendwelchen Leuten, die nichtmal in einem Jahr die Kohlen zusammen haben werden für das, was ich anbiete, na und?
Es ist in meinem Interesse, wenn ich etwas verkaufen will, also gucke ich, dass ich meinen "Pflichten" nachkomme...

Aber genau deswegen wäre es einfach nur doof, dass sich Käufer auch den grünen Haken holen müssten. Sicher gibt es einige hier, die sogar auf eine Anmeldung im Forum gepfiffen hätten, dies jedoch trotzdem gemacht haben, weil sie auf ein tolles Angebot gestossen sind und dort eine Zusage gemacht haben, letztendlich auch gekauft haben...

Würde ich jeden, der mir eine Zusage gemacht hat, eine schlechte Bewertung geben (und ja, ich hätte auf Recht darauf!!!), dann hätte ich mehr schlechte Bewertungen als gute in Form von Rachebewertungen. Also lasse ich das bleiben und weiterhin höre ich auf zu heulen, wenn ich zusagen bekomme und sich danach nix weiter tut... Hört ihr bitte auch mal auf zu heulen, es ist in gewisser Form schon nervig, aber nicht schlimm, das Leben geht weiter, spätestens wenn sich ein Käufer gefunden hat, sollte man den "ärger" vergessen. Es macht halt ein wenig Arbeit, wenn man seinen gebrauchten Krempel an den Mann bringen will!

@ Masira, Deco & all: Die 5 Euro lassen mich absolut kalt, sollte bei euch auch so sein... Ich verkaufe hier lieber als in EBay, die Gründe wurden von wem anders schon genannt, ich muss nichts unter Wert veräussern etc...

Wenn ich überlege, dass ich knapp seit 5 Jahren registriert bin und dann weiter überlege, dass ich übers Forum schon hier und da einen Käufer gefunden habe für die Bike Sachen, die ich nicht mehr benötige und das alles in "" gerade mal 15 Euro gekostet hätte... Danke!


----------



## B.Scheuert (2. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Kopie des Personalausweises: Wie willst Du sicherstellen, dass die echt ist?


ZunÃ¤chst machen Gestohlene Ausweise keinen Sinn, da in dem Fall Name und Adresse auf dem Ausweis in der Regel nicht dem Inhaber des Kontos entsprechen.
Wegen FÃ¤lschungen/Manipulationen muss man schon genauer hingucken. Allerdings glaube ich, dass die Gefahr, von einem Photoshop-erfahrenen BetrÃ¼ger betrogen zu werden, recht klein ist. Den Aufwand, um eine Adresse zu fÃ¤lschen schÃ¤tze ich jedenfalls geringer ein.


> Wegen der fÃ¼nf Euro: Ich weiÃ ja nicht, wie viel Ihr bei ebay an GebÃ¼hren zahlt. Mit fÃ¼nf Euro kommt man da nicht weit...


 Momentan genau 70â¬ bei einem verkauften Produkt. Es wÃ¼rden sich also im Bikemarkt VerkÃ¤ufe von vielen Anbauteilen nicht lohnen. Gabeln, Rahmen, DÃ¤mpfer, KomplettrÃ¤der sind dagegen meist mehr wert. Der Vorteil, dass man nichts verkaufen muss, ist natÃ¼rlich sehr gut(alternativ: eBay-Mindestpreis festsetzen, kostet aber auch mehr GebÃ¼hren).




DasAS schrieb:


> wo lag eigentlich das problem: der verkÃ¤ufer verschickt erst bei geldeingang. null risk. das geld lÃ¤Ãt sich nicht zurÃ¼ckbuchen.
> kÃ¤ufer brauchen doch den NAMEN des kontoinhabers. so, wie in meinem fall, geld bezahlt, nix passiert. ab zur bullerei anzeige machen. nach 4 wochen war geld wieder da.
> alles bezogen auf innerdeutsche transfers.


Das halte ich auch fÃ¼r sicher genug. Extrem gÃ¼nstige Angeboten aus dem Ausland(solange diese nicht nachvollziehbar sind), Ãberweisungen auf Nummernkonten oder Ã¼ber Western Union und allgemein die Problematik der Strafverfolgung im Ausland lassen bei mir die Warnglocken lÃ¤uten.


----------



## haha (2. Dezember 2008)

@pHONe^dEtEcTor:

es scheint so, dass du gerne relativ viel kommunizierst
ich wünsch dir viel spass beim weiteren beantworten von sinnlosen e-mails.


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Dezember 2008)

Also für mich wird der Bikemarkt als Gelegenheitsverkäufer auch eher uninteressant. Da schreibe ich dann lieber was in die Signatur.
Freiwilligkeit würde helfen.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (2. Dezember 2008)

haha schrieb:


> @pHONe^dEtEcTor:
> 
> es scheint so, dass du gerne relativ viel kommunizierst
> ich wünsch dir viel spass beim weiteren beantworten von sinnlosen e-mails.



Es scheint so, als ob du gerne relativ oft (zum 7. mal in Folge) ein und dieselben Bremsscheiben im Bikemarkt inserierst, ohne Erfolg... 
Ich wünsche dir viel spass beim einem weiteren mal (der 8. Versuch)... 

Ich hingegen Lösche nicht meine Anzeigen, solange kein Geld eingegangen ist und ich kann mittlerweile recht gut differenzieren, ob einer "kreditwürdig" ist...

Vielleicht liegts einfach an deinem Nick 







(bitte nicht alles allzu ernst nehmen)


----------



## haha (2. Dezember 2008)

siehst du, also nicht ganz unbegründet, mein anliegen
habs sie aber heute verkaufen können..


----------



## The Great (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin auch GEGEN das neue System.

Wie schon viele angemerkt haben gibt es auch andere Möglichkeiten, um abzusichern. Sollen die Hinweise für sicheres Handeln doch an jeder blinken und aufpoppen. So das keiner sagen kann, er wusste nicht, dass man sich besser eine Persokopie schicken lassen soll. Das muss doch reichen, um mtb-news.de rechtlich abzusichern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (2. Dezember 2008)

Ein gewaltig netter Nebeneffekt von der Identifizierung wird in Zukunft sein, dass der Franz sein 1 Monat altes Sony Ericsson, der Walter seine Playstation 1 incl. 54 Spiele, 2 Controller, 4 Memory Cards und einem Modchip und der Hans sein 2,5ccm RC Car nichtmehr anbieten werden! Ganz zu schweigen von den vielen Kubikmetern Erdaushub fÃ¼r Dirts und SÃ¤cke voll Sag...

Der Bikemarkt wird evtl. ein wenig sauberer und Ã¼bersichtlicher.
Eventuell Ã¼berlegt es sich ja sogar der 15 jÃ¤hrige Benjamin wegen den 5 Euro, sodass wir von seinem vÃ¶llig zerkratztem und leicht verdelltem Kona Stinky, welches als neuwertig angeboten wird, verschont bleiben...

Auch werden wir verschmerzen kÃ¶nnen, dass uns massen an Krempel, wie abgenutzte Standardgriffe, Konvolute an Schrott, Baumarktbikes etc. nichtmehr angeboten werden, da die Leute keinen Bock haben werden sich deswegen einer 5 Euro Identifizierung zu unterziehen... Das Bikemarkt Niveau wird steigen, da es die meisten nach dem ersten Aufschrei trotzdem akzeptieren werden 5 â¬ zu bezahlen um hochwertige und tolle Fahrradteile anbieten zu kÃ¶nnen und man ihnen ein klein wenig mehr Vertrauen schenkt...


----------



## xeroxine (2. Dezember 2008)

Naja anscheinend is sowas leider notwendig geworden...
Ich bin eigentlich gegen sowas , hatte im Bikemarket eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht ( ok , 2 einkäufe und 1 Verkauf zählt schon fast garnich).
Wenn sowas wirklich nötig sein wird , wird es halt so gemacht werden müssen.Aber sowas dürfte besonders Leute in meiner Altersklasse abschrecken etwas zu verkaufen - wird ja auch viel umständlicher.
Und wenn man schon dafür bezahlen muss das man etwas verkaufen darf (ok 5 die 2Jahre ist wirklich nicht viel), würde man doch zur Bucht gehen und da sein Kram verkaufen...


----------



## Trickz (2. Dezember 2008)

aber wenn man doch trotzdem locker betrügen kann bringt es doch nix. 
ich hatte jedenfalls größtenteils nur ärger wenn ich was verkaufen wollte, wenns dir spaß macht ist es ja ok. 
hätte es eingesehen wenn es dem verkäufer auch was bringen würde aber so sehe ich für mich persönlich (der größtenteils verkauft) keinen sinn. 
der bikemarkt hat meiner meinung nach seinen schlechten ruf durch die käufer nicht durch betrügereien.
kaufen kann ich ja trotzdem weiterhin.


----------



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2008)

.... 





Thomas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die andere Seite werden wir ebenfalls noch angehen, allerdings war der Schutz der Käufer vor Betrug dringlicher als der Schutz der Verkäufer vor blöden Anfragen - und das ist nicht ironisch gemeint.
> 
> Parallel sind wir an einem neuen Bikemarkt am arbeiten, da werden wir die Belange der Verkäufer ebenfalls berücksichtigen.


----------



## napalmdeath (2. Dezember 2008)

hi,
ich mache mal werbung fuer das neue system! 
die ersten 10 angemeldeten nutzer,die bei mir etwas ueber 100.- euro kaufen bekommen die 5.-gezahlten euro von mir zurueck! lege ich bar mit ins paket!
gruesse,
markus


----------



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2008)

Von uns: Unter den ersten 100 Usern die sich identifizieren werden *10 NWD 9 DVDs* verlost.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Dezember 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> es gab einige Fälle, da haben sich user mit einem Wegwerf-Email Account angemeldet, in der gleichen Minute ein Bike für 600 EUR eingestellt unter verweis auf eine yahoo.com emailadresse und dann einen oder mehrere Nutzer (ja, blauäugig) abgezogen. Wenn es dumm läuft findest du dann nichts heraus.
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese Fälle verschwinden. Genauso die sagenhaft günstigen Bikes aus UK oder der Schweiz mit englischem Text, auf die ebenfalls ab und an User hereingefallen sind.
> Ich weiss, Vielnutzer sehen sofort, dass etwas nicht stimmen kann....


Sorry, aber Leute die darauf reinfallen haben es nicht anders verdient! Dass dieser ganze Act wegen solcher Opfer losgetreten wird, lässt euch als Forenbetreiber ehrlich gesagt etwas unglaubwürdig erscheinen. Ist klar, dass die Leute dann kräftig am schreien sind, wenn sie aufs Kreuz gelegt wurden, aber merkt ihr nicht, dass hier Aufwand und Nutzen in einem sehr fragwürdigen Verhältnis stehen? Einfache Hinweise mit expliziten Beschreibungen der oben genannten Risiko-Angebote würden vollkommen ausreichen. Ab diesem Punkt sollte man den potentiellen Vertragspartnern doch noch ein wenig Selbstständigkeit zumuten können. Leuten, die generell gefährdet sind, auf Schwindler reinzufallen (gutes Beispiel war hier Jamba!) ist damit auch nicht mehr zu helfen...




Thomas schrieb:


> sorry, das verstehe ich nicht - an welcher Stelle wird deine Freiheit eingeschränkt?


Meine Freiheit, einfach so mal eben das ein oder andere Teil "vertrauensseeligen Idioten" (als solche werden wir ja offensichtlich pauschalisiert) zum Kauf anzubieten wird ganz klar eingeschränkt. Sollte doch eigentlich nachzuvollziehen sein!? Fpür mich war das bisher eine wichtige Grundfunktion des Forums!




Thomas schrieb:


> Als kleinen Anreiz verlosen wir unter den 100 ersten identifizierten Benutzern 10 brandneue New World Disorder 9 DVDs.


Zuckerbrot und Peitsche? Bauernfängerei? Wie kriegt man das Kind dazu, die Medizin zu schlucken...? 




Masira schrieb:


> [...]
> wenn man nurnoch handeln kann wenn man registriert ist, dann befürchte ich, dass die zahl der verkäufer und vorallem der käufer extrem zurückgeht!
> bei manchen parts ist es ja jetzt schon ein eingeschränkter käuferkreis, der nach der einführung dieses systems radikalst verkleinert wird...
> [...]
> allerdings sehe ich keinen grund, nicht weiterhin "unregistrierte" benutzer handeln zu lassen. dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden ob einem die bewertungen und eine kopie vom perso oder ein telefongespräch reichen oder ob man umbedingt bei einem "häckchen-user" kaufen will


Genau so siehts aus! Mit dem Vollenden des 18. Lebensjahr erwirbt man die "uneingeschränkte Geschäftsfähigkeit", habt ihr euch schonmal damit auseinandergesetzt, was das bedeutet...? Es gibt hier natürlich auch minderjährige User, aber da siehts eh generell anders aus, da hilft auch ein solches System nichts.


----------



## napalmdeath (2. Dezember 2008)

besser als gar nix machen..


----------



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2008)

wenn du die 





> wichtige Grundfunktion des Forums


 als Verkäufer nutzen möchtest, identifizierst du dich einmalig. Danach kannst du 24 Monate lang spontan deine Waren anbieten.



> ....Dass dieser ganze Act....


Die Identifizierung geht schneller als du gebraucht hast, deinen Beitrag zu erstellen.
Probiers aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (2. Dezember 2008)

identifizierung?!?!?!

what the hell?

ne lasst ma stecken, das is totaler schmarrn. 
wer sich abzocken lässt, ist immer auch ein bisschen selbst mit schuld.
und wenn jemand unbedingt betrügen will, wird er das auch mit identifizierung machen.

falls das nu wirklich eingeführt werden soll, sag ich schonmal: Bye, Bye, Bikemarkt! war ne schöne zeit.

Falls interesse besteht:
www.downhill-board.com <---- marktplatz
www.traildevils.ch <------ marktplatz


zwar nich so groß wie der bikemarkt, aber das kann ja noch werden.

.... in meiner signatur is auch noch platz, würde den platz auch vermieten ....

letzendlich würde das auch nur heissen das hier son mini-ebay entsteht und es keine wirklichen schnäppchen zu machen gibt.
denn um im bikemarkt jetzt n schnäppchen zu machen, ohne arbeit oder was auch immer in das produkt reinzustecken, muss man schon echt viel glück haben. ansonsten gibtz in onlineshops, wenn auch im ausland, fast alles günstiger.


----------



## B.Scheuert (2. Dezember 2008)

xeroxine schrieb:


> Und wenn man schon dafÃ¼r bezahlen muss das man etwas verkaufen darf (ok 5â¬ die 2Jahre ist wirklich nicht viel), wÃ¼rde man doch zur Bucht gehen und da sein Kram verkaufen...


Das Thema wurde hier schon behandelt; Ã¼ber 70â¬ Verkaufswert lohnt sich der Bikemarkt schon bei einem einzigen verkauften Artikel. AuÃerdem hat man mehr Preissicherheit bzw. diese kostenlos.


thaper schrieb:


> www.downhill-board.com <---- marktplatz
> www.traildevils.ch <------ marktplatz
> 
> 
> ...


Danke fÃ¼r die Alternativen. Kannst dich aber auch hier anmelden und dann einen Verkauf Ã¼ber deinen Account + Platz in der Signatur vermieten. Stell doch einfach ne Anzeige deswegen in den Bikemarkt.


----------



## fx:flow (2. Dezember 2008)

fÃ¼r mich ist der bikemarkt offene plattform. die betreiber sind da fÃ¼r mich stark sekundÃ¤r, ich schlieÃe mit dem kÃ¤ufer/verkÃ¤ufer einen deal ab, und da liegt es an MIR und meinem GEGENÃBER, dass alles getan wird, damit kein betrug vorkommt. 

dass hier natÃ¼rlich gesunder menschenverstand geboten ist, wenn jemand sachen verkauft, brandneu angemeldet ist und nichts im forum hinterlassen hat, keine mails beantworten kann auÃer die, in denen es um's Ã¼berweisen geht, sollte klar sein. mit der maxime, dass leute nichts zu verschenken haben, kommt man ja schon relativ weit. im ausland kauft man nicht, genauso wenig wie bei leuten, die auf kontakt/beantwortung von fragen keinen bock haben.

wenn ich bei etwas ein schlechtes gefÃ¼hl habe, lass ich die finger davon oder prÃ¼fe die identitÃ¤t gegen (telefonnnummer und adresse geben lassen, mal dort anrufen.. dann ist man vom faktor sicherheit her genauso weit wie mit der authentifizierung).

ich wÃ¼rde wahrscheinlich auch davon absehen, die 5â¬ zu investieren, nicht unbedingt der 5â¬ wegen, sondern des aufwandes wegen.


----------



## Hail_The_Trail (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kann es durchaus nachvollziehen, wenn Thomas sich nicht den rechtlichen Risiken aussetzen will, die durchaus vorhanden sind. Selbst wenn er entsprechende Verfahren gewinnt, muss er trotzdem noch Zeit investieren, Anwalt suchen, ...
...und "interessante" Rechtsprechung gibt es bei Websiten immer wieder, siehe z.B. Disclaimer ala "ich bin nicht verantwortlich für Inhalte von Websites, die ich nur verlinke" oder das ein Ex-Stasi-Mitarbeiter Wikipedia wegen "Persönlichkeitsrechte" sperren kann.

Die vorgeschlagene Methode mit der Addresse kann, wie so ziemlich jede andere Methode auch, keine 100%ige Sicherheit bieten... aber stellt schon mal eine recht große Hürde dar, die hoffentlich die meisten Betrüger nicht nehmen können.
Personalausweis kopieren finde ich sogar unsicherer, denn die Teile werden oft genug geklaut...

Was ich aber unverständlich finde, ist der Preis. 5? Z.B. bei http://www.pixelletter.de/ kann man nen Brief ab 1,39 verschicken... selbst wenn man unbedingt Farbe drucken will bleibt es unter 2.
Ist schon OK, wenn etwas Geld bei euch hängen bleibt... das Ganze will ja auch programmiert werden, die Server bezahlt etc. Aber das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist einfach nicht stimmig, deswegen werden wohl die meisten Leute hier auf die Barrikaden gehen.


----------



## bachmayeah (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin klipp und klar, gegen die aufgezwungende Verifizierung im Bikemarkt.
Erinnert mich ein wenig an Vater Staat und dem biometrischem Perso...
Alles, was ich hÃ¤tte argumentieren wollen und/oder kÃ¶nnen wurde auch schon geschrieben.


decolocsta schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich finde es sollte alles so bleiben,
> bei offensichtlichen Betrugsangeboten muss
> die Moderation schneller reagieren, ansonsten
> bitte nichts verÃ¤ndern.





Trickz schrieb:


> wird dann eigentlich in zukunft jede signatur mit : verkaufe diesundjenes > pm
> gnadenlos gelÃ¶scht?
> meine meinung zu der ganzen geschichte:
> blÃ¶d fÃ¼r die seriÃ¶sen verkÃ¤ufer (kein vorteil) und gut fÃ¼r die ganzen hampelmÃ¤nner die im bikemarkt rumschwirren (leider der groÃteil)...
> wenn ich was teures kaufe oder verkaufe wird sowieso telefoniert bzw andersweitig abgesichert. wer das nicht kann braucht sich auch nicht wundern abgezogen zu werden bzw ist selber schuld.





kitor schrieb:


> 5,- â¬ alle zwei Jahre. Hallo? Gehts noch?
> Haftet dieses tolle Unternehmen auch im Falle dessen, dass die Adresse falsch ist?
> Leute mal ehrlich. BetrugsfÃ¤lle hin- oder her. Wer dumm ist zahlt, das ist nun mal so. Und wer sich keine Postadresse seines VerkÃ¤ufers geben lÃ¤Ãt, der verdient keinen weiteren Schutz.
> Was hier mal wieder passiert ist, dass grundlos die Verantwortung vom einzelnen auf die Gemeinschaft verlagert wird, mit der Folge, dass einer kassiert. Soll der Forumsbetreiber demnÃ¤chst auch noch kontrollieren, ob die verkauften GegenstÃ¤nde auch wirklich so gut sind, wie beschrieben?
> Schwachsinn.





kitor schrieb:


> was ist mit VerkÃ¤ufern, die in der Vergangenheit schon positive Bewertungen gesammelt haben? Wieso brauchen die eine Identifizierung? Ich bitte um eine BegrÃ¼ndung! Stehen wir jetzt alle unter Generalverdacht?
> Hier wird versucht mit einer EinzelbegrÃ¼ndung alle Ã¼ber einen Kamm zu scheren und so unzulÃ¤ssig in die PrivatsphÃ¤re des einzelnen einzugreifen. Was ist mit Datenschutz usw. Warum soll ich irgendwelchen dubiosen Adresscheckern meine privaten Daten zur VerfÃ¼gung stellen. Das will doch keiner. Wer garantiert, dass diese Leute mit den hochwertigen Daten, die ja Ã¼berprÃ¼ft sind, keinen Unfug treiben?
> [...]





Masira schrieb:


> und das ist noch eine der komplizierten betrugs mÃ¶glichkeiten...
> ich finds einfach traurig, das hunderte user dafÃ¼r bluten mÃ¼ssen, dass 10 leute zu blauÃ¤ugig und dÃ¤mlich waren (und es deswegen verdient haben)...





Thomas schrieb:


> Sofern es in der persÃ¶nlicheren AtmosphÃ¤re der Themen zu keinen BetrÃ¼gereien kommt werden wir dort nichts Ã¤ndern - warum auch ... (wir fÃ¼hren die Identifikation nicht ein , weil wir es total cool finden, sondern weil es mMn die einzige Alternative zur Schliessung des BM in der jetzigen Form ist).
> Vielleicht schauen aber in KÃ¼rze die KÃ¤ufer darauf und bevorzugen VerkÃ¤ufer mit dem grÃ¼nen Haken, diese symbolisieren dadurch ja auch eine gewisse Transparenz...


Cool, so kÃ¶nnte man ja auch in den Herstellerforen, die ja auch eine persÃ¶nlichere AtmosphÃ¤re inne haben Verkaufthreads zulassen 
Die BegrÃ¼ndung geht mal gar nicht.
Entweder alle und damit wirklich durch die Bank weg alle, oder keiner, oder eben auf freiwilliger Basis fÃ¼r den Haken und der damit ggf. besser Verkaufschance.
Ich bin schon jahrelang dabei und verkaufe mal mehr und mal weniger aktiv. Nie bin ich vereimert worden oder habe vereimert. Dazu gehÃ¶rt auch die persÃ¶nliche Absicherung wie Adressaustauch und Kontrolle dieser oder dergleichen. Schade daher auch, dass es keinen *Forumsentscheid*  (Warum eigentlich nicht?) gegeben hat. So hÃ¤tten die ehrlich registrierten (Faker sind hier wohl weniger aktiv) selbst abstimmen kÃ¶nnen, wie sie mit den prozentual gesehen sicherlich verschwindend geringen Betrugsaktionen umgehen kÃ¶nnen.
Freiwillige verifizierung fÃ¤nde ich wesentlich angemessener. Nur ungern gebe ich meine Adressdaten weiter, es sei denn es ist ein (Ver)KÃ¤ufer, der von mir zurecht Sicherheit haben mÃ¶chte. So hinterfrage ich als ggf. erfahrener (Ver)KÃ¤ufer auch die ein oder andere Anzeige, sowie den ein oder anderen (Ver)KÃ¤ufer.
Mal was anderes: wo liegen die Adressdaten? Bei der Telekom sollten meine Adressdaten auch sicher gespeichert gewesen sein... Doch wuuups Auf einmal quasi fÃ¼r jeden frei zugÃ¤nglich  Oder werden die dann alle 2 Jahre quasi meistbietend auf der Bucht verkauft? WÃ¼rde natÃ¼rlich dann dem Forum zu gute kommen 
Sorry fÃ¼r das QuÃ¤ntchen Ironie, die basiert allerdings auf der EnttÃ¤uschung eurer Entscheidung Ã¼ber die KÃ¶pfe der Ehrlichen hinweg.
Mich wÃ¼rde ja echt die Statistik interessieren:
Pro Verkauf: gute, neutrale, schlechte Bewertung. 
Wobei ja nicht wirklich absolut jeder Verkauf bewertet wird.
Gute, neutrale (ggf sogar schlechte) Bewertung im Vergleich zu den _echten_ grÃ¶Ãeren BetrugsfÃ¤llen.
Dies sollte ja eure Handlungsgrundlage gewesen sein.
Nach wie vor: 





Erstrecht fÃ¼r 5 Euronen. (Unkostenbeitrag? Kosten/Nutzen (Tinte/Toner, Papier, Umschlag, Briefmarke)
Und warum dann nur auf 2 Jahre begrenzt und nicht unbegrenzt?
Ich empfinde das als Bestrafung der Allgemeinheit und natÃ¼rlich insbesondere jedem einzelnen anderem, ehrlichen VerkÃ¤ufer.
Vielleicht hats ja ein wenig zum Denken angeregt.
GrÃ¼Ãe und Gute N8


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Dezember 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> wenn du die
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe gern ein direktes Verhältins zwischen Preis und Leistung. 5 zahlen, um 2 Jahre "zu dürfen, wenn ich denn wollte" ist mir irgendwie zu vage.




Thomas schrieb:


> Die Identifizierung geht schneller als du gebraucht hast, deinen Beitrag zu erstellen.
> Probiers aus





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich gehöre nunmal zu den Leuten, die ein System hinterfragen, bevor sie es akzeptieren...


Du reitest immer nur darauf rum, dass das ja kein großer Aufwand ist  ich muss da immer an Szenarien wie oben schon genannt denken ("Nein, das tut garnicht weh!") Ist ja nicht so, dass mir der Aufwand zu groß wäre. Und die 5 sind eigentlich auch nicht das Problem, obwohl ich das schon etwas dreist finde. Mir geht es um die Sache ansich - die ganze Idee ist mMn einfach völliger Schwachsinn. Ich werde dadurch keinen Vorteil haben und auch an der Gesamtsituation wird sich für mich nichts ändern, deshalb werde ich das auch nicht unterstützen. Hunderte User ins Knie fi**en wegen der möglichen, ungünstigen Kombination einiger naiver Menschen mit potentiellen Abzockern ist und bleibt für mich unverhältnismäßig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. Dezember 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich habe gern ein direktes Verhältins zwischen Preis und Leistung. 5 zahlen, um 2 Jahre "zu dürfen, wenn ich denn wollte" ist mir irgendwie zu vage...



Wie wäre es dann mit 0 um 0 Jahre zu dürfen, ist doch sehr direkt 

Irgendwie schreien fast alle hier rum... Bei den meisten sind es jedoch nicht die 5 Euro, die einen jucken, auch nicht der Verifizierungsprozess an sich, geht ja leicht und schnell über die Bühne... Aber was ist das wirkliche Problem? Die Veränderung an sich und die Eigenart der meisten User diese nicht annehmen zu wollen, genau wie beim neuen Fotoalbum?


----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. Dezember 2008)

Ums nochmal zusammenzufassen:

Dafür das ich die 5 Euro zahle (ist ein lächerlich geringer Betrag) nennt ihr mir im "Schadensfall" die vom Verkäufer hinterlegte Adresse
und/oder im erforderlichen Fall sorgt ihr für die Weiterleitung an die Strafverfolgungsbehörden?

Bekomme ich sonst noch etwas, oder wars das?
Wozu werden die 5 Euro verwendet?

Ich will auch nicht meckern oder mich mokieren, aber ich verstehe es nicht so ganz.

Auf der Startseite steht was von 136.301 Mitgliedern, wenn nur 10% davon die 5 Euro zahlen macht das locker über 68000 Euro!

Worauf ich hinaus will: Habe ich durch die Authentifizierung (wasn Wort) Sicherheit nicht übers Ohr gehauen zu werden,
oder bekomme ich nur die Adresse die der ominöse Halunke euch genannt hat?
Weil ähm, die kann ich mir von ihm ja auch geben lassen, genauso wie eine Kopie seines Personalausweises, Handy- sowie Festnetznummer etc pp...

Prinzipiell bin ich sehr für eine Verbesserung des Bikemarktes sowie dessen Sicherheit!
Ich selber habe schon dutzender Geschäfte dort abgeschlossen (arg untertrieben), bin aber prozentual gesehen im Promillebereich betrogen worden.
Einmal auch von einem "Professionellen Abzocker", das Geld habe ich abgeschrieben,
war auch nicht wert sich darüber lange zu ärgern.

Fazit: Ich habe garkein Problem damit die 5 Euro zu zahlen, ich möchte nur das Gefühl haben auch etwas dafür zu bekommen!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ums nochmal zusammenzufassen:
> 
> Dafür das ich die 5 Euro zahle (ist ein lächerlich geringer Betrag) nennt ihr mir im "Schadensfall" die vom Verkäufer hinterlegte Adresse
> und/oder im erforderlichen Fall sorgt ihr für die Weiterleitung an die Strafverfolgungsbehörden?
> ...



Hier ein Statement von Thomas, wofür das Geld aufgewendet wird:



Thomas schrieb:


> ... neben Porto gibt es dummerweise noch die USt. (sind bei 5 EUR schonmal 80 ct), Paypal-Gebühren und neben Briefmarken brauchst du noch bedruckte Briefe, Umschläge und jemanden der es zuverlässig jeden Tag eintütet und zur Post bringt. Von der Erstellung der Web-Anwendung dafür mal ganz abgesehen...



und ein weiteres von Markus über die Anzahl der Bikemarkt User und die Anzahl der Anzeigen:



napalmdeath schrieb:


> hi,
> ich denke! es sind bei weitem weniger als 5.000 user,es sind gerade mal 5.600 anzeigen geschaltet.schaetze es sind vielleicht 500-800 leute die es nutzen.
> der 5er fuer den einzelnen ist doch nun wirklich nippes.
> gruesse,
> markus


----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. Dezember 2008)

Die Portogebühren erstatte ich selbstredent jedem potentiellen Verkäufer der mir eine Kopie seines Personalausweises zuschickt.
Ein Digitalfoto kann er mir auch gerne kostenlos per eMail zusenden...

Es ist mir schon klar das die Briefe sich nicht kostenlos von selbst verschicken,
ich halte es nur für unsinnig den Usern für eine "Leistung" Geld abzuknöpfen welche sie sich selber besorgen können.
Oder ist eine klassische Selbstauskunft beim Verkäufer zwingend unzuverlässiger als die Authentifizierung im Bikemarkt?

Aber ich denke ich warte erstmal eine Antwort der Offiziellen ab


----------



## decolocsta (3. Dezember 2008)

Nochmal....

die Verifizierung für 5 Euro bietet null komma keinen Schutz.
Es schränkt lediglich den Verkäuferkreis ein, betrogen kann
genauso werden.

Mir ein Bild vom Perso schicken zu lassen kostet mich garnix,
ist nicht zeitlich begrenzt und ist imho schwerer zu fälschen.

Dagegen!!!!!!

Wo kann man eig. abstimmen?


Ausserdem, geht es keinen um die 5 Euro, eher darum
das eben durch die Verifizierungspflich das Angebot kleiner wird,
was unbestritten der Fall sein wird.
Schluss mit den Usern die zufällig an ein paar XTR Trigger
gekommen sind, k.a. haben was die Wert sind und
die mal eben für 7,50 im Bikemarkt anbieten weil sie
zufällig im Netz über diese Plattform gestoßen sind.


Ich wiederhole: Es regt sich keiner auf wegen den 5 Euro, das ist das kleinste Problem daran, also bitte aufhören das
immer wieder erklären zu müssen, warum 5 Euro, die Kohle juckt keinen, die Leute haben keine Lust auf ein kleineres Angebot
ohne ein Plus an Sicherheit zwangsläufig dadurch zu erfahren


Was mir meine Zauberkugel noch sagt,

ich sehe.....ich sehe.....ich sehe in Zunkunft progressives Signaturen Marketing, ausser es wird verboten... wovon ich mal ausgehe.


----------



## Thomas (3. Dezember 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> identifizierung?!?!?!
> 
> what the hell?
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere dich mal aus dem Thema, wo wir angekündigt hatten, Adresseingabe (wenngleich nur optional mit dem Post-Part) verpflichtend zu machen:



thaper schrieb:


> ich finde alle punkte an und für sich gut. ....



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=304878
hier wurden die ganzen Vorschläge bereits diskutiert - der Punkt, Verkäufer-Adressen bei uns zu hinterlegen wurde von den allermeisten befürwortet (wahrscheinlich auch, weil sich dort im Thema anders als hier auch Käufer zu Wort gemeldet haben...)

Negativ kam damals lediglich die geplante Veränderung in Form der relativ starren Kaufabwicklung a la ebay an.
So wie ich es verstanden habe ist das Besondere hier im BM, dass relativ flexibel gehandelt werden kann - und daran ändert sich nichts.



decolocsta schrieb:


> Was mir meine Zauberkugel noch sagt,
> 
> ich sehe.....ich sehe.....ich sehe in Zunkunft progressives Signaturen Marketing, ausser es wird verboten... wovon ich mal ausgehe.


Dann korrigiere direkt mal den ersten Link in deiner Signatur - denn er geht nicht


----------



## gtbiker (3. Dezember 2008)

nach all dem blabla, habe ich für mich beschlossen mich nicht registrieren zu lassen. Für was auch? ich habe 5 oder 6 positive bewertungen, wenn mir hier im genaralverdacht immernoch unglaubwürdigkeit unterstellt wird, werde ich halt alles über ebay verticken, kein problem. schade, ich fand den bikemarkt gut!
und die signatur und die bilderordner gibts ja auch noch.


----------



## elmono (3. Dezember 2008)

Etwas mehr gesunder Menschenverstand und etwas weniger Regulierungswut - mehr braucht es eigentlich nicht.

Die Verifizierung ist irgendwie am Ziel vorbei, wer wirklich betrügen will, kriegt das auch so hin.

Was wegfällt sind die kleinen Gelegenheitsverkäufer, denen der Aufwand zu groß ist. Schnäppchen werden dann wohl noch etwas seltener.

Ich weiche dann wohl lieber wieder auf ebay, sowie den Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis aus...


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2008)

@thomas:

ich hab damals allerdings gesagt, dass ich alle punkte gut finde, aber nur wenn sie nicht verpflichtend sind.

was ich hier viel wichtiger fände, wären mehr moderatoren.
auch im bikemarkt und vllt. ne art supporter um leuten weiterzuhelfen falls sie wirklich betrogen wurden. also wie man vorgehen soll usw.

wenn ich mich verifizieren lasse, dann nur, wenn ich 2 kostenlose, selbstständige inkasso fachkräfte zur verfügung bekomme.

was ich toll finde, is der achtung betrüger fred direkt im bikemarkt, was an der geschichte net so toll is, dass da leute drin stehn die sich mit der GLEICHEN email adresse nochmal anmelden nur unter anderem nickname.
fällt anfangs dann net gleich auf und evtl. auch später nich jedem, weil man ja net alle 5 min in den fred schaut. 
email adressen kann man doch einfach sperren lassen.


ich bin immernoch gegen die verifizierung.


----------



## napalmdeath (3. Dezember 2008)

hi,
es beschweren sich hauptsaechlich die leute,die "sehr" aktiv im bikemarkt sind,gerade die solles es doch nicht jucken (verhaeltnis:aufwand/nutzen).

und..wie kann man gegen etwas sein,wenn sich "nicht wirklich was aendert".
lasst uns das doch einfach mal versuchen,wenn es nix wird,kann mann es nach 2 jahren, sein lassen...dann koennen alle noergelnasen behaupten sie haben recht gehabt,auch schoen!

es sind nicht die 5 euro,es ist nicht das anmelden..was ist es dann?
eine verletzung von irgendwelchen freiheiten? im internet? in einem bikemarkt eines mountainbike forums? 
mann o mann,hier wird einiges ueberbewertet..

es geht doch um eine plattform ,wo mann fahrradteile verkauft/kauft oder nicht?
FAHRRADTEILE UND FAHRRAEDER! nicht etwas wirklich wichtiges!
es wird doch kein ueberwachungsstaat gebildt,oder irgendjemand ausgegrenzt,womoegich in den menschenrechten verletzt.

es war bis dato kostenlos,muss man sich halt abschminken...

Das typisch Menschliche: sich aus Angst vor einer unbekannten Zukunft an die bekannte Vergangenheit klammern.

geht doch mal positiv an die sache ran..es wird sich um das eine oder andere problem gekuemmert,nicht einfach nur die haende in den schoss gelegt und zugeschaut.ob nun die massnahmen gerechtfertigt sind oder nutzen ist doch erstmal egal.hauptsache es aendert sich was.jede veraenderung bingt eine sache etwas weiter..das nennt man evolution...

selbst wenn das neue anmelden,regestrieren nur einen der unzuverlaessigen vollpfosten aus dem verkehr zieht,war es mir der 5er wert.

sach mal thomas was passiert mit dem finanziellen ueberschuss aus dieser aktion? wenn einer entsteht. wo von einige mitglieder ausgehen...
geht es an einen guten zweck? 
gruesse an alle,
markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2008)

was mich auch interessieren würde, in was für einer datenbank liegen die daten von verifzierten personen, wie hoch ist dort die sicherheit und wer hält den kopf hin wenn die weg sind?!


----------



## bachmayeah (3. Dezember 2008)

elmono schrieb:


> Etwas mehr gesunder Menschenverstand und etwas weniger Regulierungswut - mehr braucht es eigentlich nicht.
> 
> Die Verifizierung ist irgendwie am Ziel vorbei, wer wirklich betrügen will, kriegt das auch so hin.
> 
> ...



so schauts aus.. nach wie vor bin ich für offenlegung der statistiken und der optionalen verifizierung.
ebeso ist und bleibt die frage erstmal unbeantwortet, wie die daten abgelegt und wie sicher sie dort sind (hab ich auch schon heute n8 angefragt)!! oder habe ich was überlesen.
ansonsten wird auf andere bikemärkte ausgewichen.
überwiegend sind die leute hier dagegen und der ein oder andere befürworter ist immer noch nicht verifiziert.

*nach wie vor dagegen und für einen offenen forumsentscheid.*
edit: das ganze gibt dem kontrollzentrum ja ne ganz neue 2deutigkeit  kopf an - verifizierung aus.


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2008)




----------



## franky282 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke das Hauptproblem sind die 5 für Gelegenheitsverkäufer. Ich habe gelegentlich mal ein paar Kleinteile im Bikemarkt verkauft. 5 sind mir allerdings zuviel, um gelegentlich mal nen Vorbau etc. zu verkaufen! Mit 1 bis 2 wär ich einverstanden, aber dann sowohl für Verkäufer als auch Käufer Pflicht!


----------



## michar (3. Dezember 2008)

..das wird den bikemarkt definitiv kaputt machen..da kann man auch gleich bei ebay bleiben!  Ausserdem mit ein wenig gesundem menschenverstand wars schon immer kein problem betruegern aus dem weg zu gehen..bei größeren kaeufen hab ich mir sowieso immer die komplette anschrift des kaeufers geben lassen...dafuer brauch ich nicht son mist hier...
Mich turnt es aufjedenfall tierisch ab...ich hab schon wirklich sehr viel gekauft und verkauft uebern bikemarkt...und wurde noch nie betrogen...zum einen gibts ja auch das bewertungsprofil..und zum anderen kann man ja auch schauen in wie weit die leute im forum schon aktiv sind..und dann auch so punkte wie die fotos, allgemeines antwortverhalten, gibt er seine adresse freiwillig raus usw....absolut kein thema normal..
Ist doch wie ueberall..wer ein richtiges schnaeppchen machen will muss halt auch kompromisse in kauf nehmen....das ist mit der neuen regelung meiner meinung nach kaputt...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. Dezember 2008)

Auch das Wissen der kompletten Daten der Leute schützt nicht vor Betrug, siehe Fall Romeo Lohse!

Forenentscheid bzw eine offendliche Abstimmung fände ich super,
denn so wie es jetzt geplant ist werde ich warscheinlich auch drauf verzichten!

Allerdings, wenn das alle machen, dann schrumpft der Bikemarkt ganz sicher und das lag dann nicht an den 5 Euro oder an Gelegenheitsanbietern....


----------



## napalmdeath (3. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Auch das Wissen der kompletten Daten der Leute schützt nicht vor Betrug, siehe Fall Romeo Lohse!
> 
> Forenentscheid bzw eine offendliche Abstimmung fände ich super,
> denn so wie es jetzt geplant ist werde ich warscheinlich auch drauf verzichten!
> ...



hi uli,
ist das eine trotzreaktion,weil es dir einfach nicht in den kram passt?
soooo schwer eine neue regel zu akzeptieren?
anscheined eine typische deutsche "ich bin dagegen" metalitaet...
bitte nicht zu persoenlich nehmen.
gruesse,
markus


----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. Dezember 2008)

Moin Markus.

Trotzreaktion? Möglicherweise auch.
Hauptsächlich aber sehe ich es einfach nicht ein Geld für etwas zu bezahlen das mir nichts bringt was ich vorher nicht auch hatte.

Das wars schon.

Persönlich nehme ich hier schon lange nichts mehr


----------



## napalmdeath (3. Dezember 2008)

tach zusammen,
ich texte euch nicht nur zu,bin nun auch regestriert.....
der brief ist gerade angekomme,der ganze vorgang hat nicht mal "weh getan"
und den 5er habe ich gerade duch einen verkauf wieder reingeholt.
gruesse an alle,
markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2008)

glückwunsch. 
jetzt weiß ich das du wirklich seriös bist. 
das wusste ich davor auch. aber der grüne hacken steht dir. 

ich mach das ganze nur nicht, weil das grün des hackens nicht zum zumbi-grün passt.


----------



## napalmdeath (3. Dezember 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> glückwunsch.
> jetzt weiß ich das du wirklich seriös bist.
> das wusste ich davor auch. aber der grüne hacken steht dir.
> 
> ich mach das ganze nur nicht, weil das grün des hackens nicht zum zumbi-grün passt.



hi,
danke fuers kompliment!
gruesse,
markus


----------



## BommelMaster (3. Dezember 2008)

kann mich der doch sehr einseitigen meinung nur anschließen, bin nämlich auch dagegen!

abwarten und sehen was kommt und das system dann wieder auslaufen zu lassen, ist leider nicht möglich, ab dem zeitpunkt wo hier geld gezahlt wird, muss man das auch weiterlaufen lassen, sonst gibt es böses blut 
(beispiel: will ne federgabel verkaufen, lasse mich registrieren, zahle 5 euro, verkaufe die federgabel für 120 euro, und ne woche später wird das system abgeschafft - da gibts nur ein wort: saublöd)

ich für meinen teil, werd mich vorerst mal nicht registrieren, ich habe das problem, dass ich in österreich wohne, zwar in deutschland meinen wohnsitz habe, aber es immer probleme gibt mit meiner jetzigen anschrift, und da auch mal briefe nicht ankommen, aber erst in ein paar wochen nach deutschland zurückkomme. da ist mir der ganze aufwand der briefschickerei zu viel. außerdem kostet mich das 5 euro, die ich net unbedingt ausgeben will.

wenn ich lust auf eine offizielle verkaufsart habe gehe ich zu ebay oder in ein geschäft, da kann ich mit allen mitteln der sicherheit kaufen und verkaufen. genau das ist aber der bikemarkt ja NICHT.

von der anderen seite betrachtet: 
Die verkäufer finanzieren praktisch den Käufern ihre sicherheit. das find ich nicht fair. wenn ich was kaufen will und geld ausgeben will und sicherheit haben will ist es eigentlich die sache des käufers sich um die sicherheit seines geldes zu kümmern.

eine bank wird auch kein geld zahlen, dem Sparer sicherheiten zu geben, wenn der sparer sicherheit will, muss er das in form von weniger zinsen selbst bezahlen. so läuft das und nicht anders.
ich pers. hab auch nicht lust 5 euro auszugeben, die eigentlich nciht sein müssen, hab als student nicht wirklich viel, und das ding ist halt - ich bekomm ja nichts dafür. es stimmt, ich "darf" dafür meine sachen verkaufen. aber dann ist das forum eine rein kommerzielle sache, was dem charme des forums nicht unbedingt entgegenkommt.
es ist klar dass sich ein so großes forum nicht ohne finanzielle spritzen unterhalten lässt, aber ich muss doch eh schon "leiden" dass ich die werbung andauernd ansehen muss, jetz geht es weiter und ich muss für einen bisher jedem zugänglichen service geld bezahlen, das ist nichts anderes als eine kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft.

find es außerdem net gut, dass das system jetzt sofort angefangen wird, leute geld überweisen, und dadurch(siehe oben) die möglichkeit, das system wieder rückgängig zu machen, aufgegeben wird.

hätte man nicht probeweise andere schritte in erwägung  ziehen können? z.b. das bereits angesprochene fenster das sich beim "kontaktieren" öffnet, und dem käufer in großen roten lettern warnt, falls es eines dieser "angebote" ist.
außerdem hätte man probeweise die sache mit dem perso ausprobieren können. das ist natürlich auch keine 100%ige sahce, aber das kann es NIE werden. ihr hättet aber vorerst mal weit weniger aufwand. und wenn es die betrugsfälle vermindert hätte, wär es auf jeden fall schon mal ein fortschritt gewesen, ohne hier eine nicht mehr rückgängig zu machende, kostenpflichtige aktion zu starten, die von heut auf morgen entschieden wird...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich zB unbegrenzte, oder zumindest 1000 PN's hätte würde ich den Fünfer sofort zahlen!

Gehört hier nicht hin, ich weiss...

Die PN-Geschichte finde ich eh arm, die Leute müssen auf Antworten klicken damit der vorhergegangene Dialog als Zitat erscheint.
Wenn sie (naheliegend) unten in das Feld Antworten klicken fehlt der Dialog.


----------



## ZeFlo (3. Dezember 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Sofern es in der persönlicheren Atmosphäre der Themen zu keinen Betrügereien kommt werden wir dort nichts ändern - warum auch ... (wir führen die Identifikation nicht ein , weil wir es total cool finden, sondern weil es mMn die einzige Alternative zur Schliessung des BM in der jetzigen Form ist).
> Vielleicht schauen aber in Kürze die Käufer darauf und bevorzugen Verkäufer mit dem grünen Haken, diese symbolisieren dadurch ja auch eine gewisse Transparenz...




... wobei ich gerne das system auch im classic basar sehen würde. schmuh und dergleichen gibts da ja auch. wird zur diskussion gestellt. 


ciao
flo


----------



## zet1 (3. Dezember 2008)

also sorry, aber welche "Sacklpicker" (Kleinkraemer auf gut deutsch, oder jemand der ein gerissenes Plastiksackerl nochmals klebt um geld zu sparen) hier herumirren, das darf doch nicht wahr sein!!!

Kann es sein, dass man an 2-3 EUR mehr nun scheitert? (Oben schreibt jemand 1-2 EUR wuerde er zahlen, aber nicht 5 EUR!!)
Wenn ihr diese Kohle nicht habt oder aufbringen wollt fuer eine Verifizierung, die euch dann wesentlich mehr bringt im Endeffekt und leichter verkaufen laesst, tut mir leid, aber dann lasst es doch einfach sein und buttert eure Kohle ins Ebay rein, die werden sich freuen und haeufen noch mehr Millionen Euro an am Konto!!
Ich kaufs euch auch gerne dort dann billiger ab, weil die uebertriebenen Preise hier zum Teil keiner bietet bei Ebay!!

Irgendwie scheiterts anscheinend aber auch an der geistigen kapazitaet das zu verstehen bei einigen hier, warum das ganze gemacht wird...

So viele wie hier be********n kommt mir nicht mal bei Ebay unter, und so viele unverschaemte Anfragen und gebote... da frag ich mich, bin ich in EUrope, oder irgendwo auf einem asiatischen Fischbazar

ALLES, was die Sicherheit der Verkaeufer bzw Kaeufer vorantreibt, sei mir willkommen, auch gerne die 5 EUR...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. Dezember 2008)

Aber was bekommst du denn für die Kohle was du vorher nicht auch haben konntest?


----------



## zet1 (3. Dezember 2008)

ein besseres renomme als verkaeufer, und damit leichteren Verkauf weil vielleicht mehr Interessenten von Kaeufern, die es sonst nicht riskieren wollen mit einem oesterreicher der weit weg wohnt ueber die Alpen Geschaefte zu machen 

auch innerhalnb der EU ist eine Strafverfolgung  zum Teil nicht moeglich, und geht auf eigene Kosten ! Vielen Dank Herr Marco Heiss und wie die anderen alle heissen die hier schon beschi**en haben


----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich habs so verstanden das ich im Zweifelsfall die hier hinterlegten Adressdaten des potentiellen Betrügers bekomme,
oder checke ichs mal wiedernicht?  

Ob mein oder dein Ansehen als Verkäufer hier steigt weil der grüne Haken am Nik steht wage ich zu bezweifeln...

Nur meine Meinung.

Btw: Ich hab mir grad ein Rad für 1400 Euro hier übers Forum gekauft und tue mich wahrlich nicht leicht damit dieses per Vorkasse zu bezahlen.

Ergo: Kaufverträge vom ADFC gegenseitig unterschreiben lassen, Personalausweiskopien mitsenden (beiderseits),
Adressdaten, Handynummern und Festnetznummern austauschen.

Nach einem Gespräch mit dem Verkäufer war mir gleich viel wohler.

Aber ob ich das Rad nun bekomme weiss ich dadurch immer noch nicht.
Vielleicht ist er ja eine ganz abgesockte Sau, hat schon mehrfach den Offenbarungseid abgelegt
und schwert sich einen Dreck darum ob er angezeigt wird oder sonstwas.

Nichts desto Trotz finde ich es eine gute Sache das der Bikemarkt sicherer werden soll und das sich das IBC-Team die Zeit nimmt sowie die Mühe macht dieses umzusetzen!

Weil: Meckern können fast alle, besser machen nur die wenigsten 





Und jetzt gebt mir endlich mehr Speicherplatz für die PN's, das ist ja erbärmlich...


----------



## franky282 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ok, vielleicht bin ich ein "Sacklpicker". 
Wenn mir jemand begründet, wie die 5 zustandekommen, hab ich vielleicht Einsicht!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. Dezember 2008)

franky282 schrieb:


> Ok, vielleicht bin ich ein "Sacklpicker".
> Wenn mir jemand begründet, wie die 5 zustandekommen, hab ich vielleicht Einsicht!



 Zitat von Thomas:
... neben Porto gibt es dummerweise noch die USt. (sind bei 5 EUR schonmal 80 ct), Paypal-Gebühren und neben Briefmarken brauchst du noch bedruckte Briefe, Umschläge und jemanden der es zuverlässig jeden Tag eintütet und zur Post bringt. Von der Erstellung der Web-Anwendung dafür mal ganz abgesehen...


----------



## napalmdeath (3. Dezember 2008)

hi,
vielleicht sollte thomas anstatt dvds lieber brillen verlosen..habe anstatt goldener pedale orange bekommen...es ist immer wieder das gleiche!
gehoert hier nicht hin,ich weiss will nue nen bischen luft lassen...
gruesse,
markus


----------



## Caracal (3. Dezember 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> so schauts aus.. nach wie vor bin ich für offenlegung der statistiken und der optionalen verifizierung.
> 
> [...]



Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, geht es unter anderem auch darum, den Forumsbetreiber vor möglichen rechtlichen Problemen zu bewahren. Eine optionale Verifizierung ist zu diesem Zwecke - nach Ansicht der Betreiber - wohl unzureichend.


----------



## Thomas (3. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Wenn ich zB unbegrenzte, oder zumindest 1000 PN's hätte würde ich den Fünfer sofort zahlen!



Hallo DieÖligeKette,
*
alle, die sich identifizieren haben ab sofort 750 PNs als Limit.* (normale Benutzer haben nur 100 PNs)

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## franky282 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ok, vielleicht sollte man erstmal alles durchlesen!
Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. Dezember 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Hallo DieÖligeKette,
> *
> alle, die sich identifizieren haben ab sofort 750 PNs als Limit.* (normale Benutzer haben nur 100 PNs)
> 
> ...



Kein Spass?
Dann werfe ich gleich mal PayPal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (3. Dezember 2008)

Kein Spass.
ich habe es mit einem Testaccount probiert, da geht es - evtl kann es einer der bereits identifizierten Nutzer kurz verifizieren.


----------



## THEYO (3. Dezember 2008)

man man man.... der ibc-vorteilsclub schein ja echt realität zu werden.....


----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. Dezember 2008)

Die Zahlung an MTB-News.de - Thomas P... ist abgeschlossen.




Btw: Für die "mehr PN's" hätte ich vor längerer Zeit gezahlt...

Wenn ihr jetzt noch die Sache mit den Zitatantworten in den Nachrichten ändern könnt lade ich euch zum tanzen ein


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2008)

seit wann is ebay günstiger als bikemarkt?

ebay is mir viel zu nervig. wartet man ewigkeiten bis dann das entsprechende produkt doch für mehr kohlen rausgeht als es entweder hier im bikemarkt kosten würde oder in nem englischen onlineshopgigant.

ich zahl die 5euro wenn ihr mir nen laufradsatz spendiert  weil dann kann ich gleich meinen alten verticken


----------



## napalmdeath (3. Dezember 2008)

hi,
habe nun auch die unmenge an PN..
danke,
gruesse,
markus


----------



## MO_Thor (3. Dezember 2008)

Ok, das wars für mich als Gelegenheitsverkäufer. Dafür, dass ich nur alle Jubeljahre mal was verkaufe, sind mir die 5 Euronen zuviel.

Mir wäre eine Bewertungspflicht lieber gewesen. Für meine 6 bis 7 erfolgreichen Verkäufe wurde ich genau zweimal bewertet. Wozu gibts das System überhaupt, wenns kaum wer nutzt? Selbst betteln und flehen beim Käufer hat nur einmal was gebracht.
Credebility muss ich jetzt also beim Forengott kaufen


----------



## FleischerFabian (3. Dezember 2008)

Da hier im Prinzip schon alles gesagt wurde, kann ich nur noch mal auf die Rolle des Käufers eingehen: Ich bin der Meinung, dass Käufer ebenfalls ihre Adressdaten zur Verfügung stellen sollten, um den bikemarkt zu nutzen. Dies würde die Anzahl derer, die meist nur die Zeit anderer verschwenden, deutlich senken. Was nämlich den Betrug angeht, denke ich, dass jeder, der ein bisschen Grips hat, die Gegebenheiten vernünftig und in Ruhe bewerten kann, um sich so selbst Sicherheit zu ermöglichen. 
Würde diese Regelung ebenfalls für Käufer gelten, hätte ich vielleicht endlich mal die Chance auf ein aufgeräumtes E-Mail Postfach, sowie einen niedrigeren Puls. Es ist doch mittlerweile wirklich so, dass von 10 Anfragen, mehr als die Hälfte einfach nur Mist sind.
Wäre schön, wenn dies Gehör finden würde. Vielen Dank!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich sehe bei Markus zb keine Haken in der Anzeige, kommt der noch oder übersehe ich ihn?


----------



## Thomas (3. Dezember 2008)

Bisher nur im Forum zu sehen, kommt im BM noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. Dezember 2008)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Bewertungspflicht



Fänd ich auch gut!


----------



## bachmayeah (3. Dezember 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Hallo DieÖligeKette,
> *
> alle, die sich identifizieren haben ab sofort 750 PNs als Limit.* (normale Benutzer haben nur 100 PNs)
> 
> ...



Das klingt doch, wie die Sache mit NWD irgendwie nach Bauernfängerei.
Gib dem Affen ne Banane und er ist dein bester Freund.
Auf die angesprochene Adressdatensicherheit wird nicht eingegangen.

Langjährige Mitglieder ohne Regelverstöße sollten den Haken für Lau bekommen  

Ist die Verifízierung dem Forum bzw. den Betreibern als rechtliche Sicherheit? Kann ich mir so direkt nicht wirklich vorstellen.
Ein Cheater verifiziert sich dann kurz vorm Umzug und - zack! - stünden ihm erstmal wieder alle Tore offen. 

Wie wäre es denn im gleichen Atemzug mit ner Forums-Anmeldebeschränkung. Erst ab einem bestimmten Alter mit Vorlage einer Perso-Kopie  Somit würde hier einiges an Gebrabbel wegfallen auch im Bikemarkt diese Kinderanfragen (ich hab nicht so viel Geld, aber bekomms bald zusammen) .. TOPP! 

Früher war alles iwie simpler.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. Dezember 2008)

Ne Banane bekomme ich auch?

Cool!


----------



## Filosofem (3. Dezember 2008)

Zwei konstruierte Fälle.
1.
Der A stellt im Marktbereich eines bekannten MTB-Forums eine Kaufsache im Wert von 100 EUR mit Betrugsabsicht ein. Er findet einen Käufer B. B zahlt die Kaufsache vorab, A kassiert das Geld, bleibt die Lieferung an den B schuldig und stellt sich auch sonst tot.
*Reingewinn für den Betrüger A = 100 EUR*.

2. Der A stellt im Marktbereich eines bekannten MTB-Forums mit Verifikationspflicht mit einem Aufwand von 5 EUR eine Kaufsache im Wert von 100 EUR mit Betrugsabsicht ein. Er findet einen Käufer B. B zahlt die Kaufsache vorab, A kassiert das Geld, bleibt die Lieferung an den B schuldig und stellt sich auch sonst tot.
*Reingewinn für den Betrüger A = 95 EUR* (jaja, und 650 PN, wenn er Wert drauf legt; mit Glück auch noch eine DVD).


Und jetzt erklär mir mal bitte einer, wieso dieses "System" in irgendeiner Form für mehr Sicherheit sorgen soll? Weil die Hemmschwelle, 5 EUR als Entréebillet für betrügerisches Verhalten zahlen zu müssen, höher ist als die Hemmschwelle, den Handelspartner zu bescheissen? Weil es Gauner unter 100 EUR Reingewinn gar nicht machen? Da lachen doch die Hühner. Im Gegenteil. Als Betrüger sehe ich, dass so ein grünes Häkchen neben meinem Benutzernamen meine Weste noch ein wenig weißer aussehen lässt. Die 5 EUR lohnen sich also.

Erkläre mir weiterhin bitte einer, wieso in diesem "System" ein Zahlungsdienstleister namens PayPal nötig ist? 

Vergesst es, ist sinnlos. Dann müsstet ihr den Usern, die in vorauseilendem Gehorsam schon 5 EUR investiert haben, ja erklären, dass sie ein unsinniges System subventioniert und zementiert haben. Abschaffen hieße, wie jemand vor mir schon schrieb, dass es Gelder retour geben müsste. Am besten noch abzüglich 2facher PayPal-Gebühr, damit auch dieser Saftladen noch doppelt daran verdient. Schräg, einfach nur schräg, was hier abläuft.


----------



## zet1 (3. Dezember 2008)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Ok, das wars für mich als Gelegenheitsverkäufer. Dafür, dass ich nur alle Jubeljahre mal was verkaufe, sind mir die 5 Euronen zuviel.
> 
> Mir wäre eine Bewertungspflicht lieber gewesen. Für meine 6 bis 7 erfolgreichen Verkäufe wurde ich genau zweimal bewertet. Wozu gibts das System überhaupt, wenns kaum wer nutzt? Selbst betteln und flehen beim Käufer hat nur einmal was gebracht.
> Credebility muss ich jetzt also beim Forengott kaufen



Dann bist du genauso ein SACKLPICKER wie weiter oben beschrieben! Schlag doch die 5 EUR drauf auf deinen verkaufspreis... bist du in 100 foren angemeldeter verkaeufer, dem das dann im Ganzen zuviel wird, oder jammerst du hier aus Prinzip!? 5 EUR... das sind ein paar Zigarretten oder weniger Anrufe mit deinem Handy, oder 2 Bier weniger naechstes Wochenende, EINMALIG!!

Dafuer hast du dann ein recht weit verbreitetes Forum wo man nun hoffentlich sicherer agieren kann.. ich hab auch schon einbezahlt! und der brief  von thomas geht nach Oesterreich, das kostet mehr sogar!!


----------



## elmono (3. Dezember 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> Das klingt doch, wie die Sache mit NWD irgendwie nach Bauernfängerei.
> Gib dem Affen ne Banane und er ist dein bester Freund.
> Auf die angesprochene Adressdatensicherheit wird nicht eingegangen.
> 
> ...



Ich geb dir sowas von recht.

Zusammen mit der Perso Kopie bitte noch ein paar Rechenaufgaben zu lösen für die Forumsanmeldung.

Eine Bewertungspflicht, bzw. überhaupt ein funktionierendes Bewertungssystem ist ohnehin sinnvoller.
Was bringt mir schliesslich ein verifizierter Verkäufer, wenn der trotzdem fehlerhafte/kaputte/falsche Ware verschickt, oder wochenlang braucht um zur Post zu kommen? Den Ärger hat man trotzdem, vollständige Bewertungsprofile würden dem aber ggf. Abhilfe schaffen.

Und ist ja schön und gut, die Adresse zu haben (die hatte ich bei allen bisherigen Käufen übrigens auch). Das bringt nur rein garnichts, wenn der Verkäufer hunderte km weg wohnt. Wegen Kleinkram fahr ich dann auch nicht da hin um mal freundlich nachzufragen. Genau wie wohl kaum jemand seinen Anwalt wegen einer gebrauchten Kette bemüht...

Naja, was solls. Die Diskussion scheint eh hinfällig, die Aktion beschlossene Sache. Fragen zu Datensicherheit und andere Argumente werden ohnehin geflissentlich übergangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. Dezember 2008)

Die 650 PN's waren es mir wert, ansonsten sprichst du mir aus der Seele!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. Dezember 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> ...ich habe es mit einem Testaccount probiert, da geht es - evtl kann es einer der bereits identifizierten Nutzer kurz verifizieren...



Auch hier gehts...

*@Deco:* Das Argument mit XTR Triggern fÃ¼r 7,50â¬ und SchnÃ¤ppchen fruchtet mal garnicht, jeder versucht mit seinem Zeug den grÃ¶ÃtmÃ¶glichen Schnapp herauszuholen, man wird nie Ã¼ber sowas stolpern, selbst wenn, dann sorgt der Murphy und seine Gesetze dafÃ¼r, dass es bereits wech ist...

*-Argument: VerkÃ¤ufer sollen fÃ¼r die Sicherheit der KÃ¤ufer bluten:*
Im Endeffekt ist es schon so, jedoch ist es doch im Interesse des VerkÃ¤ufers sein Zeug an den Mann zu bringen, umso schneller es wech ist, umso schneller kann man neue Teile kaufen...

*-Argument: BauernfÃ¤ngerei mit NWD9 und 750 PNs Postaccount:*
Es sollen keine Bauern gefangen werden, eher ist der THOMAS bemÃ¼ht es sovielen Leuten hier recht zu machen, wie nur irgendwie mÃ¶glich. Es ist ja nicht wirklich in seinem Interesse den Bikemarkt zu verkleinern sondern die Leute zu locken, es ihnen schmackhaft machen sich zu verifizieren...


Ich persÃ¶nlich sehe es eher gelassen, wenn der Bikemarkt nach dem 15. Dezember drastisch kleiner wird, jedoch bin ich mehr der VerkÃ¤ufer als der SchnÃ¤ppchensucher. Der Bikemarkt wird kleiner und meine Angebote stechen mehr heraus, als vorher 

Das werden in der Zukunft auch andere so sehen und nach und nach mitziehen mit der Verifizierung, bald wird es sein wie vorher...

*@THOMAS:* WÃ¤re nicht verkehrt auch die GelegenheitsverkÃ¤ufer zu locken! Alle 2 Jahre 5â¬ zu bezahlen klingt fÃ¼r diese Leute nicht sonderlich lukrativ, es wÃ¤re sinnvoll hier nach den 2 Jahren eine wesentlich geringere "VerifizierungsgebÃ¼hr" fÃ¼r die VerlÃ¤ngerung zu verlangen, oder sogar kostenlos. Was ist der Hintergrund fÃ¼r die gewÃ¤hlte Dauer von 2 Jahren? Ist es einfach nur die Sache, dass man nach 2 Jahren evtl. umgezogen ist?
In diesem Fall wÃ¤re ich dafÃ¼r, dass man einmalig 5â¬ berappen muss, sich jedoch alle 2 Jahre mit evtl. neuer Adresse verifizieren mÃ¼sste...


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2008)

ich werde hier niemals was zahlen, aber trotzdem mein zeug sicher an den mann bringen.


----------



## Thomas (3. Dezember 2008)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Erkläre mir weiterhin bitte einer, wieso in diesem "System" ein Zahlungsdienstleister namens PayPal nötig ist?


Du kannst selbst wählen ob du Paypal nutzt oder eine normale Überweisung tätigst.
Paypal haben wir lediglich eingebaut, um den Ablauf zu beschleunigen. Wenn du dich bis ca 15:00 identifizierst und per Paypal zahlst ist, der Brief am nächsten Morgen bei dir im Briefkasten.

Eine Überweisung ist nicht so schnell, die ist im Idealfall am nächsten Morgen auf unserem Konto, dann muss dich jemand manuell auf "bezahlt" setzen und dein Brief geht raus - und ist frühestens einen Tag später als bei der Paypal Variante bei dir.


----------



## [email protected] (3. Dezember 2008)

Finde ich gut das wir mal wieder darauf hingewiesen werden wann wir genug Torte gegessen haben ! Wie das Rauchverbot.........dummer Versuch mündige Bürger noch Abhängiger zu machen. Man wird ja das Gefühl nicht los, als währen hier einige zu doof, nen Pfund Äpfel  für den richtigen Preis zu kaufen ! Das schöne am Netz ist doch auch mal ein gewisses Maß an Anonymität ! Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn mir als registrierter Bikemarkt Nutzer demnächst der "Briefkasten" überquillt !
Da sollte es doch bestimmt auch andere Möglichkeiten geben ??!


----------



## Filosofem (3. Dezember 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Du kannst selbst wählen ob du Paypal nutzt oder eine normale Überweisung tätigst.
> Paypal haben wir lediglich eingebaut, um den Ablauf zu beschleunigen. Wenn du dich bis ca 15:00 identifizierst und per Paypal zahlst ist, der Brief am nächsten Morgen bei dir im Briefkasten.
> 
> Eine Überweisung ist nicht so schnell, die ist im Idealfall am nächsten Morgen auf unserem Konto, dann muss dich jemand manuell auf "bezahlt" setzen und dein Brief geht raus - und ist frühestens einen Tag später als bei der Paypal Variante bei dir.



Ich habe nicht vor, mich für irgendetwas anzumelden; das steckte also nicht hinter meiner Frage. Vielmehr, wieso PayPal daran verdienen muss? Und weil ich gerade anspielungsreich unterwegs bin: das Hauptproblem von PayPal ist, dass es kein reiner Zahlungsdienstleister ist, sondern Ausfall-Garantieleister und Schiedsstelle (hallo Interessenkonflikt!) in einer Person. Allein deshalb verdient PayPal boykottiert zu werden, wo es nur geht. Im Übrigen: wieso soll PayPal schneller sein? Wenn ich euch 5 EUR schicken würde, dann stünde diese Zahlung erst einmal fünf Tage auf "pending", bevor das Geld auf eurem PayPal-Konto landet. Noch nicht mal auf eurem Girokonto. Was einen Betrüger allein schon zum Betrug einladen könnte. 
Wie auch immer: wer hier kauft, hat sich meiner Meinung nach darüber klar zu sein, dass ihm der Rechtsweg offen steht, wenn er betrogen wird. Das IBC sollte sich aus allem heraushalten, was über die Bereitstellung der Handelsplattform hinausgeht. Auf die Antwort zu den beiden Fallszenarien warte ich ja noch.


----------



## hopfer (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde das ganze ist ein Guter Ansatz. doch ohne Perso. ist das ganze fast nutzlos.

LG hopfer

PS: ich werde mich anmelden weil, ich mein zeug hier weiter verkaufen Möchte und mehr PNs Speichern kann.

PSPS: wieso ist Kreditkarte nicht möglich?


----------



## Marcus (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich moechte euch mal schnell eine Geschichte erzaehlen, welche von Personalausweis-Kopien handelt.

Es gab mal einen Verkaeufer, der im Internet gebrauchte Biketeile verkaufen wollte. Dieser wurde von einem potenziellen Kaeufer gebeten, ihm doch eine Kopie seines Personalausweises vorab zu schicken. Nur zur Sicherheit. Der Verkaeufer tat das natuerlich, ist ja kein Problem. Das Geschaeft kam leider nicht zu Stande. Oder doch? Egal, tut nichts zur Sache.

Ein paar Wochen spaeter haemmert es fruehmorgens um kurz vor sieben Uhr an der Tuer und ehe er einen klaren Gedanken fassen kann,  stehen schon eine Handvoll Polizisten in der Wohnung des damaligen Verkaeufers und suchen (Kinderpornos|Bombenbauanleitungen|Raubkopien|DenkDirIrgendEinenShitAus). Die Nachbarn gucken neugierig was denn wohl die Polizei bei dem da macht.

Kurze Zeit nach der im Anschluss der Durchsuchung vollzogenen vorlaeufigen Festnahme stellt sich dann heraus, das man eventuell den Falschen erwischt hat. Es hatte jemand unter diesem Namen eine Domain registriert, auf der (Kinderpornos|Bombenbauanleitungen|Raubkopien|DenkDirIrgendEinenShitAus) angeboten wurden.

Fuer die Domainregistrierung musste man dem Provider eine Personalausweiskopie und eine Unterschrift auf dem Registrierungsformular per Fax uebersenden ... Macht es "Klick"?

Nur mal so als Denkansatz. Ich selbst wuerde meinen Ausweis niemals (NIEMALS!) irgendwem als Kopie oder Foto schicken. Niemals.


----------



## hopfer (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mir den anmelde Prozess angeschaut und alles bis auf die Zahlung eingegeben. und danach das Fenster geschlossen jetzt komme ich aber nicht mehr in den Vorgang rein somit kann ich nicht bezahlen. was nun ?


----------



## Marcus (3. Dezember 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> PSPS: wieso ist Kreditkarte nicht möglich?



Dazu braeuchten wir einen Dienstleister, welch stolze Gebuehren fuer die Bereitstellung und fuer jede einzelne Tranksaktion abrufen - diese koennen wir uns nicht leisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (3. Dezember 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den anmelde Prozess angeschaut und alles bis auf die Zahlung eingegeben. und danach das Fenster geschlossen jetzt komme ich aber nicht mehr in den Vorgang rein somit kann ich nicht bezahlen. was nun ?



https://ident.mtb-news.de/ident/payment


----------



## MO_Thor (3. Dezember 2008)

zet1 schrieb:


> Dann bist du genauso ein SACKLPICKER wie weiter oben beschrieben! Schlag doch die 5 EUR drauf auf deinen verkaufspreis... bist du in 100 foren angemeldeter verkaeufer, dem das dann im Ganzen zuviel wird, oder jammerst du hier aus Prinzip!?


Nein, ich bin nur hier und in einem weiteren Forum angemeldet. Ich verfolge keine gewinnbringende Absicht, sondern habe innerhalb der vier Jahre, die ich hier gemeldet bin, lediglich meine Teilekiste entschlackt. 
Aus Prinzip jammern - ich bitte dich. Einen Beitrag von mir gelesen haben und mir schon Prinzipjammern unterstellen 
Worum es mir lediglich geht:
Ich als jemand, der wirklich nur WENIG handelt, möchte auch weiterhin OHNE irgendwelchen Bezahlschnickschnack ab und an meine Teilekiste entleeren dürfen. Es lohnt sich für mich nicht, 5 Euro zu investieren und dann u.U. innerhalb der nächsten zwei Jahre doch nichts zu verkaufen, weil sich die Teilekiste nur langsam füllt.
Ich sehe es wie filosofem: wer betrügen will, der wird sich von 5 Anmeldeeuros nicht abschrecken lassen. Wie man sich ne falsche Adresse zulegt, wurde hier auch schon beschrieben.

Tja. Bin ich also doch der Prinzipjammerheini und Sacklpicker. Von mir aus noch Korinthenkacker, Kleingeist und was nich noch alles. Für ne billige - sogar noch schlecht freigestellte! - Häkchengrafik lege ich niemandem 5 Euro aufn Tisch.


----------



## Thomas (3. Dezember 2008)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Wieso soll PayPal schneller sein? Wenn ich euch 5 EUR schicken würde, dann stünde diese Zahlung erst einmal fünf Tage auf "pending", bevor das Geld auf eurem PayPal-Konto landet.


Das ist falsch. 
wenn du per Paypal bezahlst erhalten wir im gleichen Moment eine Bestätigung und Gutschrift abzgl der Paypal Gebühr auf dem Paypal Konto - der Bestätigungsbrief kann daher schneller an dich versendet werden. Details zur Instant Payment Notification kannst du dir bei Paypal durchlesen.

@hopfer: wenn du in deinem Paypal Account eine Kreditkarte hinterlegst kannst du auch darüber zahlen


----------



## Masira (3. Dezember 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Hallo DieÖligeKette,
> *
> alle, die sich identifizieren haben ab sofort 750 PNs als Limit.* (normale Benutzer haben nur 100 PNs)
> 
> ...



das is einfach der wahnsinn, da belibt mir der mund offen stehen...

es wird echt-alles- gemacht damit sich möglichst viele identifizieren...

ich zahle dir 5 wenn die ganze sache wieder abgeblasen wird 


ich bin einfach nur erstaunt und sprachlos. wahnsinn... armes forum, armes deutschland...


----------



## Felger (3. Dezember 2008)

ich finde man hätte das bewertungssystem noch ein bisschen ausbauen können. das ist bei den geschäften immer irgendwie untergegangen. habe auch schon hier verkauft und noch keine bewertung und selber habe ich auch noch fast keine abgegeben.

die 5 euro finde ich insofern nicht gut, weil der bikemarkt sich sicher verkleinert. vor allem bei den kleinteilen. es regitriert sich niemand für 5euro um ein teil für 5-10eruo zu verkaufen. bei größeren sachen ist das mehr oder weniger egal.


----------



## Marcus (3. Dezember 2008)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Ich sehe es wie filosofem: wer betrügen will, der wird sich von 5 Anmeldeeuros nicht abschrecken lassen. Wie man sich ne falsche Adresse zulegt, wurde hier auch schon beschrieben.



Es geht hier nicht um die 5 Euro, versteht das doch endlich mal. Es geht darum, seine Adresse zu hinterlegen, damit bei Problemen darauf zurueckgegriffen werden. Siehe auch: https://ident.mtb-news.de/datenschutz

Sicher, es wird immer einen Weg geben, die Identifizierung zu umgehen. Den Grossteil der vergangenen Betruegereien (welche fast ausnahmslos ueber Wegwerf-Accounts liefen) kann aber mit der Identifizierung per Brief verhindert werden.


----------



## hopfer (3. Dezember 2008)

@rikman und Thomas Danke für die schnellen und hilfreichen antworten 

LG hopfer


----------



## Filosofem (3. Dezember 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Das ist falsch.
> wenn du per Paypal bezahlst erhalten wir im gleichen Moment eine Bestätigung und Gutschrift abzgl der Paypal Gebühr auf dem Paypal Konto - der Bestätigungsbrief kann daher schneller an dich versendet werden. Details zur Instant Payment Notification kannst du dir bei Paypal durchlesen.



Ah, das muss ich dann wohl zurücknehmen. Bis vor 5 Minuten dachte ich, an dieses System wäre nur eBay angeschlossen. Aber wie auch immer: bis ihr über das Geld _verfügen_ könnt, vergeht trotzdem mehr Zeit als bei einer Überweisung.


----------



## napalmdeath (3. Dezember 2008)

Masira schrieb:


> das is einfach der wahnsinn, da belibt mir der mund offen stehen...
> 
> es wird echt-alles- gemacht damit sich möglichst viele identifizieren...
> 
> ...



hi,
das ist keine bauernfaengerei,das nennt man service!
der oelige hatte eine bitte,und der ist nachgekommen worden.ich denke unabhaengig von seinem anmelden.
gruesse,
markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (3. Dezember 2008)

habs auch bezahlt...verkauf jetzt schon solange drueber...macht mir auch mehr spaß wie ueber ebay..hoffen wir mal das es auch den gewuenschten erfolg bringt


----------



## PeterAnus (3. Dezember 2008)

eine frage wurde aber immernoch nicht beantwortet.. warum das ganze nicht auf freiwilliger basis ist. wer angst hat beschissen zu werden, soll halt nur bei usern mit häkchen kaufen..


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2008)

ja das ist auch immer mein gedanke gewesen. 

wer genug bewertungen hat, sollte auch so den haken bekommen.

mit dem haken kaufen..., könnten sich ja betrüger ganz einfach einschmuggeln.
5euro und zack bist du loyal.


----------



## bachmayeah (3. Dezember 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> Ich moechte euch mal schnell eine Geschichte erzaehlen, welche von Personalausweis-Kopien handelt.
> 
> Es gab mal einen Verkaeufer, der im Internet gebrauchte Biketeile verkaufen wollte. Dieser wurde von einem potenziellen Kaeufer gebeten, ihm doch eine Kopie seines Personalausweises vorab zu schicken. Nur zur Sicherheit. Der Verkaeufer tat das natuerlich, ist ja kein Problem. Das Geschaeft kam leider nicht zu Stande. Oder doch? Egal, tut nichts zur Sache.
> 
> ...



schöne geschichte deren erzählung natürlich sinn macht, um den neuen bikemarkt zu propagandieren. 
ich mecker hier echt wenig rum und freu mich auch über neuerungen.. aber das hier ist meiner meinung nach der letzte weg, der gegangen werden sollte.
und hier und da in subforen dann verkauffreds zulassen und woanders dann nicht.. so richtig zu ende gedacht wurde hier scheinbar nicht.


----------



## Masira (3. Dezember 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> was mich auch interessieren würde, in was für einer datenbank liegen die daten von verifzierten personen, wie hoch ist dort die sicherheit und wer hält den kopf hin wenn die weg sind?!



noch eine unbeantwortete frage...


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2008)

das traurige ist, niemand will sie beantworten. 
schon aus dem grund..... da hängt man dann noch die geschichte vom rikman dran und schon hab ich kein bock mehr drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (3. Dezember 2008)

Wie alle anderen Daten auf MTB-News liegen die Identifizierungsdaten auf dedizierten Datenbankservern, in einem speziellen Bereich der Forendatenbank. Die Daten sind natürlich auch in den Datenbankbackups, die regelmässig angefertigt werden, enthalten.

Was genau wollt ihr noch dazu wissen?


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2008)

- wer hält den kopf hin?
- was bekomm ich von euch wen ich betrogen werde?
bzw. wem darf eine oder paar mehr rein haun?
- wie sicher ist die forendatenbank?
- wer hat zugriff auf die backups?


----------



## Thomas (3. Dezember 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> - wer hält den kopf hin?
> - was bekomm ich von euch wen ich betrogen werde?
> bzw. wem darf eine oder paar mehr rein haun?
> - wie sicher ist die forendatenbank?
> - wer hat zugriff auf die backups?



- Ich bin der Verantwortliche hier auf MTB-News - meine vollständigen Daten findest du im Impressum.
- Die Adresse deines Geschäftspartners, mit der er sich hier identifiziert hat
- seit 8 Jahren sicher
- Rikman und ich


----------



## julzzz (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

wie wäre es mit verifizierbaren emails reicht voellig aus, eine solche kostet monatlich 1,99 oder wird vom flatrate anbieter gratis geliefert (welchen man eh seine persönlichen daten geben muss) 

bzw wäre eine stellungsnahme zu der sicherheit des server intressant auf dem die ganzen persönlichen informationen gespeichert werden.

das diverse foren immer wieder critical security issus haben braucht man ja eigentlich nicht zu sagen....


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2008)

die telekom war auch mal lange zeit sicher 

danke für die angaben. damit haben sichn paar fragen geklärt. aber ich halte trotzdem nichts davon.


----------



## julzzz (3. Dezember 2008)

bzw im netz ist nichts sicher alles kann gehacked werden ;>


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2008)

ich bin für dickprint


----------



## michar (3. Dezember 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> mit dem haken kaufen..., könnten sich ja betrüger ganz einfach einschmuggeln.
> 5euro und zack bist du loyal.




mit dem unterschied das man dann einfacher an KORREKTE daten kommt...ich mein klar kann man die vorher auch erfragen..aber es ist ja auch nicht selten das dann falsche sahcen rausgegeben werden....und dann steht man ohne was da...


----------



## BommelMaster (3. Dezember 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> Ich moechte euch mal schnell eine Geschichte erzaehlen, welche von Personalausweis-Kopien handelt.
> 
> Es gab mal einen Verkaeufer, der im Internet gebrauchte Biketeile verkaufen wollte. Dieser wurde von einem potenziellen Kaeufer gebeten, ihm doch eine Kopie seines Personalausweises vorab zu schicken. Nur zur Sicherheit. Der Verkaeufer tat das natuerlich, ist ja kein Problem. Das Geschaeft kam leider nicht zu Stande. Oder doch? Egal, tut nichts zur Sache.
> 
> ...





gab auch scho mal menschen, die wurden ohne ihren personalausweis kopiert und weitergeleitet zu haben von der polizei verhaftet, des mordes beschuldigt und für 20 jahre eingesperrt, und das OBWOHL sie nichts getan haben, nichtmal ihren perso fotographiert.

ich mein dein beispiel hat doch nichts mit dem alltag des bikemarktes zu tun


----------



## Marcus (3. Dezember 2008)

Das war nur exemplarisch - weil jeder Zweite meinte, so eine Kopie waere eine tolle Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (3. Dezember 2008)

wär es ja auch trotzdem!
nur ist dein beispiel eben kein argument gegen persokopien, sondern nur ein beispiel, was passieren KANN.

das ist genauso wie "man sollte nicht biken"

denn es gab mal einen radfahrer, der ist biken gegangen, und ist dann von einem auto überfahren worden - ergo biken ist schlecht, man sollte zu fuß gehen.
natürlich kann man auch zu fuß vom auto überfahren werden. 
die einzig sichere art zu leben, ist zuhause zu bleiben, keinen telefonanschluss zu nehmen, kein internet bestellen, keinen fernseher zu haben, und sich komplett von der außenwelt abzuschotten.

ich hoffe, rikman, du verstehst worauf ich hinauswill....

eine perso-pflicht fänd ich wesentlich sinnvoller! natürlich wäre das auch nicht das ende vom lied. denn es wäre natürlich möglich, einen gestohlenen perso zu hinterlegen, aber spätestens wenn der name auf dem perso und das bankkonto nicht übereinstimmt, sollte dann doch JEDEM etwas faul vorkommen.

und ich denke dass mit einer abgegebenen adresse genausoviel schindluder getrieben werden kann als mit einer kopie des persos


----------



## xeroxine (3. Dezember 2008)

Was machen den die Leute ohne Perso?Reisepass oda wie...

Wie schonmal gesagt bin ich ebenfals dagegen, am besten wäre es wenn man das Forum aufteilen würde in Regionen und man dan nur noch per Abholung bezahlen sollte.
Problem hierbei wäre nur das es wahrscheinlich zu wenige Angebote gibt für soetwas.


Zur Datenspeicherung ,wie heißt es doch so schön:Alles was einmal im Internet war , wird für immer dort bleiben.


----------



## bentiger_1991 (3. Dezember 2008)

hab mir mal die erste seite dieses threads durchgelesen...ganz zustimmen konnte ich nur einer person:



kitor schrieb:


> 5,-  alle zwei Jahre. Hallo? Gehts noch?
> 
> Haftet dieses tolle Unternehmen auch im Falle dessen, dass die Adresse falsch ist?
> 
> ...



besser kann man es nicht sagen. 

auf jeder einigermaßen erfolgreichen internetplattform werden mittlerweile private daten gespeichtert. das beste beispiel ist wohl Schülervz/ Studivz. 
Vor 30 Jahren hat jeder laut aufgeschrien, als von der Bundesregierung eine Volkszählung vorgeschlagen wurde...mittlerweile setzt jeder seine privaten daten ins internet...das ist wohl der wandel unserer gesellschaft, und an diesem wandel verdienen einige leute einen haufen geld. 


zum thema sicherheit - alles was im internet an daten vorhanden ist, ist NICHT sicher!...die hacker sind den "sicherheitsentwicklern" leider immer einen schritt voraus.

ich finds schade, dass die idee umgesetzt, denn bisher fand ich den bikemarkt wirklich super!


----------



## Silent (3. Dezember 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> Es geht darum, seine Adresse zu hinterlegen, damit bei Problemen darauf zurueckgegriffen werden.


Und aus Sicht eines Briefzustellers sage ich dir, dass die angebliche Identifizierung durch einen normalen Brief völliger Blödsinn ist.
Die einzige Möglichkeit jemanden eindeutig zu identifizieren ist durch ein Postident, bei dem bei Übergabe der Pinnummer alle Daten des Ausweises übernommen werden und nur die angegebene Person dieses Schriftstück selbst in Empfang nehmen darf.
Kostet aber auch mehr als ein normaler Brief.

Es ist schon schwer genug die Betrüger zu entlarven die auf falsche Namen Pakete bestellen, was willst Du dann bei einem normalen Brief machen?

Die 2 Jahre Regelung ist Blödsinn. Wenn Du wüsstest wie viele innerhalb von 2 Jahren umziehen.


----------



## juchhu (3. Dezember 2008)

Silent schrieb:


> Und aus Sicht eines Briefzustellers sage ich dir, dass die angebliche Verifizierung durch einen normalen Brief völliger Blödsinn ist.
> Die einzige Möglichkeit jemanden eindeutig zu verifizieren ist durch ein *Postident*, bei dem bei Übergabe der Pinnummer alle Daten des Ausweises übernommen werden und nur die angegebene Person dieses Schriftstück selbst in Empfang nehmen darf.
> *Kostet aber auch mehr als ein normaler Brief.*
> 
> ...



HE, was regst Du Dich auf?!

Das IBCident  ist mit 5  deutlich billiger
und deutlich unsicherer.
Und die im Betrugsfalls überlassene Verkäuferadresse kann der Käufer dann fast zu 100% 'in die Tonne' hauen.

BTW: Hat einer in den AGBs des IBC gelesen, ob der Verkäufer mit Zahlung der 5 der generellen Überlassung seiner Adressdaten gegenüber dem Käufer befristet (wg. 2-Jahreszeitraum) zugestimmt hat? Insbesondere muss doch hinterfragt werden, wie der Käufer den Betrug gegenüber dem IBC anzeigt, damit er die Verkäuferdaten bekommt? Einfach per E-Mail "Eh, Mann Thomas, der @... hat mich beschissen!"? Oder muss gar eine polizeilich aufgenommene Anzeige nachgewiesen werden?

Fragen über Fragen.

FAZIT: Das IBCident vermittelt eine unberechtigte Sicherheit, aber ein gutes Gefühl.

Wie hieß gleich der Slogan?

Ahja ... Mit dem grünen Haken der Sympathie. 
(Das Orginal kennen wahrscheinlich nur wenige.)


----------



## Silent (3. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> HE, was regst Du Dich auf?!


Ich reg mich doch gar nicht auf 

nachtrag:
Ich wundere mich nur.
Wenn wir als Briefzusteller ein Postident nicht ordnungsgemäß zugestellt haben, dann sind wir dafür haftbar, weil wir bescheinigt haben, das wir die Person eindeutig identifiziert haben, obwohl dem nicht so ist.
Thomas bescheinigt hier, das er ebenfalls eine Identifizierung vorgenommen hat, demnach müsste er ebenfalls voll in die Haftung genommen werden, wenn diese sich als falsch herausstellt.
Andererseits könnte man auch sagen, das hier eine nicht erbrachte Identifizierung gewährleistet wird.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde die Sache wirklich super!

Das Argument "Wer BetrÃ¼gen will, der kann es immer noch." ist einfach lÃ¤cherlich.
NatÃ¼rlich kann es niemals eine 100prozentige Sicherheit geben. Doch das kann doch nicht als Vorwand dienen, auf alle SicherheitsmaÃnahmen zu verzichten. Wer das tut, der mÃ¶ge doch in Zukunft seinen Bike-Keller unverschlossen halten, denn wer will, der kommt ja trotzdem rein.

AuÃerdem ist mir persÃ¶nlich die Weitergabe meiner Adresse an den Moderator einer seit mehreren Jahren sorgfÃ¤ltig betreuten Internetcommunity wesentlich angenehmer, als die Abgabe meines Personalausweises an einen vollkommen Femden, der es vielleicht nur darauf abgesehen hat.

Abgesehen davon geht es hier doch nicht um den Ausschluss von gut organisierten BetÃ¼gernetzwerken, die sich regelmÃ¤Ãig auf OnlinemarktplÃ¤tzen rumtreiben. FÃ¼r ein lukratives BetrugsgeschÃ¤ft eigent sich der Verkauf von Bikeparts im IBC nÃ¤mlich kein StÃ¼ck. Dazu sind sowohl die BetrÃ¤ge als auch die Community zu klein. BetrugsfÃ¤lle sprechen sich zu schnell rum.
Es geht doch eher darum, Personen auszuschlieÃen, die allein aus der MÃ¶glichkeit mal eben 50â¬ einstecken zu kÃ¶nnen, ihre Motivation ziehen. Die sind nÃ¤mlich alles andere als organisiert und verfÃ¼gen weder Ã¼ber das Wissen, noch die Mittel eine solche HÃ¼rde wirksam umgehen zu kÃ¶nnen.
Andere wiederum sind einfach nur nachlÃ¤ssig und versÃ¤umen es ihren Kontostand oder Zweitaccount bei gmx zu checken. In solchen FÃ¤llen bedeutete das fÃ¼r den KÃ¤ufer oft eine Menge Unannehmlichkeiten. Jetzt kommt er an eine Adresse, an die ein mehr oder weniger freundliches Erinnerungsschreiben versendet werden kann.

Auch das Contra-Argument, der VerkÃ¤ufer wÃ¼rde fÃ¼r die Sicherheit des KÃ¤ufers blechen, erscheint mir wenig nachvollziehbar v.a., wenn dann ebay vorgezogen wird. Bei ebay fallen ebenfalls GebÃ¼hren sowohl fÃ¼r die von ebay erbrachten Leistungen, als auch fÃ¼r die von Paypal erbrachten Leistungen an. Im Endeffekt sind die Kosten wesentlich hÃ¶her als die 2,50 â¬ pro Jahr hier im IBC. Soviel kostet doch u.U. schon eine einzige Auktion bei ebay ohne Paypal-Nutzung.
Selbst GelegenheitsverkÃ¤ufer haben die Ausgaben nach 2 Jahren mehr als nur kompensiert.


Ein positiver Nebeneffekt wird sein, das Anzeigen ohne Artikelbeschreibungen und Fotos verschwinden werden. Es wird wohl mehr Anzeigen geben, aus denen Ã¼berhaupt ersichtlich ist, dass ein Interesse am Verkauf des Artikels besteht (Fotos, ausfÃ¼hrliche Beschreibung, realistische Preisvorstellung,...).


Meine Anerkennung an die Mod's!
Sie hÃ¤tten es sich mit der SchlieÃung des Bikemarktes auch einfacher machen kÃ¶nnen.


----------



## zet1 (3. Dezember 2008)

also von wegen datensicherheit, gebt doch mal euren namen in google ein und schaut was alles ausgespuckt wird...

wenn ich wollte könnte ich euch euren namen Adresse, bankdaten usw rausholen, einfach als fingierter Käufer... und damit dann UNfug treiben wie ich wollte.

sehen wirs mal so, das Internet ist per definition einfach unsicher..

wer hat schonlam per Kreditkarte bei einem onlineshop eingekauft und die nummer plus die 3 prüfziffern gesendet!?! Wenn das jemand abfängt dann kann er kaufen wo und wieviel er will und so weiter...

ich meine 5 EUR ist es mir wert hier registriert zu sein (trotz sehr vieler positiver Bewertungen und mehrere jahre als Benutzer unter gleichem Nick!!) und somit mehr Sicherheit meinen Käufern zu bieten vorab schon ...

ich halte es so, es kann jeder machen was wer will, zahlen oder nicht, verkaufen oder nicht...

ich glaube der Bikemarkt hier kann es verkraften.

Die Frage die ich mir stelle ist jedoch, warum gibt es hier in diesem Deutschen Board anscheinend so viele Probleme und warum gibt es dan in anderen Foren zb nicht, wie im österreichischen Bikeboard???
Noch mehr: Warum musste dieses System kommen, bzw das Alte fallen gelassen werden???

Gibt es hier zu viele Deppen und junge Teenies, die ohne Hirn agieren und glauben sie sind die besten und obergscheit, nicht gut genug erzogen von ihren Eltern usw...??? Oder ist das nur Zufall und der Bikesport zieht solche Typen nicht an.

Tatsache ist jedenfalls, dass man bei leichtbauteilen usw nicht so leicht beschi**en wird, handeln hier ganz anderer Menschenschlag damit etwa...?


----------



## napalmdeath (3. Dezember 2008)

hi,
ich will nicht mal wissen wieviele leute meine daten kennen,denke aber es werden ein paar zig tausend sein...da kommt es auf die paar hundet hier nicht drauf an...
faengt doch schon meim telefon anschluss an,ist die t-com mit ihren "verlorenen daten" dann,diverse versicherungen,aemter,JEDER EBAYER der mal was bei mir ersteigert hat,mobilfunk anbieter,banken,videoteheken,versandhaeuser,online shops UND deren angestellten! jeder der was beim mir im ibc gekauft hat und und und und ........und ein liste die von hier bis zum mond reicht..

ausserdem was wollen irgendwelche leute ausgerechnet mit euren! daten,so wichtig sind die auch nicht,das sie in der bildzeitung veroeffentlicht werden...und dann wuerde sich auch kein schwein drum kuemmern...und wenn ein XY unbedingt die daten haben will,wird er wohl nicht zuerst im ibc suchen!

die meisten adressen stehen im telefonbuch,und kontodaten werden staendig via emails durch die gegend geschickt..ohne wirklich zu wissen wo sie landen.

ich schaetze selbt die jenigen,die sich hier um das thema datenschutz bemuehen,haben bestimmt auch ihre BV und adresse via mail versendet,oder gar ihre kontoauszuege per post schicken lassen (versicherungsdukumente etc),ist bestimmt sicherer als hier eine richtige adresse zu hinterlegen ;-)  zumal dann auch noch der nachbar die post annimmt,oder sie vielleicht im falschen postkasten landet.

das ibc will doch keine datenbank darstellen,nur im zweifelsfall eine bestaetigte adresse herausgeben koennen..mehr auch nicht.

oder habe ich nun auch was falsch verstanden?
gruesse,
markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2008)

um im zweifelsfall eine adresse zu bestätigen brauch ich keine 5euro.


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2008)

im österreicher downhill-board gab es auch betrugsfälle. teilweise die selben nicknames wie hier.


----------



## napalmdeath (3. Dezember 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> um im zweifelsfall eine adresse zu bestätigen brauch ich keine 5euro.



hi,
wie willst du bei jemanden eine richtige adresse rausfinden,wenn sie nicht irgendwo hinterlegt ist?
zum erhalt der identnummer muss ja schon irgendeine adresse angegeben werden.zumindest,damit der jenige den brief bekommt,und da wird er wohl irgendwie bekannt sein.
gruesse,
markus


----------



## zet1 (3. Dezember 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> im österreicher downhill-board gab es auch betrugsfälle. teilweise die selben nicknames wie hier.



weil du das grad sagst, es kommt nun nicht von mir, drum hab ich extra das Bikeboard erwähnt, das "noch nicht betroffen ist"... aber diese Sparte des Bikesports scheint es ja gerade anzuziehen... will aber nicht generalisieren, spreche nur aus eigener negativer Erfahrung...

jedenfalls ist dieses Board und manche Leute hier jedenfalls prädestiniert schneller und stärker zu jammern, bzw sich mit anderen in die Haare zu kriegen wegen Nullpi, als alle anderen die ich kenne, und dieser Thread ist ein Paradebeispiel..
wie man sich nämlich wegen 5 EUR so aufregen kann verstehe ich immer noch nicht... ist kein Zwang!! wenn ich nicht bezahlen will, dann lass ichs eben, halte meinen Mund und such mir ein anderes Board, oder verkaufe die paar Sachen (auf die es bei diesen jemmernden Leuten anscheinend nicht ankommt wenn sie alle jahre nur einzelnes verhökern), doch bitte woanders!!


----------



## thaper (3. Dezember 2008)

paradebeispiel angeblicher bikemarkt betrüger skaramanga....

is echt bitter was er sich für demütigende sachen anhörn musste, weil er sich 2 oder 3?! reserve bikes von Sam Hill gekauft hat.

ja und das war hier in diesem forum! moderatoren sahen sich nicht dazu verpflichtet irgendwie einzuschreiten.

allerdings beglückwünsche ichn kumpl von mir der sich einen dieser rahmen von skaramanga gekauft hat.


----------



## CaLgOn (3. Dezember 2008)

So, 5 Euro weniger auf meinem Konto 
Ich freue mich schon auf mein grünes Häkchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masira (3. Dezember 2008)

zet1 schrieb:


> wie man sich nÃ¤mlich wegen 5 EUR so aufregen kann verstehe ich immer noch nicht... ist kein Zwang!!



 und ich blicke immernoch nicht, wie man nach zig posts einfach nicht verstehen kann, dass es nicht um die 5â¬ geht, sondern um die konsequenzen und die tatsache, das wirklich wegen lÃ¤cherlichen (geschÃ¤tzten) 10 leuten (bei 5600 eingestellten anzeigen laut napalmdeath sind das grademal 0,0017% der KÃ¤ufer!!!) die komplette community (110.000!) "gestraft" wird und mit einer verschlimmbesserung leben muss, die kaum zu Ã¼berbieten ist.

ich bin einfach fassungslos und immer mehr enttÃ¤uscht von diesem forum


----------



## Chaka-Checka (3. Dezember 2008)

Masira schrieb:


> das wirklich wegen lächerlichen (geschätzten) 10 leuten



ehm..ja... wie entstand denn diese Schätzung?

würde dich gern an stelle der admins sehen... wenn die polizei mehrmals bei dir anklingelt und wegen betrugsfällen auf deiner internet plattform rumbohrt.

klappe aufre*** ist echt leicht... nur bedenken die wenigstens dabei, wie es wär selber den kopf hinhalten zu müssen..

wirklich respekt vor thomas und rikman, dass die sich überhaupt um ne lösung bemühen, sich nen haufen arbeit machen, und den bikemarkt nicht einfach schließen.


----------



## napalmdeath (3. Dezember 2008)

Masira schrieb:


> und ich blicke immernoch nicht, wie man nach zig posts einfach nicht verstehen kann, dass es nicht um die 5 geht, sondern um die konsequenzen und die tatsache, das wirklich wegen lächerlichen 10 leuten (bei 5600 eingestellten anzeigen laut napalmdeath sind das grademal 0,0017% der Käufer!!!) die komplette community (110.000!) "gestraft" wird und mit einer verschlimmbesserung leben muss, die kaum zu überbieten ist.
> 
> ich bin einfach fassungslos und immer mehr enttäuscht von diesem forum



hi,
es geht doch nicht um die 10 leute die so einen murks machen,sondern um den schaden einzelner,deren kohlen weg sind.
das system schuetzt einzelne vor einem hohen verlust,und ermoeglicht eine chance,an die verbindliche adresse zu kommen (war vorher nicht der fall!).
was sollen den die "betrogenen" machen? googln nach der adresse? viel glueck! ich habe mich nicht mal selber im netz gefunden,wie soll es dann anderen gehen?
das erhoeht die chance seine moneten wieder zubekommen von 0% auf x%
gruesse an alle,
markus


----------



## decolocsta (3. Dezember 2008)

Masira schrieb:


> und ich blicke immernoch nicht, wie man nach zig posts einfach nicht verstehen kann, dass es nicht um die 5 geht, sondern um die konsequenzen und die tatsache, das wirklich wegen lächerlichen (geschätzten) 10 leuten (bei 5600 eingestellten anzeigen laut napalmdeath sind das grademal 0,0017% der Käufer!!!) die komplette community (110.000!) "gestraft" wird und mit einer verschlimmbesserung leben muss, die kaum zu überbieten ist.
> 
> ich bin einfach fassungslos und immer mehr enttäuscht von diesem forum


----------



## decolocsta (3. Dezember 2008)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> hi,
> es geht doch nicht um die 10 leute die so einen murks machen,sondern um den schaden einzelner,deren kohlen weg sind.
> das system schuetzt einzelne vor einem hohen verlust,und ermoeglicht eine chance,an die verbindliche adresse zu kommen (war vorher nicht der fall!).
> was sollen den die "betrogenen" machen? googln nach der adresse? viel glueck! ich habe mich nicht mal selber im netz gefunden,wie soll es dann anderen gehen?
> ...



Bitte erklär mir welchen Schutz mir das neue System bietet, erklär es mir bitte, ich verstehe es bisher immernoch nicht.


----------



## zet1 (3. Dezember 2008)

ich zahle die 5 EUR nicht damit sich einer bereichet damit, sondern damit ich mich registrieren kann.. auch bei ebay ging das gleich, du bekommst einen brief von der post mit dem code und dann registrierst du dich... nur bei ebay ist wirklich geld dahinter, drum zahlt man nix dafuer, nur der Thomas wird nicht alle briefkosten auf sich nehmen usw, ist ja quasi ein selbstkostenbeitrag!! und ob es 1 oder 5 eur sind is mir schei**egal

und leider ist es im Leben so, dass einige wenige Vollidioten alle anderen rechtschaffenden in die Tiefe ziehen. man muss sich leider gotten nach den Dummen richten und nicht nach den normalen!!!

ist doch nix anderes als die Krise die wir derzeit haben, ... in den USA ist 97% des Geldes in der hand von 3% der Einwohner nur zb!!


----------



## decolocsta (3. Dezember 2008)

Das beantwortet leider nichts.


Ich lese bei fast allen Betrugsfall Threads hier im Forum mit,
in den meisten fällen ist ja die Adresse, der volle Name und sogar die Telefonnummer vorhanden, was nichts dran ändert das auf durchzug geschalten wird, Geld unterschlagen oder beschädigte Ware angeboten wird....


----------



## Masira (3. Dezember 2008)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:


> ehm..ja... wie entstand denn diese Schätzung?
> 
> würde dich gern an stelle der admins sehen... wenn die polizei mehrmals bei dir anklingelt und wegen betrugsfällen auf deiner internet plattform rumbohrt.
> 
> ...



die schätzung ist spontan entstanden. ich glaube nicht, dass 30 leute auf diese art und weiße abgezogen wurden. 
wenn du/ihr näheres wisst dürft ihr meine zahl gerne korrigieren, ich wette aber, dass der prozentsatz niemals die 1% marke erreichen wird... 
und selbst dann fände ich die maßnahmen ungerechtfertigt!

ich würde behaupten, dass "kopf hinhalten" nciht zutrifft. ich meine als foren betreiber bietet er die platform, ist damit aber doch nciht automatisch für alels verantwortlich, was dort passiert. schon garnicht bei geschäften von privat zu privat...
(meine einschätzung, rechtsexperten vor ^^)


----------



## Chaka-Checka (3. Dezember 2008)

Masira schrieb:


> ich würde behaupten, dass "kopf hinhalten" nciht zutrifft. ich meine als foren betreiber bietet er die platform, ist damit aber doch nciht automatisch für alels verantwortlich, was dort passiert. schon garnicht bei geschäften von privat zu privat...
> (meine einschätzung, rechtseperten vor ^^)



inwiefern man da rechtlich abverlangt werden kann, weiß ich auch nicht - fakt ist aber, dass du als forenbetreiber - wenn eine anzeige vom user erfolgt - erster ansprechpartner der polizei bist. und das würdest du schon spätestens nach dem zweiten mal alles andere als lustig finden... 

bin selber betreiber eines forums.. nicht in der größenordnung wie hier, aber auch schon über 800Mitglieder und 100.000 Beiträgen UND unter anderem auch eben einem Marktplatz. Weißt du was ich machen werde wenn die Polizei auch nur EINMAL bei mir auf der Matte steht? Marktplatz weg - fertig!


----------



## decolocsta (3. Dezember 2008)

ist mir jetzt nicht bekannt das der Thomas da ständig von der Polizei befragt wurde.

@Thomas

ist das so?

Bitte ehrlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napalmdeath (3. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Bitte erklär mir welchen Schutz mir das neue System bietet, erklär es mir bitte, ich verstehe es bisher immernoch nicht.



hi,
ich weiss nicht ob ich in der lage bin das zu verdeutlichen..
schreibe mal so wie ich denke..

1.es schreckt spontantaeter ab
 - die fuer das letzte we im monat noch nen fuffie brauchen 
2.wenn mann eine adresse hinterlegen muss,wirkt es etwas hemmender murks zu machen
 -beschreibung
 -zuverlaessigkeit
3. macht es einen serioesen eindruck
 -fuer verkaeufer
 -und auch fuer das forum/bikemarkt
4. den kaeufern vermittelt es sicherheit
 -das im zweifelfall auf adresse zurueck gegriffen werden kann
5. erschwert es etwas den "betruegern"
 -anmelden
 -5euro ueberweisen etc
6. fuer leute die sowas "beruflich machen" wird es uninteressant..
 -muessten sich jedesmal neu anmelden
 -neue adressen raussuchen wo sie post empfangen
 -relativ hoher aufwand fuer niedrige betraege

natuerlich gibt es ganz krasse faelle,von leuten,die sich von den 6 punkten "freimachen",aber die haben dann wirklich einen an der schuessel,und vor denen kann uns dann keiner schuetzen (nichtmal ebay/paypal),niergendwo...

ich hoffe ich konnte meine gedankengaenge beschreiben..
gruesse an alle,
markus


----------



## Chaka-Checka (3. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ist mir jetzt nicht bekannt das der Thomas da ständig von der Polizei befragt wurde.



naja, wie soll die polizei wohl sonst ne chance haben an die Daten des Verkäufers zu kommen? 
Vom Forenbetreiber IP und Uhrzeit des eingestellten Beitrags in Erfahrung bringen.. und bei nem Provider nachhaken ob sie damit was ausfindig machen können.


----------



## elmono (3. Dezember 2008)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:


> klappe aufre*** ist echt leicht... nur bedenken die wenigstens dabei, wie es wär selber den kopf hinhalten zu müssen..
> 
> wirklich respekt vor thomas und rikman, dass die sich überhaupt um ne lösung bemühen, sich nen haufen arbeit machen, und den bikemarkt nicht einfach schließen.



Du hast mit Sicherheit teilweise Recht, und so haben Thomas und rikman sicher auch später weniger Arbeit mit etwaigen Anzeigen. Respekt, dass überhaupt etwas getan wird, okay.

Dennoch ist das System alleine nicht ausreichend und bietet wirklich höchstens einen Pseudo-Schutz. Es fehlt auch mit Identifizierung ein ausgefeiltes Bewertungssystem um vor schlechten Verkäufern und Käufern zu schützen.

Da Beispiele hier gerade en vogue sind: Ich bin kurz davor mich identifizieren zu lassen, zwar eher wegen der PM-Erhöhung, aber egal. Ich ziehe allerdings in 2 Wochen um. Damit wäre das auch schon wieder hinfällig und ich kann betrügen wie ich lustig bin?!

@Thomas/Rikman: Was macht man denn bitte in so einem Fall? Die verifizierte Adresse wäre dann ja wiederum hinfällig...


----------



## Chaka-Checka (3. Dezember 2008)

elmono schrieb:


> Da Beispiele hier gerade en vogue sind: Ich bin kurz davor mich identifizieren zu lassen, zwar eher wegen der PM-Erhöhung, aber egal. Ich ziehe allerdings in 2 Wochen um. Damit wäre das auch schon wieder hinfällig und ich kann betrügen wie ich lustig bin?!
> 
> @Thomas/Rikman: Was macht man denn bitte in so einem Fall? Die verifizierte Adresse wäre dann ja wiederum hinfällig...



na, die denkweise kann ich nicht so nachvollziehen..

es geht ja darum -> was muss derjenige der be********n will, dafür tun? und ich glaub kaum dass er es für einen betrug in kauf nimmt umzuziehen  bzw. ist nen umzug für die "grünen helfer" auch nicht all zu schwer nach zu vollziehen 

und derjenige der wohl bisher immer ehrlich und korrekt war, wird nach nem umzug dann wohl in der regel auch nicht denken "oh supi, jetzt wo ich umgezogen bin, kann ich ja versuchen zu betrügen"


----------



## elmono (3. Dezember 2008)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:


> na, die denkweise kann ich nicht so nachvollziehen..
> 
> es geht ja darum -> was muss derjenige der be********n will, dafür tun? und ich glaub kaum dass er es für einen betrug in kauf nimmt umzuziehen  bzw. ist nen umzug für die "grünen helfer" auch nicht all zu schwer nach zu vollziehen
> 
> und derjenige der wohl bisher immer ehrlich und korrekt war, wird nach nem umzug dann wohl in der regel auch nicht denken "oh supi, jetzt wo ich umgezogen bin, kann ich ja versuchen zu betrügen"



Ja, ist vielleicht etwas an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Aber wenn die Herren in Grün schon im Spiel sind, können die auch anhand IP und Logfiles die Adresse herausfinden.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ... die Leute haben keine Lust auf ein kleineres Angebot ohne ein Plus an Sicherheit zwangsläufig dadurch zu erfahren


Traurig, dass darauf irgendwie niemand eingeht 




elmono schrieb:


> Etwas mehr gesunder Menschenverstand und etwas weniger Regulierungswut - mehr braucht es eigentlich nicht.


Einmal mehr bin ich vollkommen deiner Meinung  Nur leider muss man beim Durchschnittsdeutschen anscheinend immer vom worst case ausgehen, weil es entweder zu viel Idioten gibt oder diese einfach nur zahlreich und ungehemmt in Aktion treten 




napalmdeath schrieb:


> es beschweren sich hauptsaechlich die leute,die "sehr" aktiv im bikemarkt sind,gerade die solles es doch nicht jucken (verhaeltnis:aufwand/nutzen).


Also ich bin eher ein Gelegenheitsverkäufer. Dass ich jetzt gerade 3 Anzeigen im BM habe, liegt nur daran, dass ich gerade ein neues Projekt aufbaue und ein altes dafür geschlachtet habe.




napalmdeath schrieb:


> Das typisch Menschliche: sich aus Angst vor einer unbekannten Zukunft an die bekannte Vergangenheit klammern.
> 
> geht doch mal positiv an die sache ran..es wird sich um das eine oder andere problem gekuemmert,nicht einfach nur die haende in den schoss gelegt und zugeschaut.ob nun die massnahmen gerechtfertigt sind oder nutzen ist doch erstmal egal.hauptsache es aendert sich was.jede veraenderung bingt eine sache etwas weiter..das nennt man evolution...


Wenn das deine Ansichten sind, gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass du es zum Zwecke der Bekämpfung der Arbeitsolosigkeit und Ankurbelung der Wirtschaft gut finden würdest, eine bestimmte Menschengruppe gezielt zu ermorden und nebenbei einen kleinen Krieg anzuzetteln? Kann ich verstehen, man sollte sich ja nicht an die Vergangenheit klammern und erstmal positiv an das Ganze rangehen. Ist doch toll, dass mal jemand was tut, egal ob es gerechtfertig ist oder was nützt. Unterm Strich ist nämlich jede Veränderung gut, weil sie uns weiter bringt.



Sorry, aber du solltest mal etwas mehr nachdenken, bevor du so einen verallgemeinerten Quark postest... 




rikman schrieb:


> Ich moechte euch mal schnell eine Geschichte erzaehlen, welche von Personalausweis-Kopien handelt.
> [...]


Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung, Persokopie verschicken würde mir auch NIE in den Sinn kommen  Das würde ich auch nicht als ernsthaftes Gegenargument ansehen.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (3. Dezember 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn das deine Ansichten sind, gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass du es zum Zwecke der Bekämpfung der Arbeitsolosigkeit und Ankurbelung der Wirtschaft gut finden würdest, eine bestimmte Menschengruppe gezielt zu ermorden und nebenbei einen kleinen Krieg anzuzetteln? Kann ich verstehen, man sollte sich ja nicht an die Vergangenheit klammern und erstmal positiv an das Ganze rangehen. Ist doch toll, dass mal jemand was tut, egal ob es gerechtfertig ist oder was nützt. Unterm Strich ist nämlich jede Veränderung gut, weil sie uns weiter bringt.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, aber du solltest mal etwas mehr nachdenken, bevor du so einen verallgemeinerten Quark postest...



Sorry, aber Du solltest mal sorgfältig Deine Schrauben nachziehen.

Es hakt wohl? Jemanden vollkommen aus der Luft gegriffen aufs übelste zu beleidigen.

Mal wieder das alte Lied: Keine Argumente - Dann wird man eben persönlich.

Wieder einer für die Ignore-Liste.


----------



## napalmdeath (3. Dezember 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Traurig, dass darauf irgendwie niemand eingeht
> 
> 
> Einmal mehr bin ich vollkommen deiner Meinung  Nur leider muss man beim Durchschnittsdeutschen anscheinend immer vom worst case ausgehen, weil es entweder zu viel Idioten gibt oder diese einfach nur zahlreich und ungehemmt in Aktion treten
> ...



hi,
ich lasse mich nicht gerne als faschist bezeichnen,auch nicht zwischen deinen zeilen! Da reagiere ich gerne mit zu grossem "unmut"!
du kennst mich garnicht! und ich dich nicht,machst aber nicht gerade den eindruck haetteste alle tassen im schrank!!

verdrehst den sinn meiner worte...was soll der scheiss?

fuer die ganz DOOFEN nochmal! und besonders fuer dich!
das ist so gemeint:

das man sich nicht an den vergangenen bikemarkt festklammern soll,sondern auch die neue regel akzeptieren muss! ob es jemanden passt oder nicht.

da kann mann noch so viel muell von sich geben wie mann will!!
die sache laeuft nun mal! 

ich habe immer versucht mich freundlich auszudruecken,ohne jemanden auf den schlips zutreten,und will es eigendlich so beibehalten.aber bei solchen anspielungen bekomme ich das kalte kotzen.
also bitte ich dich,solche unterstellungen zu lassen!
gruessse an alle anderen,
markus


----------



## napalmdeath (3. Dezember 2008)

m.r. schrieb:


> sorry, Aber Du Solltest Mal Sorgfältig Deine Schrauben Nachziehen.
> 
> Es Hakt Wohl? Jemanden Vollkommen Aus Der Luft Gegriffen Aufs übelste Zu Beleidigen.
> 
> ...



Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caracal (3. Dezember 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Du solltest mal sorgfältig Deine Schrauben nachziehen.
> 
> Es hakt wohl? Jemanden vollkommen aus der Luft gegriffen aufs übelste zu beleidigen.
> 
> ...



Das nennt sich Godwin's Law:



> As a Usenet discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Nazis or Hitler approaches one.



Offensichtlich ist da was dran.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Dezember 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Es hakt wohl? Jemanden vollkommen aus der Luft gegriffen aufs übelste zu beleidigen.
> 
> Mal wieder das alte Lied: Keine Argumente - Dann wird man eben persönlich.


Jemanden unbegründet beleidigen... so wie du mich gerade, meinst du? 

Vergleiche meine Anspielung (wenn du die Ironie dahinter nicht verstehst, liegt das nicht an MEINEN Schrauben...!) mit dem, was der Kollege geschrieben hat. Da passt alles zusammen. Ich wollte damit auch nur anschaulich verdeutlichen, dass seine "Argumente" nur heiße Luft waren, *mehr nicht!* Dass man deshalb gleich so pikiert reagieren muss, geht mir nicht in den Kopf. Nur weil es mal wieder "das Tabu-Thema" war 
Und vonwegen keine Argumente... lies dir meine anderen Postings in diesem Thread durch.


Nachtrag:
@ napalmdeath: hab ich dich irgendwo als Faschist bezeichnet? Lies doch erstmal richtig, bevor du so einen Käse verstehst, den ich nichtmal geschrieben habe. Ich wollte dich nicht persönlich angreifen, wo denkst du denn hin? Nicht alles immer gleich so toternst nehmen 
Dass sich hier die Leute immer so schwer tun mit Ironie und (nichtmal allzu bösem) Sarkassmus. Ich habe wohl auch nicht umsonst einen schmunzelnden Smilie dahintergesetzt...  Sollte in Zukunft wohl doch Ironie immer explizit als solche ausweisen.

Und jetzt geilt euch nicht weiter an was auf, das ihr einfach nur falsch verstanden habt, das ist nämlich bissl arg off-topic.


----------



## napalmdeath (3. Dezember 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Jemanden unbegründet beleidigen... so wie du mich gerade, meinst du?
> 
> Vergleiche meine Anspielung (wenn du die Ironie dahinter nicht verstehst, liegt das nicht an MEINEN Schrauben...!) mit dem, was der Kollege geschrieben hat. Da passt alles zusammen. Ich wollte damit auch nur anschaulich verdeutlichen, dass seine "Argumente" nur heiße Luft waren, *mehr nicht!* Dass man deshalb gleich so pikiert reagieren muss, geht mir nicht in den Kopf. Nur weil es mal wieder "das Tabu-Thema" war
> Und vonwegen keine Argumente... lies dir meine anderen Postings in diesem Thread durch.
> ...



hi,
nehme das zur kenntnis.
habe das vielleicht zuuuu persoenlich genommen,ich mag diese vergleiche nun mal nicht. das liegt nicht daran das es ein tabuthema ist oder war,sondern eher,das ich politisch links orientiert bin.
da nehme ich sowas sehr gereitzt auf!

lassen wir es so stehn wie es ist und widmen uns lieber dem eigendlichem thema!

ICH BIN DAFUER!

gruesse an alle,
markus


----------



## carmin (3. Dezember 2008)

Masira schrieb:


> ich wette aber, dass der prozentsatz niemals die 1% marke erreichen wird...
> und selbst dann fände ich die maßnahmen ungerechtfertigt!


Dann findest es vielleicht auch ungerechtfertigt, einen Helm aufzuziehen oder im Auto einen Gurt anzulegen, auch wenn Du das (noch nichtmal) in 1% der Fälle brauchst?  Bei solchen Kosten-Nutzen-Abwägungen sollte man schon auch die Schadenshöhe einbeziehen.

Mir gefällt übrigens der oben schon mal aufgekommene Vergleich zum Fahrradschloss.  Ein Schloss ist knackbar, und auch das System der Adressverifikation ist nicht 100 % sicher (das stand übrigens auch schon im Eröffnungsbeitrag).  Dennoch ist beides von Nutzen, wenn es 95 Prozent der "Gelegenheitsbetrüger" abhält, "im Vorbeigehen" krumme Dinge zu machen.  Wenn an eine Adresse schonmal erfolgreich ein Brief zugestellt wurde, ist sie (selbst nach einem Umzug) ein sicherlich besserer Anhaltspunkt für die Ermittlungsbehörden als eine IP-Adresse.  Wobei Silent sicherlich auch Recht hat -- wenn jemand Postzusteller ist, kann er ja eine beliebige Adresse in seinem Bezirk anmelden und den Brief dann einfach rausfischen.  So viel teurer wäre PostIdent zwar nicht -- allerdings stellt sich die Frage, ob die ganzen Kritiker hier dann nicht völlig durchdrehen ;-)


----------



## bachmayeah (3. Dezember 2008)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:


> ehm..ja... wie entstand denn diese Schätzung?
> 
> würde dich gern an stelle der admins sehen... wenn die polizei mehrmals bei dir anklingelt und wegen betrugsfällen auf deiner internet plattform rumbohrt.
> 
> ...



wo bleiben denn die mehrfach geforderteb echten statisktiken? 
ich bin auch schon einmal dank des bikemarkts vereimert worden. hab alles einwandfrei hingeschickt einmal etwas "dumm" etwas nachgefragt, woraufhin der käufer sich auf den schlipps getreten gefühlt hat und dank meiner kontodaten, die ich ihm gegeben habe diese zum Mißbrauch genutzt hat um damit bei 1&1 einen Vertrag abzuschließen.
Gemerkt -> selber nachgeforscht --> indizien -> polizei.
weder hier noch sonstwo rumgepienst.

wie gesagt: wenn registrierung/verifizierung dann konsequent für alle in allen bereichen/subforen



napalmdeath schrieb:


> hi,
> es geht doch nicht um die 10 leute die so einen murks machen,sondern um den schaden einzelner,deren kohlen weg sind.
> das system schuetzt einzelne vor einem hohen verlust,und ermoeglicht eine chance,an die verbindliche adresse zu kommen (war vorher nicht der fall!).
> was sollen den die "betrogenen" machen? googln nach der adresse? viel glueck! ich habe mich nicht mal selber im netz gefunden,wie soll es dann anderen gehen?
> ...



das system schützt einzelne (blauäugige) auf kosten anderer


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Dezember 2008)

Habe leider einen Hang zu extremen Vergleichen  ist blöd gelaufen, wenn das an so jemand wie dich gerät.



napalmdeath schrieb:


> lassen wir es so stehn wie es ist und widmen uns lieber dem eigendlichem thema!


 


Weiterer Alternativ-Vorschlag: wenn es den neuen Marktplatz gibt, könnte man den alten unter Beibehaltung des Zugriffs auf die IBC-User-DB ausgliedern und in alter Manier (ohne Haken) weiterführen 

Anmerkung in Positiv-Richtung: wenn sich das mit der Verifizierung einspielen sollte, die Vielfalt des Marktplatzes erhalten bleibt, alle Betrüger dem IBC den Rücken gekehrt haben und alle sofortigen Befürworter schäbige Witze über die Kritiker reißen, werde ich mich auch anmelden!  Auch wenn ich das System dann immernoch mistig finden werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xeroxine (3. Dezember 2008)

Also es ist ja wirklich gut das die Admins hier uns helfen wollen 
Aber das neue System wär nicht wirklich ne efektive Maßnahme.
Ok der 14Jährige Betrüger würde es vieleicht nicht raffen wie man trotzdem noch Leute verarschen könnte , aber so ein System ist genauso wie das jetzige - man kann "leicht" Leute betrügen.

Meine (nicht viel zählende) Meinung is halt das man es entweder knackbar lässt oder es unknackbar macht (was nartürlich mit vielen anderen Nachteilen verbunden ist , z.B. nur noch kaufen per Abholung), sone halben Sachen mögen Betrüger vieleicht 5min mehr Zeit abverlangen und 5.Toll aber Leute betrügen kann man "fast" so leicht wie davor.
Das kann man mit nem Schloss insofern vergleichen das egal was für ein Schloss man sich kauft es nur mehr Zeit braucht es zu knacken , nen entgültigen 100% sicheren Schutz kann ein Schloss nunmal nicht bieten.


----------



## carmin (3. Dezember 2008)

xeroxine schrieb:


> Das kann man mit nem Schloss insofern vergleichen das egal was für ein Schloss man sich kauft es nur mehr Zeit braucht es zu knacken , nen entgültigen 100% sicheren Schutz kann ein Schloss nunmal nicht bieten.


genau, und dennoch ist ein Schloss sinnvoll.



bachmayeah schrieb:


> das system schützt einzelne (blauäugige) auf kosten anderer


Welche Kosten findest denn nun so unzumutbar?  Die 5 Euro haben wir ja glaube ich abgehakt (vernachlässigbar gegenüber den ebay-Kosten), den Zeitaufwand auch (vernachlässigbar ggü dem Erstellen einer Anzeige), und die Datensicherheit auch (wie vielen Online-Shops hast Du bereits Deine Adresse/Kreditkartennummer/Bankverbindung gegeben, ohne vorher nach der Verwendung und dem Schutz Deiner Daten zu fragen).


----------



## The Great (3. Dezember 2008)

5 hin oder her. Die Argumentation, dass damit nur die Kosten fürs Briefe verschicken gedeckt werden sollen, kann man gelten lassen. Ob es wirklich so teuer sein muss, sei mal dahingestellt.

Was aber absolut nicht zusammenpasst, sind Aussagen wie 'es geht gar nicht um die 5' (rikman) und die Tatsache, dass man alle 2 Jahre erneut 5 zahlen muss! Wie wird das begründet? Wird das System dadurch sicherer? Wenn ja, wie? Oder andersrum: Warum reicht es nicht, einmalig 5 zu zahlen?
So schön das neue System auch sein mag. Es hat einen faden Beigeschmack, wenn man den Bikemarkt und erhöhte PN Anzahl 'abonnieren' muss.
Ich würde mir deshalb wünschen, dass ihr, Thomas und rikman, auch auf die wirklich unangenehmen Fragen/Kritiken in diesem Thread eingeht und die Entscheidung zu dem neuen System in ALLEN Punkten begründet.


----------



## decolocsta (3. Dezember 2008)

hier sind wirklich einige Fragen auf der Strecke geblieben, Thomas und Rikman gehen iwi nur auf die 5 Euro ein, andere unangenehmere Fragen bleiben ignoriert.....schade..


----------



## xeroxine (3. Dezember 2008)

Naja die 5 werden wohl Materialkosten , Zeitaufwand und halt Porto sein.
Evtl. ist da auch der Speicherplatz der Daten reingerechnet.
Wenn dann müsste das aber so geregelt sein das man bei einem Umzug seine Daten erneuern muss!(deswegn 2Jahre oda?)


----------



## Chaka-Checka (3. Dezember 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> wo bleiben denn die echten statisktiken?



na im gegensatz zum kollegen will ich nicht irgendwelche aus dem nichts gegriffene vermutungen herbei zaubern 
woher soll ich das denn bitte wissen...


----------



## Chaka-Checka (3. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> hier sind wirklich einige Fragen auf der Strecke geblieben, Thomas und Rikman gehen iwi nur auf die 5 Euro ein, andere unangenehmere Fragen bleiben ignoriert.....schade..



man mag es glauben oder nicht, aber die beiden haben gerüchten zu folge auch ein leben ausserhalb des forums


----------



## Masira (3. Dezember 2008)

@xeroxine: sry, aber deine "frage"/vermutung wurde mittlerweile shon mehr als einmal hier geklärt. (ist genau wie du sagst.)

ich kann diese zahl mit dem euro zeichen nichtmehr sehen. lasst die doch einfach raus, wir haben nun schon mhrfach festgestellt, dass das nicht der springende punkt ist.

fragen die noch offen sind (und mir grade einfallen): 

- wer hält nun wirklich den kopf hin wenn etwas passiert?
- (frage die schon länger her ist!) wie macht ein betrogener sich bemerkbar? ich kann ja schlecht thomas ne pm schrieben "hi, blablub hat mich betrogen, gib mir seine adresse." is ja iwie weng strange oder?!
- warum das "abo" alle 2 jahre erneuert werden muss verschließt sich mir auch ncoh. waurm nicht nach 1em jahr, oder nach 3 oder 5? was is die begründung?



Chaka-Checka schrieb:


> na im gegensatz zum kollegen will ich nicht irgendwelche aus dem nichts gegriffene vermutungen herbei zaubern
> woher soll ich das denn bitte wissen...


immerhin versuche ich das mal bisschen bildlich darzustellen und nicht die tatsache zu ignorieren, dass es ein verschwindend geringer prozentsatz ist, wegen dem wir diese diskussion hier führen.
mich würden konkrete zahlen ja immernoch interessieren, sogar brenned... wobei ich mich dann warscheinlich nur noch mehr aufregen würde...


----------



## napalmdeath (3. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> hier sind wirklich einige Fragen auf der Strecke geblieben, Thomas und Rikman gehen iwi nur auf die 5 Euro ein, andere unangenehmere Fragen bleiben ignoriert.....schade..



hi,
hast du denn einen verbesserungsvorschlag? vielleicht kann man das einbinden...
zu stoppen ist der jetztige vorgang nicht mehr,duerfte klar sein.es sind schon betraege gezahlt worden,daten ausgetauscht.
gruesse,
markus


----------



## decolocsta (3. Dezember 2008)

-wie soll mir das ident verfahren mehr sicherheit bieten?
-was wird getan um sicherzugehen das die Person wirklich existiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (3. Dezember 2008)

Mein Vorschlag.....

Freiwilligenbasis!!!!!!!!!


Dann bleibt das Angebot größer, mehr Chancen auf Schnäppchen!!!!


----------



## Masira (3. Dezember 2008)

ich halte die freiwilligen basis auch für eine sehr vernünftige lösung! 
die "haken-user" (xD) haben den vorteil ja soviel sicherer und vertrauneswürdiger zu sein und die anderen "normalen" user könne ihre sachen trotzdem noch anbieten ohne sich iwo identifizieren zu müssen...


----------



## Chaka-Checka (3. Dezember 2008)

Masira schrieb:


> - wer hält nun wirklich den kopf hin wenn etwas passiert?



wer hält den kopf hin wenn du bei ebay betrogen wirst?
wer hält den kopf hin wenn dich nen handwerker abzockt?
wer hält den kopf hin wenn du in irgend nem internet shop abgezogen wirst?

das hat doch nix mit dem system hier zu tun... in allen fällen musst du anzeige erstatten. 
durch das verfahren hier wird alllerdings die möglichkeit dies aufzuklären um ein vielfaches erleichtert, was einen großteil der leute davon abhält sowas überhaupt zu versuchen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Dezember 2008)

Masira schrieb:


> ich halte die freiwilligen basis auch für eine sehr vernünftige lösung!


mMn die einzige vernünftige. Und sie wäre auch jetzt noch realisierbar


----------



## kinschman (3. Dezember 2008)

um nochmal ein zusätzliches thema loszutreten 

wenn man schon diesen ganzen ident-quatsch durchziehen will, dann muss man sich im gleichen zuge auch gedanken über ein mindestalter (imho 18jahre) für diese art geschäfte machen !!!

außerdem müssten bei minderjährigen die eltern doch wohl ihre einverständniserklärung dazu abgeben das ihre adresse beim forumsadmin gespeichert ist ???!!!!




aber wie auch immer...sollte der bikemarkt nicht mehr für nicht-infizierte (huch...wasn da passiert) verkäufer und käufer offen sein, dann werde ich meine sachen(wenn ich mal was anbieten sollte) eben anderweitig anbieten - einige möglichkeiten sind ja schon weiter oben genannt worden.




ps: ....da ja wieder vorweihnachtszeit geht ja auch die allgemeine betteltour los....aber ich spende lieber 5,- irgendeinem gemeinnützigem verein - als diese in diesem forum einer geheuchelten sicherheit zu opfern !!


----------



## carmin (3. Dezember 2008)

Masira schrieb:


> - (frage die schon länger her ist!) wie macht ein betrogener sich bemerkbar? ich kann ja schlecht thomas ne pm schrieben "hi, blablub hat mich betrogen, gib mir seine adresse." is ja iwie weng strange oder?!


Als Käufer erhältst Du die Adresse des Verkäufers bereits in der "Kaufabwicklung".  Wie Du ja auch dem Verkäufer Deine Adresse zwecks Lieferung geben musst.  So gesehen sogar eine Symmetrisierung der Situation.


----------



## kinschman (3. Dezember 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> mMn die einzige vernünftige. Und sie wäre auch jetzt noch realisierbar





...und das sogar OHNE das irgendjemand sein gesicht verliert !!!


----------



## decolocsta (3. Dezember 2008)

Aber kuck doch ma.....


...es ist doch eig. nicht das problem die Adresse vom Betrüger zu kennen,
die ist doch meist bekannt, oder zumindest bei einem großteil der Fälle.


Ich bin der Fritz Fritzl wohne in der Fritzstraße 7 in 77777 Fritzelsdorft,

du überweist mir 1000 Euro für ein GT Ruckus CC,

wartest 2 Wochen,

nix kommt....


du rufst an....

ich geh nicht ran


auf Mails antworte ich auch nicht.....






<-----so kenne ich die meisten Betrugsfälle aus dem Forum.



Was fällt uns auf???

Jaaa, richtig, ich hab die Adresse, ich hab die Nummer, wurde trotzdem abgezogen, die Bullen bekommen die Daten auch von mir, brauchen dh. den Thomas nicht zu langweilen.



Also? welchen Schutz soll mir die Ident Sache bieten?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. Dezember 2008)

Masira schrieb:


> - wer hält nun wirklich den kopf hin wenn etwas passiert?



Bei Privatkäufen trägt immer der Käufer das Versandrisiko (ist imho sogar gesetzlich so geregelt). Ob da nun bei der Post was verloren gegangen ist oder ob es sich um einen Betrug handelt, lässt sich relativ schnell herausfinden und je nachdem werden dann weitere Schritte eingeleitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (3. Dezember 2008)

Selbst wenn Thomas und Rickman sich die Fünfer eines jeden in die Tasche stecken können möchte ich nicht mit ihnen tauschen,
bei dem geistigen Dünnpfiff den hier einige von sich geben!

Edit: Ich fände es sinnvoller wenn die grünen Haken in/an den Anzeigen stehen, in banalen Threads nützen die eher wenig und nerven (mich persönlich) eher!


----------



## bentiger_1991 (3. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag.....
> 
> Freiwilligenbasis!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dann bleibt das Angebot größer, mehr Chancen auf Schnäppchen!!!!



sehr sinnvoller vorschlag!  

ich nutze das forum auch oft, um preise zu vergleichen...das "häkchen" wird allerdings dafür sorgen, dass weniger angeboten wird - dadurch ist die konkurrenz hier intern im forum nicht mehr da und die preise steigen.

wäre auch mal nett, wenn sich die admins zu den vorschlägen äussern und gründe dafür nennen würden, warum die vorschläge gut/schlecht sind.


----------



## napalmdeath (3. Dezember 2008)

Masira schrieb:


> @xeroxine: sry, aber deine "frage"/vermutung wurde mittlerweile shon mehr als einmal hier geklärt. (ist genau wie du sagst.)
> 
> ich kann diese zahl mit dem euro zeichen nichtmehr sehen. lasst die doch einfach raus, wir haben nun schon mhrfach festgestellt, dass das nicht der springende punkt ist.
> 
> ...



hi,
ich kann nur fuer mich sprechen..
in der zeit die ich hier gemeldet bin hat man mich einmal richtig verar***t,betrag 350.-,habe die versprochene federgabel nie erhalten.

dann das ich keine ware erhalten habe waren es vielleicht noch 2-4 mal,aber bei betraegen,wo manns zaehneknirschend abschreibt.
(vor dem bewertungssystem,danch erstaunlicherweise nicht mehr!)

das ist nicht soo haeufig,ich bin auch sehr aktiv im forum,daher vielleicht nicht so ausagekaeftig!

bei weitem schlimmer sind ist die zahl 1 und das pro woche!
wo die beschreibung nicht zum tatsaechlichen zustand oder eigenschaft passt! 

es melden sich dann die verkaeufer neu an,nur mit anderer email adresse,ohne weiteren aufwand oder kosten.

und das wird einem sogar so in den mails geschrieben! habe sie nicht aufbewahrt ist aber tatsaechlich so!!

die leute,die so unverfrohren handeln,wissen,das sie nicht nur ueber eine email adresse zu belangen sind,und das es sich um betraege handelt wo sich kein aufwand lohnt (10-30euro).
aber,wenn diese deppen nach jedem "betrug" sich mit neuer adresse und 5euro gebuehren anmelden muessten,wuerde es sie sein lassen.
irgendwann gehen einem die adressen aus...

und solchen deppen verdankt der bikemarkt den schlechten ruf! nicht weil 1,2 3mal richtig abgezockt wird,sondern das staendige und haeuftige besch**en vielen leuten auf die nerven geht.

gruesse,
markus


----------



## PlanB (4. Dezember 2008)

Der Regulierungswahn macht auch vor Internetforen nicht halt - mit dem verängstigten Bürger kann mans ja machen...

Schade. Ich habe den Bikemarkt gerne genutzt (als Käufer wie Verkäufer), weil er eben so UNKOMPLIZIERT war. Und hab nie Probleme gehabt. Von Biker zu Biker - Ehrensache. Stimmen die Anzahl Postings? Persönlicher Emailkontakt? Bewertungen? Daran kann man sich doch meist sehr schnell ein gutes Bild über den potentiellen Handelspartner machen.

Die Zwangsgebühr von fünf Euro und dann auch noch befristet finde ich frech. Denn ich als Verkäufer bezahle quasi für die Blauäugigkeit vieler Käufer und habe selbst erstmal nichts davon. Dann macht es doch schon mehr Sinn, mir in einem freien Bikemarkt mit einer FREIWILLIGEN Verifizierung einen kleinen Wettbewerbsvorteil zu verschaffen, dann habe ich wenigstens das Gefühl, dass ich für die fünf Euro tatsächlich was bekomme.

Bei einer Zwangsverifizierung sehe ich schwarz für den Bikemarkt.

Angebot schrumpft
Preise steigen
Käufer bleiben aus
R.I.P. Bikemarkt

Just my 2c...


----------



## decolocsta (4. Dezember 2008)

PlanB schrieb:


> Der Regulierungswahn macht auch vor Internetforen nicht halt - mit dem verängstigten Bürger kann mans ja machen...
> 
> Schade. Ich habe den Bikemarkt gerne genutzt (als Käufer wie Verkäufer), weil er eben so UNKOMPLIZIERT war. Und hab nie Probleme gehabt. Von Biker zu Biker - Ehrensache. Stimmen die Anzahl Postings? Persönlicher Emailkontakt? Bewertungen? Daran kann man sich doch meist sehr schnell ein gutes Bild über den potentiellen Handelspartner machen.
> 
> ...


----------



## thaper (4. Dezember 2008)

bezüglich der Sache mit der federgabel, mein kumpl wurde mit exakt dem gleichen avgezogen... und jetz? das is nu 1 Jahr her und die Adresse von ihm ist bekannt, auch bei der Polizei und dem Anwalt. trotzdem passiert nichts. also was soll das Adressen Hinterlegen bringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (4. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> genau, und dennoch ist ein Schloss sinnvoll.
> 
> Welche Kosten findest denn nun so unzumutbar?  Die 5 Euro haben wir ja glaube ich abgehakt (vernachlässigbar gegenüber den ebay-Kosten), den Zeitaufwand auch (vernachlässigbar ggü dem Erstellen einer Anzeige), und die Datensicherheit auch (wie vielen Online-Shops hast Du bereits Deine Adresse/Kreditkartennummer/Bankverbindung gegeben, ohne vorher nach der Verwendung und dem Schutz Deiner Daten zu fragen).


nicht die kosten sind unzumutbar , sondern die sache selbst 
aber aufgrund der zumutbarkeit der blauäugigen für das forum müssten _wir_ uns nun verifizizieren...
wie schon gesagt: wenn dann ausnahmslos alle & überall oder freiwillig.
frag mich eh wieso in herstellerfreds sachen nicht verkauft. werden dürfen aber dafür in anderen subforen.
hier und da ausnahmen hier und da wieder nicht.. son wirklich roten faden seh ich nicht...
nicht wirklich durchdacht  --> schnellschuss? dabei ist schon mancher auf der strecke geblieben... friendly fire?
ein grund mehr und mehr passiver nutzer zu werden. mal schauen, wie alt ich hier noch werde...




Chaka-Checka schrieb:


> na im gegensatz zum kollegen will ich nicht irgendwelche aus dem nichts gegriffene vermutungen herbei zaubern
> woher soll ich das denn bitte wissen...


die frage war eher an die obrigkeit des forums gerichtet


----------



## lemonfish (4. Dezember 2008)

schwarz oder weiss

ja oder nein

muss ja letztlich jeder selber wissen, 

Ich (!) denke wem das anbieten seiner übrig gebliebenen Bauteile (etc.) keine 21 cent im Monat wert ist, soll doch einfach versuchen sich anderswo zu verdingen.

ich finde es lohnt auch nicht sonderlich über den erstaunlich niedrigen Betrag von nur 5 einen Kopf zu machen. Ich würde auch mehr zahlen.

Es ist ja auch garkeine Frage des Geldes oder der Summe die hier diskutiert wird, hab ich ja verstanden, sondern es ist die Gegenleistung für das gezahlte Geld hier fraglich.

dennoch

für mich ist Thomas der Chef. Und wenn mir Thomas sagt, das es 21cent im Monat kostet Verkaufs-Angebote in sein Forum zu stellen, dann ist das für mich einfach so. 
Was Thomas mit meinen 5 macht ist mir dabei egal, er ist der Chef! In diesem Fall hier ist der Thomas sogar so transparent und versucht uns sogar zu erklären, warum er Geld von uns möchte. Ich finde das Thomas sich nicht rechtfertigen müsste. Es ist sein Forum! Er sagt wo es lang geht.

Ich bin froh das es Thomas gibt, das er dieses Forum ins Leben gerufen hat und es versucht seiner Ansicht nach immer weiter voran zu führen.

Ich denke kein Thomas der Welt ist auf den von uns geliebten Teile-Flohmarkt angewiesen.

Desweiteren muss hier niemand Geld zahlen. 
Die Zahlung ist und bleibt freiwillig !

Auch distanziere ich mich von Mutmassungen was ab dem 16.12.08 alles sein könnte bezüglich der Angebotsvielfalt. Das weiss hier keiner von uns. Und gegen eine Marktbereinigung hätte ich auch nicht einzuwenden. Das kann nur der Qualität dienlich sein. 

Desweiteren ist uns allen sicher klar, das wir wie bisher auch weiterhin Telefonnummern tauschen, Adressen, und wer mag kann auch in Zukunft seinen Perso quer durch die Republik schicken.

Für mich sind die 5 auch eine Schutzgebühr, das nicht jeder der mal auf mtb-news vorbei gegoogelt kommt, sich spontan für eine Anzeige im Flohmarkt entscheidet.

so long,

lemonfish


----------



## napalmdeath (4. Dezember 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> bezüglich der Sache mit der federgabel, mein kumpl wurde mit exakt dem gleichen avgezogen... und jetz? das is nu 1 Jahr her und die Adresse von ihm ist bekannt, auch bei der Polizei und dem Anwalt. trotzdem passiert nichts. also was soll das Adressen Hinterlegen bringen?



hi,
der pascal kr**** hat fuer diese aktionen und ein paar andere sachen 3 1/2 jahre gefaengnis bekommen..
das war die auskunft der staatsanwaltschaft.
gruesse,
markus


----------



## mubi (4. Dezember 2008)

warum braucht man eigentlich 750pn's?


----------



## zet1 (4. Dezember 2008)

*Ich gehe nun davon aus, dass nachdem ich nun die 5 EUR bezahlt habe, ich bei einem Problem oder Betrug mich bei den Admins melden darf und diese sich der Sache dann annehmen. Sprich den Taeter anschreiben und wenn nichts retour kommt von diesem, sprich die Indizien bewiesen sind fuer einen Betrug, sich die Admins dann an die Polizei wenden um den Fall anzuzeigen!

Ist das so, oder nicht, oder wann wird eingeschritten und wie?*

Denn die Frag bleibt offen, was ist wenn sich nichts aendert? Trotzdem betrogen wird, sprich das Forum hier und die Admins weiter belaestigt werden,  da es ein unsicheres Forum darstellt?
Wozu waren dann die 5 EUR?

Ich war bis jetzt sehr positiv eingestellt dafuer in meinen vergangenen Posts, *aber ich haette nun gerne eine Antwort was in einem konkreten Betrugsfall- oder Verdacht fuer Schritte eingeleitet werden/koennen?!!?*


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (4. Dezember 2008)

PlanB schrieb:


> ...Denn ich als VerkÃ¤ufer bezahle quasi fÃ¼r die BlauÃ¤ugigkeit vieler KÃ¤ufer und habe selbst erstmal nichts davon. Es ist doch in deinem Interesse einen KÃ¤ufer fÃ¼r deine nicht mehr benÃ¶tigten Teile zu finden
> 
> Angebot schrumpft Cool, dann stechen meine, wie auch deine Anzeigen besser heraus, ist doch toll. Das merken natÃ¼rlich auch andere, verifizieren sich und evtl. ist bald wieder alles beim alten
> 
> ...





lemonfish schrieb:


> ...fÃ¼r mich ist Thomas der Chef. Und wenn mir Thomas sagt, das es 21cent im Monat kostet Verkaufs-Angebote in sein Forum zu stellen, dann ist das fÃ¼r mich einfach so.
> Was Thomas mit meinen 5â¬ macht ist mir dabei egal, er ist der Chef! In diesem Fall hier ist der Thomas sogar so transparent und versucht uns sogar zu erklÃ¤ren, warum er Geld von uns mÃ¶chte. Ich finde das Thomas sich nicht rechtfertigen mÃ¼sste. Es ist sein Forum! Er sagt wo es lang geht.
> 
> Ich bin froh das es Thomas gibt, das er dieses Forum ins Leben gerufen hat und es versucht seiner Ansicht nach immer weiter voran zu fÃ¼hren.
> ...



Auch ich sehe es so, es ist nunmal so, also ziehe ich mit.

Was natÃ¼rlich nicht bedeutet, dass ich bei jedem Mist mitziehe und ein Ja-Sager wÃ¤re und verblendet oder sonstwas, bevor mir das jemand in den Mund legt...

*@zet1:* Vielleicht musst du noch lauter schreien und noch grÃ¶Ãer schreiben und deine Buchstaben auf XXXtra-Bold stellen und dazu noch unterstrichen, damit du erhÃ¶rt wirst...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (4. Dezember 2008)

zet1 schrieb:


> *Ich gehe nun davon aus, dass nachdem ich nun die 5 EUR bezahlt habe, ich bei einem Problem oder Betrug mich bei den Admins melden darf und diese sich der Sache dann annehmen. Sprich den Taeter anschreiben und wenn nichts retour kommt von diesem, sprich die Indizien bewiesen sind fuer einen Betrug, sich die Admins dann an die Polizei wenden um den Fall anzuzeigen!
> 
> Ist das so, oder nicht, oder wann wird eingeschritten und wie?*
> 
> ...



Wurde im ersten Post beschrieben, was mit den Daten des Betrügers geschieht:



Thomas schrieb:


> ...
> 
> unter Umständen Weitergabe an einen Käufer im Bikemarkt
> Weitergabe im gesetzlich erforderlichen Umfang (Strafverfolgung)
> ...



...


----------



## Thomas (4. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Insbesondere muss doch hinterfragt werden, wie der Käufer den Betrug gegenüber dem IBC anzeigt, damit er die Verkäuferdaten bekommt? Einfach per E-Mail "Eh, Mann Thomas, der @... hat mich beschissen!"? Oder muss gar eine polizeilich aufgenommene Anzeige nachgewiesen werden?



Steht hier:
https://ident.mtb-news.de/datenschutz

Zum Thema Sicherheit:

Klar wäre Postident sicherer - mir selbst als Nutzer wäre das aber zu kompliziert um irgendwo Biketeile zu verkaufen (und der Aufschrei wäre sicher noch grösser) - für eine Bankkontoeröffnung mache ich so etwas , aber für eine Identifizierung auf einer Website irgendwo auf die  Post laufen oder einen Antrefftermin ausmachen o.ä.  nein.





Es gibt derzeit jede Woche zwischen 0 und 2 Anfragen der Polizei - das Mittel gefühlt bei einer Anfrage (ich führe keine Liste dazu) - oft haben die übers Ohr gehauenen User nichts ausser dem Usernamen und im schlimmsten Fall noch irgendwohin im Ausland Geld wie auch immer transferiert - durch die Brief-Geschichte machen wir es dieser Art von professionellen Betrügern schwerer.

Auch rufen regelmässig User mit solchen Problemen direkt bei mir an oder mailen mir und sind meist höcht erstaunt - "wie, ihr habt keine Adressse?!"

Wie im Eingangspost geschrieben:
ich musste daher _für mich persönlich_ entscheiden, wie es weitergehn soll - so wie bisher geht es leider aus meiner Sicht nicht. 

1. Möglichkeit: der BM wird geschlossen und jegliche Kaufaktivitäten in Themen, Signaturen etc im Forum unterbunden - genauso wurde das bei Apfeltalk aus identischen Gründen gemacht (http://www.apfeltalk.de/forum/eigener-sache-apfeltalk-t168924.html)

2. Wir versuchen es etwas sicherer zu machen und führen einen entsprechenden Ablauf verpflichtend für alle ein. Den Ablauf versuchen wir einfach zu halten, um die Hürde für die Nutzer niedrig zu halten.

Es war mir klar, dass die Resonanz darauf eher gemischt sein würde und ich bin wirklich nicht wild auf diese Art der Diskussionen, leider sehe ich keine Alternative dazu.


----------



## juchhu (4. Dezember 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Steht hier:
> https://ident.mtb-news.de/datenschutz
> 
> ...



Danke.

Aber ...



> ...
> *Wozu nutzen wir deine Daten?*
> 
> Die Informationen aus der Benutzeridentifizierung (Name, Adresse) werden wir dem Käufer eines Artikels im Bikemarkt mitteilen, *falls es bei der Abwicklung eines Handels (Dokumentation durch E-Mails oder "Privaten Nachrichten") zu Problemen kommt.*
> ...


Herrlich unspezifiziert.


Ich bin sicher, Du wirst die Einführung des IBCident noch verfluchen.
Denn Du suggerierst mit IBCident eine 'Sicherheit', die faktisch auf dem Niveau vor der Einführung IBCident war.

Darüber hinaus wirst Du jetzt bei jeder noch so kleinen (vermeintlichen) Störung der Handelstransaktion als 'Mediator' angerufen werden.

Die Folgekosten werden die für die Ersteinrichtung kalkulierten Handlingskosten bei weitem übersteigen.

Sinn machen würde es nur, wenn alle IBC-User dieser Zwangsidentifizierung folgen würden bzw. müssten, mal abgesehen davon, dass dann fast automatisch die Zwei-, Dritt-, ... und X-Accounts 'aufgedeckt' werden würden.

Die Aktion mit den 750 PNs statt 100 PNs war entweder schnell taktisch nachgeschoben oder strategisch vorher geplant.

Irgendwie gewinnt man den Eindruck, dass hier das Forum (also über den bereits vorhandenen gutfunktionierenden Status hinaus) kommerzialisiert werden soll.

Das ist absolut OK.
Allerdings sollte es dann besser gemacht werden, statt nur gut gemeint zu sein.


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Dezember 2008)

komsich.. evtl vergleiche ich ja äpfel mit birnen..
aber wenn mir jemand bei mobile.de nen bmw m3 mit unter 100tkm anbietet fürn appel und n ei. ich daraufhin anfrage ob ich mehr bilder oder dergleichen bekomme. als nächstes dann die bilder kommen plus irgendwann ne "(an)zahlungsaufforderung" via western union oder sonstirgendwas...da werde ich spät. skeptisch.
wenn ich dann das geld überweise und es futsch ist.. ich glaube kaum dass mobile.de oder ebay, wer auch immer letzten endes dahintersteckt auch nur annähernd nen finger krumm macht und mir hilft, meine kohle wieder zu bekommen...
ebenso bei käufen in ebay wenn die ware hingegen der anzeige unversichert verschickt wurde und kaputt bei mir ankommt.
hier habe ich die adresse auch mit sicherheit gehabt und dennoch ist mein geld futsch.
naivität bzw dummheit wird bestraft. das war bei adam so und wird auch weiterhin so bleiben...auch in diesem forum nachdem 5 euro sicherheitsgebühr bezahlt wurden.
wenn es für dich, thomas die beste lösung ist dann geh diesen weg.
aber wozu dann den fred starten und sich meinungen anhören (mein eindruck: überwiegend ablehnung). ein thread mit nem erklärendem post dazu reicht - schließen. wers schluckt tuts und wers nicht schluckt der verlässt das forum oder wird passiver, wie er eh schon ist, oder zahlt die 5 euro wenns akut wird 
mit den konsequenzen einiger musste dann eben auch leben..
wobei ich eh den eindruck habe: je mehr angemeldete user desto besser, klar bei 5 euro pro user.
auf den rubbish der hier teilweise wohl aufgrund der größe produziert wird, wird dann rel. wenig geachtet und das forum verliert an seiner einzigartigkeit.
ich glaub ich mach auch n forum auf... nur mit markt und 5 euro. 
achtung, dieser post beinhaltet ironie! dies bitte ich zu verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (4. Dezember 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> aber wozu dann den fred starten und sich meinungen anhören (mein eindruck: überwiegend ablehnung). ein thread mit nem erklärendem post dazu reicht - schließen.



Oh stimmt. Die Diskussion waere dann nicht an andere(r|n) Stelle(n) losgetreten worden ...


----------



## decolocsta (4. Dezember 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Steht hier:
> https://ident.mtb-news.de/datenschutz
> 
> Zum Thema Sicherheit:
> ...




du spielst grade die Fälschungsmethode über Post ident mächtig runter.

Hast du schon mal ein Post Ident Verfahren selber beantragt?


Es ist alles, aber keine Kunst.

Ich werde es dir nochmal erklären.


Mein richtiger Name ist Micheal Meier,
ich will im Bikemarkt jemanden um 1000 Euro prellen.
Ich wohne in der Meierstraße 5.


Ich gehe in die Post, was keine Kunst ist,
mach ich nebenbei beim einkaufen.
Dort beantrage ich auf die schnelle den Nachsendeantrag,
dauert keine 5 Minuten.

Als Namen gebe ich an Fritz Fritzl,
Adresse bleibt die Meierstraße 5 ein Wohnhaus mit vllt. 50 Wohnungen.
Soweit alles erledigt.


Ich gehe nun nachhause, beantrage bei mtb.news. meinen
Freischaltcode, am nächsten Tag dann wann der Brief ca.
ankommen dürfte, klebe ich einfach den Namen Fritz Fritzl
auf meinen Briefkasten.
Freischaltcode kommt ein paar Stunden später,
danach entferne ich den Namen.....


Also, wo ist das schwer oder aufwändig?

Kostet mich halt 15 Euro plus 5 Euro an euch...

aber hey, das rechne ich einfach mit ein,

immerhin hab ich ja dadurch den Tarnmantel der Seriösität


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Dezember 2008)

:


> achtung, dieser post beinhaltet ironie! dies bitte ich zu verstehen.



es ist einfach das aufdrücken dieser verifizierung, weil wenige schlicht und einfach zu dumm sinn..
da fängt jmd an für mich zu denken [und dann noch nicht mal fertig gedacht]. top sache!  da hörts dann auf für mich.


----------



## Marcus (4. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> du spielst grade die Fälschungsmethode über Post ident mächtig runter.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Lies dir bitte den ersten Beitrag durch. Niemand hat behaupt, dass es eine einhundertprozentige Sicherheit gibt. Klar kann jemand auf die von dir illustrierte Art und Weise betruegen. Jetzt ueberleg dir aber mal den Aufwand, den man da treiben muss ... Ich behaupte: Dieser Aufwand ist fuer knapp 100% der potenziellen Betrueger zu hoch ("lohnt sich nicht", "dann betruege ich lieber in irgendeinem anderen Marktplatz").


----------



## Silent (4. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Dort beantrage ich auf die schnelle den Nachsendeantrag,


Mit NSA fällt es auf, da Du eine vorherige Adresse angeben musst, die kontrolliert wird.

Ohne NSA geht´s viel einfacher


----------



## michar (4. Dezember 2008)

wieso kann man sich nicht drauf einigen diese zertifizierung freiwillig zu machen...und jeder user kann dann selbst entscheiden ob er von jemandem kauft ders nicht ist....und dsa wird dann auch so in den agb's festgehalten...Kann sich danach dann keiner mehr beschweren...fuer jeden ist ja die option da...


----------



## thaper (4. Dezember 2008)

das verstehe ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## michar (4. Dezember 2008)

..ich dneke jedem der hier was im bikemarkt kauft sollte sich im klaren sein das was schief laufen kann..sei es mim verkaeufer oder der ware....so ist das halt wenn man schnaepchen machen will..da geht auch mal was schief..wem das nicht passt sollte halt einfach nur neu mit rechnung vom haendler kaufen....
Mir gehts echt aufn sack das sich leute dann beklagen wenn sie teilweise aus dummheit selbstverschuldet uebern tisch gezogen werden....
Und ich hab die zertifizierung trotz allem beantragt..finde es eine gute option potentiellen kaeufern merh sicherheit zu geben....aber das als zwinged zu machen ist mist...


----------



## Masira (4. Dezember 2008)

michar schrieb:


> wieso kann man sich nicht drauf einigen diese zertifizierung freiwillig zu machen...und jeder user kann dann selbst entscheiden ob er von jemandem kauft ders nicht ist....und dsa wird dann auch so in den agb's festgehalten...Kann sich danach dann keiner mehr beschweren...fuer jeden ist ja die option da...



word. ich kanns auchnicht nachvollziehen, wär die lösung mit der sich die meisten leute abfinden könnten.aber warscheinlich zu einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (4. Dezember 2008)

ihr versteht das nicht... wenn ich im bikepark gegen nen baum fahre richte ich mich natürlich auch sofort gegen den bikepark...
und wieder weise ich auf evtl vorhandene "tragic irony" hin.
ist doch egal.  "Der Herr hat's gegeben, der Herr hat's genommen, gepriesen sei der Name des Herrn" (Hiob 1,21).


----------



## thaper (4. Dezember 2008)

ja aber es verstehen wohl die betreffenden personen nicht so ganz was du willst.


----------



## DH-Luza (4. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> [...
> <-----so kenne ich die meisten Betrugsfälle aus dem Forum.
> Was fällt uns auf???



Dass Du scheinbar oft betrogen wirst ... - den umgekehrten Fall will ich Dir jetzt mal nicht unterstellen, bei all Deinen gefakten Nachsendeanträgen...!  

Ich bin in all den Jahren auch ohne "5Euronen-Ident." recht gut mit dem Bikemarkt gefahren und wurde bisher auch noch nicht "über den Tisch gezogen"... - weder als Käufer noch als Verkäufer! Ok, bin auch kein Powerseller, aber die paar "Geschäfte" haben bisher bestens geklappt!
Die meisten der Mtb-news-community, insbesondere die langjährigen Mitglieder, sind doch alles ehrliche "Loide"  
Werde mich aber wohl trotzdem registrieren lassen! 
Vielleicht hält die Geschichte ja doch den einen oder anderen vor' m "Beschei$$en" ab...!  

Gruesse
Luzi


----------



## Filosofem (4. Dezember 2008)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:


> wer hält den kopf hin wenn du bei ebay betrogen wirst?
> wer hält den kopf hin wenn dich nen handwerker abzockt?
> wer hält den kopf hin wenn du in irgend nem internet shop abgezogen wirst?
> 
> das hat doch nix mit dem system hier zu tun... in allen fällen musst du anzeige erstatten.



Richtig. Und genau deshalb ist dieses "System" großer Mist.


----------



## Chaka-Checka (4. Dezember 2008)

Filosofem schrieb:


> Richtig. Und genau deshalb ist dieses "System" großer Mist.



na wenn, kannst schon das ganze zitieren... scherzkeks


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (4. Dezember 2008)

Aber dann wärs ja nicht so ganz aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen 

It feels so good to be verified!

Wirklich konstruktives kommt wohl auch bei der elften Seite dieses Threads nicht rum. Es wird viel geweint und geschrien, vieles wird wiederholt und hinterfragt, obwohl alles so halbwegs klar sein sollte... Richtige Verbesserungsvorschläge bleiben leider aus...

Eine Sache hatte ich bereits erwähnt, jedoch wurde es wohl von den wichtigen Leuten hier überlesen:



pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> *@THOMAS:* Wäre nicht verkehrt auch die Gelegenheitsverkäufer zu locken! Alle 2 Jahre 5 zu bezahlen klingt für diese Leute nicht sonderlich lukrativ, es wäre sinnvoll hier nach den 2 Jahren eine wesentlich geringere "Verifizierungsgebühr" für die Verlängerung zu verlangen, oder sogar kostenlos. Was ist der Hintergrund für die gewählte Dauer von 2 Jahren? Ist es einfach nur die Sache, dass man nach 2 Jahren evtl. umgezogen ist?
> In diesem Fall wäre ich dafür, dass man einmalig 5 berappen muss, sich jedoch alle 2 Jahre mit evtl. neuer Adresse verifizieren müsste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .:888-to-Nox:. (4. Dezember 2008)

Ob hier was Mist ist wird sich im laufe der Zeit zeigen...
kann ja sogesehen nur besser werden..

diejenigen Verkäufer die registriert sind werden mit ruhigem Gewissen verkaufen und die Käufer mit ruhigem Gewissen bei denen kaufen können...

Ich finde nur das man es im Bikemarkt auch gleich sehen sollte wer als Verkäufer sicher ist und wer nicht...
im Moment stehen da nur die Benutzernamen zum jerweiligen Angebot aber das Häckchen ist nicht sichtbar...
das sollte man da noch ändern...


----------



## thaper (4. Dezember 2008)

und genau DAS kann ja ausgenutzt werden. also bringt der ganze dreck rein gar nix. nur ne optische verschönerung welche vom eigentlichen prinzip fast schlimmer fürn käufer ist. dieser wird sich ab der einführung denken: hach mir kann ja jetzt nichts mehr passieren... und passt nicht mehr so auf wie jetzerd noch.


das is doch so ein schmarrn.


----------



## napalmdeath (4. Dezember 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> und genau DAS kann ja ausgenutzt werden. also bringt der ganze dreck rein gar nix. nur ne optische verschönerung welche vom eigentlichen prinzip fast schlimmer fürn käufer ist. dieser wird sich ab der einführung denken: hach mir kann ja jetzt nichts mehr passieren... und passt nicht mehr so auf wie jetzerd noch.
> 
> 
> das is doch so ein schmarrn.



hi,
so wie es aussieht wirste dich damit abfinden muessen...
gruesse,
markus


----------



## Filosofem (4. Dezember 2008)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:


> na wenn, kannst schon das ganze zitieren... scherzkeks



Ich hab das Wesentliche zitiert und meinte es nicht im Scherz. 

- Käufer werden durch das grüne Häkchen beim Verkäufer nicht von jedweder Sorgfaltspflicht entbunden;
- Weil das aber bei "it feels so good to be verified" (hast du dich vorher inexistent gefühlt? - Anm. von mir...)-Lebenskünstlern nicht funktioniert, werden sich Betrüger geradezu eingeladen dazu fühlen, auch für einen Fünfer einen solchen Haken zuzulegen. Plus das gute Gefühl, in der DVD-Verlosung zu sein;
- Betrogene Käufer erstatten genau wie vorher ihre Betrugsanzeige;
- die Bullen werden weiterhin bei rikman und Thomas anfragen, wenn sie Betrugsdelikte weiterverfolgen;
*- Betrogene Käufer werden sich ganz doll freuen, wenn Thomas und rikman ihnen herunterbeten, dass mit dem neuen Verifikationsverfahren die Betrugswahrscheinlichkeit gesunken ist.*

*Der einzige Unterschied ist*, dass der Verkäufer Daten in die Hände Dritter gibt und in Folge vom Goodwill rikmans und Thomas' abhängig ist, die damit in "Konfliktfällen" verfahren können, wie ihnen beliebt. Ich habe noch nirgends auf diesen elf Seiten dezidiert gelesen, in welchen Fällen was genau mit "verifizierten" Daten passiert. 
In anderen Worten: Bei allem Respekt vor Thomas und rikman: ich bin überhaupt nicht der Meinung, dass die beiden als Forenbetreiber meine Daten überhaupt irgendwas angehen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sie bei irgendwem "Vertrauen" schaffen. Und zwar aus Prinzip.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab 750 PN's zu speichern und auf euer Gefasel echt keinen Bock mehr,
macht es, oder lasst es, so einfach ist das!


----------



## thaper (4. Dezember 2008)

dann kündige dein abo.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. Dezember 2008)

Oder aber ich werde meinem Benutzertitel gerecht, wie manch anderer...


----------



## thaper (4. Dezember 2008)

deinen grünen ekelhaken will hier doch niemand sehn 




OT: sorry für spam, musste sein!


----------



## kinschman (4. Dezember 2008)

Filosofem schrieb:


> ......Ich habe noch nirgends auf diesen elf Seiten dezidiert gelesen, in welchen Fällen was genau mit "verifizierten" Daten passiert.
> In anderen Worten: Bei allem Respekt vor Thomas und rikman: ich bin überhaupt nicht der Meinung, dass die beiden als Forenbetreiber meine Daten überhaupt irgendwas angehen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sie bei irgendwem "Vertrauen" schaffen. Und zwar aus Prinzip.






richtig, so ist es !!!


die frage ist sowieso ob es überhaupt eine Rechtsgrundlage zu dieser verifizierung gibt - ansonsten wäre es reine WILLKÜR !!!!
wenns nämlich willkür ist macht sich der forenbetreiber angreifbar und ich wäre sicher nicht der einzige der in diesem falle dagegen klagt.




PS: die meisten der betrogenen (sooviele warens dann ja nicht) waren - so wie es sich hier im obigen teil liest - einfach zu blauäugig...oder sollte ich sagen: zu blöd !!!
geldtransfers mit schecks ins ausland etc....kein name und adresse vom verkäufer..... HALLOOOO ????
blödheit wird halt bestraft !!!! ist auch richtig so.....sonst würde die evolution nämlich nicht funktionieren !!!


----------



## DH-Luza (4. Dezember 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> [...]
> Als kleinen Anreiz für die Identifizierung verlosen wir *unter den 100 ersten identifizierten Benutzern 10 brandneue New World Disorder 9 DVDs*.



Schei$$e, schon Ident no. 22xx! 
Naja, hab' NWD9 zumindest schon auf 'ner Release Party gesehen und gewinnen tu ich eh selten etwas! 

@ Thomas
Was machst'n mit dem vielen Geld? 'N schickes neues Bike kaufen...? 



thaper schrieb:


> deinen grünen ekelhaken will hier doch niemand sehn
> OT: sorry für spam, musste sein!



Btw: Wird der "Ekelhaken" im Kontrollzentrum  wahlweise an- bzw. ausschaltbar sein?   

Gruesse
Luzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masira (4. Dezember 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Richtige Verbesserungsvorschläge bleiben leider aus...



es gibt sehr wohl verbesserungsvorschläge!!!

- identifizieren auf freiwilliger basis einführen
- das bewertungssystem mehr einbinden
- vor jeder nachricht an den verkäufer (die über den bikemarkt gemacht wird) eine nicht zu übersehende einblendung mit dem hinweis auf gefahren etc.!

das sind drei, die mir spontan einfallen, ich glaube es gitb noch weitere. 
bloß ist es eher so, dass die gekonnt ignoriert werden und sich mittlerweile ja weder thomas noch rikman melden, tolle sache


----------



## kinschman (4. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ich hab 750 PN's zu speichern und auf euer Gefasel echt keinen Bock mehr,
> macht es, oder lasst es, so einfach ist das!



dann lösch aber auch mal schön deine signatur, das ist nämlich bischen schizo -schließlich biste ja nun verifiziert und kannst deswegen als "besserer" verkäufer im bikemarkt (und auch nur da!!) auftreten !!

die verkaufsanzeigen in der signatur sind nur was für die outlaws


----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. Dezember 2008)

kinschman schrieb:


> dann lösch aber auch mal schön deine signatur, das ist nämlich bischen schizo -schließlich biste ja nun verifiziert und kannst deswegen als "besserer" verkäufer im bikemarkt (und auch nur da!!) auftreten !!
> 
> die verkaufsanzeigen in der signatur sind nur was für die outlaws



Wer lesen kann ist schwer im Vorteil!


----------



## thaper (4. Dezember 2008)

im bikemarkt gibt es auch einen bereich für gesuche 
als verifizierter benutzer weiß man jetzt das du das was du suchst anscheinend auch wirklich suchst....


----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. Dezember 2008)

Du scheinst sonst echt niemanden zum reden zu haben...


----------



## thaper (4. Dezember 2008)

doch, ich chatte grad mit 5 leuten. und telefonier zwischendurch.


----------



## bentiger_1991 (4. Dezember 2008)

Masira schrieb:


> es gibt sehr wohl verbesserungsvorschläge!!!
> 
> - identifizieren auf freiwilliger basis einführen
> - das bewertungssystem mehr einbinden
> ...



DITO!...es werden immer nur fragen beantwortet, die direkt mit dem verifizierungssystem zusammenhängen...auf konstruktive verbesserungsvorschläge wurde von seiten der admins leider noch nicht eingegangen. 

vor allem der vorschlag das ganze auf freiwilliger basis zu machen erscheint mir sehr sinnvoll. 
dann kann der käufer entscheiden - brauche ich diese sicherheit, oder brauche ich sie nicht.

edit: hört mal auf zu spammen - da brauchen wir uns nicht wundern, wenn sinnvolle posts einfach überlesen werden. -.-


----------



## decolocsta (4. Dezember 2008)

Lasst und doch einfach ne Abstimmung starten,

hatte ich gestern schon getan, 

mein Thread wurde aber anscheinend nicht genehmigt....


Gegenwind wird hier gerne erstickt......


Abstimmen....!!!!!

Freiwillig ja oder nein...


----------



## thaper (4. Dezember 2008)

ähm deco gute idee, aber! was nu "ja" für die abstimmung oder "ja" für den grünen haken?

thaper voted: 
"ja" für die abstimmung
                   "nein" für den grünen ekelhaken
                   "ja" für freiwillige basis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (4. Dezember 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> ähm Deco Gute Idee, Aber! Was Nu "ja" Für Die Abstimmung Oder "ja" Für Den Grünen Haken?
> 
> Thaper Voted:
> "ja" Für Die Abstimmung
> ...




Dito


----------



## decolocsta (4. Dezember 2008)

-Pflichtverifizierung?

-Freiwillige verifizierung?

-Alles so lassen wie bisher?

-mir egal


so in etwa...


----------



## thaper (4. Dezember 2008)

nein
ja
ja 
nein


----------



## Masira (4. Dezember 2008)

um das ganze bisschen übersichtlicher zu machen hab ich heir mal ne abstimmung gestartet 

es ist auch möglich für mehr als einen punkt zu stimmen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=370513


----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. Dezember 2008)

750 PN's speichern können
Idioten und Ignoranten rausschmeissen
Dieses Thema abbestellen

Drei Mal sowas von ja!


----------



## decolocsta (4. Dezember 2008)

gott, wie du dich doch kaufen lassen hast....

...kann mich erinnern das du auch nicht begeistert warst, bis zu dem
punkt als Thomas dich mit den 750PNs geködert hat.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. Dezember 2008)

Ja, mir sind die 750 PN'S locker 20 Cent im Monat wert!
Ich habe schon als der Bikemarkt umgestrickt wurde um eine VIP oder Goldmembership gebeten, kostenpflichtig versteht sich.

Desweiteren sehe ich das etwas anderes, ich habe mir nämlich etwas gekauft 

Nichts desto Trotz pflichte ich vielen hier bei, sicherer wird er dadurch nur möglicherweise, aber natürlich nicht 100% sicher, sowas gibts nur bei Ware gegen Cash...

Kaufen und ködern lassen sind deine Argumente, Thomas sieht das vieleicht etwas anders, und mir persönlich ist es sowas von egal was ihr von mir denkt.

Flamed ruhig weiter, ab dem 15.12. verkauft ihr dann alles bei eBay oder sonstwo. Jedem das seine!


----------



## thaper (4. Dezember 2008)

also ich bleib hier  aber behalte mein geld.
und ihr werdet euch fürchterlich drüber aufregen, das dieser 2. bikemarkt (innerhalb der signaturen) sich sehr schnell ausbreiten wird.

es wird hier nicht geflamed oder gehated, wie du das vllt. ausdrückst, es wird einfach sehr viel konstruktive kritik ausgeübt. was hier im forum aber seeeehr oft immer als schlecht rederei rüberkommt. erleb das nich zum 1. mal


----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. Dezember 2008)

Möglicherweise werde ich niemals über den Verlust dieser doch arg schwerverdienten fünf Euronen hinwegkommen.

Oder treibt mich dein Hohn und Spot in den Suizid?

Wir werden es sehen 








Hauptsache ich behalte die Speichermöglichkeit für meine PN's, sonst werde ich echt komisch!


----------



## -MIK- (4. Dezember 2008)

Nun, ich war selber Betreiber einer Community und habe gemeinsam mit einer Gruppe von Freunden eine Zweite administriert. Das Thema rechtlich belangt zu werden, schwirrte uns immer im Hinterkopf. Nicht zu letzt aufgrund diesem, haben wir Tag und Nacht damit verbracht, jeden Thread und Post aufmerksam zu lesen.

Nicht selten haben wir darüber nachgedacht, unsere User mittels Verfahren wie z.B. dem Post-Ident-Verfahren zu verifizieren. Da wir uns aber im Internet befinden, wo das Thema Anonymität eine DER Eigenschaften des Selbigen ist, haben wir uns dagegen entschieden. 

Als Forenbetreiber hast Du die Möglichkeit, die IP Adresse eines jeden Users zu sehen. Diese kann gerichtlich angefordert werden und ebenfalls gerichtlich muss der Provider die Kontaktdaten zu der IP Adresse herausgeben. 

Das war / ist meiner Meinung nach Grundlage genug, um "böse Buben" zu finden. 

Das Thomas und rikman den Bikemarkt sicherer gestalten wollen, Respekt und Hut ab, ist nicht so einfach (allein um JEDEM gerecht zu werden). Das Ganze aber über solch eine Verifizierung zu versuchen, die sogar kostenpflichtig ist, sehe ich als nicht ganz glücklich.  

Ich sags ganz ehrlich, ich für meinen Teil werde dann halt nichts mehr im Bikemarkt anbieten. Wenn es schon Geld kosten soll, dann kann ich auch zu eBay gehen. Dort wird u.U. sogar eine noch größere Masse angesprochen.

Wie auch immer das zukünftige System aussehen wird, die beiden mit Parolen wie "..gehts noch??" zu bewerfen ist nicht ganz fair. Das Projekt gehört den beiden und die beiden entscheiden wie es hier weitergeht. Jeder sollte für sich seine Konsequenzen daraus ziehen.

Trotzdem wünsche ich dem MTB-News Team viel Glück beim Versuch und hoffe Ihr werdet Erfolg haben.

Gruß,
MIK.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. Dezember 2008)

Verkauf doch mal dein hochwertiges Komplettrad in der Bucht und wir schauen mal wie weit dich dann fünf Euro bei den eBaygebühren bringen...


----------



## -MIK- (4. Dezember 2008)

Kein unberechtigtes Argument, kann ich mit nix gegenhalten, außer, dass für mich hinter eBay ein Unternehmen mit AGBs und rechtlicher Verbindlichkeit steht. Nix gegen Thomas und rikman aber ich kenne die beiden nicht und sie betreiben kein Unternehmen.

Somit würde ich zwei Unbekannten nicht nur meine Daten, sondern auch Geld zusenden. Da ich die Daten freiwillig zugesendet habe, können diese zu welchem Zweck auch immer verwendet werden.

Wie gesagt, bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich will den beiden um Himmels Willen nichts unterstellen, nur sind das Gründe für mich, warum ich mich damit schwer tue.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. Dezember 2008)

Recht haste!



Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmh...


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Dezember 2008)

.:888-to-Nox:. schrieb:


> Ich finde nur das man es im Bikemarkt auch gleich sehen sollte wer als Verkäufer sicher ist und wer nicht...
> im Moment stehen da nur die Benutzernamen zum jerweiligen Angebot aber das Häckchen ist nicht sichtbar...
> das sollte man da noch ändern...


Wozu? Ab übernächsten Montag gibt es nur noch verifizierte VERkäufer 




DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Dieses Thema abbestellen


Du bist ja immer noch da... 

scnr!


----------



## franky282 (4. Dezember 2008)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Als Forenbetreiber hast Du die Möglichkeit, die IP Adresse eines jeden Users zu sehen. Diese kann gerichtlich angefordert werden und ebenfalls gerichtlich muss der Provider die Kontaktdaten zu der IP Adresse herausgeben.
> 
> Das war / ist meiner Meinung nach Grundlage genug, um "böse Buben" zu finden.





-MIK- schrieb:


> Nix gegen Thomas und rikman aber ich kenne die beiden nicht und sie betreiben kein Unternehmen.
> 
> Somit würde ich zwei Unbekannten nicht nur meine Daten, sondern auch Geld zusenden. Da ich die Daten freiwillig zugesendet habe, können diese zu welchem Zweck auch immer verwendet werden.



Endlich bringts einer auf den Punkt!


----------



## napalmdeath (4. Dezember 2008)

hi,
weiss eigendlich jemand wie das beim ebay ist? ich weiss zum bespiel nicht wer einsicht in meine daten hat,ich meine im ebay.
und die haben auch noch ne einzugsermaechtigung,und auch noch einen sitz in luxemburg (?)
wenn ich denen traue,warum dann nicht 2 forenbetreibern? die bekommen nur! meine adresse. da haben ganz andere institute noch mehr daten von uns (zb arbeitgeber,banken versicherungen),ganz zu schweigen von irgendwelchen punkte systemen (wenn man sie nutzt),oder tankstellen wo man mit karte zahlt.
jetzt erzaehlt mir nicht...das ihr alle wisst wer eure daten hat!
bei der grossen unbekannten anzahl der leute die zugriff auf noch mehr daten von euch haben,ausser der adresse,kommt es auf die beiden admins vom ibc nicht drauf an.
sorry,wenn ich es als "anstellerei" oder "ich bin dagegen,weils mir nicht in den kram passt" bezeichne.
gruesse an alle die "dafuer" sind  ;-)
markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (4. Dezember 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wozu? Ab übernächsten Montag gibt es nur noch verifizierte VERkäufer
> 
> 
> Du bist ja immer noch da...
> ...



Irgendwie komme ich von euch nicht los


----------



## Filosofem (4. Dezember 2008)

Fallbeispiel:

Ich verifiziere mich und verkaufe irgendeinen Artikel, wahrheitsgemäß und umfassend beschrieben und dokumentiert, an irgendwen, der ihn halt haben will. Natürlich verschicke ich ihn auch umgehend.

Dem Käufer fällt nach Erhalt ein, dass er ihn aus irgendwelchen Gründen doch nicht haben will. Entweder war dort ein Kratzer zu groß oder er hat zeitgleich einen ähnlichen Artikel günstiger gesehen. Oder die Augen waren einfach größer als die Brieftasche und er stellt fest, dass er noch was zu beißen braucht. Oder er braucht das Teil nur als Überbrückung und will es zwei Tage später und eine Spur verbrauchter, an mich zurückschicken. Es gibt, genauso wie es zig Fälle offensichtlichen Betrugs hier gibt, solche, in denen irgendwas wegen tatsächlich vorhandener oder vorgespiegelter Unzufriedenheit nachverhandelt werden soll.

Welche Position kann das Administratorenteam mit den Daten, über die es verfügt und mit allem Background, über den es nicht verfügt, hier überhaupt einnehmen?


----------



## -MIK- (4. Dezember 2008)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> ...ich weiss zum bespiel nicht wer einsicht in meine daten hat,ich meine im ebay...
> 
> ...haben auch noch ne einzugsermaechtigung,und auch noch einen sitz in luxemburg (?)...



Ja, Du hast vollkommen Recht. 

eBay betreibt aber auf deutschem Boden, mit einer deutschen Domäne (.de) Handel. Damit unterliegt eBay auch den deutschen Rechten.

Damit ist der Umgang mit meinen Daten, für gewerbliche Zwecke "geregelt". 

Was natürlich die einzelnen Institutionen, zu denen auch eBay gehört, mit meinen Daten nun machen, weiß ich letztendlich nicht im Detail. 

Ich kann aber selber dafür Sorge tragen, dass an nicht noch mehr Stellen im Internet oder auf der Welt, meine Daten rumliegen.



napalmdeath schrieb:


> ...die bekommen nur! meine adresse.



Naja, denk mal so, die bekommen nur die Adresse, wo sich potentiell ein teures Bike befinden kann. Wie gesagt, ich will den beiden Jungs hier gar nichts unterstellen aber gesetzt den Fall, die Daten kommen in die falschen Hände, z.B. per Virus oder Hacker. Der Jenige hat damit eine super "Einkaufsliste".

Ums vorweg zu nehmen, ja, kann mir überall passieren aber wie ich bereits sagte, ich kann das Risiko auch minimieren.


----------



## napalmdeath (4. Dezember 2008)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ja, Du hast vollkommen Recht.
> 
> eBay betreibt aber auf deutschem Boden, mit einer deutschen Domäne (.de) Handel. Damit unterliegt eBay auch den deutschen Rechten.
> 
> ...



hi,
wenn man es so sieht..
brauche ich nur etwas von dir im bikemarkt zu kaufen,dann habe ich deine adresse auch,und weiss wo ein teures bike steht.
ich habe hunderte adresse,wo teuere bikes stehen (adressen von ibc mitgleidern) durch kaeufe/verkaeufe.da muss ich mir nicht die muehe machen und die datenbank der admis bespitzeln.
gruesse,
markus


----------



## -MIK- (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich sagte ja schon:



-MIK- schrieb:


> Ums vorweg zu nehmen, ja, kann mir überall passieren aber wie ich bereits sagte, ich kann das Risiko auch minimieren.



Wir können uns noch Tage lang darüber unterhalten, streiten oder diskutieren, letztendlich bleibt es jedem selber überlassen ob er sich verifizieren möchte oder nicht. Sollten die Admins entscheiden, dass der Bikemarkt nur so eine Zukunft im IBC haben wird, so sei es. 

Jedem können die Jungs es eh nicht recht machen.


----------



## napalmdeath (4. Dezember 2008)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja schon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi,
genau das meine ich,die beiden bestimmen die regeln und gut ist.
hilft nix dagegen zu sein..entweder ist man dafuer oder aus der sache raus.
gruesse an alle,
markus


----------



## -MIK- (4. Dezember 2008)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> die beiden bestimmen die regeln und gut ist.
> hilft nix dagegen zu sein..entweder ist man dafuer oder aus der sache raus.



Genau mein Reden 

Allerdings muss man auch nicht alles immer als gegeben hin nehmen.


----------



## jan84 (4. Dezember 2008)

Den Thread nur teilweise gelesen, ein paar Sachen die mir dazu durch den Kopf gingen:
- Wer betrogen wird hat in den meisten Fällen eine gewisse Mitschuld
- Jeder kann selbst entscheiden wem er seine Daten gibt oder eben nicht
- Es ist jedem freigestellt ein Forum zu nutzen oder es zu lassen wenn ihm die Rahmenbedingungen nicht passen
- Es ist typisch deutsch gegen alles abgesichert sein zu wollen, Verantwortung abzuwälzen 
- Es gibt wirklich wichtigere Probleme als IBCident . Hinnehmen oder es lassen. Aufstand ist bei anderen Dingen wichtiger, da isses dann dummerweise aber unbequemer als innem Forum rumzupöbeln.

grüße
jan


----------



## stephan- (4. Dezember 2008)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass grade für Leute, die nur mal ein Paar Griffe, oder andere Anbauteile verkaufen wollen(also Gelegenheitsverkäufer, die nur 1-2mal im Jahr was verkaufen wollen), sich die 5 nicht lohnen. Da sind die eBay-Gebühren niedriger und es werden vermutlich auch weniger Fragen gestellt.




Und genau das ist eben nicht der Fall. Die Ebaygebühren sind nicht billiger. Denn sobald du mehr als 2-3 Sachen pro Jahr einstellst bei Ebay hast du die 5 schon lang geblecht.
Ich zahle diese 5 gerne da es sich im Verhältnis zu Ebay absolut lohnt hier 5 zu investieren um weiter verkaufen zu dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (4. Dezember 2008)

jan84 schrieb:


> ...
> - Wer betrogen wird hat in den meisten Fällen eine gewisse Mitschuld
> - Jeder kann selbst entscheiden wem er seine Daten gibt oder eben nicht
> - Es ist jedem freigestellt ein Forum zu nutzen oder es zu lassen wenn ihm die Rahmenbedingungen nicht passen
> ...




Es ist nicht nur typisch deutsch, es ist typisch für einige Forumsmitglieder wegen Veränderungen herumzuschreien, welche diese User garnicht wirklich tangieren...
Die, die am lautesten schreien, tangiert es am wenigsten!


----------



## decolocsta (4. Dezember 2008)

wieso tangiert es die User nicht wenn einige Verkäufer und deren Produkte verschwinden werden


----------



## thaper (4. Dezember 2008)

es is halt einfach traurig zusehen zu müssen wie ein sehr beliebter marktplatz sich dem abgrund nähert....
es werden neue sachen entstehn und alles wird wieder gut. vllt. heißt die seite dann imtbc und schaut ähnlich aus.... nur in grün halt


----------



## decolocsta (4. Dezember 2008)

Never touch a running System.....


----------



## punkt (4. Dezember 2008)

Wieso bekomme ich als IBC DIMB Mitglied nicht automatisch so einen Haken? Immerhin habt ihr sowohl meine Adresse, als auch meine Bankverbindung. Darüber hinaus wäre es schön gewesen, eine Infomail zu diesem Thema bekommen zu haben.


Ansonsten kann ich die Nörgler hier echt nicht verstehen...was ist euer Problem? Da wird versucht, wenigstens ein wenig mehr Sicherheit zu schaffen, und es wird gnadenlos gemackert und aberwitzige Vergleiche gezogen. Keiner hat behauptet, dass eine hinterlegte Adresse 120% Sicherheit bietet, es ist wenigstens ein Schritt weiter nach vorn. Klar werden die kleinen Gelegenheitsverkäufer weniger werden, aber ihr solltet auch mal versuchen, die Sicht der Admins zu verstehen - oder fändet ihr es schöner, wenn der Bikemarkt auf einmal zu wäre? Alternativen gibt es eh kaum.


----------



## decolocsta (4. Dezember 2008)

du nörgelst doch auch......


...und kritisierst im gleichen Text andere nörgler? 


Ausserdem sollte es doch ok sein seine Meinung zu äussern,
was erwartest du?
Das auf einen Schlag hier alles verändert wird und kein Mensch
auch nur einen Ton sagen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (4. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> wieso tangiert es die User nicht wenn einige Verkäufer und deren Produkte verschwinden werden



Gerade eben kann ich das nicht beantworten, einfach nur weil mir die Zeit fehlt, das Bett ruft und ich muss morgen früh um 5 auf den Beinen stehen...
Ausserdem müsste ich in einigen Fällen (auch in meinem) ein wenig persönlich werden, im Moment weiss ich nicht, ob ich das wirklich will oder ob ich da einfach drüber hinwegsehen und die Diskussion ihren Lauf lassen sollte...


----------



## -MIK- (4. Dezember 2008)

punkt schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich die Nörgler hier echt nicht verstehen...was ist euer Problem?



Nix für ungut aber steht im ganzen Thread vereilt. Es gibt einfach Leute, die haben ein Problem damit, persönliche Daten an Dritte weiterzugeben.


----------



## punkt (4. Dezember 2008)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Nix für ungut aber steht im ganzen Thread vereilt. Es gibt einfach Leute, die haben ein Problem damit, persönliche Daten an Dritte weiterzugeben.



aha, aber genau das wird gemacht, sei es bei ebay, oder einem von 10 onlineshops, bei denen fleißig bestellt wird....
und wie schon gesagt, richtige alternativen zum bikemarkt gibt es keine.



decolocsta schrieb:


> du nörgelst doch auch......
> 
> 
> ...und kritisierst im gleichen Text andere nörgler?



hab ich über die fehlende 100% sicherheit genörgelt? hab mir den ganzen thread durchgelesen und kein vernünfiges argument gefunden.


----------



## decolocsta (4. Dezember 2008)

dann werde ich nochmals versuchen ein Argument zu liefern,
das ich hier auch schon zig mal geschrieben habe,
ach, ich bin zu Faul, ich zitiere mich einfach selber:



decolocsta schrieb:


> ich kack auf 5 Euro
> 
> 
> aber verdammt viele werden es nicht tun,
> ...


----------



## punkt (4. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> dann werde ich nochmals versuchen ein Argument zu liefern,
> das ich hier auch schon zig mal geschrieben habe,
> ach, ich bin zu Faul, ich zitiere mich einfach selber:



das kannst du aber gar nicht voraussagen.
ebay ist teurer, aufwändiger und dauert meist auch deutlich länger. auch hier muss ich meine daten an böse dritte weitergeben.
andere foren haben den registrierungszwang nicht, aber leider sind dort meist auch nur sehr wenige user unterwegs. dort etwas zu verkaufen ist noch aussichtsloser als ebay.
also wird sich der eine oder andere gelegenheitsverkäufer vielleicht doch hier registrieren. ist mit 2,5 pro jahr günstig und geht schnell.


----------



## -MIK- (4. Dezember 2008)

punkt schrieb:


> aha, aber genau das wird gemacht, sei es bei ebay, oder einem von 10 onlineshops, bei denen fleißig bestellt wird....



Du hast den Thread anscheinend echt nicht durchgelesen. Das Ganze hier ist keine Plattform um Handel zu betreiben. Das Ganze hier ist ein Forum, welches, wie es sich für ein gutes Forum im 21. Jahrhundert gehört, einen Marktplatz anbietet. Dieser Marktplatz ist vergleichbar mit den Kleinanzeigen in der Zeitung.

Die beiden Admins sind in keinster Weise dem Verkäufer oder Käufer gegen über verpflichtet, dass deren Handel ohne Probleme über die Bühne läuft. Ansonsten müssten sie ein System wie eBay erstellen, wo die beiden als Vermittler fungieren. In diesem Fall würde ich bei für unzurechnungsfähig erklären, würden sie es ohne eine Verifizierung machen.

Onlineshops handeln, sie verdienen Geld, sie unterliegen Gesetzen und Bedingungen. 



punkt schrieb:


> hab ich über die fehlende 100% sicherheit genörgelt? hab mir den ganzen thread durchgelesen und kein vernünfiges argument gefunden.



Nunja, dafür müsstest Du offen sein für Vorschläge, was Du ganz offensichtlich nicht bist.


----------



## decolocsta (4. Dezember 2008)

punkt schrieb:


> das kannst du aber gar nicht voraussagen.




doch das kann ich, sogar zu 100%

oder willst du mir wirklich ernsthaft weißmachen
das keine Verkäufer verloren gehen werden?


----------



## punkt (4. Dezember 2008)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Du hast den Thread anscheinend echt nicht durchgelesen. Das Ganze hier ist keine Plattform um Handel zu betreiben. ...Die beiden Admins sind in keinster Weise dem Verkäufer oder Käufer gegen über verpflichtet, dass deren Handel ohne Probleme über die Bühne läuft....Onlineshops handeln, sie verdienen Geld, sie unterliegen Gesetzen und Bedingungen...Nunja, dafür müsstest Du offen sein für Vorschläge, was Du ganz offensichtlich nicht bist.



wie schon gesagt, versetz dich mal in die lage der admins. mir scheint du nimmst das forum hier als zu selbstverständlich hin...ansonsten schreibst du da viel verwirrendes und eigentlich auch sinnloses.
irgendwie sind das alles zwar argumente, aber irgendwie steckt da auch nix handfestes hinter.



decolocsta schrieb:


> doch das kann ich, sogar zu 100%
> 
> oder willst du mir wirklich ernsthaft weißmachen
> das keine Verkäufer verloren gehen werden?



hab ich auch nicht behauptet
schau dir doch die sache mit dem fotoalbum an. war damals doch genauso eine aufregung und mittlerweile läuft das ganze auch seinen gang.
will damit eigentlich nur sagen, dass sich die anmeldungssache auch mit der zeit von selbst regulieren wird.


----------



## -MIK- (4. Dezember 2008)

punkt schrieb:


> wie schon gesagt, versetz dich mal in die lage der admins. mir scheint du nimmst das forum hier als zu selbstverständlich hin...



Wie bereits erwähnt, habe ich schon zwei Communities administriert, von daher kann ich mich in die Lage der beiden Admins versetzen und weiß auch in welcher Zwickmühle die beiden sitzen.

Selbstverständlich ist das Forum für mich in keinster Weise, ganz im Gegenteil. Ich bin den beiden sehr dankbar für den ganzen Aufwand den sie betreiben, es ist ja nicht nur mit "ein paar Newseinträgen" getan, da steckt ja viel mehr hinter, z.B. die Weiterentwicklung und und und.

Aber; ich finde die beiden sind mit der Verifizierung der Verkäufer übers Ziel hinaus geschossen. Das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung zu diesem Thema.

Ich wiederhole mich sehr gerne wieder, wenn die beiden entscheiden, dass der Weg gegangen wird, ist das so. Sie sind die Bosse.


----------



## Elfriede (5. Dezember 2008)

Warum gilt die Registrierung nur 2 Jahre und nicht dauerhaft? Werde ich mit der Zeit immer unglaubwürdiger/wenigere vertrauenswürdig?

Die zeitliche Begrenzung halte ich für ungerechtfertigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lix (5. Dezember 2008)

Die Registrierung der Adresse ist soweit okay, auch wenn mir die Datensammelwut äußerst fern liegt. Der Vergleich mit ebay hinkt, dort muss ja ebenfalls eine Adresse hinterlegt werden. Eine Frage bleibt: Ab welchem Punkt wird dem Käufer Einblick in die Daten gewährt? Ohne vorherigem Beweis einer Betrugsabsicht seitens des Verkäufers bleiben die Daten doch vor Einsicht Dritter bewahrt, oder? Das Konzept der Verifizierung stellt im Prinzip einen vernünftigen Ansatz dar, mit der Komplexität steigt eben auch die Verantwortung - sowohl im rechtlichen als auch im finanziellen Rahmen.
Allerdings schrecken mich die 5 EUR als Gelegenheitsbazarist ab, weniger wäre hier einfach mehr!

Das Versenden einer Kopie des Auweises ist der dämlichste Blödsinn denn es gibt. Mit nichts anderem lässt sich mehr Schindluder betreiben; Rikman traf den Nagel punktgenau. Wer zu betrügen vermag, ohne die tanzenden Mäuse zu wecken, verdient es, vor dem Galgen gerettet zu werden. Aber dieses Feld überlass ich den Narren.


----------



## punkt (5. Dezember 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Warum gilt die Registrierung nur 2 Jahre und nicht dauerhaft? Werde ich mit der Zeit immer unglaubwürdiger/wenigere vertrauenswürdig?
> 
> Die zeitliche Begrenzung halte ich für ungerechtfertigt!



vielleicht zieht man ja in den 2 jahren mal um?


----------



## NightRacer (5. Dezember 2008)

Ganz kurz,

ohne das ich mich jetzt durch 11 Seiten lesen will:

Heißt das das meine derzeitigen Anzeigen am 15. Dez. weg sind wenn ich mich bis dahin nicht registriert habe?

mfg


MichL


----------



## Marcus (5. Dezember 2008)

NightRacer schrieb:


> Heißt das das meine derzeitigen Anzeigen am 15. Dez. weg sind wenn ich mich bis dahin nicht registriert habe?



Das ist korrekt.


----------



## nightwolf (5. Dezember 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> Das ist korrekt.


Na toll. Das wars dann fuer mich mit dem Bikemarkt.
Ich bin, wie so manch anderer auch, lediglich Kleinkram-/Resteverkaeufer und extra registrieren werd ich mich sicher nicht  

Das war eben genau der Vorteil hier: Niedriges Niveau vom organisatorischem Aufwand her und keinen Ebay- oder aehnlichen Stress.

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## tvaellen (5. Dezember 2008)

michar schrieb:


> wieso kann man sich nicht drauf einigen diese zertifizierung freiwillig zu machen...und jeder user kann dann selbst entscheiden ob er von jemandem kauft ders nicht ist....und dsa wird dann auch so in den agb's festgehalten...Kann sich danach dann keiner mehr beschweren...fuer jeden ist ja die option da...



Weil Thomas keine Lust hat, dass einmal pro Woche die Polizei bei ihm vor der Tür steht.
Was kannst du daran nicht verstehen ?

Wenn die Zertifizierung freiwillig ist, wird es nach wie vor in größerem Umfang Betrugsfälle geben, weil die Betrüger sich natürlich nicht zertifizieren. Da sie ohnehin nur Geld wollen, gibt es bei ihnen die absoluten Superschnäppchen und dann setzt -siehe Bankensektor- bei genügend Käufern der Verstand aus. Folge: nächste Betrugsanzeige, nächstes Ermittlungsverfahren, nächste Vorladung für Thomas als Zeuge, ggfs. sogar Beschlagnahmeanordnung der IP Log Protokolle mit Besuch der Polizei usw.

Hättest du das gerne, so einmal die Woche ? 



> die frage ist sowieso ob es überhaupt eine Rechtsgrundlage zu dieser verifizierung gibt - ansonsten wäre es reine WILLKÜR !!!!
> wenns nämlich willkür ist macht sich der forenbetreiber angreifbar und ich wäre sicher nicht der einzige der in diesem falle dagegen klagt.



Das ist Unfug. Das Forum ist wie Ebay eine rein private Plattform und da kann im Prinzip der Inhaber die Regeln aufstellen, die er will. 
Die Klage kannst du dir aufs Klo nageln.


----------



## Chaka-Checka (5. Dezember 2008)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Das war eben genau der Vorteil hier: Niedriges Niveau vom organisatorischem Aufwand her



eeehm. die ganze geschichte kostet keine 5 Minuten Arbeit... das ist ja sowas von easy und schnell gemacht..


----------



## j-man (5. Dezember 2008)

Die Befristung auf 2 Jahre finde ich wirklich unnötig oder zumindest zu kurz.



punkt schrieb:


> vielleicht zieht man ja in den 2 jahren mal um?



Offenbar ist die Identifizierung ja nicht an die Beibehaltung des Wohnsitzes während der zwei Jahre gebunden (siehe Frage zu "Umzug während der 2 Jahre"). 

Warum also eine erneute Ident. mit dem Hinweis, man könnte ja auch mal umziehen? Ergibt in meinen Augen keinen Sinn.

Zwei Jahre sind für jemanden, der nur hin und wieder etwas zum verkaufen übrig hat, außerdem eine sehr kurze Zeit! Denkt doch mal daran. Drei oder vier Jahre würden es für den kleinen Privatverkäufer doch auch tun. Für den geringen Aufwand 5 Euro einzustreichen wurde sicher schon an anderer Stelle kritisiert (Stichwort "eeehm. die ganze geschichte kostet keine 5 Minuten Arbeit." - wieviel kostet sie die Admins? Nach der Einrichtung wohl weniger als eine Minute)

Und das wichtigste: Wie groß bitte soll denn die Gefahr sein, dass sich jemand identizifieren lässt, um dann nach Ablauf von zwei Jahren einen Betrug zu begehen?? Das ist doch widersinnig.


----------



## Birger (5. Dezember 2008)

da ich gleich zur arbeit muss kÃ¶nnte mir jemand erklÃ¤ren wie diese 5â¬ zustande kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (5. Dezember 2008)

Chaka-Checka schrieb:


> eeehm. die ganze geschichte kostet keine 5 Minuten Arbeit... das ist ja sowas von easy und schnell gemacht..


Ich verkaufe alle heiligen Zeiten mal irgendein Trum fuer max. 25.- Euro.
Dann wird ja auch immer noch nachverhandelt und ich darf meistens die Versandkosten selber zahlen.
Bleiben mir vll 15.- oder 20.- Euro von dem Trum, was 25.- haette kosten sollen, von den Fuenf-Euro-Kleinteilen natuerlich noch weniger.
Dann noch einen Fuenfer berappen fuer die Verifizierung.

Dann wird es endgueltig unrentabel, das ist der Witz. Da kann ich die Teile auch im Keller liegen lassen. Manches braucht halt irgendwer, den ich persoenlich kenne, irgendwann mal. Der Rest vermodert vor sich hin, wird ggf. mal der oertlichen Selbsthilfewerkstatt gespendet, verschenkt oder entsorgt.

Fuer Leute, die sich jedes Jahr das neueste Zeug kaufen und das ein Jahr alte Zeug so gut wie moeglich abstossen wollen, lohnt sich die Registrierung natuerlich schon.
Aber fuer mich als Alltags-Viel-und Fast-alles-selber-runterraeuber-Fahrer und Wenig-Fehlkauf-Taeter ist es dann uninteressant.

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## DieÖligeKette (5. Dezember 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> - Als kleinen Anreiz für die Identifizierung verlosen wir *unter den 100 ersten identifizierten Benutzern 10 brandneue New World Disorder 9 DVDs*.



Woher weiss ich denn ob ich unter die ersten 100 bin?


----------



## -MIK- (5. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Woher weiss ich denn ob ich unter die ersten 100 bin?



Anhand Deiner ID?


----------



## napalmdeath (5. Dezember 2008)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Anhand Deiner ID?



hi,
aha? wie heissen den die ersten 100 nummern? ;-)
gruesse,
markus


----------



## DieÖligeKette (5. Dezember 2008)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Anhand Deiner ID?



Schon klar, nur wo finde ich die?


----------



## Marcus (5. Dezember 2008)

Birger schrieb:


> da ich gleich zur arbeit muss kÃ¶nnte mir jemand erklÃ¤ren wie diese 5â¬ zustande kommen?



Lies einfach weiter oben, wurde alles schon erklaert.



			
				j-man schrieb:
			
		

> Stichwort "eeehm. die ganze geschichte kostet keine 5 Minuten Arbeit." - wieviel kostet sie die Admins? Nach der Einrichtung wohl weniger als eine Minute



Was du da so nebenlaeufig mit "Einrichtung" bezeichnest, ist eine von uns selbst entwickelte Applikation, welche u. a. diese Dinge koennen muss (und kann):



Authentifizierung (Erkennung von eingeloggten Usern)
Bereitstellung von Eingabeformularen, Pruefung der Daten auf formale Korrektheit, Ablage der Daten
direkte Erzeugung der PDF-Datei, welche dann als Brief verschickt wird
Implementierung einer Schnittstelle, welche die PDF-Datei an den Postdienstleister uebergibt
Funktion der Eingabe des Freischaltcodes
Funktionen zum Aendern/Loeschen der pers. Daten
div. Tools fuer die Administration
Schnittstelle zum Forum/Bikemarkt, um identifizierte User auch als solche in der Userdatenbank zu fuehren
Schnittstelle, welche die Paypal-Transaktionen prueft, und automatisch fuer eingehende Zahlungen die Briefe erstellt
Tool, mit dem eingehende Standard-Ueberweisungen eingegeben werden koennen (Zuweisung zu User und Erzeugung/Versand des Briefes)
Unit- und funktionale Tests fuer die Applikation (das verdoppelt anfangs den Zeitaufwand fuer die Erstellung der Applikation nahezu, weil fuer jede einzelne Funktion, die die Anwendung bietet, Tests entwickelt werden muessen)
Etwas Gestaltung fuer die Webseite, Einbindung unseres Standard-CSS
Kauf eines SSL-Zertifikats, das kostet uebrigens jaehrlich neu
Ich weiss nicht, wie bewandert du in Sachen Entwicklung von Webanwendungen bist, aber dir sollte klar sein, dass man das nicht mal eben an 'nem Sonntag Nachmittag zusammencodet. Wenn ich einen Stundensatz von 50 oder 60 Euro ansetzen wuerde, kaeme da ne ganze Stange Geld zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (5. Dezember 2008)

punkt schrieb:


> vielleicht zieht man ja in den 2 jahren mal um?



j-man bringt es auf den Punkt. Ich kann auch innerhalb der 2 Jahre umziehen und schon habt ihr nicht mehr die aktuelle Adresse. 

Die 2 Jahre Begrenzung ist einfach absoluter Unsinn. Wenn ich als vertrauenswürdig eingestuft wurde bleibe ich es auch.

Wenn es um aktuelle Daten geht, könt ihr die Leute auch jedes Halbe Jahr sperren und erst wieder frei geben, wenn sie euch per Mail oder PM de aktuellen Daten mitgeteilt haben.

Ich kann die jetzige Vorgehensweise nicht für Gut heißen.


----------



## j-man (5. Dezember 2008)

@ rikman danke für Deine Rückmeldung. Ich finde es sehr anständig von Euch Admins., dass Ihr Euch auch mit den kritischen Stimmen der Identifizierung auseinander setzt!

Selbstverständlich bin ich in meiner Nachricht davon ausgegangen, dass die Einrichtung der größte Teil der Arbeit ist - deshalb habe ich sie ja auch erwähnt! Aber: Bei einem so großen Forum, wie es mtb-news (zum Glück!) nunmal ist, sind diese Kosten schnell wieder reingeholt. Und ab dann wir massig Kohle verdient. Und zwar auf Kosten der vielen Kleinverkäufer, die in den sauren Apfel beißen und lieber noch über's Forum als über *Bay verkaufen wollen.

Daher erscheint mir der Betrag von 5,-, noch dazu vor dem Hintergrund meiner Kritik hinsichtlich der zeitlichen Befristung, als willkürlich und unangemessen hoch für das, was geleistet wird.

Daher noch mal: Was soll die kurze zeitliche Befristung von zwei Jahren?

Ich bin selbst Medienjurist und mich würde interessieren, in welcher Hinsicht Ihr als Forenbetreiber "rechtliche Probleme" durch die Betrüger hier bekommt? 

Strafrechtlich fällt mir nichts ein (jeder Vorwurf einer wie auch immer gearteten Mitwirkung an einem Betrug ist vollkommen abwegig) und als Forenbetreiber seid Ihr durch das Telemediengesetz von einer zivilrechtlichen Haftung privilegiert - jedenfalls, was Betrügereien betrifft. Für markenrechtliche Fragen (Fakes) gilt das nicht uneingeschränkt, aber darum geht es hier ja auch nicht.


----------



## Marcus (5. Dezember 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> Und ab dann wir massig Kohle verdient.



Ich glaube, du ueberschaetzt das ein bisschen. Oben stand die Zahl der Bikemarktverkaeufer, sie bewegt sich in der Groessenordnung unter 1000. Jetzt kannst du mal kurz rechnen und wirst sehen, dass da mitnichten "massig Kohle" verdient werden kann.



> Daher noch mal: Was soll die kurze zeitliche Befristung von zwei Jahren?


Das soll verhindern, dass es nach einer Weile "Karteileichen" gibt. Wie auch schon mehrfach festgestellt wurde, kann man auch "ganz frech" innerhalb der Frist umziehen, ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass es wenige Leute gibt, die das mit dem Vorsatz betruegen zu wollen machen werden 



> Ich bin selbst Medienjurist und mich würde interessieren, in welcher Hinsicht Ihr als Forenbetreiber "rechtliche Probleme" durch die Betrüger hier bekommt?


Wie Thomas bereits geschrieben hat, bekommt er im Mittel einmal pro Woche Besuch/einen Brief|Fax|Anruf von der Polizei wegen Betrugsgeschichten im Bikemarkt. Thomas ist laut Impressum Ansprechpartner fuer mtb-news.de und muss einen guten Teil seiner Zeit dafuer opfern, Nachforschungen ueber Bikemarkt-Verkaeufe anzustellen, welche manchmal ein Jahr zurueck liegen. Du kannst dir vorstellen, dass das wenig Spass macht.

Auch die Gerichte sind sich uebrigens keineswegs einig, was die Thematik Haftung von Website-Betreibern angeht. Fast woechentlich werden da Urteile gesprochen, eines widerspricht da meist dem anderen. Stoererhaftung


----------



## thaper (5. Dezember 2008)

wenn die betrügerein jetzt allerdings weitergehen, habt ihr noch mehr arbeit


----------



## Elfriede (5. Dezember 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> wenn die betrügerein jetzt allerdings weitergehen, habt ihr noch mehr arbeit



Wenn die Betrügereien weitergehen und ich mich angemeldet haben sollte verlange ich mein Geld zurück, wegen nutzloser Maßnahmen!


----------



## j-man (5. Dezember 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du ueberschaetzt das ein bisschen. Oben stand die Zahl der Bikemarktverkaeufer, sie bewegt sich in der Groessenordnung unter 1000. Jetzt kannst du mal kurz rechnen und wirst sehen, dass da mitnichten "massig Kohle" verdient werden kann.



Es steht dennoch fest, dass die Einrichtung einmalige Kosten verursacht und die Folgekosten zu vernachlässigen sind. Für 1000 Verkäufer (=5000,- Euro) hat sich Euer Aufwand sicher schon amortisiert, selbst bei 60,- Euro/h. Also wird für jeden darüber hinausgehenden Verkäufer Geld verdient. Und das regelmäßig, alle zwei Jahre! Oder wird die "Zweitidentifizierung" etwa nur gegen Portokostenersatz durchgeführt??



rikman schrieb:


> Das soll verhindern, dass es nach einer Weile "Karteileichen" gibt. Wie auch schon mehrfach festgestellt wurde, kann man auch "ganz frech" innerhalb der Frist umziehen, ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass es wenige Leute gibt, die das mit dem Vorsatz betruegen zu wollen machen werden


]

Das ist doch genau mein Punkt! Wer sich einmal identifiziert, tut das nicht, um zwei Jahre später (oder überhaupt irgendwann danach) einen Betrug zu begehen! Das ist doch wirklichkeitsfern!



rikman schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Auch die Gerichte sind sich uebrigens keineswegs einig, was die Thematik Haftung von Website-Betreibern angeht. Fast woechentlich werden da Urteile gesprochen, eines widerspricht da meist dem anderen. Stoererhaftung



Das ist so nicht richtig. Das Stichwort "Störerhaftung" hast Du jetzt mal so in den Raum geworfen, ohne konkret was dazu zu sagen. Es bezieht sich auf zivilrechtliche Haftung z.B. für beleidigende Beiträge oder Markenrechtsverstöße, z.B. bei *Bay (Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs zu "Rolex"). Mit Betrugsfällen hat das nichts zu tun.

Und wie schon gesagt: Für eine strafrechtliche Verantwortlichkeit gibt es keinerlei Anhaltspunkte. Die Polizei könnte man im Rahmen des Impressums auf die Tatsache aufmerksam machen, dass Verkaufsanzeigen eigenverantwortlich von den Anbietern eingestellt werden.

Und zuletzt: Wir können uns gerne über Uneinigkeiten der Gerichte zum Thema Haftung von Webseitenbetreibern unterhalten, wenn Du etwas Substanz in die Diskussion einbringst. Mittlerweile ist nämlich nicht mehr so viel ungeklärt


----------



## napalmdeath (5. Dezember 2008)

hi,
es besteht doch keine teilnahmepflicht,wem was nicht passt der kann es auch lassen.
da spielt die betragshoehe keine rolle.
entweder man ist damit einverstanden oder nicht.
langsam verstehe ich die ganze diskussion nicht,es ist nunmal so das ab dem 15ten nur noch die regestrierten mitglieder im bikemarkt aktiv sind.
da hilft:

kein beschweren
infragestellen der 5euro
oder sonst noch irgend ein protest

und ob nach 2jahren wieder 5.- faellig sind ist eigendlich auch egal. die regeln bestimmen nicht wir,sondern das ibc!
jeder einzene sollte wissen ob es ihm wert ist oder nicht.
wenn dadurch der bikemarkt stirb,weil verkaeufer ausbleiben wird sich zeigen.
ich glaube das thomas und co das ziemlich egal ist..dann haben sie halt nen paar probleme weniger.

ich glaube,das ich an deren stelle den bikemarkt einfach dicht gemacht.das ewige noergeln und sich mit behoerden rumaergern,nur weil einige leute ihren kram verkaufen wollen....

mann kann mich ruhig als dumm dastellen,aber ich habe fuer die entscheidung keine 10sekunden gebraucht,das ich mich anmelde.
musste mir nur eine frage stellen! ja oder nein!

gruesse an alle,
markus


----------



## proshooto (5. Dezember 2008)

bin dabei!


----------



## decolocsta (5. Dezember 2008)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Weil Thomas keine Lust hat, dass einmal pro Woche die Polizei bei ihm vor der Tür steht.
> Was kannst du daran nicht verstehen ?






bitte, mach dich nicht lächerlich, du weißt genau
das dem nicht so ist!
Hier mit übertriebenen Darstellungen Leute dafür gewinnen
ist unterste Schublade!


----------



## Marcus (5. Dezember 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Wenn die Betrügereien weitergehen und ich mich angemeldet haben sollte verlange ich mein Geld zurück, wegen nutzloser Maßnahmen!



Melde dich halt einfach nicht an, wenn du Zweifel hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masira (5. Dezember 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du ueberschaetzt das ein bisschen. Oben stand die Zahl der Bikemarktverkaeufer, sie bewegt sich in der Groessenordnung unter 1000.



herrlich, jetzt sind wir schon so weit, dass sich die befürworter gegenseitig widersprechen. 
ein paar seiten voher hat napalmdeath gemeint, dass es 5600 verkaufsanzeigen sind, die im bikemarkt stehen. das verkäufer mehr als eine anzeige laufen haben ist auch klar, dennoch sind es siche rmehr als 1000 verkäufer...


----------



## decolocsta (5. Dezember 2008)

auf der einen Seite wird verharmlost was das Zeug hält (siehe Verkäufer Bikemarkt), 
dann wieder übertrieben (Jede Woche Bullen beim Thomas vor der Tür),

dann wieder gelockt (DVD Verlosung, 750PM)

Hab das Gefühl jemand will das Ding auf jedenfall durchbringen und viele Leute dafür gewinnen.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (5. Dezember 2008)

Ist es vieleicht auch möglich das in einer vernünftigen Art und Weise zu besprechen, 
ohne diesen komischen kindischen Unterton und permanentes Rumgejammer?

Sagt einfach was euch nicht passt, vieleicht ist es ja möglich euch entgegenzukommen bzw Kompromisse zu schliessen.

Mit solch dämlichem Geflame nervt ihr nur viele hier!



decolocsta schrieb:


> Hab das Gefühl jemand will das Ding auf jedenfall durchbringen und viele Leute dafür gewinnen.



Das ist schon durchgebracht, einige scheinen das nur noch nicht gemerkt zu haben...


----------



## decolocsta (5. Dezember 2008)

das ist sicher kein geflame....

kein Unterton, wird denke ich klar gesagt was Sache ist, ohne Unterton.
Du kannst keinen Unterton heraushören, da ich schreibe, du kannst da
nur was hinein interpretieren.

Entgegenkommen wäre klasse,

ich und viele andere wollen das die Verifizierung freiwillig wird.


----------



## Marcus (5. Dezember 2008)

Masira schrieb:


> ein paar seiten voher hat napalmdeath gemeint, dass es 5600 verkaufsanzeigen sind, die im bikemarkt stehen. das verkäufer mehr als eine anzeige laufen haben ist auch klar, dennoch sind es siche rmehr als 1000 verkäufer...



Er sagte auch, er schaetzt 500 bis 800 Verkaeufer, darauf habe ich mich bezogen. Ich zaehle aber gerne nochmal nach.


----------



## napalmdeath (5. Dezember 2008)

Masira schrieb:


> herrlich, jetzt sind wir schon so weit, dass sich die befürworter gegenseitig widersprechen.
> ein paar seiten voher hat napalmdeath gemeint, dass es 5600 verkaufsanzeigen sind, die im bikemarkt stehen. das verkäufer mehr als eine anzeige laufen haben ist auch klar, dennoch sind es siche rmehr als 1000 verkäufer...



hi,
?..verstehe das nicht das sind gerademal 5 anzeigen pro verkaeufer! 
ich habe 100stueck drin...der "rio del rage" hat 9 stueck,"wesselow" hat 7stueck,"klamsi" hat 10 steuck,"hanspeterlustig" 5stueck und "cascadeur" hat 4..das sind nur die letzten 6 verkaeufer die anzeigen geschaltet haben...musste nicht mal suchen..das ist schon ein schnitt von gut 8 anzeigen pro verkaeufer...
gruesse,
markus


----------



## decolocsta (5. Dezember 2008)

Naja,

wieder ne übertriebene Darstellung,

genauso kann ich jetz zig Leute raussuchen die nur eine Anzeige laufen haben.


----------



## napalmdeath (5. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Naja,
> 
> wieder ne übertriebene Darstellung,
> 
> genauso kann ich jetz zig Leute raussuchen die nur eine Anzeige laufen haben.



hi,
ich habe extra die leute aus den anzeigen genommen,die als letztes! anzeigen geschaltet haben...
ich halte einen durchschnitt von 5 anzeigen pro nutzer fuer realistisch..
ich denke da kannst du mir recht geben..musste aber nicht ;-)
gruesse,
markus


----------



## Masira (5. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Sagt einfach was euch nicht passt, vieleicht ist es ja möglich euch entgegenzukommen bzw Kompromisse zu schliessen.



 ich wer bescheuert hier! ich bin nicht der einzige der seit mehreren seiten immerwieder schreibt was unsere vorschläge sind. 
hab sogar ne abstimmung gestartet, kanns sein, dass du nur deine eigenen posts ließt und alle anderen nicht? wahnsinn....

abstimmung: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=370513


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (5. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Gegenwind wird hier gerne erstickt......
> Abstimmen....!!!!!


iss doch nichts neues 
das war doch schonmal so... damals... ihr wisst schon...mit den braunen usw.


punkt schrieb:


> Wieso bekomme ich als IBC DIMB Mitglied nicht automatisch so einen Haken? Immerhin habt ihr sowohl meine Adresse, als auch meine Bankverbindung. Darüber hinaus wäre es schön gewesen, eine Infomail zu diesem Thema bekommen zu haben.


wieso bekomme ich nicht den grünen haken hier.
meine adresse kann von anderen bestätigt werden und meine bankverbindung haben auch schon ein paar bekommen 
und da ist sogar geld angekommen


----------



## carmin (5. Dezember 2008)

Masira schrieb:


> ich wer bescheuert hier! ich bin nicht der einzige der seit mehreren seiten immerwieder schreibt was unsere vorschläge sind.
> hab sogar ne abstimmung gestartet, kanns sein, dass du nur deine eigenen posts ließt und alle anderen nicht? wahnsinn....
> 
> abstimmung: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=370513


Na, worauf Ihr hinauswollt, ist "weiter wie bisher" oder allenfalls "freiwillig".  Das wird aber Thomas' Problem nicht lösen.  Also gibts diese Option nicht.  Ihr könnt ja drüber abstimmen, ob Ihr lieber die aktuelle Lösung oder PostIdent haben wollt.  Dann können sich die, die schon um fünf Euro knausern, mit jenen auseinandersetzen, denen die aktuelle Lösung nicht betrugssicher genug ist...  Offenbar kann mans niemandem recht machen.


----------



## j-man (5. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Na, worauf Ihr hinauswollt, ist "weiter wie bisher" oder allenfalls "freiwillig".  Das wird aber Thomas' Problem nicht lösen.  Also gibts diese Option nicht.  Ihr könnt ja drüber abstimmen, ob Ihr lieber die aktuelle Lösung oder PostIdent haben wollt.  Dann können sich die, die schon um fünf Euro knausern, mit jenen auseinandersetzen, denen die aktuelle Lösung nicht betrugssicher genug ist...  Offenbar kann mans niemandem recht machen.



Worin genau "Thomas' Problem" liegt und welche Dimension dieses Problem hat, wurde noch nicht dargelegt  "jeden Tag die Polizei vor der Tür" wird es wohl nicht sein. Und ein diffuser Hinweis auf "Störerhaftung" führt auch nicht weiter und hat mit der Sachfrage nichts zu tun. 

Ich verstehe wirklich nicht, was gegen eine freiwillige Identifizerung spricht - gerne auch gegen 5,- Euro. Die User müssen wissen, auf was sie sich bei einem unidentifizierten Verkäufer einlassen. 

Ganz ehrlich: Gibt es einen einzigen belegten Fall, in dem sich einer der Admins tatsächlich einem "PROBLEM" gegenüber sah, welches rechtlichen Beistand erforderlich machte? Ich denke nicht, lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren. 

Meine Meinung ist leider: Hier wird Geld auf Kosten der Kleinverkäufer gemacht, noch dazu einer willkürlichen und bequemen Option, nach zwei Jahren nochmal Geld einsacken zu können, ohne sich erneuten Aufwand machen zu müssen.


----------



## rr-igel (5. Dezember 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> > Zitat von punkt
> > Wieso bekomme ich als IBC DIMB Mitglied nicht automatisch so einen Haken? Immerhin habt ihr sowohl meine Adresse, als auch meine Bankverbindung. Darüber hinaus wäre es schön gewesen, eine Infomail zu diesem Thema bekommen zu haben.
> 
> 
> ...


Ein kleiner Unterschied ist da schon, von uns Racing Team Mitgliedern sollten die Informationen im Problemfall über die Administratoren und die Organisation des Racing Teams zugänglich sein und auch besser verifiziert als über das IBC Ident Verfahren. 
Und wie soll das bei Dir gehen?
Ich meine auch das die Racing Team Mitglieder automatisch für den Bikemarkt freigeschaltet werden sollten (ohne die extra PNs). Warum gibt es dazu keine Rückmeldung von den Administratoren?
Trotzdem werde ich mich bei meinem nächsten größeren Angebot ggfs. registrieren, allerdings nicht solange es nur Kleinteile sind.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (5. Dezember 2008)

Also die zwei jahre wurmen mich auch son bissl, aber dabei gehts sicher nicht um den ollen Fünfer.
Aber ich hoffe auch da wird sich zu aller Zufriedenheit etwas machen lassen!

@decolocsta: Ich meinte auch nicht dich


----------



## Weight Weenie (5. Dezember 2008)

Was soll das ganze bringen? Wenn ihr geld braucht besorgt euch das doch anders und nicht über die User.

Bei Ebay muss man sich als Verkäufer auch registrieren und was bringts?

Richtig - überhaupt nichts. Ich hab heuer schon 2mal bei jemandem gekauft der mir nichts geliefert hat und auf dem Schaden bleibe ich sitzen weil Name und Adresse des Verkäufers nicht gestimmt haben.

Wenn also wer betrügen will dann macht er das sowieso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (5. Dezember 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> Die User müssen wissen, auf was sie sich bei einem unidentifizierten Verkäufer einlassen.


Wenn das stimmen würde, hätte es keinen Betrugsfall gegeben.  Bist Du dann auch gegen Anschnallpflicht im Auto?



j-man schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Gibt es einen einzigen belegten Fall, in dem sich einer der Admins tatsächlich einem "PROBLEM" gegenüber sah, welches rechtlichen Beistand erforderlich machte?


Das magst ihn selber fragen... obwohl ers eigentlich schon dargelegt hat.



j-man schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist leider: Hier wird Geld auf Kosten der Kleinverkäufer gemacht


Wenn Dir nochmal anschaust, dass von den 5 Euro fast nichts über bleibt, kann von "Geld machen" nicht die Rede sein. Sehr sachlich argumentiert Du nicht.



j-man schrieb:


> nach zwei Jahren nochmal Geld einsacken zu können, ohne sich erneuten Aufwand machen zu müssen.


Der Aufwand in zwei Jahren (= Steuern, Gebühren, Briefversand) ist derselbe wie heute.


----------



## tvaellen (5. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> bitte, mach dich nicht lächerlich, du weißt genau
> das dem nicht so ist!
> Hier mit übertriebenen Darstellungen Leute dafür gewinnen
> ist unterste Schublade!



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5363720&postcount=225

Wer lesen und schreiben kann, ist klar im Vorteil.
(direkt unter der Grafik, falls das zu schwierig ist)

Oder willst du behaupten, dass Thomas lügt ?


----------



## j-man (5. Dezember 2008)

@ carmin ich halte meine Argumentation für sachlich. Du zitierst mich aus meinem Fazit, das ich nach der Abwägung der Argumente ziehe. Das darf dann auch gerne mal knapp ausfallen. Am Ende stellt es sich mir nunmal als Geldmacherei dar, da 

1. die Kosten der Einrichtung - abgesehen vom Porto - einmalig sind und
2. bei der Zweitidentifizierung diese einmaligen Kosten schon längst amortisiert sind.

Der Vergleich mit der Anschnallpflicht hinkt gewaltig. Ich will mich trotzdem dazu äußern: Im Straßenverkehr geht es um öffentlichrechtliche Belange und die (körperliche) Unversehrtheit auch der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer.

HIER geht es um zivilrechtliche Kaufverträge, da gilt das sog. Prinzip der Privatautonomie - jeder kann, keiner muss einen Vertrag mit wem auch immer schließen. Und daher kann auch niemand - noch dazu in einem unentgeltlichen Forum - Schutz vor Betrügereien erwarten.  

Mit meinem Beitrag habe ich doch grade speziell Thomas gefragt, welches "Problem" denn tatsächlich entstanden ist! 

Ich bin nach wie vor für eine freiwillige Identifizierung und würde mich freuen, wenn die Admins den Verkäufern diese Möglichkeit geben würden, ohne alle (potentiellen) Verkäufer der obligatorischen kostenpflichtigen Registrierungspflicht zu unterwerfen.


----------



## Aalex (5. Dezember 2008)

habe es nun nur überflogen

aber wurde das Thema Nachnamezahlung schon angesprochen?

NN + Bewertungssystem dürfte doch ausreichend sein, oder nicht? 

ist für den käufer halt nur teurer (Nachnamegebühr der Post)

Wenns schon vorgeschlagen wurde sorry


----------



## juleannika (5. Dezember 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> @ carmin ich halte meine Argumentation für sachlich. Du zitierst mich aus meinem Fazit, das ich nach der Abwägung der Argumente ziehe. Das darf dann auch gerne mal knapp ausfallen. Am Ende stellt es sich mir nunmal als Geldmacherei dar, da
> 
> 1. die Kosten der Einrichtung - abgesehen vom Porto - einmalig sind und
> 2. bei der Zweitidentifizierung diese einmaligen Kosten schon längst amortisiert sind.
> ...


----------



## thaper (5. Dezember 2008)

rr-igel schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Unterschied ist da schon, von uns Racing Team Mitgliedern sollten die Informationen im Problemfall über die Administratoren und die Organisation des Racing Teams zugänglich sein und auch besser verifiziert als über das IBC Ident Verfahren.
> Und wie soll das bei Dir gehen?
> Ich meine auch das die Racing Team Mitglieder automatisch für den Bikemarkt freigeschaltet werden sollten (ohne die extra PNs). Warum gibt es dazu keine Rückmeldung von den Administratoren?
> Trotzdem werde ich mich bei meinem nächsten größeren Angebot ggfs. registrieren, allerdings nicht solange es nur Kleinteile sind.




ja genau!

dann bestehe ich darauf, das alle die mehr als 5 positive bewertungen innerhalb der letzten 2 jahre gesammelt haben auch automatisch den haken aber keine extra pns bekommen.
wer will kann sich ja die pn s kaufen.


----------



## tvaellen (5. Dezember 2008)

j-man schrieb:
			
		

> HIER geht es um zivilrechtliche Kaufverträge, da gilt das sog. Prinzip der Privatautonomie - jeder kann, keiner muss einen Vertrag mit wem auch immer schließen. Und daher kann auch niemand - noch dazu in einem unentgeltlichen Forum - Schutz vor Betrügereien erwarten.
> 
> Mit meinem Beitrag habe ich doch grade speziell Thomas gefragt, welches "Problem" denn tatsächlich entstanden ist!



Abgesehen davon, dass es lästig ist, wenn einem regelmäßig die Polizei kontaktiert, auch wenn es nur als Zeuge ist (das kostet Zeit und Geld, welches idR nicht erstattet wird), wurde oben das potentielle Haftungsrisiko für die Admins schon mal angedeutet:



rikman schrieb:


> Auch die Gerichte sind sich uebrigens keineswegs einig, was die Thematik Haftung von Website-Betreibern angeht. Fast woechentlich werden da Urteile gesprochen, eines widerspricht da meist dem anderen. Stoererhaftung



Falls dich das wirklich interessiert, findest du hier
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Stoe...spricht-Landgericht-Hamburg--/meldung/110578/
einen brauchbaren Einstieg.


----------



## j-man (5. Dezember 2008)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass es lästig ist, wenn einem regelmäßig die Polizei kontaktiert, auch wenn es nur als Zeuge ist (das kostet Zeit und Geld, welches idR nicht erstattet wird), wurde oben das potentielle Haftungsrisiko für die Admins schon mal angedeutet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tvaellen, leider hast Du offenbar nicht meine Beiträge gelesen, die sich genau mit der Frage der Haftung auseinander setzen. Ich sage es aber gerne noch einmal (jetzt aber auch zum letzten Mal): Die Gerichte beschäftigen sich bei den angesprochenen Fragen mit Fällen von Produktpiraterie und beleidigenden Äußerungen! Es geht dabei nicht um strafrechtliche Haftung für Betrugsfälle! 

Diesbezüglich sind Forenbetreiber als sog. Host-Provider von der Haftung ausgenommen, darüber besteht auch kein Zweifel oder Uneinigkeit zwischen den Gerichten. Schaue mal hier in Abs. 31: http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20040265.htm Da geht es um die wortgleiche Vorgängernorm des heutigen § 10 TMG. Danach haften Forenbetreiber nicht strafrechtlich. Da spricht das höchste deutsche ordentliche Gericht und dieser Grundsatz wurde nie und nirgends angezweifelt und ist auch so in den Gesetzesmaterialien verankert. 

Danke für den Hinweis auf den "brauchbaren Einstieg", ich kenne die einschlägige Rechtsprechung ganz gut. Aber wie gesagt, lies' bitte erst meine vorherigen Beiträge, damit Du ein wenig besser informiert bist.


----------



## stephan- (5. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> bitte, mach dich nicht lächerlich, du weißt genau
> das dem nicht so ist!
> Hier mit übertriebenen Darstellungen Leute dafür gewinnen
> ist unterste Schublade!




Wenn dir das nicht passt, musst du wo anders hingehen. Entscheidungen der Admins stehen normalerweise nichtmal zur Debatte.


Das Ebay-Argument ist totaler Schwachsinn da Ebay z.B. für Festpreisartikel eine saftige Gebühr bezieht. Bei einem Festpreisartikel von 20-25 zahle ich da insgesamt Gebühren von fast 5 (Angebotsgebühr und Verkaufsprovision) - DAS nenne ich unrentabel, dagegen sind die 5 hier der reinste Witz. Wenn ihr keinen Festpreis setzt habt ihr sogar noch das Risiko, dass ihr euren Krempel für einen Euro abgeben müsst und ihr habt null Kontrolle darüber wer mitbietet und wer nicht.




Masira schrieb:


> ein paar seiten voher hat napalmdeath gemeint, dass es 5600 verkaufsanzeigen sind, die im bikemarkt stehen. das verkäufer mehr als eine anzeige laufen haben ist auch klar, dennoch sind es siche rmehr als 1000 verkäufer...



Ich selbst hatte vor ein paar Tagen die selbe(!) Anzeige etwa 10x drin. Da ich sie nach einigen Tagen nochmal gepostet habe und auch noch in anderen Kategorien das Komplettrad in Teilen angeboten habe. Und dabei hat es sich nur um einen Artikel gehandelt.
Es ist lächerlich hier total unbegründete Schätzungen aufzustellen um damit anderen Leuten zu sagen, sie hätten Unrecht. 


Wenn euch das nicht passt dann sucht euch andere Märkte oder geht zu Ebay, dann seht ihr was ihr davon habt.


----------



## tvaellen (5. Dezember 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> tvaellen, leider hast Du offenbar nicht meine Beiträge gelesen, die sich genau mit der Frage der Haftung auseinander setzen. Ich sage es aber gerne noch einmal (jetzt aber auch zum letzten Mal): Die Gerichte beschäftigen sich bei den angesprochenen Fragen mit Fällen von Produktpiraterie und beleidigenden Äußerungen! Es geht dabei nicht um strafrechtliche Haftung für Betrugsfälle!
> 
> Diesbezüglich sind Forenbetreiber als sog. Host-Provider von der Haftung ausgenommen, darüber besteht auch kein Zweifel oder Uneinigkeit zwischen den Gerichten. Schaue mal hier in Abs. 31: http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20040265.htm Da geht es um die wortgleiche Vorgängernorm des heutigen § 10 TMG. Danach haften Forenbetreiber nicht strafrechtlich. Da spricht das höchste deutsche ordentliche Gericht und dieser Grundsatz wurde nie und nirgends angezweifelt und ist auch so in den Gesetzesmaterialien verankert.



Nein, ich habe deine Beiträge nicht alle gelesen, ich habe auch noch was anderes zu tun. 
Vom Strafrecht habe ich nicht gesprochen und es geht in dem Heise Beitrag nicht um Strafrecht, wie man schon aus dem Aktenzeichen des Amtsgerichts München entnehmen kann (142 C 6791/08), denn das ist unzweifelhaft ein zivilrechtliches.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rass (5. Dezember 2008)

Lob an die Forum Admins, gute Idee!


----------



## j-man (5. Dezember 2008)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe deine Beiträge nicht alle gelesen, ich habe auch noch was anderes zu tun.
> Vom Strafrecht habe ich nicht gesprochen und es geht in dem Heise Beitrag nicht um Strafrecht, wie man schon aus dem Aktenzeichen des Amtsgerichts München entnehmen kann (142 C 6791/08), denn das ist unzweifelhaft ein zivilrechtliches.



Ich spreche aber vom Strafrecht, denn wenn die Polizei vorbei kommt, geht es um einen strafrechtlichen Vorwurf. Natürlich ist die Entscheidung des AG München eine zivilrechtliche, aber nochmal: Sie beschäftigt sich mit der Haftung für einen beleidigenden Kommentar im Rahmen eines Blogs (von Stefan Niggemeier). 

Das hat wirklich überhaupt nichts mit der Frage hier zu tun! Bei "uns" kann es einzig und allein um eine strafrechtliche Verantwortlichkeit gehen. Ich bin ehrlich verblüfft, wie sehr Du Dich dieser Tatsache verweigerst. 

Oder verkenne ich Dich? Dann sage mir bitte, welchen zivilrechtlichen Ansatzpunkt für eine Haftung Du siehst. Wäre wirklich sehr interessant für mich.

PS: Den Hinweis auf "ich habe auch noch etwas anderes zu tun" und gleichzeitig vermeintlich wohlgemeinte Ratschläge zu geben ("brauchbarer Einstieg"), ohne sich selbst mit der Sache ausreichend auseinander gesetzt zu haben, würde ich für gewöhnlich als arrogant auffassen.


----------



## punkt (5. Dezember 2008)

rr-igel schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Unterschied ist da schon, von uns Racing Team Mitgliedern sollten die Informationen im Problemfall über die Administratoren und die Organisation des Racing Teams zugänglich sein und auch besser verifiziert als über das IBC Ident Verfahren.
> Ich meine auch das die Racing Team Mitglieder automatisch für den Bikemarkt freigeschaltet werden sollten (ohne die extra PNs). Warum gibt es dazu keine Rückmeldung von den Administratoren?



hoffe auch, dass es dazu eine rückmeldung gibt.


----------



## hartmeanle (5. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mich durch den Thread durchgequält, das Thema ist ja der Hammer. Das lassen sich die Leute abzocken und schicken Rikman die Poly vor die Tür ich kann es nicht Glauben.
Aber welche Sicherheit gibt es denn das Betrugsversuche unterbunden werden nur weil man eine Adresse hat ? Ist beweisbar das die UserID hinter der Adresse auch den Betrug durchführte ? Thema highjacking von Accounts, denn es gibt besimmt User die Passwörter mit geringer Effizenz benutzen. 
Ich bin sicher das man die User des Forums nicht 100% ig schützen kann. Ich hoffe ihr geht einen für euch guten Weg, ich drücke die Daumen, beide.

Ralf


----------



## TZR (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mich jetzt hier nicht durch 15 Seiten gequält, habe aber nur eine kurze Frage, die man bitte ggf. nochmal kurz beantworten möge, falls sie schon behandelt wurde:

Ich habe fast nie was zu verkaufen und hier auch noch nichts verkauft. Darf ich in meiner Signatur Kleinkram anbieten oder untergräbt das dann den Bikemarkt?


----------



## thaper (5. Dezember 2008)

dazu wurde nichts geäussert. zum glück.


----------



## punkt (5. Dezember 2008)

streng genommen müsste das dann auch verboten werden. andererseits stellt das pn system ja keine handelsplattform dar.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. Dezember 2008)

Aalex schrieb:


> habe es nun nur überflogen
> 
> aber wurde das Thema Nachnamezahlung schon angesprochen?
> 
> ...



Was bringt denn der Nachnahmeversad für Sicherheit? Überleg mal... nada!



hartmeanle schrieb:


> ...Aber welche Sicherheit gibt es denn das Betrugsversuche unterbunden werden nur weil man eine Adresse hat ?...



Ein wenig mehr als vorher...
Soll ein Mittelweg aus Flexibilität und Sicherheit sein, wobei die Flexibilität im Vordergrund steht!
Man würde den Bikemarkt nie zu 100% sicher bekommen, jedoch schafft man es schnell die Flexibilität auf 0% zu verringern...


----------



## decolocsta (5. Dezember 2008)

Edit:

Hab beschlossen nichts mehr zu dem Thema zu sagen,

die Beführworter die sich wegen dem grünen Haken anscheinend zur Solidarität verpflichtet fühlen
sind mir viel zu dickköpfig, können und wollen nicht auf angesprochene Probleme eingehen,
reden alles gnadenlos schön und sind einfach nur dickköpfig, ist denke ich besser einfach
nichts mehr zu sagen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (5. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Hab beschlossen nichts mehr zu dem Thema zu sagen,
> 
> ...



Die andere Seite sieht ja genauso aus nur in grün:

auch hier fühlen sich die Leute zur Solidarität verpflichtet. Sind teilweise sehr dickköpfig, können und wollen nicht bereits erklärte Punkte einsehen und hinterfragen sie ständig Seite für Seite, reden alles gnadenlos schlecht und sind auch auf ihre Weise recht dickköpfig...

Klar, auch ich bin der Meinung, dass ich nix mehr weiter sagen sollte... Angenommen der Thread wächst auf über 50 Seiten, die letzte Seite wird der zehnten arg ähneln, was den Inhalt angeht, zumindest grob...

Weiterhin versuche ich der zukünftigen Entwicklung des Bikemarktes optimistisch entgegen zu sehen, ob er damit sicherer wird oder ob nur eine Sicherheit vogegaukelt wird, ist mir in erster Linie wurst. Ich persönlich versuche auch weiterhin unbetrogen zu bleiben und werde auch nach dem 15. Dezember mit einer sehr guten Portion Menschenverstand zu handeln.


Edit: Richtig witzig wirds wohl erst nach dem 15. Dezember, wenn die Leute, die hiervon bisher nichts mitbekommen haben, auf einmal alle anfangen zu posten, dann erst gehts richtig rund... Wenn der kleine Max sein Kona Stinky zum 10. male im Tausch gegen ein Intense/Iron Horse anbieten wollte, jedoch nicht mehr kann...


----------



## napalmdeath (5. Dezember 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Die andere Seite sieht ja genauso aus nur in grün:
> 
> auch hier fühlen sich die Leute zur Solidarität verpflichtet. Sind teilweise sehr dickköpfig, können und wollen nicht bereits erklärte Punkte einsehen und hinterfragen sie ständig Seite für Seite, reden alles gnadenlos schlecht und sind auch auf ihre Weise recht dickköpfig...
> 
> ...



hi,
jaaa..stimmt habe nicht an die kleinen mäxchen gedacht...wirklich schade um diese spezies,die werden im bikemarkt aussterben.
die stellen bestimmt die hochgelobten "schnaeppchen" ein...
gruesse an alle maexchen und bennys,
markus


----------



## tvaellen (6. Dezember 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> Ich spreche aber vom Strafrecht, denn wenn die Polizei vorbei kommt, geht es um einen strafrechtlichen Vorwurf. Natürlich ist die Entscheidung des AG München eine zivilrechtliche, aber nochmal: Sie beschäftigt sich mit der Haftung für einen beleidigenden Kommentar im Rahmen eines Blogs (von Stefan Niggemeier).
> 
> Das hat wirklich überhaupt nichts mit der Frage hier zu tun! Bei "uns" kann es einzig und allein um eine strafrechtliche Verantwortlichkeit gehen. Ich bin ehrlich verblüfft, wie sehr Du Dich dieser Tatsache verweigerst.
> 
> Oder verkenne ich Dich? Dann sage mir bitte, welchen zivilrechtlichen Ansatzpunkt für eine Haftung Du siehst. Wäre wirklich sehr interessant für mich.



Wir sind hier zwar weder im juristischen Seminar noch in der mündlichen bzw. Haupt- Verhandlung und auch nicht in einem Juraforum. Dennoch ein paar Stichpunkte:

a) Strafrecht: §§ 263, 27, 13 (Beihilfe durch Unterlassen bei bestehender Garantenstellung)

b) Zivilrecht: § 823 II i.V.m. den Strafrechtsnormen sowie pVV (§ 280) des unentgeltlichen Dienstleistungsvertrages (Marketplace)

Das ist zwar alles eher unwahrscheinlich, insb. weil man für die strafrechtliche Verantwortlichkeit Vorsatz zumindest in der Form des dolus eventualis braucht.
Aber aus meiner praktischen Erfahrung ist es aber schon immer mal wieder erstaunlich, auf welche kreativen Ideen Polizeibeamte und Staatsanwälte kommen können. Hier in Erfurt hat ein "junger" Staatsanwalt  serienweise Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Jugendliche (!) eingeleitet, welche die Leihfrist in der Bücherei überzogen hatten (wg Unterschlagung) und wollte sogar Hausdurchsuchungen nach den Büchern veranstalten. Zum Glück hat ihm das Amtsgericht den Vogel gezeigt und auf Gefahr im Verzug hat er sich nicht getraut. Von irgendwelchen skurrilen Ideen, die bisweilen die Kripo hat und die auf der StA Ebene ausgebremst werden, will ich gar nicht reden.

Wenn man so etwas mitbekommt, wird man (über?)vorsichtig. Ich kann es jedenfalls nicht ausschließen, dass plötzlich einer auf die Idee Beihilfe durch Unterlassen kommt, gerade wenn in der Vergangenheit schon öfter Betrugsfälle vorgekommen sind und nichts dagegen unternommen wurde ("scheint ihm ja egal zu sein" - ergo : billigende Inkaufnahme). Und wenn die Server erst mal beschlagnahmt sind und sich bei LKA befinden, können wir das Forum vergessen, denn das dauert dann Monate 

Ich kann es Thomas/rikman jedenfalls nicht verdenken, dass sie sich auf solche Experimente nicht einlassen, sondern den berühmt-rüchtigten "sicheren Weg" gehen wollen und dann müssen sie etwas unternehmen.



> PS: Den Hinweis auf "ich habe auch noch etwas anderes zu tun" und gleichzeitig vermeintlich wohlgemeinte Ratschläge zu geben ("brauchbarer Einstieg"), ohne sich selbst mit der Sache ausreichend auseinander gesetzt zu haben, würde ich für gewöhnlich als arrogant auffassen.



Das war ein Missverständnis. Ich weiss ja nicht, wer hier alles von der Jura-Fraktion herumturnt. Vielleicht sollte man für uns analog zum grünen Haken ein rotes Paragraphenzeichen einfügen, dann ist man gewarnt.  Ich hatte deine Postings oben nicht gelesen, der Thread ist ja ziemlich lang und hatte vermutet, du hättest den Hinweis von rikman auf die -durchaus denkbare- Störerhaftung übersehen.


----------



## Ronja (6. Dezember 2008)

Also, ich bin grundsätzlich schon für die Identifizierung, was mich aber bislang abhält, ist die Frage , daß ich nicht weiß, unter welchen Umständen dann meine Adresse rausgerückt wird und vorallem an wen? 
Nur wenn Anzeige erstattet wurde und dann an die Polizei ? 
Oder kann jeder sagen, er hatte nen Deal mit mir und kriegt die Adresse? Es können sich ja nach einer Anonce auch Leute melden, an die man garnicht verkauft hat. Der tatsächliche Käufer kriegt die Adresse von mir aber sowieso.
Wär schön wenn es hier mal ne konkrete Antwort zu gäbe, sorry, wenn ich was überlesen haben sollte.
Gruß Ronja


----------



## napalmdeath (6. Dezember 2008)

hi,
soweit ich das hier verfolgt habe ist es noch nicht geklaert..

vielleicht kann man es so regeln,das die daten nach anzeige angefordet werden koennen.
ich gehe mal davon aus,das keiner nur so aus spass jemanden anzeigt,um nur an eine adresse zu kommen (da gibt es leichtere wege).

eine antwort auf die frage  waehre spannend...
gruesse,
markus


----------



## j-man (6. Dezember 2008)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Wir sind hier zwar weder im juristischen Seminar noch in der mündlichen bzw. Haupt- Verhandlung und auch nicht in einem Juraforum. Dennoch ein paar Stichpunkte:
> 
> a) Strafrecht: §§ 263, 27, 13 (Beihilfe durch Unterlassen bei bestehender Garantenstellung)
> 
> ...



Ich will jetzt auch keine Strafrechtsvorlesung herunterbeten, aber Vorsatz?! Du gibst Dir die Antwort auf die Frage ja im Grunde selbst. 



tvaellen schrieb:


> Ich kann es Thomas/rikman jedenfalls nicht verdenken, dass sie sich auf solche Experimente nicht einlassen, sondern den berühmt-rüchtigten "sicheren Weg" gehen wollen und dann müssen sie etwas unternehmen.



Hierfür würde eine freiwillige Registrierung ausreichen, insbesondere auch, um jeden Gedanken an einen Vorsatz endgültig auszuräumen. Zusätzlich ein deutlicher Hinweis auf der Startseite des BM.

So sehr ich die Arbeit der Admins und aller Mods hier ehrlich schätze und bewundere, bleibt die Pflichtregistrierung aller Verkäufer für mich Geschäftemacherei. Zumal vor dem Hintergrund der kurzen Laufzeit von 2 Jahren.

Ich klinke mich jetzt aus der Diskussion aus, da ich beginne, mich zu wiederholen.  Nichts für ungut, aber diese rigorose Maßnahme halte ich für unstatthaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 118650 (6. Dezember 2008)

Erst mal muß ich ein Lob aussprechen das sich jemand überhaupt Gedanken darüber macht wie man das I-Net sicherer macht!

Ich würde mich hier mal auch zu denen zählen die eher selten etwas kaufen/verkaufen hier im Forum. Darum trifft mich das wohl auch sehr viel weniger wie iele andere hier.

Aber die neue Registrierung finde ich gerade bei den Käufen bei denen man Sicherheit braucht auch nicht sicher.
Wie oben schon erwähnt wurde kann ich mich Problemlos auf eine falsche Adresse registrieren, hier einen top Rahmen, einen Freerider und 'ne Gabel verkloppen, schnell mal 3000,-  einsacken und die Käufer sind ihre Kohle genau so los wie vorher auch!
Und das ganze hat mich dann nur 5,-  gekostet! Ist doch ein super Deal oder?

Wer registriert sich schon für 5,-  um hier im Forum jemanden mit Kleinverkäufen (Griffe für 15,-, Pedale für 25,-) abzuziehen?

Wenn hier jemand vorsätzlich Teile anbietet, nur um Leute abzuzocken dann wird ihn euere neue Registrierung auch nicht daran hindern.
Darum sehe ich keinen Sinn in eurer Postregistrierung!
Die beste Sicherheit ist eben immer noch wenn jeder sein Hirn einschaltet und nach gesundem Menschenverstand handelt bevor er das vermeintliche Superschnäppchen kauft!


----------



## [email protected]!t (6. Dezember 2008)

ich halte 5 für etwas teuer , grob geschätzt halte ich den aufwand je brief für max. 3,50.
seht ihr das als aufwandsentschädigung oder gewerblichen ursprungs ?

da halte ich das postident verfahren für sicherer und günstger ist es auch.

gottseidank haben ich mein ganzen kram schon verkauft.


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe es gemacht mal sehen ob es geklappt hat ;-)


----------



## punkt (6. Dezember 2008)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> ich halte 5 für etwas teuer , grob geschätzt halte ich den aufwand je brief für max. 3,50.
> seht ihr das als aufwandsentschädigung oder gewerblichen ursprungs ?
> 
> da halte ich das postident verfahren für sicherer und günstger ist es auch.
> ...



zumindest das wurde schon ausführlich geklärt


----------



## MaddinMaddin (6. Dezember 2008)

ich find des total bescheurt, des lohnt sich dann nicht mehr für mich und viele andere sicher auch! kann man das nicht freiwillig machen?? ich geh doch EXTRA deshalb hierher weil ich keine ebay gebühren zahlen möchte...
ECHT SCHADE!!!


----------



## Geißlein (6. Dezember 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> In den letzten Monaten kam es jedoch vermehrt zu Betrügereien...



Will jetzt niemanden als Betrüger hinstellen, aber wer gibt mir die Sicherheit und die Garantie, dass meine Adressdaten (für die ich auch noch 5 hinletzen soll/muss) streng vertraulich behandelt werden


----------



## punkt (6. Dezember 2008)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Will jetzt niemanden als Betrüger hinstellen, aber wer gibt mir die Sicherheit und die Garantie, dass meine Adressdaten (für die ich auch noch 5 hinletzen soll/muss) streng vertraulich behandelt werden



wer gibt dir bei einem onlineshop die garantie?


----------



## Geißlein (6. Dezember 2008)

punkt schrieb:


> wer gibt dir bei einem onlineshop die garantie?



... stimmt, dann könnte ich meine Adresse gleich in meine Sig. schreiben


----------



## DieÖligeKette (6. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Woher weiss ich denn ob ich unter die ersten 100 bin?



Und noch ne Runde...


----------



## kinschman (6. Dezember 2008)

punkt schrieb:


> wer gibt dir bei einem onlineshop die garantie?



...haste schonmal in die AGBs des jeweiligen online-shops geschaut - da muss das drinstehen was mit den daten genau passiert 

außerdem ist ein onlineshop eine andere (rechtliche) institution als 2 privatpersonen die zufällig admins sind.
für onlineshops gelten andere rechten und pflichten (schärfer) als für privatpersonen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silent (6. Dezember 2008)

kinschman schrieb:


> außerdem ist ein onlineshop eine andere (rechtliche) institution als 2 privatpersonen die zufällig admins sind.


Du irrst.
Das IBC ist gewerblich anzusehen, allein schon wegen der geschalteten Werbung.


----------



## napalmdeath (6. Dezember 2008)

hi,
ihr macht mich noch paranoid mit eurem datenschutz,ich traue mich schon nicht mehr mich mit namen an telefon zu melden ;-)
gruesse,
markus


----------



## DieÖligeKette (6. Dezember 2008)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> hi,
> ihr macht mich noch paranoid mit eurem datenschutz,ich traue mich schon nicht mehr mich mit namen an telefon zu melden ;-)
> gruesse,
> markus



 

Hätte ich an deiner Stelle auch Angst vor, könnte ja die Russin dran sein *duck*


----------



## Troyleedesigns (6. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!
Ich weiß nicht, ob die Frage schon einmal gestellt wurde(hab keine Zeit 16 Seiten durchzulesen,sry), aber mich würde mal interessieren, wie das dann mit der Adressenweitergabe an einen Käufer funktioniert. Läuft das dann so, dass der Käufer wie bei Ebay den Artikel bindend kauft und dann meine Adresse bekommt? Oder kann jeder ohne Verpflichtung kaufen und bekommt meine Adesse? 

Viele Grüße, Martin


----------



## Kevin.G (6. Dezember 2008)

kann man das nicht so einrichten, dass das mit der Verifizierung Ã¼ber Festnetz Telefon oder Handy lÃ¤uft (wie z. b. bei pafnet)???
Das kostet ncht so viel, sondern nur einen Anruf (max. 0,93â¬) und geht auch viel viel schneller und bequemer!!!!!
_______________________________________________________________________
*Rettet den Bikemarkt, bitte Abstimmen:*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=370513


----------



## Dirtpro500 (6. Dezember 2008)

Man könnte doch es auch so machen, dass in Zukunft eine BEWERTUNG DES KÄUFERS Pflicht ist!!! Das kostet nichts und ist leicht einzurichten!!!!
___________________________________________________
Rettet den Bikemarkt, bitte Abstimmen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=370513


----------



## mete (6. Dezember 2008)

Alles super Ideen, da kann man gleich zu ebay wechseln. Ich hinterlege doch nicht meine Daten und bezahl' noch etwas dafür...


----------



## punkt (6. Dezember 2008)

kinschman schrieb:


> ...haste schonmal in die AGBs des jeweiligen online-shops geschaut - da muss das drinstehen was mit den daten genau passiert



ja hab ich gelesen und ich sags mal so: wach auf, du lebst in einer traumwelt



mete schrieb:


> Alles super Ideen, da kann man gleich zu ebay wechseln. Ich hinterlege doch nicht meine Daten und bezahl' noch etwas dafür...



soso, und bei ebay hinterlegst du deine daten natürlich nicht und ebay ist natürlich auch völlig kostenlos. hatte ich vergessen..


----------



## mete (6. Dezember 2008)

punkt schrieb:


> soso, und bei ebay hinterlegst du deine daten natürlich nicht und ebay ist natürlich auch völlig kostenlos. hatte ich vergessen..



Klar mach' ich das, aber was macht dann den Bikemarkt für mich attraktiv? Nichts. Abgesehen davon habe ich bei ebay wenigstens eine Verkaufsgarantie, ich spreche mehr Leute an, der Erlös ist meist höher und ich muss mir keine unverschämten Angebote anhören. Das System mag ich in beiden Fällen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. Dezember 2008)

railburn schrieb:


> ...Wie oben schon erwähnt wurde kann ich mich Problemlos auf eine falsche Adresse registrieren, hier einen top Rahmen, einen Freerider und 'ne Gabel verkloppen, schnell mal 3000,-  einsacken und die Käufer sind ihre Kohle genau so los wie vorher auch!
> Und das ganze hat mich dann nur 5,-  gekostet! Ist doch ein super Deal oder?
> 
> Wer registriert sich schon für 5,-  um hier im Forum jemanden mit Kleinverkäufen (Griffe für 15,-, Pedale für 25,-) abzuziehen?...
> ...



Naja, wer überweist schon übermäßig viel Geld für einen Freerider, den er nicht persönlich begutachtet hat? Du sagst es ja selber: Leute ohne gesundem Menschenverstand und mit ausgeschaltetem Hirn!

Bei teuren Sachen, seien es hochwertige Gabeln, Freerider oder Rahmen wäre ich eh immer sehr vorsichtig, was Vorkasse angeht, zumindest bin ich da immer mißtrauisch und muss abwägen, ob ich das Risiko eingehe oder nicht....



Troyleedesigns schrieb:


> ...aber mich würde mal interessieren, wie das dann mit der Adressenweitergabe an einen Käufer funktioniert. Läuft das dann so, dass der Käufer wie bei Ebay den Artikel bindend kauft und dann meine Adresse bekommt?...



Weder noch. Deine Daten bekommt der Käufer wohl erst, wenn du ihm nichts geschickt hast obwohl er die Kohle längst überwiesen hat... Der Käufer muss auch nicht direkt an deine Daten kommen, im Falle eines Betruges werden die Daten des Betrügers direkt weitergeleitet...


----------



## napalmdeath (6. Dezember 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Klar mach' ich das, aber was macht dann den Bikemarkt für mich attraktiv? Nichts. Abgesehen davon habe ich bei ebay wenigstens eine Verkaufsgarantie, ich spreche mehr Leute an, der Erlös ist meist höher und ich muss mir keine unverschämten Angebote anhören. Das System mag ich in beiden Fällen nicht.



hi,
hier kannste entscheiden ob du den artikel verkaufen moechtest,beim ebay musste es zum hoechstgebot abgeben.
und schau mal auf die klicks beim ebay und hier im forum,sind ziemlich gleich (meine erfahrung,gebote sind weniger).
und bei 3-4 auktionen haste mehr als 5.- euro ausgegeben.
die doofen sofortkaufangebote bekommste im ebay genauso,vielleicht nicht in der haeufigkeit,dafuer ist es auch nur bis zu 10tage in der auktion..
gruesse,
markus


----------



## MaddinMaddin (6. Dezember 2008)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> hi,
> hier kannste entscheiden ob du den artikel verkaufen moechtest,beim ebay musste es zum hoechstgebot abgeben



Wenn ich hier etwas einstelle, dann möchte ich es doch auch verkaufen!!!
Was is so schlimm, sein zeug auf ebay an den höchstbietenden Abzugeben??


----------



## napalmdeath (6. Dezember 2008)

MaddinMaddin schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier etwas einstelle, dann möchte ich es doch auch verkaufen!!!
> Was is so schlimm, sein zeug auf ebay an den höchstbietenden Abzugeben??



hi,
haste falsch verstanden..beim ebay musste es zum hoechstgebot abgeben auch wenn dir das hoechst gebot nicht ausreicht.
hier kannste abwarten bis in passendes angebot eintrudelt,auch laenger als bis zu 10 tage.
gruesse,
markus


----------



## mete (6. Dezember 2008)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> hi,
> haste falsch verstanden..beim ebay musste es zum hoechstgebot abgeben auch wenn dir das hoechst gebot nicht ausreicht.
> hier kannste abwarten bis in passendes angebot eintrudelt,auch laenger als bis zu 10 tage.
> gruesse,
> markus



Ich sage doch, es ist beides Schrott und für mich nur ein Vorwand für dieses Angebot eine Gebühr zu kassieren, wer betrogen wird, der will es so, Adresse+Telefonnummer verlangen, prüfen und fertig, da benötigt man nicht noch diesen "Service" und seine Daten auf einem weiteren Server im Internet.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (6. Dezember 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Ich sage doch, es ist beides Schrott und für mich nur ein Vorwand für dieses Angebot eine Gebühr zu kassieren, wer betrogen wird, der will es so, Adresse+Telefonnummer verlangen, prüfen und fertig, da benötigt man nicht noch diesen "Service" und seine Daten auf einem weiteren Server im Internet.



Wie überprüfste die Adresse denn, schickste jedem erst ne Karte mit nem Code den du dann per Festnetz abfragst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napalmdeath (6. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Wie überprüfste die Adresse denn, schickste jedem erst ne Karte mit nem Code den du dann per Festnetz abfragst?



hi,
wuerde mich auch intressieren!
gruesse,
markus


----------



## mete (6. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Wie überprüfste die Adresse denn, schickste jedem erst ne Karte mit nem Code den du dann per Festnetz abfragst?



Wenn ihr euch echt soooo unbeholfen anstellt, ist euch nicht mehr zu helfen, sorry. Die Existenz einer Adresse lässt sich wohl leicht nachprüfen und ist mit Festnetzanschlussnummer wohl eindeutig zuordenbar, von der Bankverbindung ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (6. Dezember 2008)

Ob uns zu helfen ist steht hier glücklicherweise nicht zur Diskussion 
Aber versuch doch einfach uns zu helfen...


----------



## MaddinMaddin (6. Dezember 2008)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> hi,
> haste falsch verstanden..beim ebay musste es zum hoechstgebot abgeben auch wenn dir das hoechst gebot nicht ausreicht.
> hier kannste abwarten bis in passendes angebot eintrudelt,auch laenger als bis zu 10 tage.
> gruesse,
> markus



Jo, da hast recht, aber damit muss man nun mal rechenen wenn man was bei ebay einstellt (ist aber eh nicht so oft, dass das angebot zu niedrig ist, das kommt immer auf die ware drauf an...)
mfg


----------



## punkt (6. Dezember 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch echt soooo unbeholfen anstellt, ist euch nicht mehr zu helfen, sorry. Die Existenz einer Adresse lässt sich wohl leicht nachprüfen und ist mit Festnetzanschlussnummer wohl eindeutig zuordenbar, von der Bankverbindung ganz zu schweigen.



und du bist dir wirklich sicher, dass du jede telefonnummer einer adresse zuordnen kannst?


----------



## MaddinMaddin (6. Dezember 2008)

Positiv:   -Mehr Sicherheit für Käufer

Negativ: -Weniger Schnäppchen
            -Weniger Mitglieder
            -Weniger Anzeigen 
            -Kosten
            -Aufwand  

...


----------



## napalmdeath (6. Dezember 2008)

mete schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch echt soooo unbeholfen anstellt, ist euch nicht mehr zu helfen, sorry. Die Existenz einer Adresse lässt sich wohl leicht nachprüfen und ist mit Festnetzanschlussnummer wohl eindeutig zuordenbar, von der Bankverbindung ganz zu schweigen.



hi,
die vorgangsweise ist (so glaube ich) jedem bekannt.
ich habe,nur als beispiel,keine festnetznummer..
dann wird es schwierig!
gruesse,
markus


----------



## mete (7. Dezember 2008)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> hi,
> die vorgangsweise ist (so glaube ich) jedem bekannt.
> ich habe,nur als beispiel,keine festnetznummer..
> dann wird es schwierig!
> ...



Dann kauf' ich bei Dir nichts . 



punkt schrieb:


> und du bist dir wirklich sicher, dass du jede telefonnummer einer adresse zuordnen kannst?


Ich nicht, aber bei einer Anzeige die entsprechenden Organe mit Sicherheit. Genauso wie bei den Bankdaten, ohne gültige Adresse bekommt man nämlich beides nicht so ohne Weiteres.


----------



## $tealth (7. Dezember 2008)

Freiheit stirbt mit sicherheit 
ich kaufe eh nur bei leuten, die hier schon lange aktiv sind und die sich betrügereien nicht leisten könnten.
so einen Blödsinn brauchen wir hier nicht.
ich werde mich jedenfalls nicht als "unseriös" degradieren lassen, nur weil ich kein grünes Häkchen neben meinem Benutzertitel habe.


----------



## bobtailoner (7. Dezember 2008)

absolut dagegen.....!!!


es läuft so wie es ist wunderbar und man kann ja wohl einfach nen bissl aufpassen bei wem man kauft. 
dann lieber ne sperre für den bikemarkt unter 18!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rock_n_Ride (7. Dezember 2008)

Dagegen!

Ich kann nur nochmal ein Zitat von ´Smubob´ auf der ersten Seite aufbrigen:






`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Verdacht, dass diese Maßnahme den Marktplatz auch nicht sicherer macht. Es wird einfach nur die Anzahl der angebotenen Artikel drastisch sinken, dadurch geht natürlich auch die Absolutzahl der Betrugsfälle zurück, keine Frage (aber ist das der Sinn?). Wieso sollte es jemand davon abhalten, ein krummes Ding durchzuziehen, nur weil seine Adresse irgendwo gespeichert ist? Die kriegt man auch anderweitig raus, wenn es hart auf hart kommt - was hier aber wahrscheinlich nie der Fall sein wird, weil bei Werten von unter 100, was sicher einen großen Prozentsatz im Marktplatz darstellt wird sicher keine Staatsanwaltschaft ihren Hintern bewegen (wenn jemand konkrete Gegenargumente und Beispiele hat, würde mich das sehr interessieren). Also hilft die Adresse, respektive die Verifizierung, auch nichts, wenn es jemand wirklich drauf anlegt. Und wieso ich für so etwas 5 zahlen soll, ist mir ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz klar.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## DieÖligeKette (7. Dezember 2008)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> absolut dagegen.....!!!
> 
> 
> es läuft so wie es ist wunderbar und man kann ja wohl einfach nen bissl aufpassen bei wem man kauft.
> dann lieber ne sperre für den bikemarkt unter 18!!!



Und wie identifizieren sich die Leute über 18?


----------



## bobtailoner (7. Dezember 2008)

von ir aus über die perso-kennziffer!


----------



## $tealth (7. Dezember 2008)

ja klar 
jetzt auh noch die kennziffer hinterlegen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




bei allem Respekt-aber wer sowas vorschlägt muss vollkommen Wahnsinnig sein


----------



## bobtailoner (7. Dezember 2008)

alter deine perso kennziffer ist überall hinterlegt!
die bekommt jeder im handumdrehen raus!
immer gegen alles ist auch nicht der richtige weg!


----------



## decolocsta (7. Dezember 2008)

abstimmen Leute:


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=370513


----------



## chri55 (7. Dezember 2008)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> dann lieber ne sperre für den bikemarkt unter 18!!!



keine gute Idee. wieso sollten nur Leute unter 18 betrügen, bzw. wieso sollten Leute über 18 weniger/gar nicht betrügen? und unseriöse Anfragen werden auch von über 18jährigen kommen...

was hat Seriosität überhaupt mit dem Alter zu tun?


----------



## $tealth (7. Dezember 2008)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> alter deine perso kennziffer ist überall hinterlegt!
> die bekommt jeder im handumdrehen raus!
> immer gegen alles ist auch nicht der richtige weg!



überall da, wo ich es nicht verhindern kann.
und hier würde ichs nicht zulassen.


----------



## bobtailoner (7. Dezember 2008)

wie auch immer...
abstimmen und ab geht´s!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieÖligeKette (7. Dezember 2008)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> wie auch immer...
> abstimmen und ab geht´s!



Das löst ja aber die Problematik nicht!


----------



## $tealth (7. Dezember 2008)

hab ich.
und du kannst dir denken für was

Es löst die problematik nicht, NICHT abzustimmen.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (7. Dezember 2008)

Sowohl als auch, aber beruhig dich, ich habe abgestimmt!


----------



## $tealth (7. Dezember 2008)

beruhigen ist ausverkauft.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (7. Dezember 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> beruhigen ist ausverkauft.



Ich merks, viel Erfolg noch...


----------



## michar (7. Dezember 2008)

an die admins:
folgendes problem..muss nen falschen link erwischt haben..hab die 5â¬ per paypal bezahlt aber die adress eingabe ueber mtb news uebersprungen...folglich gibts auch keine post! wÃ¤re schoen wenn mir jemand helfen koennte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (7. Dezember 2008)

Gib einfach deine Daten ein, sobald die Daten vollstaendig sind und das Geld da ist, wird der Brief automatisch versandt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Dezember 2008)

michar schrieb:


> an die admins:
> folgendes problem..muss nen falschen link erwischt haben..hab die 5 per paypal bezahlt aber die adress eingabe ueber mtb news uebersprungen...folglich gibts auch keine post! wäre schoen wenn mir jemand helfen koennte....


Weiteres Argument gegen den "Prozess"...?


----------



## michar (7. Dezember 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> Gib einfach deine Daten ein, sobald die Daten vollstaendig sind und das Geld da ist, wird der Brief automatisch versandt.



ja...hab ich gemacht...steht aber das noch keine zahlung angekommen ist...geld ist aber schon seit mittwoch per paypal bezahlt...muss also da sein...


----------



## thaper (7. Dezember 2008)

tzia.... das is nu bisl peinlich wa...


----------



## decolocsta (7. Dezember 2008)




----------



## michar (7. Dezember 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> tzia.... das is nu bisl peinlich wa...



ich frag mich immer noch was da schief gelaufen ist..aufjedenfall war ich direkt mit dem paypal link verlinkt...zahlung dann gemacht und gedacht das die daten dann von paypal genommen werden...war wohl ein trugschluss...


----------



## Marcus (7. Dezember 2008)

michar schrieb:


> ich frag mich immer noch was da schief gelaufen ist..aufjedenfall war ich direkt mit dem paypal link verlinkt...zahlung dann gemacht und gedacht das die daten dann von paypal genommen werden...war wohl ein trugschluss...



Bitte wende dich per Mail an hilfe @ mtb-news . de (Schick die Paypal Transaktionsnummer und alle Details zur Zahlung mit).


----------



## MaddinMaddin (7. Dezember 2008)

Rettet den Bikemarkt, bitte abstimmen!!!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=370513


----------



## michar (7. Dezember 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> Bitte wende dich per Mail an hilfe @ mtb-news . de (Schick die Paypal Transaktionsnummer und alle Details zur Zahlung mit).



is getan danke


----------



## Nasi (7. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

manchmal muss man sich echt wundern.
Da werden nicht nur hunderte sondern tausende von Euros fÃ¼r Bikes, Klamotten, und jeden mÃ¶glichen und unmÃ¶glichen Firlefanz ausgegeben.
Wenn dann die Forenbetreiber 5.--â¬, fÃ¼r 2 Jahre wohlgemerkt, fÃ¼r eine Verbesserung der Sicherheit der Verkaufsplatform  haben mÃ¶chte dann wird gleich darauf rumgeritten. KopfschÃ¼ttel.
Wenn ich mir das nicht mehr leisten kann, dann lasse ich auch das Biken, denn alleine die VerschleiÃteile sind ein Vielfaches der 5 Euro.

Verkauft Eure Sachen Ã¼ber die Onlineauktionen, dann seid Ihr in 2 Jahren auch schnell mal 5 Euro los.
Die 100% Sicherheit wird es nie im Internet geben das ist klar, und viele sind auch leichtsinnig, aber wenn es der SIcherheit dient, warum nicht.

Gruss Nasi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (7. Dezember 2008)

oh man, du checkst es ja echt ab.... es geht net um die firlefanz 5euro...


----------



## chri55 (7. Dezember 2008)

noch eine Frage: behält man nach dem Ablauf der Frist von 2 Jahren noch den 750-pm Speicher oder werden automatisch alle über 100 gelöscht?

außerdem fand ich die Frage nach der Handhabung mit den Verkaufsanzeigen in der Signatur recht interessant?!


----------



## rex_sl (7. Dezember 2008)

naja ich werde mal die 5 euro zahlen wenn ich dann ein toller "trusted member" bin. 

was is dann eigentlich mit dem suche abteil im forum, darf man da die leute nurnoch anschreiben wenn man nen haken hat??? oder kann ich da auch illegale geschäfte machen


----------



## DieÖligeKette (7. Dezember 2008)

Na ich hoffe doch das der erhalten bleibt, die erneuten fünf Euro sollen ja für die Verifizierung mit Postversand etc gelten...


----------



## juchhu (8. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> ...
> *Ich bin sicher, Du wirst die Einführung des IBCident noch verfluchen.*
> Denn Du suggerierst mit IBCident eine 'Sicherheit', die faktisch auf dem Niveau vor der Einführung IBCident war.
> 
> ...



Heute morgen habe ich mir mal den Bikemarkt angeschaut.
Das letzte Mal ist sicherlich schon Jahre her.
Egal.

Heute morgen sind etwas über 5.600 aktive Anzeigen im Bikemarkt.
Die maximale Gültigkeitsdauer pro Anzeige beträgt 30 Tage.

Nehmen wir an, 5.600 aktive Anzeige sei das Monatsmittel, also rund 60.000 Anzeigen im Jahr. Nun verteilen wir dies auf 50 Wochen im Jahr (läßt sich besser als 52 Wochen rechnen ). So kommen wir auf rund 1.200 aktive Anzeigen pro Woche.

Nach Thomas (Admin) Aussage werden zwischen 0 und 2 Anfragen von Ermittlungsbehörden an ihn pro Woche gestellt; gefühltes Mittel eine Anfrage pro Woche. Bezogen auf die Anzeigen unterhalten wir uns also über weniger als 1 Promille. 

Thomas, jetzt mal im Ernst, glaubst Du wirklich, dass Du mit Deiner IBCident-Methode eine signifikante Verbesserung Deiner 'schwarzen Schafe'-Quote erreichst?

Dies immer unter dem Hintergrund, dass im Einzelhandel 3-5% des Verkaufspreises zur Deckung von Ladendiebstahls- und Betrugskosten kalkuliert werden.

Wenn die IBC-Zahlen halbswegs stimmen, sei froh, dass Du nur ein gefühltes Mittel von einer Anfrage pro Woche hast. Das sind die Geister, die Du riefst, als Du den Bikemarkt eingegerichtet hast.

Glaube mir, die Folgekosten werden die möglichen positiven Aspekte überkompensieren. Wenn es nur darum geht, darzustellen, dass die Transaktionssicherheit erhöht werden soll, würde eine Identifizierung auf freiwilliger Basis mehr als ausreichen. Zu dem freiwilligen IBCident ein paar nette Mehrwerte beigepackt (mehr PNs und Speicherplatz für Fotos, Videos etc.) und die ganze Diskussion wäre nie entstanden. Ganz im Gegenteil, die Einführung des freiwilligen IBCident hätte mittelfristig weitere User gewinnen können.

Und so war es eben nur gut gemeint statt gut gemacht.
BTW: Wie sagt letzte Tage in diesem Zusammenhang ein User:

"_Gut gemeint ist der kleine Bruder von schei$$e._"


----------



## DieÖligeKette (8. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Heute morgen habe ich mir mal den Bikemarkt angeschaut.
> Das letzte Mal ist sicherlich schon Jahre her.
> Egal.
> 
> ...



Einer der besten Posts hier im Thread!


----------



## napalmdeath (8. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Heute morgen habe ich mir mal den Bikemarkt angeschaut.
> Das letzte Mal ist sicherlich schon Jahre her.
> Egal.
> 
> ...



hi,
ich denke die zaheln stimmen nicht so,du rechnest die vorhandenen anzeige, (5600).
ich schaetze den tatsaechlichen bestand auf die haelfte,mehrere anzeigen stehen doppelt/dreifach drin! 
die suchanzeigen,defekte teile und die gestohlenen bike anzeigen kannste auch rausrechnen..
ausserdem die angebotenen artikel,die die nicht uebers forum verkauft werden (nur inseriert sind),direkte privatverkaeufe und ueber ebay etc weggehen.
die "bikemarktleichen" sowieso,die garnicht verkauft werden,aus mangel an intresse etc.
und ich bin der meinung,das man auch alle teile bis 20.- aus deiner berechnung rausnehmen kann,da sich da kein betrug lohnt (ja ja ausnahmen gibt es aber zu vernachlaessigen in der rechnung).
dann bleibt nicht viel.
so wie ich den markt beobachte,und ich meine das ich ihn sehr gut kenne,kommte es vielleicht zu 100-200 verkaeufen in der woche,wo eine betrug lohnt.
hoert sich immer noch viel an,aber im vergleich zu den 1-2mal wo thomas kontaktiert wird, halte es fuer ueberdurchschnittlich!


ausserdem denke ich nicht das thomas an diesem neuen regestrierungssystem grossmaechtig verdienen will/wird,da gibt es elegantere moeglichkeiten...
gruesse,
markus


----------



## Ronja (8. Dezember 2008)

ob die Zahlen nun stimmen oder nicht, ich denke im Prinzip hats juchhu schon erfasst, es gibt ja auch nach wie vor keine Aussage zum Prozedere, was abläuft, wenn eine Adresse angefragt wird. 
Wenn die "Mediatorentätigkeit" dann nämlich überhand nimmt, bedeutet das irgendwann auch das "Aus" für den Bikemarkt.


----------



## napalmdeath (8. Dezember 2008)

Ronja schrieb:


> ob die Zahlen nun stimmen oder nicht, ich denke im Prinzip hats juchhu schon erfasst, es gibt ja auch nach wie vor keine Aussage zum Prozedere, was abläuft, wenn eine Adresse angefragt wird.
> Wenn die "Mediatorentätigkeit" dann nämlich überhand nimmt, bedeutet das irgendwann auch das "Aus" für den Bikemarkt.



hi,
das wird sich zeigen,ich kenne zu diesem bikemarkt (ausser dem teuerem ebay) keine alternative.
es kommt,wie es kommt..wenn es das aus sein sollte,schade.
ich,fuer meinen teil,halte die massnahmen fuer ok,und gebe dem markt eine chance.
gruesse,
markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (8. Dezember 2008)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> hi,
> ich denke die zaheln stimmen nicht so,du rechnest die vorhandenen anzeige, (5600).
> ich schaetze den tatsaechlichen bestand auf die haelfte,mehrere anzeigen stehen doppelt/dreifach drin!
> die suchanzeigen,defekte teile und die gestohlenen bike anzeigen kannste auch rausrechnen..
> ...



 Da bist Du mir jetzt aber bös in die Falle getappt.

Ehrlich, wenn es nur 100-200 relevante Verkäufe sind, da macht der hier betriebene Aufwand keinen Sinn, um eine gefühlte Anfrage im Mittel pro Woche zu verhindern. Rein betriebswirtschaftlich macht man das Ding zu, und gut ist. Kein Schlauer setzt 80% seiner Ressourcen für 20% Ergebnis ein (Pareto läßt grüßen).

Wenn ich Deinen Ansatz nehmen und jetzt noch die über 130.000 User im Verhältnis zu der angenommenen geringen Anzahl an Bikemarktnutzer stelle, macht die Fortführung des Bikemarktes überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr.

Aber sicher sind die tatsächlichen Zahlen und ihre Auswirkung auf die Mediadaten doch relevant. Daher muss die Summe der kleinen JAs um den Bikemarkt herum das große JA fürs IBC-Forum rechtfertigen. Und das ist nun mal die größte kommerzielle deutschsprachige Plattform fürs Mountainbiking. Und was gibt es für eine elegantere Lösung als eine entgeltliche Pflichtidentifizierung?! Also, wenn man sich nur erst mal auf "gut gemeint" konzentriert.


----------



## napalmdeath (8. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Da bist Du mir jetzt aber bös in die Falle getappt.
> 
> Ehrlich, wenn es nur 100-200 relevante Verkäufe sind, da macht der hier betriebene Aufwand keinen Sinn, um eine gefühlte Anfrage im Mittel pro Woche zu verhindern. Rein betriebswirtschaftlich macht man das Ding zu, und gut ist. Kein Schlauer setzt 80% seiner Ressourcen für 20% Ergebnis ein (Pareto läßt grüßen).
> 
> ...



hi,
ich denke das der bikemarkt einmal eingerichtet ist und keine groesseren laufende kosten abverlangt.

ich vergleiche es einfach mal mit einer tageszeitung...
die tageszeitung wird auf jeden fall gedruckt,ob nun 50 oder 100 keinanzeigen inserriert werden.selbst wenn keine privaten inserate vorhanden sind,bleibt die auflage der zeitung gleich. ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine.
ich vergeliche vielleicht aepfel mit birnen (aber obst bleibt obst),aber das grundprinzip bleibt das gleiche.
gruesse,
markus


----------



## Deleted 5247 (8. Dezember 2008)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> hi,
> das wird sich zeigen,ich kenne zu diesem bikemarkt (ausser dem teuerem ebay) keine alternative.



Kostenlose Alternative sind beispielsweise:

www.markt.de
www.kijiji.de
www.quoka.de
www.dhd24.com
www.hood.de


----------



## napalmdeath (8. Dezember 2008)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Kostenlose Alternative sind beispielsweise:
> 
> www.markt.de
> www.kijiji.de
> ...



hi,
danke fuer die info.
ich meinte eine rein mtb typische alternative.
gruesse,
markus


----------



## Thalor (8. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwie widerstrebt es mir auch, Geld auszugeben, ohne selbst einen Mehrwert für mich zu erkennen. Aber was solls - wenns denn den Betreiber seinem Seelenfrieden näher bringt, registriert man sich halt. 

Aber angesichts eines möglicherweise erheblich eingeschränkten Angebots im Bikemarkt, wäre ich trotzdem auch für eine freiwillige Registrierung.

Die Verantwortlichen können sich in Stichtagsnähe sicher ein Bild der tatsächlichen Akzeptanz des Verfahrens machen, das der Realität deutlich näher kommt als dieser Thread hier.

Insofern hoffe ich mal, dass vor der endgültigen Löschung von Anzeigen am Stichtag zumindest nochmal eine Überprüfung statt finden wird, ob das ganze dann einer "kleinen Schliessung" gleich kommt oder nicht.


----------



## Dirtpro500 (8. Dezember 2008)

wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man sich bis zum 15. noch nicht registriert hat, werden dann auch seine derzeitigen anzeigen gelöscht?

wenn das stimmt, wirds an dem Tag möglicherweise einen anzeigeneinbruch geben!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (8. Dezember 2008)

Dirtpro500 schrieb:


> wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man sich bis zum 15. noch nicht registriert hat, werden dann auch seine derzeitigen anzeigen gelöscht?
> 
> wenn das stimmt, wirds an dem Tag möglicherweise einen anzeigeneinbruch geben!!



Und?

Dann sind die Pflichtregistrierten unter sich und die Betrüger müssen leider draußen bleiben. Schwierige Zeiten erfordern klare und harte Maßnahmen.


----------



## Dirtpro500 (8. Dezember 2008)

jetz mach mal nen punkt nich jeder der sich registrieren lassen möchte ist automatisch ein betrüger!!!


----------



## Dirtpro500 (8. Dezember 2008)

jetz mach mal nen punkt nich jeder der sich *NICHT* registrieren lassen möchte ist automatisch ein betrüger!!!


----------



## juchhu (8. Dezember 2008)

Dirtpro500 schrieb:


> jetz mach mal nen punkt nich jeder der sich registrieren lassen möchte ist automatisch ein betrüger!!!





Dirtpro500 schrieb:


> jetz mach mal nen punkt nich jeder der sich *NICHT* registrieren lassen möchte ist automatisch ein betrüger!!!



Ich kann Dir jetzt nicht ganz folgen.

Denn umgekehrt wird auch kein Schuh draus.

Wenn also Registrieren bzw. Nichtregistrieren nicht sicher die Betrügereien ausschließen kann bzw. grenzwertig gegen Null fährt, warum dann eine Pflichtregistrierung?


----------



## MaddinMaddin (8. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Dann sind die Pflichtregistrierten unter sich und die Betrüger müssen leider draußen bleiben. Schwierige Zeiten erfordern klare und harte Maßnahmen.



du hast selber geschrieben die betrüger müssen draussen bleiben, d. h. alle die sich nicht registriert haben sind betrüger!!


----------



## MaddinMaddin (8. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> warum dann eine Pflichtregistrierung?



das weiß ich auch nicht, da musst die administratoren fragen...


----------



## carmin (8. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Bezogen auf die Anzeigen unterhalten wir uns also über weniger als 1 Promille.


Erstens: Da gibts noch eine Dunkelziffer.  Zweitens: Völlig wurst, wie hoch diese Quote ist -- nicht sie entscheidet, sondern das Kosten-Nutzen-Verhältnis.  Genauso wie beim Helm, beim Sicherheitsgurt oder bei Versicherungen: Auch wenn man sie nur in einem Bruchteil der Fälle tatsächlich braucht, sind sie noch lange nicht sinnlos.



juchhu schrieb:


> Wenn es nur darum geht, darzustellen, dass die Transaktionssicherheit erhöht werden soll, würde eine Identifizierung auf freiwilliger Basis mehr als ausreichen.


Freiwillige Identifizierung ist wie keine Identifizierung.  Glaubt doch niemand im Ernst, dass sich ein Betrüger freiwillig identifizieren würde...?



juchhu schrieb:


> ein paar nette Mehrwerte beigepackt (mehr PNs und Speicherplatz für Fotos, Videos etc.) und die ganze Diskussion wäre nie entstanden.


Über genau diesen netten Vorschlag hast Du Dich oben noch lustig gemacht...



juchhu schrieb:


> Heute morgen habe ich mir mal den Bikemarkt angeschaut. Das letzte Mal ist sicherlich schon Jahre her.


Warum regen sich eigentlich Leute über den Bikemarkt auf, die ihn nie nutzen?  Regelmäßige Nutzer haben offenbar andere Erfahrungen, und ihre Anregungen wurden hier aufgegriffen.

Wie sich dieses System letztlich bewähren wird, kann heute niemand mit Sicherheit voraussagen.  Wir könnten hier auch weiter lamentieren über das Böse, oder wir probieren einfach mal einen Weg aus.  Es gibt nichts Gutes, außer man tut es.  (Irgendjemand zitiert das hier immer so gern...)

Und wenn ich hier so Dinge lese wie "Freiheit stirbt mit Sicherheit" (selbst mit Smiley), frage ich mich, ob so langsam nicht ein bisschen dick aufgetragen wird.  Ich hoffe, Ihr bringt wenigstens die Hälfte dieses Engagements auf, wenns um _wirkliche_ Bedrohungen Eurer informationellen Selbstbestimmung geht.


----------



## Thalor (8. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Freiwillige Identifizierung ist wie keine Identifizierung.


Falsch - es ermöglicht jedem Käufer selbst zu entscheiden, ab welcher Kaufsumme er Wert auf die zusätliche Information legt, dass der Verkäufer mal einen Brief von den IBC Betreibern "beantwortet" hat.


----------



## carmin (8. Dezember 2008)

Thalor schrieb:


> Falsch - es ermöglicht jedem Käufer selbst zu entscheiden, ab welcher Kaufsumme er Wert auf die zusätliche Information legt, dass der Verkäufer mal einen Brief von den IBC Betreibern "beantwortet" hat.


Der Käufer kann bisher auch schon beliebige Sicherheiten einfordern (zB könnte er selbst einen Brief mit einem Code verschicken).  Trotz dieser Freiheit haben wir heute zu viel Betrug.


----------



## Splash (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab dieser Tage noch mal die Erinnerungen für die von mir inserierten Sachen bekommen und beschlossen diese auslaufen zu lassen, bzw kein weiteres Mal zu inserieren. Für mich hat sich das Kapitel Bikemarkt damit erledigt. Von den von mir inserierten Sachen habe ich 10% über diesen Kanal veräussern können und mir künftig Gedanken drüber machen, ob ich mit den restlichen 90% (über Bekannte und eBay) zurecht komme oder doch mal Teile liegen lasse. Fürs Kaufen gucke ich aber auch anderweitig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (8. Dezember 2008)

dann stimm doch gleich ma hier mit ab:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=370513


----------



## Thalor (8. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Der Käufer kann bisher auch schon beliebige Sicherheiten einfordern (zB könnte er selbst einen Brief mit einem Code verschicken).  Trotz dieser Freiheit haben wir heute zu viel Betrug.


Das erfordert ja schon ein Maß an Kreativität, auf das vllt. nicht jeder kommt und verzögert die Abwicklung. Einen Treuhandservice kann man auch nutzen .... 

Na wie gesagt, ich kann mit der Registrierung leben (und warte derzeit auf den Brief...), fänd's nur einfach schade, wenn sich das Genörgel hier als tatsächlich repräsentativ rausstellen sollte und das Angebot im Bikemarkt dauerhaft reduziert bleibt.


----------



## Splash (8. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> dann stimm doch gleich ma hier mit ab:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=370513




Ja Chef .. gerne


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (8. Dezember 2008)

Hey 

hätte da eine Frage an die mtb - news Betreiber .
Wie hoch sind die Betrugsfällen hier?
Meine Frage genau z.Bsp Wieviele auf ein Jahr usw..
Es wird die ganze Zeit gesprochen das viel Schandtat im BM betrieben worden ist, aber hab noch keine Konkrete Zahl von euch so das sich Eure Idee aus meinen Augen auch 100% lohnt.
Überall wird mißt gebaut sogar bei Ebay und Ihr denkt das Euer System sicher ist?

MfG Phil


----------



## decolocsta (8. Dezember 2008)

du wirst keine Infos bekommen,
wurde schon 100 mal gefragt.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (8. Dezember 2008)

Ist ja auch ne unsinnige Frage!

Woher sollen die das wissen, sie werden höchst warscheinlich garnicht von jedem Fall erfahren...


----------



## decolocsta (8. Dezember 2008)

dacht die Bullerei steht jede Woche beim Thomas auf der Matte?   ^^


----------



## napalmdeath (8. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> dacht die Bullerei steht jede Woche beim Thomas auf der Matte?   ^^



hi,
wurde gerfagt wieviele betrugsfaelle es gab oder wir oft thomas besuch bekommt?
gruesse,
markus


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (8. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ist ja auch ne unsinnige Frage!
> 
> Woher sollen die das wissen, sie werden höchst warscheinlich garnicht von jedem Fall erfahren...



Hey 

Unsinnige Frage glaub ich nicht ich würde hallt nur gerne wissen warum net offen über Zahlen gesprochen wird .
Ist mir auch klar das nicht jeder Fall angesprochen werden kann oder auch die Betreiber erfahren.

Warum jetzt ?
Betrug gibt es seit es Menschen gibt.( nicht falsch verstehen aber ich Sicher mich doch ab bevor ich ein Kauf tätige)

Klar auch das keiner Betrogen werden will aber warum glaubt Ihr das das sicher sein kann?
Nur schade das es zu lasten der ehrlichen Leut geht...

Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (9. Dezember 2008)

Schwarze Schafe gibt es leider überall. Auch das Verifizierungssystem wird daran grundsätzlich nicht viel ändern können. Das Verfahren dient im Prinzip ausschließlich dem Zweck die Bike-Markt User beim abgeschlossenen Handel aus der Anonymität zu heben. Bei Ebay ist das ja im Prinzip nicht viel anders. Somit kann nun der Käufer im Betrugsfall leichter seine Rechte gegenüber dem Verkäufer geltend machen. Es gibt da aber 2 Dinge die man beachten sollte:

1. das Verifizierungssystem entspricht nicht dem Postident-Verfahren. Das bedeutet z.B., dass auch Briefkasten-Adressen mit Post versorgt werden. Das Postident-Verfahren (Comfort od. Special) möchte zumindest eine Empfänger-Unterschrift an der angegebenen Adresse.
Im Ernstfall steht der Käufer vor einem Briefkasten ohne das jemand an der Anschrift wohnhaft ist. Somit ist dann das Geld weg und der Verkäufer sitzt irgendwo im Internet-Nirwana.

2. das Verifizierungsverfahren schützt NICHT vor Betrug und finanziellem Verlust. Es erleichtert lediglich die Geltendmachung von Rechten (also z.B. auch Entschädigung).

Eine Portion gesundes Mißtrauen und "Marktkenntnis" sind aber oft schon ausreichend, seriöse von unseriösen Angeboten zu unterscheiden. Das Bewertungssystem ist hier sehr wichtig. Je aussagekräftiger es ist, desto besser kann man den Handelspartner einschätzen. Eine Verifizierung kann da nur eine Ergänzung sein.


----------



## Thalor (9. Dezember 2008)

Das Bewertungssystem funktioniert hier aber scheinbar noch viel schlechter als bei der "Konkurrenz".
Man muss sich erst über einige Klicks zum Feedback "vorarbeiten" anstatt es gleich neben dem angebotenen Artikel zu sehen und die Bewertungsfaulheit erscheint hier auch höher.
Das Interface ist nicht einladend genug, um eine breite Akzeptanz des hiesigen Bewertungssystems zu erzeugen.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (9. Dezember 2008)

Thalor schrieb:


> Das Bewertungssystem funktioniert hier aber scheinbar noch viel schlechter als bei der "Konkurrenz".
> Man muss sich erst über einige Klicks zum Feedback "vorarbeiten" anstatt es gleich neben dem angebotenen Artikel zu sehen und die Bewertungsfaulheit erscheint hier auch höher.
> Das Interface ist nicht einladend genug, um eine breite Akzeptanz des hiesigen Bewertungssystems zu erzeugen.


----------



## carmin (9. Dezember 2008)

thr1ll2k1ll schrieb:


> Unsinnige Frage glaub ich nicht ich würde hallt nur gerne wissen warum net offen über Zahlen gesprochen wird .
> ...
> Nur schade das es zu lasten der ehrlichen Leut geht...


Über welche Zahl willst denn offen sprechen, wenn sie nicht bekannt ist?  Das haben Dunkelziffern so an sich.  Wenn Dir überlegst, dass viele Leute, die betrogen worden sind (leichterer Fall: Ware nicht wie beschrieben), wahrscheinlich gar nicht zu Polizei gehen, kannst vermuten, dass es eine Dunkelziffer gibt.  Aber noch einmal: Was wäre denn für Euch eine akzeptable Quote? 0.1 Prozent? 1 Prozent? 10 Prozent?  Das ist doch (weitgehend) latte.  Wenn der Bikemarkt am Ende deshalb zu Grunde geht, weil sich die Leute nicht mehr vertrauen, ist auch nichts gewonnen.

Noch ein Vergleich: Wie viele Leute haben bei der TdF gedopt?  Völlig egal -- der Ruf ist jetzt ohnehin ruiniert.  Gehen jetzt die Dopingkontrollen "zu Lasten der ehrlichen Leute"?



mightyEx schrieb:


> 1. das Verifizierungssystem entspricht nicht dem Postident-Verfahren.


Das wurde ja diskutiert, und ich würde es auch bevorzugen.  Aber wenn man sieht, wie hier zig Leute wegen fünf Euro das Ende der Welt kommen sehen...



mightyEx schrieb:


> 2. das Verifizierungsverfahren schützt NICHT vor Betrug und finanziellem Verlust.


per se nicht, das stimmt, aber wenn es, sagen wir, 95 % der Betrüger abhält, ists doch ein Gewinn.



Thalor schrieb:


> Das Bewertungssystem funktioniert hier aber scheinbar noch viel schlechter als bei der "Konkurrenz".
> Man muss sich erst über einige Klicks zum Feedback "vorarbeiten" anstatt es gleich neben dem angebotenen Artikel zu sehen und die Bewertungsfaulheit erscheint hier auch höher.


Auch daran wird ja gearbeitet...


----------



## -MIK- (9. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Über welche Zahl willst denn offen sprechen, wenn sie nicht bekannt ist?  Das haben Dunkelziffern so an sich.  Wenn Dir überlegst, dass viele Leute, die betrogen worden sind (leichterer Fall: Ware nicht wie beschrieben), wahrscheinlich gar nicht zu Polizei gehen, kannst vermuten, dass es eine Dunkelziffer gibt.  Aber noch einmal: Was wäre denn für Euch eine akzeptable Quote? 0.1 Prozent? 1 Prozent? 10 Prozent?  Das ist doch (weitgehend) latte.  Wenn der Bikemarkt am Ende deshalb zu Grunde geht, weil sich die Leute nicht mehr vertrauen, ist auch nichts gewonnen.



Nix für ungut, wenn ich blind glauben will, gehe ich in die Kirche. Hier werden Daten und Gebühren gefordert, solange dafür keine Begründung vorliegt, ist und bleibt diese Forderung willkürlich. 

Auch hier wiederhole ich mich gerne wieder: Das Projekt gehört Thomas und rikman, wenn die beiden sich überlegen, dass zu fordern ist das Fakt, es aber mit irgendwelchen "Dunkelziffern" zu begründen ist Verarsche...



carmin schrieb:


> Noch ein Vergleich: Wie viele Leute haben bei der TdF gedopt?  Völlig egal -- der Ruf ist jetzt ohnehin ruiniert.  Gehen jetzt die Dopingkontrollen "zu Lasten der ehrlichen Leute"?



Ja, gehen sie. Jeder der sich nicht kontrollieren lässt, weil er es für unwürdig hält (s. Fumics), steht sofort unter Generalverdacht. Ist das richtig?



carmin schrieb:


> Das wurde ja diskutiert, und ich würde es auch bevorzugen.  Aber wenn man sieht, wie hier zig Leute wegen fünf Euro das Ende der Welt kommen sehen...



Herjee, ich habe in den ganzen Threads keinen gesehen, dem es wirklich auf die Kohle ankommt. Dass dieses Argument immer noch angeführt wird... 



carmin schrieb:


> per se nicht, das stimmt, aber wenn es, sagen wir, 95 % der Betrüger abhält, ists doch ein Gewinn.



Ist das jetzt eine Dunkelziffer oder eine Berechnete?


----------



## carmin (9. Dezember 2008)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Herjee, ich habe in den ganzen Threads keinen gesehen, dem es wirklich auf die Kohle ankommt.


Oh, etliche.  Du gehörst ja auch dazu:


-MIK- schrieb:


> Hier werden Daten und Gebühren gefordert


Oder anders gefragt: Fändest Du zehn Euro besser und dafür PostIdent?



-MIK- schrieb:


> Das Projekt gehört Thomas und rikman, wenn die beiden sich überlegen, dass zu fordern ist das Fakt


eben.  Hindert aber viele offenbar nicht daran, selbst nach 450 Beiträgen noch immer daran rumzukritteln und Begründungen einzufordern:





-MIK- schrieb:


> solange dafür keine Begründung vorliegt, ist und bleibt diese Forderung willkürlich.





-MIK- schrieb:


> Ja, gehen sie. Jeder der sich nicht kontrollieren lässt, weil er es für unwürdig hält (s. Fumics), steht sofort unter Generalverdacht. Ist das richtig?


Mal jemand auf die Idee gekommen, dass Dopingkontrollen _eher_ zu Lasten der Betrüger gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (9. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Oh, etliche.  Du gehörst ja auch dazu:



Das ist falsch, durch die Art und Weise bin ich nicht bereit 5 Euro dafür zu zahlen. Ich sage es nochmal, die beiden sind und bleiben Privatpersonen. eBay ist ein Unternehmen, somit ist eBay in einem ganz anderen Umfang haftbar und verpflichtet Daten zu schützen. 



carmin schrieb:


> Oder anders gefragt: Fändest Du zehn Euro besser und dafür PostIdent?



Sollten meine Adressdaten berechtigter Weise benötigt werden, ja!



carmin schrieb:


> eben.  Hindert aber viele offenbar nicht daran, selbst nach 450 Beiträgen noch immer daran rumzukritteln und Begründungen einzufordern:



Nunja, wie ich schon sagte, wenn ich glauben und dem Hirten folgen will, dann gehe ich in die Kirche. Aber das hier ist doch ein Forum und da kann man auch über 1000 Beiträge diskutieren. Ich diskutiere, ich nörgel nicht rum. 



carmin schrieb:


> Mal jemand auf die Idee gekommen, dass Dopingkontrollen _eher_ zu Lasten der Betrüger gehen?



Weil? Sie werden entdeckt? Und? Wenn der Ulrich anfängt zu trainieren und in zwei Jahren die TdF wieder mit fährt und sie "legal" gewinnt, ist er ein noch größerer Held als zu seinen Epoexpresszeiten.


----------



## Thalor (9. Dezember 2008)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Das ist falsch, durch die Art und Weise bin ich nicht bereit 5 Euro dafür zu zahlen. Ich sage es nochmal, die beiden sind und bleiben Privatpersonen. eBay ist ein Unternehmen, somit ist eBay in einem ganz anderen Umfang haftbar und verpflichtet Daten zu schützen.


Die meisten Äusserungen, die mit "Es geht mir nicht um die 5 Euro ansich, aber ..." anfangen, halte ich für vorgeschoben. Der Aufstand hier wär sicher nicht mal halb so gross, wenn die Registrierung 55 cent Kosten würde. Aber die 5 Euro nicht ausgeben zu wollen, um etwas weiter nutzen zu können, was so lange kostenlos war, ist doch logisch.

Was die Daten angeht Vertraue ich persönlich Thomas & rikman mehr als dem grossen Online-Auktionshaus mit den bunten Buchstaben. Die Gewinnerzielungsabsichten dieses speziellen Unternehmens werden erkennbar viel agressiver Verfolgt.
Wer Deine Daten will wendet sich einfach vertrauensvoll an deutschlands grösste Telefongesellschaft und bekommt mit etwas Glück gleich die Bankverbindung dazu - Wie haftet der Laden jetzt für seine öffentlich gewordenen Pannen?


----------



## carmin (9. Dezember 2008)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Das ist falsch, durch die Art und Weise bin ich nicht bereit 5 Euro dafür zu zahlen. Ich sage es nochmal, die beiden sind und bleiben Privatpersonen. eBay ist ein Unternehmen, somit ist eBay in einem ganz anderen Umfang haftbar und verpflichtet Daten zu schützen.


Unterscheidet das BDSG zwischen "privat-kommerziell" und "privat-nichtkommerziell"?  Meines Wissens muss es ab einer gewissen Größe einen Datenschutzbeauftragten geben, aber die Pflichten sind ansonsten die gleichen.



-MIK- schrieb:


> Nunja, wie ich schon sagte, wenn ich glauben und dem Hirten folgen will, dann gehe ich in die Kirche. Aber das hier ist doch ein Forum und da kann man auch über 1000 Beiträge diskutieren. Ich diskutiere, ich nörgel nicht rum.


Also hier gehts ja nicht um Glauben.  Die Teilnahmebedingungen (und auch Thomas' Begründung) liegen offen auf dem Tisch, und es hat jeder die Freiheit, ja oder nein zu sagen.

Diskussion: gerne doch, aber konstruktiv wäre doch auch mal schön.  Jetzt sagt nicht "weiter so" oder "freiwillig".  Die Optionen sind: Schließen, PostIdent, aktueller Kompromiss.



-MIK- schrieb:


> Weil? Sie werden entdeckt? Und?


Ich verstehe nicht, wo das Problem liegt.  Du meinst, Dopingkontrollen solle man ganz sein lassen?  Weil sie ja eh nicht 100-prozentig sind?  Ich denke, wir hätten es schwer, wenn wir für alles immer eine 100-prozentige Lösung forderten.  Man wird fast immer verschiedene Interessen unter einen Hut bringen und versuchen müssen, das beste daraus zu machen.


----------



## -MIK- (9. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Unterscheidet das BDSG zwischen "privat-kommerziell" und "privat-nichtkommerziell"?  Meines Wissens muss es ab einer gewissen Größe einen Datenschutzbeauftragten geben, aber die Pflichten sind ansonsten die gleichen.



Ich bin leider kein Jurist, von daher kann ich nicht mit Paragraphen oder Gerichtsurteilen argumentieren, ich weiß nur eins, wenn ich meine Daten an Dich freiwillig heraus gebe, habe ich kein Recht darauf, dass Du diese geheim hälst. Gebe ich die Daten an ein Unternehmen, habe ich ein Recht darauf und auch Recht auf Auskunft welche Daten von mir vorhanden sind.



carmin schrieb:


> Also hier gehts ja nicht um Glauben.  Die Teilnahmebedingungen (und auch Thomas' Begründung) liegen offen auf dem Tisch, und es hat jeder die Freiheit, ja oder nein zu sagen.



In gewisser Weise schon, Du selber hast von einer Dunkelziffer gesprochen, die ist aber nicht repräsentativ, die glaube ich Dir oder auch nicht. Es wird von einem gefühlten Mittel 0 - 2 mal die Woche Polizeibesuch gesprochen. Auf kritische Fragen wie das hin kommen kann wurde nicht geantwortet. Also für mich ist das schon eine Glaubensfrage.



carmin schrieb:


> Diskussion: gerne doch, aber konstruktiv wäre doch auch mal schön.  Jetzt sagt nicht "weiter so" oder "freiwillig".  Die Optionen sind: Schließen, PostIdent, aktueller Kompromiss.



Naja konstruktiv ist es nicht gerade wenn irgendwer die Optionen festlegt. Konstruktiv ist es, wenn mehrere Optionen diskutiert werden, was hier nicht gemacht wird.



carmin schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wo das Problem liegt.  Du meinst, Dopingkontrollen solle man ganz sein lassen?  Weil sie ja eh nicht 100-prozentig sind?  Ich denke, wir hätten es schwer, wenn wir für alles immer eine 100-prozentige Lösung forderten.  Man wird fast immer verschiedene Interessen unter einen Hut bringen und versuchen müssen, das beste daraus zu machen.



carmin, Du hast den Dopingvergleich angeführt, ich gehe nur drauf ein. Natürlich bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass man die Dopingkontrollen sein lassen sollte. Nur sehen wir doch, was wir davon haben, wenn Kontrollen die 100%-ig sein sollten, es nicht sind. Da geht ein ganzer Sport vor die Hunde, weil die Betrüger auch nicht untätig rum sitzen.

Genauso kann (!!) es auch mit der Verifizierung werden. 

So lange nicht geklärt ist, was mit meinen Daten wann passiert, sprich in welchem Umfang diese an wen preis gegeben werden, kann ich jeden verstehen, der sich dagegen wehrt die Daten raus zu geben. Und dann kommen auch die 5 Euro oben drauf, die in dem Fall nerven....


----------



## juchhu (9. Dezember 2008)

@carmin

Ja, meine Aussagen sind provokativ und ironisch.
Aber ich stehe dazu und zweifle nach wie vor den Nutzen an.
Jeder, der sich mit Marketing und der Einführung von neuen Konzepten und Systemen beschäftigt, weiß, dass man das behutsam machen muss.

Jeder, der von I-Net-User Geld für eine Leistung will, wird die Erfahrung machen, dass I-Net-User wie scheue Rehe sind. Kaum macht der Jäger sich auf dem Hochsitz breit, wusch, weg sind sie, die Rehe.

Hier das bessere IBCident-Konzept:


Definieren einer Übergangszeit, z.B. bis 31.12.2009
Freiwillige Identifizierung mit einem anerkannten System, z.B. POSTident. Die Freiwilligen erhalten ein Mehrwertpaket (mehr PNs, mehr Speicherplatz etc.)
Ab dem 01.01.2010 Pflichtidentifizierung ggf. mit höheren Jahreskosten oder geringerem Mehrwert zur Anreizschaffung einer freiwilligen Identifizierung vor dem 01.01.2010.
Klar strukturierte Bikemarkt-AGBs inkl. Rechte- und Pflichtenbenennung für Adresseweitergabe der identifizierten Bikemarkt-User in konkret benannten Störungsfällen, d.h. wenn das und jenes passiert, machen wir vom IBC Folgendes.

UND: Im Falle einer möglichen Haftung der IBC-Betreiber dieselbige (in normalen Fällen, also ohne Vorsatz oder grobe Fahrlässigkeit) max. auf die Jahresidentifizierungskosten begrenzen. Das kann sehr viel Geld sparen.

Wie gesagt, so wie es sich mir präsentiert, scheint das Ganze von der rechtlichen und betriebswirtschaftlichen Seite nicht zu Ende gedacht zu sein. Also nur gut gemeint statt gut gemacht.

Das o.g. Verfahren medial aufgemacht, stellt einen klaren zusätzlichen USP für das IBC-Forum dar. 

So, das war es von mir. Ich berate und versorge lieber Leute, die nicht beratungsresistent sind. Aber das weißt DU ja.


----------



## Elfriede (9. Dezember 2008)

Wow, jetzt sieht man nur noch kürzlich eingestellte Artikel von registrierten Benutzern. Will heißen: napalmdeath, napalmdeath, napalmdeath, napalmdeath in allen Kategorien.

Das ist einfach zu witzig und führt mir schon einmal vor Augen, wie es in Zukunft im Bikemarkt vermutlich aussehen wird. Nichts gegen dich Markus. Ich hab ja auch schon bei dir gekauft und war sehr zufrieden, aber der Anblick bringt mich doch zum Schmunzeln.

Bleiben die momentan eingestellten Anzeigen von nicht registrierten Usern nach dem 15ten bestehen oder kollabiert der Bikemarkt an diesem Tag?

Ich hab den Tread zwar so weit wie möglich verfolgt aber irgenwann den Überblick verlohren.

MfG Björn


----------



## juchhu (9. Dezember 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Wow, jetzt sieht man nur noch kürzlich eingestellte Artikel von registrierten Benutzern. Will heißen: napalmdeath, napalmdeath, napalmdeath, napalmdeath in allen Kategorien.
> 
> Das ist einfach zu witzig und führt mir schon einmal vor Augen, wie es in Zukunft im Bikemarkt vermutlich aussehen wird. Nichts gegen dich Markus. Ich hab ja auch schon bei dir gekauft und was sehr zufrieden, aber der Anblieck bringt mich doch zum Schmunzeln.
> 
> ...



Kollabiert!

@rikman schrieb sinngemäß, dass alle Anzeigen Nichtidentifizierter ab dem 15.12.2008 gelöscht werden. Marketingtechnisch absolut kontraproduktiv. Ich glaube, ich werde diese IBC-Maßnahme in meine Mandantengespräche als abschreckendes Beispiel erwähnen.


----------



## napalmdeath (9. Dezember 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Wow, jetzt sieht man nur noch kürzlich eingestellte Artikel von registrierten Benutzern. Will heißen: napalmdeath, napalmdeath, napalmdeath, napalmdeath in allen Kategorien.
> 
> Das ist einfach zu witzig und führt mir schon einmal vor Augen, wie es in Zukunft im Bikemarkt vermutlich aussehen wird. Nichts gegen dich Markus. Ich hab ja auch schon bei dir gekauft und was sehr zufrieden, aber der Anblieck bringt mich doch zum Schmunzeln.
> 
> ...



hi,
sorry,ich nutze nur das entstande vakuum...
gruesse,
markus


----------



## Elfriede (9. Dezember 2008)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> hi,
> sorry,ich nutze nur das entstande vakuum...
> gruesse,
> markus



Das ist Marketing!


----------



## juchhu (9. Dezember 2008)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Das ist Marketing!





Jede Krise hat ihre Gewinner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (9. Dezember 2008)

Naja. Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal, dass mittelfristig die Vernunft die Oberhand zurueckgewinnt und wenigstens Rest-Kleinkram-Verkaeufe bis sagen wir mal 10-20 Euro pro Teil auch ohne Registrierung erlaubt werden.
Nochmal langsam fuer die Freaks, die das toll finden und keine Gelegenheit auslassen, einen zu belehren wie einfach und toll das doch ist: _Fuer mich lohnt sich das ganze nach dieser Professionalisierung nicht mehr, weil ich nur Reste fuer wenig Geld verkaufe. Dafuer suche ich mir halt eine andere Plattform._
Nerverei und Semiprofi-Umfeld kann ich bei Ebay auch haben, und da ich genau das nicht haben will, hab ich die Teile bisher *hier* reingestellt ...

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## carmin (9. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> Jede Krise hat ihre Gewinner.


Und nie war es günstiger, zu den Gewinnern zu gehören...



-MIK- schrieb:


> Auf kritische Fragen wie das hin kommen kann wurde nicht geantwortet.


Ja, das ist schade.



-MIK- schrieb:


> Naja konstruktiv ist es nicht gerade wenn irgendwer die Optionen festlegt. Konstruktiv ist es, wenn mehrere Optionen diskutiert werden, was hier nicht gemacht wird.


Drei Optionen hab ich ja genannt.  (Auch weiter oben schon.)  Dass gewisse Optionen ("weiter so") ausgeschlossen sind, müssen wir halt akzeptieren.



-MIK- schrieb:


> Nur sehen wir doch, was wir davon haben, wenn Kontrollen die 100%-ig sein sollten, es nicht sind. Da geht ein ganzer Sport vor die Hunde, weil die Betrüger auch nicht untätig rum sitzen.


Dennoch würde ich das "vor die Hunde gehen" nicht den Kontrollen an sich zuschreiben, sondern -- vorher schon -- der Kommerzialisierung des Sports.  Aber das jetzt wirklich nur am Rande


----------



## juchhu (9. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Und nie war es günstiger, zu den Gewinnern zu gehören...
> 
> Ja, das ist schade.
> 
> ...



Nur mal so am Rande:

Das Problem ist nicht die Kommerzialisierung des Sports. Auch im alten Griechenland profitierten die Sieger über die Olympischen Spiele hinaus. Das Problem ist die Politik, die nicht notwendige Lösung für aktuelle Probleme bieten will (Stichwort: Strafrechtsänderung wg. Doping) sondern Sportpolitik als Maßnahme der Innen-, Außen und Wirtschaftspolitik sieht.

Wen es interessiert, soll sich auf Jens Weinreichs Blog einlesen, dessen schöner Untertitel "*dont mix politics with games*" lautet.


----------



## -MIK- (9. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Drei Optionen hab ich ja genannt.  (Auch weiter oben schon.)  Dass gewisse Optionen ("weiter so") ausgeschlossen sind, müssen wir halt akzeptieren.



Dem stimme ich zu, die Option "weiter so" ist ausgeschlossen, gäbe es diese, hätte es keine Handlungsbedarf seitens der Admins gegeben und wir würden hier nicht diskutieren. (Zumindest nicht zu dem Thema. ) 



carmin schrieb:


> Dennoch würde ich das "vor die Hunde gehen" nicht den Kontrollen an sich zuschreiben, sondern -- vorher schon -- der Kommerzialisierung des Sports.  Aber das jetzt wirklich nur am Rande



Hehe, zu dem Thema würde ich gerne mit Dir ein Bier tinken gehen, glaube da hätten wir mehrere Abende Gesprächsstoff. Was ich mit dem Beispiel nur deutlich machen wollte: Sollte nach der Verifizierung ein Betrugsfall auftreten, der trotz dem Haken nicht geklärt werden kann, fällt das ganze Kartenhaus in sich zusammen.

Das ist natürlich nur Zukunftsmusik und soll auch nur als "worst case" Beispiel genannt sein.

Ach ja: @Thalor: Mir sind es die überteuerten eBay Gebühren ja auch wert, daher geht es mir immer noch nicht um die 5....  Aber ich glaube das kann ich so oft ich will erzählen....


----------



## olli (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin einfach nur zu faul dafür.
Ich denke mal, daß viele sich gar keine gedanken über das FÜR und WIDER machen, sondern einfach zu faul sind und es lassen werden.


----------



## Thalor (9. Dezember 2008)

Auf welche Einzelpersonen meine Aussage von vorhin nun zutreffen mag, darf jeder für sich entscheiden. In der Summe, da gehe ich jede Wette ein, wär die Aufregung bei 55 cent Registrierungskosten nur ein Bruchteil des aktuellen Levels.



-MIK- schrieb:


> Mir sind es die überteuerten eBay Gebühren ja auch wert


Da Wortklauberei so viel Spass macht: Wenn Du die eBay-Tarife für die angebotene Leistung für angemessen hälst, warum bezeichnest Du sie dann im gleichen Satz als "überteuert" ?


----------



## Ronja (9. Dezember 2008)

Nein, auch bei 0 wäre ich skeptisch, solange das Prozedere bei Betrugsverdacht nicht klar ist!


----------



## -MIK- (9. Dezember 2008)

Thalor schrieb:


> Da Wortklauberei so viel Spass macht: Wenn Du die eBay-Tarife für die angebotene Leistung für angemessen hälst, warum bezeichnest Du sie dann im gleichen Satz als "überteuert" ?



Ich habe nichts von angemessen gesagt.  Nur, dass es mir eBay wert ist, sie zu bezahlen. 



Ronja schrieb:


> Nein, auch bei 0 wäre ich skeptisch, solange das Prozedere bei Betrugsverdacht nicht klar ist!



Und genau das ist, nach wie vor, der springende Punkt.


----------



## Dirtpro500 (9. Dezember 2008)

Rettet den Bikemarkt, bitte abstimmen!!!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=370513


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (9. Dezember 2008)

olli schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach nur zu faul dafür.
> Ich denke mal, daß viele sich gar keine gedanken über das FÜR und WIDER machen, sondern einfach zu faul sind und es lassen werden.



Korrekt!


----------



## Elfriede (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube ich überweise demnächst die 5 Euro, dann kann ich mir das Gelaber hier sparen. Wird sich ja eh nichts ändern und bevor ich meine Angebote alle wieder neu erstellen muss.

Falls sich was ändert will ich mein Geld aber zurück!


----------



## tvaellen (9. Dezember 2008)

juchhu schrieb:


> @carmin
> 
> Ja, meine Aussagen sind provokativ und ironisch.
> [bla und blubb]
> ...



Dann macht doch dieses wunderbare Bikemarkt Konzept in eurem MTbvD Forum. Eure Nutzerzahlen werden nach oben schnellen, dass es nur so eine Pracht ist, weil alle Bikemarktverkäufe dann nur noch bei euch ablaufen. Alle IBC Nutzer werden früher oder später zu euch überlaufen. Vermutlich kann sogar ebay seinen Bereich Radsport nach kurzer Zeit schließen ...

Wenn man dir glauben darf,  ist doch alles "no problem" und du bist doch dort sogar Admin.
Also: weshalb ist das noch nicht umgesetzt ?


----------



## juchhu (9. Dezember 2008)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Dann macht doch dieses wunderbare Bikemarkt Konzept in eurem MTbvD Forum. Eure Nutzerzahlen werden nach oben schnellen, dass es nur so eine Pracht ist, weil alle Bikemarktverkäufe dann nur noch bei euch ablaufen. Alle IBC Nutzer werden früher oder später zu euch überlaufen. Vermutlich kann sogar ebay seinen Bereich Radsport nach kurzer Zeit schließen ...
> 
> Wenn man dir glauben darf,  ist doch alles "no problem" und du bist doch dort sogar Admin.
> *Also: weshalb ist das noch nicht umgesetzt ?*





Weil es für uns nicht sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Splash (9. Dezember 2008)

Sagen wir mal so - ich denke nicht, dass diese Massnahme der Vielfalt der angebotenen Produkte förderlich sein wird. Auch für den potentiellen Käufer wird der Bikemarkt IMHO dadurch weniger interessant, bzw die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen interessanten Artikel zu finden wird vermutlich dadurch sinken. Ich bin aber mal gespannt, wie sich das nun entwickelt ...

Die Abstimmung scheint ja aus meiner Sicht überraschend knapp zu werden. Wird denn auf diese seitens des Forum-Teams Rücksicht genommen? Würde man dann ggf die Entscheidung zurück nehmen? Fragen über Fragen ...


----------



## Dirtpro500 (9. Dezember 2008)

jo stimmt, die abstimmung is relativ knapp, aber man muss ja die leute, die 
"Halte nichts davon, ist alles gut so wie es bisher war" zu den 
"Freiwillige Identifizierung" dazuzählen, da ja beide gegen eine pflichtidentifizierung sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flaxmo (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin auch gegen eine pflichtidentifizierung. Reicht nicht ein großes "How-To-Popup" im Bikemarkt wo Käufer hingewiesen werden, sich doch die Identität des Verkäufers bei hochpreisigen Artikeln bestätigen zu lassen? Und wie errechnet sich eigentlich die Gebühr?


----------



## Thalor (10. Dezember 2008)

Wohl noch nicht so ganz ausgereift das ganze?

....


----------



## Elfriede (10. Dezember 2008)

flaxmo schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gegen eine pflichtidentifizierung. Reicht nicht ein großes "How-To-Popup" im Bikemarkt wo Käufer hingewiesen werden, sich doch die Identität des Verkäufers bei hochpreisigen Artikeln bestätigen zu lassen? Und wie errechnet sich eigentlich die Gebühr?



Versuche es mal mit LESEN!!! Die Frage wurde bereits tausend mal gestellte und 1000 mal beantwortet. Bei 1001 macht man sich lächerlich.


----------



## Eggbuster (10. Dezember 2008)

Absolut sinnvoll!


----------



## Thomas (10. Dezember 2008)

Thalor schrieb:


> Wohl noch nicht so ganz ausgereift das ganze?
> 
> ....



Hallo, 
derzeit dauert es ein paar Momente, bis ein neu eingesteller Artikel den Haken hat - das wird sich aber noch ändern.


----------



## Thomas (10. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten hier im Thema - danke speziell für die konkreten Verbesserungsvorschläge.

Ich denke vor lauter Begeisterung, dass wir einen technischen Ablauf (automatische Identifizierung via Brief) für die Probleme im BM gefunden haben, hat es bei der praktischen Umsetzung, speziell bei der Einbeziehung der Nutzer und der Motivierung derselben, an der Identifizierung mitzumachen etwas gehapert.

Wir haben uns überlegt, die Situation durch mehrere Punkte zu verbessern:
*
1) Übergangszeit bis zum 31.1.2009*
Bis dahin können weiterhin auch von nicht identifizierten Nutzern Artikel eingestellt werden. 
(Artikel von nicht identifizierten Nutzern werden also erst Ende Januar archiviert)
Wenn du dich jetzt bereits identifiziert hast zählen die zwei Jahre erst ab dem 1. Februar 09.

2) Während der Übergangszeit: *Die Artikel von identifizierten Nutzern werden prominent hervorgehoben* - auf der Startseite sind nur diese Artikel zu sehen und in den verschiedenen Listungen (Kategorie, Suche) werden die Artikel von identifizierten Nutzern *fett hervorgehoben*



 



Deine Artikel fallen so während der Übergangszeit richtig ins Auge und werden häufiger angeklickt. 

3) Wie unterstützen wir bei der Lösung von Problemen im Bikemarkt?
Dieser Ablauf wird diese Woche noch konkretisiert und du kannst ihn dir in den FAQ ansehen - sobald es online ist gebe ich hier kurz bescheid.

4) Es wird ein schlüssiges *Bewertungssystem* implementiert, das so gut sichtbar ist, dass es auch genutzt wird und hilfreich ist.  

5) *Verlängerung kostenlos:* wenn Du nach 2 Jahren oder nach einem Umzug deinen Identifizierungsstatus aktualisieren möchtest kannst du das kostenlos tun, sofern du im Zeitraum seit der letzten Identifizierung mindestens 3 positive Bewertungen und keine negative Bewertung vorweisen kannst


*Die ersten 10 New World Disorder DVDs gehen an:
*
- Triple F
- Uwei
- Owl Hollow
- fischrad
- sharpe
- merlintandem
- Sickgirl
- T.I.M.
- san_andreas
- stadtguerillero

Viel Spass damit!

Unter allen, die sich bis zum 31.1.2009 identifizieren (alle schon identifzierten Nutzer minus die o.g. Gewinner nehmen auch teil) werden
*- 10 nagelneue IBC Shirts im neuen Design sowie
- 10 Bike-DVDs
*verlost


----------



## zet1 (10. Dezember 2008)

*ANREGUNG:*
*Ber Verlaengerung der Anzeige im Bikemarkt sollte der Artikel neu gereiht werden bitte!!*

Dafuer koennte man die Minimallaufzeit auf mindestens 10-14 Tage erhoehen, um nicht dauernd jeden Tag diesselben Anzeigen auf der ersten Seite zu haben.

Dies macht auch das mehrfach inserieren weniger sinnvoll fuer einige hier (das aergert mich immer wieder wenn jemand 5-6 mal diesselbe Aneige schaltet!)


----------



## juchhu (10. Dezember 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten hier im Thema - danke speziell für die *konkreten* Verbesserungsvorschläge.
> ...



Na geht doch.


----------



## decolocsta (10. Dezember 2008)

23 Rahmen auf der 1. Seite 
2 davon von Verifizierten Usern.

Denke so in etwas wird sich das auch einpendeln
mit allen Angeboten, 50% fallen auf jedenfall weg.

Es wird sich nie jeder verifizieren, ist eig. absolut schade.


----------



## gtbiker (10. Dezember 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Unter allen, die sich bis zum 31.1.2009 identifizieren (alle schon identifzierten Nutzer minus die o.g. Gewinner nehmen auch teil) werden
> *- 10 nagelneue IBC Shirts im neuen Design sowie
> - 10 Bike-DVDs
> *verlost


sorry aber das ist ja wohl sowas von billig. ihr kauft euch user mit irgendwelchen artikeln ein, tolle unterwanderung. 
da kann man sich ja 3mal fragen, wie ihr diese artikel finanziert 
dann bin ich bald raus ausm bikemarkt....tschüss!

p.s.: wer noch 5 Euro loswerden will, ich gebe meine kontodaten via PN gerne durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannemer (10. Dezember 2008)

ich bin zwar noch nicht lange im forum, aber denke das das eine gute sache ist! 
es gibt glaube ich nichts ergerlicheres alls endlich das teil zu finden das man schon lange sucht und dann über den tisch gezogen zu werden!
5euronen sind auf 2 jahre gerechnet eigentlich ein witz!!!

also von mir 2daumen hoch^^


----------



## thaper (10. Dezember 2008)

und du meinst das du mit verifizierung sicherer bist?!

und das du das teil jetzt finden wirst?!
schau mal wieviele angebote von verifizierten usern grad drin sind..... 
das ist lächerlich.

ohne verifizierung würdest du jedem geld überweisen, nur weil er sagt er hat dein gesuchtes teil?!

also ich überweis nur den leuten geld, wo ich auch weiß das ich dann bald was von der post bekomme...


----------



## Thalor (10. Dezember 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> sorry aber das ist ja wohl sowas von billig. ihr kauft euch user mit irgendwelchen artikeln ein


Ja, mit etwas Kreativität kann man wirklich jeder Aktion böse Hintergedanken unterstellen. 
Sollten sich in naher Zukunft Einbrüche in die Keller von IBC-Mitgliedern häufen, wissen wir, wie die Verlosungsartikel finanziert wurden.  



thaper schrieb:


> also ich überweis nur den leuten geld, wo ich auch weiß das ich dann bald was von der post bekomme...


Erklär mal, was Du so alles machst. Hab bislang zwar immer Ware bekommen und mit einer Ausnahme auch immer weitgehend korrekt, aber ich lern gerne dazu, wie man sich wirklich *sicher* sein kann.


----------



## michar (10. Dezember 2008)

..wie kann es denn bitte sein das ich zertifiziert bin und einen haken im forum habe..aber seit heute im bikemarkt als unzertifiziert eingestuft werde?!


----------



## napalmdeath (10. Dezember 2008)

michar schrieb:


> ..wie kann es denn bitte sein das ich zertifiziert bin und einen haken im forum habe..aber seit heute im bikemarkt als unzertifiziert eingestuft werde?!



hi,
dauert ein paar minuten..beim datenabgleich..
dann haste den haken und bist auf der titelseite..
gruesse,
markus


----------



## michar (10. Dezember 2008)

ahja jetzt...danke


----------



## napalmdeath (10. Dezember 2008)

michar schrieb:


> ahja jetzt...danke



hi,
alles klar,und viel erfolg..
gruesse,
markus


----------



## mahaju (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde gern mal Wissen, wieso ein dummer Brief 5 Euro kostet..Der kostet doch höchstens 55 cent!! Meiner Meinung nach ist das Geldmacherrei! Klar ist das ne gute Idee, aber 5 Euro für sonen scheiß Brief?? Ich werde wohl nun nix mehr einstellen.. Ich bin Schüler bekomme im Monat 20 Euro Taschengeld und soll dann 5 Euro für sonen Code ausgeben?? Never ever!!
LG
Maurice


----------



## thaper (10. Dezember 2008)

@thalor: ich mach alles was ich für notwendig halte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (10. Dezember 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> @thalor: ich mach alles was ich für notwendig halte.


So detailliert wollt' ich das gar nicht wissen


----------



## napalmdeath (10. Dezember 2008)

mahaju schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mal Wissen, wieso ein dummer Brief 5 Euro kostet..Der kostet doch höchstens 55 cent!! Meiner Meinung nach ist das Geldmacherrei! Klar ist das ne gute Idee, aber 5 Euro für sonen scheiß Brief?? Ich werde wohl nun nix mehr einstellen.. Ich bin Schüler bekomme im Monat 20 Euro Taschengeld und soll dann 5 Euro für sonen Code ausgeben?? Never ever!!
> LG
> Maurice



hi,
lies dir mal alles durch, es wurde etliche male beschrieben..
gruesse,
markus


----------



## thaper (10. Dezember 2008)

naja  ich würd sagen das kommt halt auf viele variablen drauf an...
um mal paar zu nennen:
- preis
- detailierte anzeige
- anmelde datum von verkäufer
- eindruck der durch mails entsteht
- aktivität des verkäufers
- im zweifelsfall kann man ja mal mailaddy und nickname in google eingeben und schaun was rauskommt...
- adresse nachgooglen, what ever....
mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein...

wurde einmal bisher abgezogen. mitn ck steuersatz. siehe betrüger / geklaute bikes fred. aber dabei war ich selber so dumm und auch etwas fahrlässig.
daher hab ich draus gelernt.....


----------



## Thalor (10. Dezember 2008)

Kurz gesagt: Du vesuchst deinen Handelspartner einzuschätzen. Klar, mach ich auch. Aber wirklich Sicherheit bringt das leider nicht.


----------



## thaper (10. Dezember 2008)

genug um keine verifizierungspflicht zu benötigen. 
verifizierte betrüger lassen sich jawohl kaum so leicht erkennen...


----------



## bentiger_1991 (10. Dezember 2008)

Thalor schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt: Du vesuchst deinen Handelspartner einzuschätzen. Klar, mach ich auch. Aber wirklich Sicherheit bringt das leider nicht.



und die verifizierung bringt dir diese sicherheit? 

ich hoffe dass sich die admins das ganz mit der verifizierung nochmal überlegen...muss ja nicht ganz abgeschafft werden, aber auch nicht verifizierten leuten weiterhin die möglichkeit zu geben hier etwas zu verkaufen fände ich super!

aber vermutlich wird den meisten die folge dieser verifizierung erst am 16. klar...wenn plötzlich der bikemarkt LEER ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (10. Dezember 2008)

naja haste heut scho ma in bikemarkt geschaut?!
man sieht ja kaum noch die anzeigen von anderen... weil die überschriften sowas von BOLD sin....


----------



## Thalor (10. Dezember 2008)

bentiger_1991 schrieb:


> und die verifizierung bringt dir diese sicherheit?


Nein, habe früher schon geschrieben, dass ich den Sicherheitsgewinn auch für eher ungewiss und daher eine freiwillige Lösung für ausreichend halte.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Dezember 2008)

Wie schonmal geschrieben, werde ich auch nach Änderungen, die das gleiche Gesamtkonzept beinhalten die Verifizierung immernoch nicht gut finden, aber ich finde es klasse von Thomas, dass er sich bemüht und auf "uns Nörgler" eingeht!  Das muss auch mal gesagt werden...


----------



## punkt (10. Dezember 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> sorry aber das ist ja wohl sowas von billig. ihr kauft euch user mit irgendwelchen artikeln ein, tolle unterwanderung.
> da kann man sich ja 3mal fragen, wie ihr diese artikel finanziert
> dann bin ich bald raus ausm bikemarkt....tschüss!
> 
> p.s.: wer noch 5 Euro loswerden will, ich gebe meine kontodaten via PN gerne durch.



habe mich auch nur wegen dem gewinnspiel registriert...


----------



## bachmayeah (10. Dezember 2008)

selbst mobile.de reicht scheinbar so eine Notiz..







wäre mir neu dass man sich dort großartig identifizieren muss


----------



## gtbiker (10. Dezember 2008)

punkt schrieb:


> habe mich auch nur wegen dem gewinnspiel registriert...


 

Solche kurzfristigen Aktionen erinnern mich immer an die Uni:
Da wurden Studiengebühren eingeführt, immerhin 1200Euro pro Jahr. Man versprach Investitionen direkt in die Lehre. 
Und was ist geworden? NIX!
Im Gegenteil, jetzt müssen wir sogar die Skripts selber ausdrucken....
Und genauso wird es hier auch laufen. Jetzt 5 Euro und Adresse, morgen dann Einstellgebühr pro Artikel und Übermorgen dann ist der Bikemarkt dicht, weil er zu stark ebay ähnelt. An der Uni sind die Studentenzahlen ebenfalls rückläufig und viele Bundesländer haben die Gebühren wieder abgeschafft bzw. überlegen sich dies zu tun. 
Das Ganze wird hier unter dem Titel "Sicherheit" begründet, was natürlich Schwachsinn ist, da die Anzahlt der Strafdelikte/der Ärger nicht abnehmen wird. Die PNs sind auch nix. Und der Rest ist auch billig.
Sorry aber das Konzept halte ich für schlicht undurchdacht!
Wiedermal klassische Sicherheit vs. Freiheit. Und wiedermal zieht die Freiheit den Kürzeren und alle machen mit. 
Nur rein ins Verderben!


----------



## Levty (10. Dezember 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Solche kurzfristigen Aktionen erinnern mich immer an die Uni:
> Da wurden Studiengebühren eingeführt, immerhin 1200Euro pro Jahr. Man versprach Investitionen direkt in die Lehre.
> Und was ist geworden? NIX!


DOCH!
Unsere Kantine hat 5 Flachfernseher bekommen und einen "Chillout"-Bereich mit Lederhockern.


----------



## mightyEx (10. Dezember 2008)

In knapp zwei Jahren kommt übrigends die elektronische Signatur (Personalausweis mit Chip), die u.a. auch elektronische Behördengänge ermöglicht. Evtl. lässt sich das System ja auch für den Bikemarkt nutzen. Soll nur mal ein Denkanstoss sein.

http://www.bmi.bund.de/cln_028/nn_1...eise/Einzelseiten/elPersonalausweis__FAQ.html

Zitat:

"...Welche Vorteile bringt der elektronische Personalausweis?

...

Mehr Komfort bei Online-Transaktionen:

Postalisches Identifikations- und PIN/TAN-Verfahren, Plausibilitätsprüfungen, Adressverifikationen, Nachverfolgungen von Kundendaten verursachen bei den Anbietern einen erheblichen finanziellen und personellen Aufwand und sind zudem umständlich und zeitraubend für die Kunden. Der elektronische Identitätsnachweis vereinfacht die Authentisierung, weitere Verfahren erübrigen sich..."


----------



## decolocsta (10. Dezember 2008)

welche Nachteile der Persönliche Perso mit Chip bringt will ich hier mal garnicht aufzählen,
das würde den Rahmen des Threads sprengen und in eine andere Richtung lenken.

Toll und gut ist es jedenfalls nicht, eher traurig und ein sicherer Schritt in Richtung
totale Kontrolle


----------



## mightyEx (10. Dezember 2008)

Wie gut oder schlecht das System ist, wird sich erst zeigen. Von der Theorie her ist es schon nicht so schlecht. Wem Du welche Daten anvertraust, entscheidest Du zum größten Teil immer noch selbst. Bislang waren Sicherheitslecks dafür verantwortlich, dass z.B. Kontodaten von knapp 21 Mio. Bundesbürgern im Internet aufgetaucht sind. Da kann der Perso noch so sicher sein, wenn das Leck an ganz banaler Stelle (bei den Kontodaten waren es glaube Call-Center) sitzt. Ist halt wie beim Fahrradschloss - das dickste Kabel nützt nix, wenn die Befestigung am Schließzylinder nur mangelhaft ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (11. Dezember 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Solche Kurzfristigen Aktionen Erinnern Mich Immer An Die Uni:
> Da Wurden Studiengebühren Eingeführt, Immerhin 1200euro Pro Jahr. Man Versprach Investitionen Direkt In Die Lehre.
> Und Was Ist Geworden? Nix!
> Im Gegenteil, Jetzt Müssen Wir Sogar Die Skripts Selber Ausdrucken....
> ...



Amen!


----------



## thaper (11. Dezember 2008)

mightyEx schrieb:


> In knapp zwei Jahren kommt übrigends die elektronische Signatur (Personalausweis mit Chip), die u.a. auch elektronische Behördengänge ermöglicht. Evtl. lässt sich das System ja auch für den Bikemarkt nutzen. Soll nur mal ein Denkanstoss sein.
> 
> http://www.bmi.bund.de/cln_028/nn_1...eise/Einzelseiten/elPersonalausweis__FAQ.html
> 
> ...



ich glaub ich spinn


----------



## carmin (11. Dezember 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> selbst mobile.de reicht scheinbar so eine Notiz..


vgl die "Tipps zum sicheren Handeln" im Bikemarkt...



gtbiker schrieb:


> Nur rein ins Verderben!


Kurzer Realitätsabgleich: Hier gehts um einmalig fünf Euro und die Angabe einer Postadresse, wie Du sie sicherlich schon in 10+ Online-Shops angegeben hast. 

Nebenbei bemerkt: Bei ebay sind nicht nur Deine Zahlungsdaten hinterlegt, sondern anhand Deiner gesamten Kauf-/Verkaufshistorie Deine Interessen und Deine wirtschaftliche Lage nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Marcus (11. Dezember 2008)

1. Zum Thema "Freiheit ./. Sicherheit": In dieser Diskussion hier werden ganz gewaltig Dinge miteinander in Zusammenhang gebracht, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Wir sind kein Staat, es gibt keine Pflicht zur Registrierung. Wie koennen deine Freiheit garnicht einschraenken, da du hier immer die Wahl haben wirst. Dir gefaellt die Verifizierung nicht? Alles klar, nutze sie halt einfach nicht. Das ist beispielsweise bei der gesetzlichen Vorratsdatenspeicherung anders, hier hast du keine Wahlmoeglichkeit. Mal im Ernst: Wir sind eine Fahrrad-Website, du bist freiwillig hergekommen und niemand zwingt dich, hier irgendwas zu machen. 

2. Elektronischer Personalausweis - eine Anwendung dafuer wird man hier ganz sicher nicht sehen. _Das_ ist in meinen Augen eine Einschraenkung meiner Freiheit - weil ich naemlich keine andere Wahl haben werde, mir so ein Ding zulegen zu muessen. Ich moechte keine RFID-basierte Ausweisloesung[1], man laesst mir aber keine Wahl.

Ich denke, der Unterschied ist klar. Wer hier von Einschraenkung seiner Freiheit spricht, hat IMO noch ganz nicht zu Ende gedacht, sondern wirft diese Phrase rein provokativ in die Diskussion. Stammtisch, ick hoer dir trapsen.

[1] Hoerenswert dazu: http://chaosradio.ccc.de/cr139.html http://chaosradio.ccc.de/cr97.html


----------



## bachmayeah (11. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> vgl die "Tipps zum sicheren Handeln" im Bikemarkt...



iss doch spassisch, dass es dort reicht und hier nicht. wobei dort die quote der bertrügerreien sicherlich höher ist.



rikman schrieb:


> [..]Wie koennen deine Freiheit garnicht einschraenken, da du hier immer die Wahl haben wirst. Dir gefaellt die Verifizierung nicht? Alles klar, nutze sie halt einfach nicht. [..]


hört sich an wie beim bund: ihr seid ja alle freiwillig hier. ihr hattet ja die wahl blabla...(komisch das hier in diesem fall nur frauen wirklich die wahl haben, etwas zu machen oder wirklich zu lassen)
entweder mitziehen oder "sterben".


----------



## zet1 (11. Dezember 2008)

Leute, einige hier von euch schreiben so viel Mist, dass man die wirklich wenigen konstruktiven Vorschlaege und Beitraege zwischendurch uebersieht!!!

Bitte, ein Aufruf, entweder lasst euch registrieren, oder tut es nicht, aber bitte beendet dieses armselige Gejammere hier, dass ihr nix mehr reinstellt hier usw!! Es hilft weder der Uebersicht, noch der Meinungsbildung der Admins und bringen tu es auch nichts, erpressen lassen von ein paar von Sacklpickern werden sich die Admins sicher nicht!! Die Tatsachen sind gegeben. Es gibt kein Zurueck!! Seid dabei, oder lasst es!!

Also bitte unterbreitet Vorschlaege wie der Bikemarkt sinnvoller waere, und alle anderen nehmt es einfach hin!

Mein Vorschlag, auf den ich gerne eine Antwort haette waere nochmal:
*Neureihung der Anzeigen nach Verlaengerung!!*
Das ist derzeit das groesste uebel finde ich

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Marcus (11. Dezember 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> hört sich an wie beim bund: ihr seid ja alle freiwillig hier. ihr hattet ja die wahl blabla...



[Offtopic] Falsch. Die Wehr_pflicht_ heisst nicht zum Spass so, siehe Artikel 12a Grundgesetz. "Freiwillig" gibt es in diesem Zusammenhang nicht. Diese Diskussion gehoert aber nicht hier her, man kann sie ja mal ins KTWR verlegen.


----------



## bachmayeah (11. Dezember 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> [Offtopic] Falsch. Die Wehr_pflicht_ heisst nicht zum Spass so, siehe Artikel 12a Grundgesetz. "Freiwillig" gibt es in diesem Zusammenhang nicht. Diese Diskussion gehoert aber nicht hier her, man kann sie ja mal ins KTWR verlegen.



da hats einer nicht gerafft.. 
ein tip zur erläuterung: aussage vs realität beim stichwort "wahlhaben" 
ging auch nicht um die wehrpflicht (die ich im Übrigen recht spassisch fand) sondern nur um den vergleich.

konstruktiver vorschlag: nach wie vor - freiwillige veri und keine pflicht!


----------



## decolocsta (11. Dezember 2008)

weiterer konstruktive Vorschlag:

veris haben im Bikemarkt die Möglichkeit bewertet zu werden,
was deutlich sichtbar hervorgehoben wird, nicht verifizierte
haben diese Option nicht, was zwar auch etwas doof ist,
aber so hätten die Verifizierten noch einen Vorteil mehr,
was viele vllt. bewegen würde sich zu registrieren.

Freiwillige veri ist die einzige Option die wirklich für
zufriedenheit sorgen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (11. Dezember 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> 2. Elektronischer Personalausweis - eine Anwendung dafuer wird man hier ganz sicher nicht sehen. _Das_ ist in meinen Augen eine Einschraenkung meiner Freiheit - weil ich naemlich keine andere Wahl haben werde, mir so ein Ding zulegen zu muessen. Ich moechte keine RFID-basierte Ausweisloesung[1], man laesst mir aber keine Wahl.


wer sagt das dir keine wahl bleibt?!
kannst doch auswandern...


----------



## decolocsta (11. Dezember 2008)

ne, sry, ohne hier nun die Weltverschwörung auspacken zu wollen, über kurz oder lang geht nichts mehr ohne RFID


----------



## bentiger_1991 (11. Dezember 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> wer sagt das dir keine wahl bleibt?!
> kannst doch auswandern...



bzw. in unserem fall - eine andere internetplattform zum verkaufen nutzen...


nur um mal zu demonstrieren wie hoch das vertrauen hier im forum ist...ich habe letztens ein kettenführung gekauft...ich habe ihm vorgeschlagen auf nachname zu verschicken, er war einverstanden...heute find ich das päckchen mit der kettenführung in meinem briefkasten...und auf mtb-news eine pm in der steht, dass der verkäufer nicht so hohe versandkosten zahlen wollte und mir daher das paket so zugeschickt hat...geld werde ich morgen per post überweisen und alles ist gut. 

wirklich schade, dass manche leute hier das vertrauen anderer ausnutzen und dadurch den bikemark KAPUTT gemacht haben!  
man findet ja sogar jetzt schon fast nur noch angebote von verifizierten verkäufern...

ich bin weiterhin gegen die verifizierung  allerdings ist es auch verständlich, dass thomas & co sie in die welt gesetzt haben...

vielleicht fällt euch ja noch eine möglichkeit ein, wie die ehrlichen nutzer diese plattform nicht unter dem DUMMEN verhalten der betrüger leiden müssen.

WÄRE SUPER!


----------



## klamsi (11. Dezember 2008)

welche vorteile habe ich den als verkäufer von dem neuen system?
der marktplatz ist ja noch nicht optimal in sachen verkauf sowohl was die benutzerfreundlichkeit angeht als auch die problemlose abwicklung von geschäften...

daher meine frage bevor ich mich identifizieren lasse und 5 bezahle in welcher form ein vl. überarbeiteter marktplatz kommen soll ? welche vorteile in sachen bedienung wird es geben usw.? kann man dazu schon genaueres sagen bzw, gibts vl, schon irgendwo details dazu ??


prinzipiell find ich den marktplatz ein gute alternative zu ebay vor allem deswegen weil er bis jetzt kostenlos ist!!!


----------



## gtbiker (11. Dezember 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> wer sagt das dir keine wahl bleibt?!
> kannst doch auswandern...


ulala, es gibt noch deutlich mehr optionen als auswandern. die wehrpflicht ist die gleiche willkür wie in anderen bereichen des lebens (jaja, und jetzt kommt kir nicht wieder mit begriffserklärungen). wers macht ist selber dran schuld und darf sich nirgends drüber beschweren. denn es gibt für alles eine lösung.....


----------



## gtbiker (11. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Kurzer Realitätsabgleich: Hier gehts um einmalig fünf Euro und die Angabe einer Postadresse, wie Du sie sicherlich schon in 10+ Online-Shops angegeben hast.
> 
> Nebenbei bemerkt: Bei ebay sind nicht nur Deine Zahlungsdaten hinterlegt, sondern anhand Deiner gesamten Kauf-/Verkaufshistorie Deine Interessen und Deine wirtschaftliche Lage nachvollziehbar.



hahahallo, du scheinst meinen beitrag nicht richig gelesen zu haben. mich jucken die 5 Euro und die angabe der adresse kein bisschen. 
die sache ist schlicht nicht durchdacht und wird konsequenzen mit sich ziehen, wo man sich im nachhinein wünscht, man hätte alles beim alten gelassen.

und ja, mein kaufverhalten kann schon allein mit meinen ebay-daten verifizieren. auch mit meinen kontoauszügen, auch mit meinen einkaufszetteln vom real und sogar anhand der simpel auslesbaren RFID-Chips kann man quasi alles über mein wirtschaftliches Dasein (also was ich der wirtschaft wert bin) aussagen. toll, nicht?
naja, ihr werdet ja sehen was passieren wird.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (11. Dezember 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> 2. Elektronischer Personalausweis - eine Anwendung dafuer wird man hier ganz sicher nicht sehen. _Das_ ist in meinen Augen eine Einschraenkung meiner Freiheit - weil ich naemlich keine andere Wahl haben werde, mir so ein Ding zulegen zu muessen. Ich moechte keine RFID-basierte Ausweisloesung[1], man laesst mir aber keine Wahl.



Nunja, nicht-verifizierten Usern geht's aber ähnlich - OK, man hat natürlich andere Möglichkeiten des Verkaufs, aber davon wird dann nicht der MTB-news-Bikemarkt profitieren.
Ich warte trotzdem auf den elektr. Perso. Werde allerdings Statements und Versuche des CCC abwarten. Das ist dann zwar keine Garantie gegen Mißbrauch, aber ich ordne die Leistung des CCC im Sinne einer "Sicherheitsprüfung" stellenmäßig recht hoch ein. Ein Gütesiegel der Informationssicherheit gibt's ja leider (noch) nicht (wär vielleicht etwas für den CCC im Sinne eines DV-TÜV's).

PS: pack das Teil in einen faradayschen Käfig - dann hat sich's was mit RFID


----------



## honk2k (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mir den gesamten Thread noch nicht vollständig durchgelesen, daher weiß ich nicht ob so ein ähnlicher Fall evtl schon angesprochen wurde, aber ich halte es für sinnvoll im Rahmen dieser Diskussion über die Sicherheit im Bikemarkt eine spezielle Erfahrung meinerseits weiterzugeben:

Ich habe im Juli ein Komplettbike über den Bikemarkt verkauft. Nachdem schon jemand kam und das Rad Probe gefahren ist, es allerdings doch nicht gekauft hatte, fand sich doch recht schnell ein Käufer. Um nicht alle Details preis zu geben und um keine Vorlage für ein weiteres Verbrechen dieser Art zu schaffen, fasse ich mich kurz.
Der Käufer hat es zu Stande gebracht durch sehr viele unumstritten kluge Schachzüge einen unschuldigen 3. gegen mich auszuspielen, so dass dieser den korrekten Preis mit passendem Verwendungszweck auf mein Konto überwies. Der Betrüger holte darauf das Bike persönlich bei mir ab. Dabei habe ich den Fehler gemacht, mir keinen Ausweis zeigen zu lassen. Weiterhin habe ich mir nichts gedacht, bis Mitte August nun die Bank anrief, dass jemand das Geld für ein nicht erhaltenes Audiogerät zurück haben möchte. Anfang November kam dann auch schon die Vorladung von der Polizei, in der ich als Beschuldigter vernommen wurde. Glücklicherweise hatte ich den gesamten Emailverkehr und die Bikemarktanzeige gespeichert und konnte somit alle Anschuldigungen von mir weisen. Das strafrechtliche Verfahren wurde nun eingestellt. Der geschädigte 3. hat nun genauso wie ich nichts gegen den eigentlichen Betrüger in der Hand.

Sowas wird mir sicherlich kein zweitesmal passieren und ich möchte euch darauf aufmerksam machen, auch den Verkauf nicht zu unterschätzen. 
Wenn hier schon kräftig im Bereich der Sicherheit renoviert wird, so sollte der Verkäuferschutz eine ebenso große Rolle spielen.
Ich plädiere dafür, dass nur identifizierte Käufer im Bikemarkt Geschäfte abschließen können. Allerdings wird dann der Bikemarkt vermutlich langsam aussterben. 
Vielleicht kann man sich hier auf eine kostenlose temporäre Identifizierung der Käufer oder etwas in der Richtung einigen. Da hier auch sehr viele jüngere Nachwuchsfahrer im Bikemarkt versuchen Schnäppchen zu schießen, halte ich das für sinnvoll.

Was sagt ihr dazu? Habt ihr realisierbare Vorschläge?

mfg Simon


----------



## MO_Thor (12. Dezember 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> 1. Zum Thema "Freiheit ./. Sicherheit": In dieser Diskussion hier werden ganz gewaltig Dinge miteinander in Zusammenhang gebracht, die nichts miteinander zu tun haben. Wir sind kein Staat, es gibt keine Pflicht zur Registrierung. Wie koennen deine Freiheit garnicht einschraenken, da du hier immer die Wahl haben wirst. Dir gefaellt die Verifizierung nicht? Alles klar, nutze sie halt einfach nicht.


...und bin dann außen vor und darf nix verkaufen 
Klasse.


----------



## frogmatic (12. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> weiterer konstruktive Vorschlag:
> 
> veris haben im Bikemarkt die Möglichkeit bewertet zu werden



Oder Andersrum: nur veris dürfen bewerten?


----------



## nightwolf (12. Dezember 2008)

bentiger_1991 schrieb:


> bzw. in unserem fall - eine andere internetplattform zum verkaufen nutzen...   (...)


Das werde ich dann auch tun (muessen) 


gtbiker schrieb:


> hahahallo, du scheinst meinen beitrag nicht richig gelesen zu haben.  (...)


Das macht nach meiner Beobachtung keiner der 'Befuerworter'. Die sehen nur, ah ein Oppositioneller, auf ihn mit Gebruell, wer sich nicht verifiziert, der will doch nur beschaiszen .... Echt traurig so was 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## decolocsta (12. Dezember 2008)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Oder Andersrum: nur veris dürfen bewerten?



ja, so meinte ich das,
eben damit die Veris Vorteile haben, die ganze Sache jedoch freiwillig bleibt.

Mfg


----------



## klamsi (12. Dezember 2008)

fÃ¼r was werden eigentlich die 5â¬ eingehoben ? gibts dazu eine kostenaufstellung oder sit das einfach irgendein betrag ?

fg


----------



## Thalor (12. Dezember 2008)

Vllt. wäre es hilfreich diese Info in das Eingangsposting zu übernehmen 
Wurde mal irgendwo gesagt, dass es neben dem eigentlichen Porto noch die MwSt enthält, Materialkosten (Papier, Briefumschlag) und Personalkosten.


----------



## klamsi (12. Dezember 2008)

aha...und gibts da nichte einen einfacheren weg als per post ? irgendwas was ma übers netz abwickeln kann ? so das man sich zumindest einen teil der kosten spart ???


----------



## sani_rrh (12. Dezember 2008)

was bitte soll daran sicherer sein? für muich sieht das einfach nach einer
alibi-aktion aus, damit die forumsbetreiber rechtlich aus dem schneider
sind (was ich ok finde, die sollten da nicht zur verantwortung gezogen
werden).
aber sicherer ist das sicher nicht. ich verstehe auch überhaupt nicht,
warum man bei betrugsfällen die adresse nicht von der bank bekommt,
an die die überweisung getätigt wurde. bzw. ich bin mir sicher, man
bekommt sie, nur wer schaltet bei 12,50 Euro verlust einen anwalt ein
etc..

also mein fazit: sicher ist es jetzt blos für die forumsbetreiber / admins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (13. Dezember 2008)

sani_rrh schrieb:


> nur wer schaltet bei 12,50 Euro verlust einen anwalt ein etc..


Da hast Du völlig Recht.  Genau darum ist ja auch der von Dir beschriebene Alternativweg (Ermittlungsbehörde, Bank) keine grundsätzliche Alternative zur Identifizierung.



nightwolf schrieb:


> Das macht nach meiner Beobachtung keiner der 'Befuerworter'. Die sehen nur, ah ein Oppositioneller, auf ihn mit Gebruell


Wer hier kommt mit "Verderben!", "meine Freiheit ist in Gefahr!" oder "Tod des Bikemarkts!" angesichts eines Systems, das objektiv weit weniger restriktiv & teuer ist als ebay -- will der sachlich diskutieren, oder bloß polemisieren?  Ich bin sehr sensibel, was Fragen der Freiheit oder der informationellen Selbstbestimmung angeht, aber mir fällt zunehmend schwer, diese Einwürfe ernstzunehmen.  Man muss jenseins aller Ideologie doch auch mal sehen, dass Anarchie ein System erheblicher Unfreiheit ist.


----------



## Splash (13. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> ... angesichts eines Systems, das objektiv weit weniger restriktiv & teuer ist als ebay ...



Der Vergleich mit eBay hinkt jetzt aber gewaltig - schon alleine wegen der Grösse und des Angebotes ...


----------



## honk2k (13. Dezember 2008)

Das mit der Bank funktioniert nicht, wegen dem Bankgeheimniss. (Stecke da ja selber grad voll drin und das Bankgeheimnis schützt mich)


----------



## kinschman (13. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Da hast Du völlig Recht.  Genau darum ist ja auch der von Dir beschriebene Alternativweg (Ermittlungsbehörde, Bank) keine grundsätzliche Alternative zur Identifizierung.



aaaah, und du fährst also - wenn ich dich um 12,50 geprellt haben sollte - möglicherweise gute 500km quer durch deutschland, zu einer adresse (die du von den admins bekommen hast) wo du dir auch nicht sicher sein kannst, ob ich da auch wirklich wohne (scheinadresse) und haust mir dann ein paar aufs maul oder wie ???????

tut mir leid, das ist doch auch keine lösung !!!!!!

vor allem weil dadurch das angebot im bikemarkt weniger wird und...ach was red ich hier...die ganzen contras stehen schon oben !!


----------



## carmin (13. Dezember 2008)

kinschman schrieb:


> aaaah, und du fährst also - wenn ich dich um 12,50 geprellt haben sollte - möglicherweise gute 500km quer durch deutschland, zu einer adresse (die du von den admins bekommen hast) wo du dir auch nicht sicher sein kannst, ob ich da auch wirklich wohne (scheinadresse) und haust mir dann ein paar aufs maul oder wie ???????


Nope.  Der Punkt ist doch ein anderer.  Aktuell ist es ganz easy, 100 Accounts aufzumachen und jeweils eine Dämpferfeder oder sonstwas für 30 Euro anzubieten.  Dann sackst 100x30 Euro ein und machst Dich vom Acker.  Indem nur anbieten darf, wer verifiziert ist, ist das schon ein gutes Stück schwerer.  (Und genau deshalb ist auch freiwillige Verifizierung keine Lösung.)

Und jetzt sag nicht wieder, wer betrügen will, der schafft das auch so.  Geschenkt!  Allerdings bevorzuge ich jede 80%-Lösung gegenüber einer Nichtlösung.  Traurige Unsitte, den Blick stets nur auf die unerfüllten, vielleicht unerfüllbaren 20 Prozent zu verengen und damit jeglichen Versuch einer Verbesserung zu torpedieren.


----------



## klamsi (13. Dezember 2008)

nochmals die frage...welche veränderungen wird es sonst noch im marktplatz geben in sachen bedienerfreundlichkeit und natürlich auch schutz von käufern und verkäufern ???

ich bitte um infos oder einen link wo das vl. schon steht !


----------



## carmin (13. Dezember 2008)

Es gab mal diesen Thread, in dem Unmengen an Ideen eingebracht, diskutiert und teilweise auch wieder verworfen wurden.  Was davon jetzt auf Thomas' und rikmans Liste übrig geblieben ist, magst sie selbst fragen.  (Wobei verständlich sein sollte, wenn man vorab nicht mehr versprechen mag, als zu halten ist, denn immerhin wird das ja alles selbst gebaut.)  Von einem schlüssigen und gut benutzbaren Bewertungssystem war auch in diesem Thread schon die Rede, und das dürfte in der Tat eines der wichtigsten Features sein.


----------



## fighter (14. Dezember 2008)

Warum den Bikemarkt nicht einfach so lassen, wie er gerade ist? Wer registriert ist bekommt eine auffälligere anzeige, wer nur "sicher" kaufen will, kauft eben nur bei registrierten Käufern ein und wer bereit ist ein betrugs-risiko einzugehen, der kauft eben bei einem nicht registrierten Nutzer! Was spricht denn bitteschön dagegen?


----------



## thaper (14. Dezember 2008)

nichts. bzw. die admins sprechen aus flauen gründen dagegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (15. Dezember 2008)

klamsi schrieb:


> aha...und gibts da nichte einen einfacheren weg als per post ? irgendwas was ma übers netz abwickeln kann ? so das man sich zumindest einen teil der kosten spart ???



Dann mach mal Vorschläge wie man "irgendwie übers Netz" die eindeutige Zuordnung zu eine Adresse hinkriegt. Die Schwergewichte der Wirtschaft und die Politik kriegen es jahrelang nicht hin, eine sichere, eindeutige online-Identität herzustellen.

Nun kommst du.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (15. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Allerdings bevorzuge ich jede 80%-Lösung gegenüber einer Nichtlösung.  Traurige Unsitte, den Blick stets nur auf die unerfüllten, vielleicht unerfüllbaren 20 Prozent zu verengen und damit jeglichen Versuch einer Verbesserung zu torpedieren.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Dezember 2008)

was es nun alles zu kaufen gibt ! 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/158030


----------



## DieÖligeKette (15. Dezember 2008)

Und das auch noch sechs mal nacheinander.

SPAM hurra...


----------



## Levty (15. Dezember 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/158030


Nennt sich 'Werbung'


----------



## Lörr (15. Dezember 2008)

bei eurer identifikationsseite selber steht:
Grüner Haken: neben deinem Namen wird in Forum und Bikemarkt durch den grünen Haken  symbolisiert, dass du identifiziert bist - _dadurch wird man dir mehr Vertrauen entgegenbringen_. Potenzielle Käufer werden dadurch ermutigt, bei dir zu kaufen.

mehr vertrauen gegenüber wem? wenns nur noch identifizierte benutzer gibt is das doch wieder keinen vorteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (15. Dezember 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> was es nun alles zu kaufen gibt !
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/158030



ja und fast alles neu, gehts jetzt los mit händlerverkäufen


----------



## franky282 (15. Dezember 2008)

saturno schrieb:


> ja und fast alles neu, gehts jetzt los mit händlerverkäufen



Den Verdacht hab ich auch schon ne Weile. Wenn ich den Bikemarkt so beobachte seh ich doch immer wieder die gleichen "Kandidaten" viele Neuteile verticken. Gut, ab und zu ein Neuteil wegen Fehlkauf kann ja sein, aber manche scheinen den Bikemarkt ja richtig kommerziell zu nutzen... *Ich will hier niemanden was unterstellen!* aber sollte der Bikemarkt nicht eine Art "Flohmarkt" sein, wo Hinz und Kunz ihre Gebrauchtteile verkaufen können?


----------



## thaper (15. Dezember 2008)

dann schau mal auf den flohmarkt...


----------



## franky282 (15. Dezember 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> dann schau mal auf den flohmarkt...



Naja , ich meinte auch den  *ursprünglichen Sinn* eines Flohmarkts:

"Ein Flohmarkt im ursprünglichen Sinne ist ein Markt, auf dem gebrauchte Gegenstände zum Spaß und frei von Erwerbsdruck von Privatleuten angeboten werden."

Das wollte ich damit eigentlich nur umschreiben.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Dezember 2008)

saturno schrieb:


> ja und fast alles neu, gehts jetzt los mit händlerverkäufen



 ich finde es geschmacklos u. unserieös zugleich...

das rik u. thomas nix dagegen machen ???


----------



## DieÖligeKette (16. Dezember 2008)

Was genau findest du geschmacklos, den Hintern oder die "Händleranzeigen"?


----------



## frogmatic (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde das Bild geschmacklos, schließe mich da Khujand an.
Außerdem gehen mir diese Anzeigen auf den Senkel, die 100 Teile auflisten und in 37 Rubriken gleichlautend veröffentlicht werden.

Was anderes (mods gefragt):
wofür habe ich mich eigentlich identifiziert, wenn meine heute eingestellte Anzeige wieder ganz unidentifiziert erscheint?!


----------



## DieÖligeKette (16. Dezember 2008)

Über Geschmack lässt sich zum Glück streiten...


*Sex sells...*


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (16. Dezember 2008)

frogmatic schrieb:


> ...wofür habe ich mich eigentlich identifiziert, wenn meine heute eingestellte Anzeige wieder ganz unidentifiziert erscheint?!



Das dauert ein paar Minuten, dann ist der grüne Haken an deiner Anzeige dran...


----------



## frogmatic (16. Dezember 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Das dauert ein paar Minuten, dann ist der grüne Haken an deiner Anzeige dran...



Stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sani_rrh (16. Dezember 2008)

> Der Punkt ist doch ein anderer. Aktuell ist es ganz easy, 100 Accounts aufzumachen und jeweils eine Dämpferfeder oder sonstwas für 30 Euro anzubieten. Dann sackst 100x30 Euro ein und machst Dich vom Acker. Indem nur anbieten darf, wer verifiziert ist, ist das schon ein gutes Stück schwerer.



Sowas kann man mit einer Verifizierung wohl
weitgehend eindämmen, stimme ich zu.

Sinnvoll wäre da noch, eine Funktion für die Käufer einzubauen,
um gekaufte Artikel zu markieren (Das dürfte dann aber blos
für verifizierte Nutzer möglich sein und müsste einen verbindlichen
Kauf einschließen.. wird auch wieder kompliziert; wenn der dann doch
nicht kauft, wird er/sie gemahnt, nach drei solchen Aktionen
Sperre oder so). 
Momentan könnte man ja mit einem Account denselben Artikel
öfter verkaufen, drei Wochen etwa kann man die "Käufer", die
bereits bezahlt haben, schon hinhalten denke ich


----------



## saturno (16. Dezember 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich finde es geschmacklos u. unserieös zugleich...
> 
> das rik u. thomas nix dagegen machen ???




was bitte ist hier geschmacklos und unseriös?? wenn man sich mal diverse kandiaten anschaut die zeitgleich mehrere angebote einstellen und davon 90% neuteile, da fällt mir nur ein, das kann nur ein gewerblicher verkäufer sein.


man kann jetzt natürlich dafür oder dagegen sein, nur die ursprüngliche idee war, ein börse für gebrauchte ware aufzubauen.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Dezember 2008)

saturno schrieb:


> was bitte ist hier geschmacklos und unseriös?? wenn man sich mal diverse kandiaten anschaut die zeitgleich mehrere angebote einstellen und davon 90% neuteile, da fällt mir nur ein, das kann nur ein gewerblicher verkäufer sein.
> 
> 
> man kann jetzt natürlich dafür oder dagegen sein, nur die ursprüngliche idee war, ein börse für gebrauchte ware aufzubauen.



reg dich ab...
 es geht um das bild.-  besser gesagt um den nackten aarsch


----------



## saturno (16. Dezember 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> reg dich ab...
> es geht um das bild.-  besser gesagt um den nackten aarsch




sorry, konnte ich leider nicht erkennen.


aber der hat ja auch nur ein paar wenige neuteile:


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=35670


----------



## DieÖligeKette (16. Dezember 2008)

Nackte Ärsche, pfui Daibel, schon fast ketzerhaft.

Verbrennen sollte man die alle...

Perverslinge...


----------



## saturno (16. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Nackte Ärsche, pfui Daibel, schon fast ketzerhaft.
> 
> Verbrennen sollte man die alle...
> 
> Perverslinge...



na zum glück hast du nur google bilder


----------



## DieÖligeKette (16. Dezember 2008)

saturno schrieb:


> na zum glück hast du nur google bilder



Hast du ne Ahnung...


----------



## Hot Carrot (16. Dezember 2008)

@Thomas

Habe mich auch mal angemeldet.


----------



## saturno (16. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Hast du ne Ahnung...




mh dachte ich mir fast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (16. Dezember 2008)

wie wäre es eigentlich mit ner tagkontrolle, damit die suchergebnisse auch mal wieder annähernd stimmen und man auf der suche nach intense sich nicht durch 8 mio. seiten wühlen muss um dann doch festzustellen, dass nur verschwinden wenige anzeigen wirklich mit intense zu tun haben.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (16. Dezember 2008)

KaY-RizZ schrieb:


> finde diese "identifizierter benutzer"
> mehr als abgefu...
> geld dafür bezahlen gehts noch
> und dann nur 2 jahre gültig
> seite wird ja auch immer besser



Lesen, denken, Maul aufreisen - in der Reihenfolge bitte


----------



## DieÖligeKette (16. Dezember 2008)

Ja ja, mit 19 da ist die Welt noch in Ordnung...


----------



## stephan- (16. Dezember 2008)

KaY-RizZ schrieb:


> wenn es dir nit passt bezahl doch noch mehr geld an mtb




Soll ich dir armen Jungen mal ein paar Taschentücher sponsoren?


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Dezember 2008)

DieÖligeKette schrieb:


> Ja ja, mit 19 da ist die Welt noch in Ordnung...


Ach du, ich glaube mit dem Alter hat das nix zu tun.......


----------



## napalmdeath (16. Dezember 2008)

lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (16. Dezember 2008)

KaY-RizZ schrieb:


> euer sinngebild des denkens ist auch voll geil
> und ihr wollt älter sein ?
> paar jahre unter mir mit euren verstand



Stimmt, wir sind dir alle schrecklich unterlegen. 

Was ist denn bitte ein "Sinngebild"?


----------



## Nataschamaus (17. Dezember 2008)

Sinngebild??

Nü wa,  det gibt et nur drüben bei uns in Magdebursch ( M-City ??) 




Alle wollten Bananen - er hat ne´Gurke.












.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (17. Dezember 2008)

Nataschamaus schrieb:


> Sinngebild??
> 
> Nü wa,  det gibt et nur drüben bei uns in Magdebursch ( M-City ??)
> 
> ...


----------



## saturno (17. Dezember 2008)

Det wird nu aber rischdisch luschdisch


----------



## saturno (17. Dezember 2008)

Nataschamaus schrieb:


> Sinngebild??
> 
> Nü wa,  det gibt et nur drüben bei uns in Magdebursch ( M-City ??)
> 
> ...






geht ne frau auf die toilette, nach der türe stehen die ladys schlange. sacht die frau, nu gibbed mal wieder bonannen


----------



## Marcus (17. Dezember 2008)

Bitte beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## klamsi (17. Dezember 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> Bitte beim Thema bleiben.



gerne...

ich bitte nochmals um infos welche änderungen es geben wird und in welchem zeitraum...wenn möglich recht detailiert...thx


----------



## Splash (17. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Nope.  Der Punkt ist doch ein anderer.  Aktuell ist es ganz easy, 100 Accounts aufzumachen und jeweils eine Dämpferfeder oder sonstwas für 30 Euro anzubieten.  Dann sackst 100x30 Euro ein und machst Dich vom Acker.  Indem nur anbieten darf, wer verifiziert ist, ist das schon ein gutes Stück schwerer.  (Und genau deshalb ist auch freiwillige Verifizierung keine Lösung.).



Das haben andere Foren aber besser gelöst - dort kann man z.B. erst verkaufen, wenn man xy Postings (Vorschlag 50) hinter sich hat (SmallTalk-Areas ausgenommen). Dann machst Du nicht mal eben 100 Accounts auf mit denen Du im Bikemarkt verkaufen kannst und kannst Dir die Zwangs-Verifikation sparen...

Das wäre m.E. auf Dauer auch der Vielfalt im Bikemarkt sicher zuträglich


----------



## DieÖligeKette (17. Dezember 2008)

Splash schrieb:


> Das haben andere Foren aber besser gelöst - dort kann man z.B. erst verkaufen, wenn man xy Postings (Vorschlag 50) hinter sich hat (SmallTalk-Areas ausgenommen). Dann machst Du nicht mal eben 100 Accounts auf mit denen Du im Bikemarkt verkaufen kannst und kannst Dir die Zwangs-Verifikation sparen...



Gute Idee!


----------



## Thalor (17. Dezember 2008)

Quark.
Gibt genug Leute, die das ein oder andere Thema mitlesen bzw. hauptsächlich Informationsbeschaffung betreiben, ohne sich selbst zu äussern. Warum willst Du die vom Bikemarkt ausschliessen?
Oder wie willst Du den einen User, der einen Account mit wenig Posts hat von einem anderen User, der 300 Accounts macht, abgrenzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (17. Dezember 2008)

Zumal sicherlich niemand der auf den Bikemarkt stößt und etwas verkaufen will erstmal 50 hochwertige Beiträge schreiben möchte bevor er verkaufen darf. Vorallem kommen dann bei 50 erzwungenen(!) Beiträgen sicher keine qualitativ hochwertigen bei rum, zumindest nicht in "kurzer Zeit".


----------



## sickrider (17. Dezember 2008)

das mit den 50 beiträgen ist aber schlecht für gelegenheitsverkäufer, die vorher nicht im ibc waren und neu dazu kommen. würden dann die schnäppchen (glaub auf seite 2 wurde es schon mal erwähnt?) wegfallen, die von leuten mit wenig preisvorstellung kommen.

an sich ist die sache mit der verkäuferidentifizierung gut, nur was ist, wenn man den hauptteil der ware, z.b. ein komplettrad bekommen hat, jedoch die dazu versprochenen reifen, sattel oder was auch immer nicht kommen oder die parts nicht die sind, die angegeben wurden?

ich glaube, so viel sicherheit kann auch die identifizierung nicht geben, auch wenn man dann zur verlängerung was zahlen muss, da man ja eine negative bewertung bekommt.
trotzdem: wer wirklich sachen reinstellen will, die viel wert sind und (wie hier üblich) per vorkasse gezahlt wird, sollte sich identifizieren, damit man eine geringe sicherheit hat und im schlimmsten fall rechtliche schritte einleiten kann.
für andere, die nur kaufen (wie ich zzt.) oder nur kleinigkeiten verkaufen sollte die identifizierung nicht pflicht sein (ist sie das nicht jetzt schon für alle verkäufer?), da wie schon gesagt, die gelegenheitsverkäufer von kleinigkeiten wegfallen und somit das angebot sinkt.


----------



## Nataschamaus (17. Dezember 2008)

Ja, die war richtig geil !!   Über Zonen-Gabi aus von der Titanic musste ich damals schon lachen und hab sie bis heute nicht vergessen.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (17. Dezember 2008)

Viel mir bei deinem Spruch direkt dazu ein


----------



## foenfrisur (17. Dezember 2008)

Das mit den Beiträgen kenne ich ausm DSLR Forum....und finde das gelinde gesagt große schei%&e.

Was sagen den ein paar Beiträge über den Benutzer und dessen Ehrlichkeit aus? Genau nullkommanix! 
Ich kenne von früher aus anderen Foren ne Menge treue Mitglieder mit vielen Beiträgen in diversen Boards, die immer mit Rat und Tat zu Seite standen und Leute reihenweise übern Tisch gezogen haben.
Andere Konten benutzt, Falsche Namen angegeben usw.
Das ging in die Tausender und war echt ne üble Sache.
Nur ein Fall von vielen.

PostIdent oder diese Lösung hier halte ich für angebrachter.
Denn solange die Anbieter nicht verifiziert sind ist es zu einfach Leute abzuziehen. Oder kommt jemand auf die Idee vor dem Kauf erstmal nen Thread auf zu machen um zu fragen ob man es wagen soll bei Person XY zu kaufen?
Bewertungen helfen da auch nicht wirklich weiter. Denn mit Fake-Accounts oder über Kumpels lässt sich dieses System leicht umgehen.

Ein Bewertungssystem gibt es bei planet3dnow, aber dort kommt es auch sehr häufig vor das abgezockt wird.


100% Sicherheit gibts nur bei Mr. Sicherheit, aber nicht im realen Leben.
Und daher finde ich das hier angewandte System ganz gut.


----------



## carmin (17. Dezember 2008)

womit Du's mal wieder auf den Punkt gebracht hast


----------



## martial-biker (18. Dezember 2008)

finds gut, und bin dabei


----------



## Marcus (18. Dezember 2008)

klamsi schrieb:


> gerne...
> 
> ich bitte nochmals um infos welche änderungen es geben wird und in welchem zeitraum...wenn möglich recht detailiert...thx



Das wurde jetzt bereits mehrfach erlaeutert.


----------



## klamsi (18. Dezember 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> Das wurde jetzt bereits mehrfach erlaeutert.



da is dann aber nicht viel von dem übrig geblieben was man sich hier noch ( klick mich )
vorgenommen hat !!!

oder hab i was überlesen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (18. Dezember 2008)

Das witzige ist,

das ursprüngliche Ultimatum vom 16.12 wurde auf ende Januar verschoben,
weil warsch. der neue Bikemarkt dann mit 10 Usern gestartet wäre... 

Jetzt wird halt weiter Bauernfängerei betrieben.


----------



## Marcus (18. Dezember 2008)

klamsi schrieb:


> da is dann aber nicht viel von dem übrig geblieben was man sich hier noch ( klick mich )
> vorgenommen hat !!!
> 
> oder hab i was überlesen ??



Bitte nicht verwechseln - das eine ist die Identifizierung, das andere die Bikemarkt-Software. Letztere wird momentan von uns neu entwickelt.

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## Dauerbastler (19. Dezember 2008)

Das auch das Häkchen nicht vor (hoffendlich unwissendlichem) Betrug schützt, zeigt mir ein aktuelles Angebot eines abgehakten Mitglieds. Ich hab mich bei Rotwild mit Bildmaterial gestern über das Modell erkundigt und hier mal ein Auszug der Antwortmail:

   Wichtige Info zum zweiten Link: 
http://s11b.directupload.net/file/u/20421/4f87zp7b_jpg.htm
  Das ist eine Zusammenstellung von einem RDH Vorderbau und eine RDS Schwinge die nur 100mm Federweg hat...das Ding wurde schon mehrmals bei Ebay verkauft und wieder weiter angeboten, da es nicht gehen kann!! Hier definitiv Finger weg!!!

  Hoffe das hilft,

  Freundliche Grüße und ebenfalls schöne Feiertage wünscht

  Markus Herr
  - Vertrieb -
  ADP ENGINEERING GMBH / ROTWILD
  Waldstrasse 23 / B10
  D-63128 Dietzenbach
  Tel: + 49 (6074) 400 76 - 15
  Fax: + 49 (6074) 400 76 - 25
  E-Mail: [email protected]
www.rotwild.de

Ich hab dem Anbieter heut morgen eine Info geschickt und die Anzeige gemeldet, mal schaun was passiert.


----------



## foenfrisur (19. Dezember 2008)

unwissentlicher betrug also......also entweder oder, beides zusammen geht nicht.


----------



## Dauerbastler (19. Dezember 2008)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> unwissentlicher betrug also......also entweder oder, beides zusammen geht nicht.


Ich wollte nur Niemandem etwas böses vorwerfen, aber komisch ist´s schon.
Da der Rahmen ja wohl nicht aus dem Himmel kam und angeblich aufgebaut, aber nicht gefahren ist. Dazu noch aus Teambeständen aber Rotwild sagt Bastelmurks.

Das Dumme an der Sache ist ganz einfach der "Betrüger" ist ja selbst der Betrogene. Es geht also nicht um jemanden der vorgibt etwas zu verkaufen und nicht liefert, sondern um jemanden der selbst wohl schon über den Tisch gezogen wurde und versucht da wieder raus zu kommen.
Ist wie mit Falschgeld, kriegst angedreht und meldest es brav = Geld weg.
Gehst mit einkaufen = bist Betrüger.
Ich kanns sogar verstehen aber wenn man´s merkt hätte man z.B. Rahmen und Schwinge einzeln verkaufen können (die Teile für sich sind teuer genug).

Aber eigendlich wollte ich nur sagen das der Haken an sich garnichts aussagt.


----------



## carmin (19. Dezember 2008)

Zustimmung -- bis auf diese Schlussfolgerung:


Dauerbastler schrieb:


> Aber eigendlich wollte ich nur sagen das der Haken an sich garnichts aussagt.


Das ist der gern vernachlässigte Unterschied zwischen "ich kenne einen doofen Amerikaner" und "alle Amerikaner sind doof"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (19. Dezember 2008)

foenfrisur schrieb:


> Das mit den Beiträgen kenne ich ausm DSLR Forum....und finde das gelinde gesagt große schei%&e.



Das sagt gar nix über die Ehrlichkeit aus - es verhindert lediglich, dass sich jemand 100x mit unterschiedlichen Namen anmeldet und dann Kleinbeträge (hier 30, da 50) abzwackt und sich dann von dannen macht, wie weiter oben als Agument vorgeschoben. 

Auch so n hübscher grüner Haken sagt nicht wirklich was über die Ehrlichkeit eines Anbieters aus, sondern nur darüber, dass er 5 bezahlt hat und seine Adresse im Laufe der letzten 2 Jahre mal gestimmt hat...


----------



## Dauerbastler (19. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Zustimmung -- bis auf diese Schlussfolgerung:
> Das ist der gern vernachlÃ¤ssigte Unterschied zwischen "ich kenne einen doofen Amerikaner" und "alle Amerikaner sind doof"...


 
Es ist leider Fakt ,ich hÃ¤tte im zweifelsfall sofort15-20 Postadressen fÃ¼r den Haken. Wenn ich Besch...en wollte wÃ¤ren es 100.- â¬. das rechnet sich fÃ¼r manche Leute ganz schnell. 
Und sicherheit hat man nur wenn man sich ganz raus hÃ¤lt(aus dem Leben), weil betrogen wird immer und Ãberall.
Und ich kenne mehr als einen doofen Amerikaner(AuslÃ¤nder, Deutschen, Katholiken, Protestanten), deswegen sind noch lange nicht alle oben genannten Gruppierungen doof.
Es geht viel mehr darum ein wenig eigenverantwortung beim Kaufen zu haben, das hilft meistens schon weiter.


----------



## carmin (19. Dezember 2008)

Dauerbastler schrieb:


> Es ist leider Fakt ,ich hätte im zweifelsfall sofort15-20 Postadressen für den Haken.


Wenn Deine 20 Bekannten und Verwandten alle Besuch von der Polizei bekommen wollen...



Dauerbastler schrieb:


> Und sicherheit hat man nur wenn man sich ganz raus hält(aus dem Leben), weil betrogen wird immer und Überall.


Rrrichtig, und daran wird auch der Haken nix ändern.



Dauerbastler schrieb:


> Und ich kenne mehr als einen doofen Amerikaner(Ausländer, Deutschen, Katholiken, Protestanten), deswegen sind noch lange nicht alle oben genannten Gruppierungen doof.


Rrrichtig, und nur weil Du jetzt einen mutmaßlichen Betrüger mit Haken entdeckt hast, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Identifizierung grundsätzlich sinnlos ist...


----------



## thaper (19. Dezember 2008)

es gibt soviele leerstehende wohnungen oder was auch immer wo man das hinschicken kann. sollte das kleinste roblem sein.


----------



## decolocsta (19. Dezember 2008)

oder wie schon erwähnt....

Nachsendeantrag bei der Post auf einen falschen Namen.


----------



## Dauerbastler (19. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Wenn Deine 20 Bekannten und Verwandten alle Besuch von der Polizei bekommen wollen...
> 
> Rrrichtig, und daran wird auch der Haken nix ändern.
> 
> Rrrichtig, und nur weil Du jetzt einen mutmaßlichen Betrüger mit Haken entdeckt hast, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Identifizierung grundsätzlich sinnlos ist...


 
Um auf den letzten Punkt zu kommen, das Behaupte ich auch nicht. Ich will halt auch nur darauf hinweisen das der Haken immer noch keine Garantie ist (die kriegst eh nie).

Zu punkt 1 guck eins unter Dir, so sieht´s halt aus.


----------



## Dauerbastler (19. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> oder wie schon erwähnt....
> 
> Nachsendeantrag bei der Post auf einen falschen Namen.


 
EXAKT . Wer will der kann. Das Schlechte ist Allgegenwärtig aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## carmin (20. Dezember 2008)

Najo, für meine Begriffe ists schon ein erheblicher Unterschied zwischen "der Haken sagt gar nix aus" und "der Haken ist keine Garantie".  Letzteres steht übrigens bereits in #1.

Was solls.  Ihr verwendet hier erstaunliche Energie darauf, zu sagen, dass Euch irgendwas an der Benutzeridentifizierung nicht gefällt.  Jetzt schaun wir halt einfach mal, einverstanden?  In ein, zwei Jahren wissen wir mehr.  Eine erhebliche Senkung des Betrugsanteils wäre ein großer Gewinn.  Und davon bin ich (bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils) überzeugt.


----------



## Hot Carrot (20. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Najo, für meine Begriffe ists schon ein erheblicher Unterschied zwischen "der Haken sagt gar nix aus" und "der Haken ist keine Garantie".  Letzteres steht übrigens bereits in #1.
> 
> Was solls.  Ihr verwendet hier erstaunliche Energie darauf, zu sagen, dass Euch irgendwas an der Benutzeridentifizierung nicht gefällt.  Jetzt schaun wir halt einfach mal, einverstanden?  In ein, zwei Jahren wissen wir mehr.  Eine erhebliche Senkung des Betrugsanteils wäre ein großer Gewinn.  Und davon bin ich (bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils) überzeugt.


----------



## SCM (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde es irgendwie komisch, dass zur Kritik an der Identifizierung nur Extrem-Szenarien angeführt werden, die erhöhte kriminelle Energie erfordern. 

Klar ist, dass jedes System irgendwie mit genügend Aufwand manipulierbar ist. Aber der Gewinn hier im Markt ist doch gerade, dass die ganzen Kiddies, die ihren Schrott x-mal einstellen und dann erst Wochen später versenden, nun eher(nicht vollständig) vom Bikemarkt werden als vorher und dass sich der unzuverlässige Gelegenheitsverkäufer durch Angabe seiner Daten eventuell pflichtbewusster verhält. 

In anderen privaten Foren laufen Verkäufe von Gegenständen zu 3-4-Stelligen Summen problemlos. Hier sind halt ziemlich viele Leute unterwegs, die entweder alters- oder erziehungsbedingt keinen Funken Unrechtsbewusstsein haben.

Bei den Beschwerden, die die Admins bearbeiten mussten, handelte es sich sicher nicht ständig nur um irgendwelche "High-Crime"-Anfragen, wo jemand mit gefälschtem Perso, einem Nachsendeantrag und einem angeklebten Schnurrbart Leute um Tausende von Euro gebracht hat, sondern um kleine Betrügereien, Fehlbeschreibungen und unzuverlässiges Verhalten pubertärer (oder immer in der Entwicklung verbliebener) Kids, die hier ihren Schrott loswerden wollten. Klar können die das immer noch - aber der psychologische Effekt, dass man jetzt ganz, ganz schnell 'ne Anzeige am Hals hat und irgendwann mal die Polizei bei den Eltern anruft, dürfte diese Vorfälle drastisch minimieren.

Daher konzentriert sich die Kritik eigentlich auf Sachverhalte, die von der Identifizierung nur indirekt behandelt werden. Die Kritik hört sich daher so an, als würde die Identifizierung die Anzahl der Betrüger hier erhöhen und das totale Chaos ausbrechen. Ich denke, dass 1.) die Zahl kleinerer Betrügereien abnimmt 2.) gleichzeitig die Qualität der angebotenen Artikel bei sinkender Gesamtzahl steigt und 3.) es immer wieder Leute gibt, die hier professionell abzocken, an denen auch die Identifizierung nichts ändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (20. Dezember 2008)

wenn solche vorfälle nicht ins bewertungsding eingetragen werden, kann auch niemand wissen das die leute da teilweise recht unzuverlässig sind oder in der beschreibung schummeln.


----------



## SCM (20. Dezember 2008)

Daher mein Vorschlag an die Admins:

Es sollten eventuell auf der Artikelseite nicht nur Bewertungen in Zahlen nach positiv und negativ unterteilt stehen, sondern die letzten drei Bewertungen als Text bzw. Textauszug. Wenn da dann dreimal steht "total zerkratzt", "falsche Beschreibung" oder "stark verspätete Lieferung" hat der Nutzer für immer versch*ssen und kann sich seinen grünen Haken dahin stecken, wo die Sonne nicht scheint .


----------



## Dauerbastler (20. Dezember 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> wenn solche vorfälle nicht ins bewertungsding eingetragen werden, kann auch niemand wissen das die leute da teilweise recht unzuverlässig sind oder in der beschreibung schummeln.


 
Wie wahr


----------



## >K2R/O< (20. Dezember 2008)

Also ich muss sagen:
mit dem 5euro System wird doch nur wieder dem ehrlichen Verkäufer in den Hintern gekniffen.
Wenn die Käufer sich nicht genügend mit dem Verkäufer in Verbindung setzen (telefonisch) sind sie doch selbst schuld. Ich wurd auch schon verarscht, aber das muss man halt in Kauf nehmen, wenn man irgendwo mit irgendwem im Internet einen Deal ausmacht.
Wieso kann das denn nicht auch ohne die 5 gehen? Die Daten stimmen doch trozdem.
Das Prinzip mit dem Haken finde ich nicht schlecht, aber es würde doch auch reichen, wenn man den nach so und so vielen positiven Bewerungen bekommt, dann kann man wenigstens davon ausgehen, dass es kein fakeaccount ist.


----------



## SCM (20. Dezember 2008)

>K2R/O< schrieb:


> Wenn die Käufer sich nicht genügend mit dem Verkäufer in Verbindung setzen (telefonisch) sind sie doch selbst schuld. Ich wurd auch schon verarscht, aber das muss man halt in Kauf nehmen, wenn man irgendwo mit irgendwem im Internet einen Deal ausmacht.



Nö, das sehe ich nicht so. Andersrum wir dein Schuh draus: Wenn man jemanden verarscht, sollte man in Kauf nehmen müssen, dafür so richtig eins auf den Deckel zu bekommen. Und das wird durch die Identifizierung einfacher.


----------



## Splash (20. Dezember 2008)

Scheiss auf die 5â¬ - ich sehe eher das Problem dass die Vielfalt nachlassen wird, da GelegenheitsverkÃ¤ufer den Aufwand nicht betreiben werden oder wollen (wie ich auch). Aber das werden wir sicher auch innerhalb der nÃ¤chsten 1-2 Jahre sehen, ob das nur eine Vermutung oder ein berechtigter Verdacht ist ...


----------



## mightyEx (20. Dezember 2008)

Splash schrieb:


> Scheiss auf die 5 - ich sehe eher das Problem dass die Vielfalt nachlassen wird, da Gelegenheitsverkäufer den Aufwand nicht betreiben werden oder wollen (wie ich auch). Aber das werden wir sicher auch innerhalb der nächsten 1-2 Jahre sehen, ob das nur eine Vermutung oder ein berechtigter Verdacht ist ...



Genau das Problem sehe ich leider auch. Über kurz oder lang wird der Bikemarkt quasi "austrocknen". Der "kleine Garagenverkauf" wird damit Schnee von gestern.


----------



## antikoerper (21. Dezember 2008)

Hi!

Ich schließe mich der Meinung an ... Die Vielfalt, insbesondere der kleinen Artikel die oft unnütz im Keller herumliegen (Bremshebel, Vorbau, Lenker, Pedalen usw.), Teile die man teilweise fast verschenkt, 5-30 Euro Artikel... wird es wohl kaum mehr geben. Ich halte es für sinnvoll, dass die Identifizierung erst bei Artikeln ab einem bestimmten Warenwert notwending wird (30 Euro) oder alternativ mtb-news die Identifizierung über eine Provision der verkauften Artikel finanziert - schließlich steigt das Verlustrisiko mit dem Preis des Produktes.
Ich weiss nicht wie der inzwischen entstandene Schaden durch Betrug ist- aber 5 Euro für jeden, um diesen in Zukunft zu entgehen, ist letztendlich auch eine, durch Betrug entstandene Schadenssumme.

Wenn ich mir einen gebrauchten Reifen für 10 Euro kaufe, gehe ich lieber das Risiko 1 zu 10.000 ein, nichts zu bekommen, als 5 Euro für die Sicherheit zu zahlen...


----------



## decolocsta (21. Dezember 2008)

Abstimmen Leute:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=370513


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (21. Dezember 2008)

antikoerper schrieb:


> Ich halte es für sinnvoll, dass die Identifizierung erst bei Artikeln ab einem bestimmten Warenwert notwending wird (30 Euro)


Die Idee wollte ich auch schon vorschlagen, ist aber leider nicht zu Ende gedacht: Es gibt keine vernünftige Kontrolle über den verkaufspreis. D.h. ein Verkäufer stellt dann ohne Preisangabe oder mit einem fiktiven kleinen Preis als Merkmal ein, verlangt in der Artikelbeschreibung oder später per Mail einen anderen (realen, höheren) Preis.
Macht den Verkäufer nicht seriöser, lässt sich aber mit allgemeiner Ablehung gegenüber dem Registrierungsverfahren durchaus plausibel argumentieren.
Käme im Endeffekt einer freiwilligen Identifizierung gleich.



antikoerper schrieb:


> oder alternativ mtb-news die Identifizierung über eine Provision der verkauften Artikel finanziert


Das würde dem Bikemarkt dann ganz sicher den Rest geben - wenn ich für jeden Verkauf Provision zahlen will geh ich wirklich zu den 4 bunten Buchstaben - da gibts dann auch noch deutlich mehr potentielle Kunden (die je nach angebotenem Artikel teilweise auch absurd hohe Preise zahlen  ).




decolocsta schrieb:


> Abstimmen Leute:


Wie oft willst Du das noch wiederholen? 
Die (wenn überhaupt) relevenate Abstimmung findet mit den Füssen statt.


----------



## decolocsta (21. Dezember 2008)

edit


----------



## carmin (21. Dezember 2008)

Ein paar Gedanken zum Thema "Austrocknen des Bikemarkts":

Wird eine Plattform, auf der viel betrogen wird, nicht unattraktiv und verliert Nutzer?

Hat der aktuelle Bikemarkt nicht auch mal angefangen mit null Nutzern und null Angeboten?

Warum werden die fünf Euro einerseits als Lappalie bezeichnet und im gleichen Atemzug andererseits als riesige Hürde, um die "unnütz im Keller herumliegenden Teile" zu verkaufen?



antikoerper schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir einen gebrauchten Reifen für 10 Euro kaufe, gehe ich lieber das Risiko 1 zu 10.000 ein, nichts zu bekommen, als 5 Euro für die Sicherheit zu zahlen...


Als Käufer musst ja nicht an der Identifizierung teilnehmen.


----------



## decolocsta (21. Dezember 2008)

wieso viel betrogen? es gibt keine Zahlen......

...das ist rein spekulativ von dir, ich sag einfach mal es wird in relation zu den Transaktionen rel. wenig betrogen.

genauso spekulation


----------



## carmin (21. Dezember 2008)

Zahlen hat Thomas.  Was aber zählt, ist der Eindruck auf potentielle Käufer.

Und was die Zukunft angeht: klar ist das Spekulation.  Aber alles.  Um herauszufinden, wie's auf die Angebotsvielfalt wirkt, muss man's halt mal machen.


----------



## decolocsta (21. Dezember 2008)

Aber du wirst sicher auch einsehen, bzw. zustimmen, es wird sich nicht jeder registrieren, von 100 Verkäufern aktuell, sind vllt. 50 häufige Nutzer des Bikemarkts, diese registrieren sich, 50 jedoch verkaufen im Jahr ein Schaltwerk, mal ein paar Shifter oder einmal im Jahr einen Rahmen, diese Leute fallen weg, und da geht doch genau der Schnäppchenjagt Charakter verloren, die Vielfalt wird schwinden, es werden sich nie alle registrieren, kuck mal wieviel grüne Haken im Bikemarkt rumschwirren, bis zum Tag X sind es vllt. 3 mal soviel, aber immernoch viel viel weniger als aktuell.

Naja....so ist wohl das Leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (21. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Wird eine Plattform, auf der viel betrogen wird, nicht unattraktiv und verliert Nutzer?


Nur wenn das in der Wahrnehmung der Nutzer auch dauerhaft so präsent ist - was ich aktuell mangels wöchentlicher Bikemarkt-Betrugsmeldungen als Newsletter oder Fettgedrucktem Banner für unwahrscheinlich halte


----------



## carmin (21. Dezember 2008)

deco: Klar, wer sollte sich auch "auf Vorrat" identifizieren?  (Bei mir isses was Anderes, ich musste testen )
Aber wenn ich mich in einen typischen "Ausmister" versetze, der vor der Wahl steht...
1. ebay mit Einstellgebühr, Provision und Gefahr, unter Wert verkaufen zu müssen
2. IBC-Bikemarkt mit einmalig fünf Euro, hoher Flexibilität und kundiger Kundschaft
... dann seh ich da nicht mehr so schwarz für den Bikemarkt.

Thalor: jo, so ein paar Threads wie aktuell im Sonstige Bikethemen reichen ja auch schon.


----------



## decolocsta (21. Dezember 2008)

schwarz sehe ich nicht,

eher grau 

sterben wird der Bikemarkt sicher nicht,

aber ist schon ein Unterschied ob ich jetzt die Auswahl zwischen 2 oder 5 XTR Schaltwerken um die 40 Euro hab, z.b.


----------



## carmin (21. Dezember 2008)

grau ist realistisch.


----------



## Thalor (21. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Thalor: jo, so ein paar Threads wie aktuell im Sonstige Bikethemen reichen ja auch schon.


Genau das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.
Zum einen ist die Flut von Threads so gross, dass sicher nicht jeder alles mitliest und zum anderen wird auch genauso schnell wieder vergessen.

Such dir einen (beliebigen) politischen Skandal aus - wer es schafft das auszusitzen wird auch wieder gewählt, wenn genügend lange nicht mehr drüber berichtet wurde


----------



## Splash (22. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Aber du wirst sicher auch einsehen, bzw. zustimmen, es wird sich nicht jeder registrieren, von 100 Verkäufern aktuell, sind vllt. 50 häufige Nutzer des Bikemarkts, diese registrieren sich, 50 jedoch verkaufen im Jahr ein Schaltwerk, mal ein paar Shifter oder einmal im Jahr einen Rahmen, diese Leute fallen weg, und da geht doch genau der Schnäppchenjagt Charakter verloren, die Vielfalt wird schwinden, es werden sich nie alle registrieren, kuck mal wieviel grüne Haken im Bikemarkt rumschwirren, bis zum Tag X sind es vllt. 3 mal soviel, aber immernoch viel viel weniger als aktuell.
> 
> Naja....so ist wohl das Leben



100% Agree 

Aber laut dem Foren-Team wird ja aktuell nur betrogen und da sind ja sooo viele Betrüger unterwegs, die die kriminelle Energie haben, sich 100 mal anzumelden und Teile zu 30 zu verkaufen. Irgend ne Pro-Begründung gibt halt immer ...


----------



## saturno (23. Dezember 2008)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Genau das Problem sehe ich leider auch. Über kurz oder lang wird der Bikemarkt quasi "austrocknen". Der "kleine Garagenverkauf" wird damit Schnee von gestern.





ne sehe ich nicht so, es tummeln sich jetzt vermehrt leute mit grünem haken und zich neuen bikes oder neuen teilen. wie war das mal, nur privatverkäufer


hier nur ein beispiel:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php/cat/500/ppuser/21576


----------



## cluso (23. Dezember 2008)

Servus,

ich ärger mich gerade mal wieder über so Zipfelklatscher die ihre Ware gegen bestes Gebot verkaufen.
Ist es nicht möglich das zu ändern? Verkauf nur mit Angabe von Preis und alles andere soll zu Ebay. Fertig.

Gruß


----------



## thaper (23. Dezember 2008)

warum das denn?


----------



## cluso (23. Dezember 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> warum das denn?



Bin der Ansicht die Leute sollen nen Preis angeben und nicht sagen, "Och ich wart mal ab was kommt und lass das Ding laufen bis mir der Preis passt".

Ist nur meine Meinung und vielleicht liege ich falsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (23. Dezember 2008)

naja, da gibt es glaub ich viele verschiedene ansichten. mir ist das immer relativ egal.
ich hab nur festgestellt das es besser ins formular nichts zu schreiben aber im text dann einen vhb preis zu nennen.

wenn man den preis direkt im formular nennt, meinen eben doch viele das das n fixpreis ist und schreiben einen erst gar ned an.


----------



## Splash (23. Dezember 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich ärger mich gerade mal wieder über so Zipfelklatscher die ihre Ware gegen bestes Gebot verkaufen.
> Ist es nicht möglich das zu ändern? Verkauf nur mit Angabe von Preis und alles andere soll zu Ebay. Fertig.
> ...



 Absolut!!!

In anderen Foren (dForum, DSLR-Forum, ...) ist die Angabe einer Preisvostellung übrigens Pflicht ...


----------



## thaper (23. Dezember 2008)

hier übrigens auch. 
(alle anzeigen ohne angabe des preises werden gelöscht) 
steht im formular neben dem feld.
gelöscht wurden jene anzeigen noch nie.


----------



## klamsi (23. Dezember 2008)

das man einen preis angeben muss macht aber erst sinn wenn man die möglichkeit hat den ausgerufenen preis im formular als fixpreis oder als verhandelbar zu deklarieren....solang die möglichkeit nicht gegeben ist ist es meiner meinung auch in ordnung wenn man nix reinschreibt


----------



## decolocsta (23. Dezember 2008)

Naja, wird alles umgangen.....1 Euro oder Fantasiezahlen wie 999999 was weiß ich kommen dann da rein.....

finde auch das ein Anhaltspunkt als Preis da sein sollte,
Angebot einstellen und warten bis ein Preis vorgeschlagen wird der einem taugt zeugt nicht gerade davon wirklich interesse an einem Geschäft zu haben, ich mein ich könnte mein Aktuelles Bike auch einfach ma in Bikemarkt knallen, ohne es ernst verkaufen zu wollen, ausser es kommt jemand und legt 3000 Eu auf den Tisch.


----------



## jasper (24. Dezember 2008)

alles klar, verklopp ich meinen krempel nur noch bei ebay. das ist billiger.


----------



## Thalor (24. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ich mein ich könnte mein Aktuelles Bike auch einfach ma in Bikemarkt knallen, ohne es ernst verkaufen zu wollen, ausser es kommt jemand und legt 3000 Eu auf den Tisch.


Wenn Du Spass dran hast ... man muss doch nun wirklich nicht alles verbieten, was irgendwem nicht geällt. Mit Preis ist zwar schöner, aber ohne durchaus auch legitim.



jasper schrieb:


> alles klar, verklopp ich meinen krempel nur noch bei ebay. das ist billiger.


Kannst Du das anhand von konkreten Zahlen argumentativ belegen? Würde mich Interessieren, wie man da besser bei weg kommt als Verkäufer. Ich sehe da nur Abzockerpreise.


----------



## carmin (24. Dezember 2008)

Wenn kein Preis da steht, kann man als Interessent ja nachfragen, wo ist das Problem?
Wenn man Angst hat, ein schlechtes Geschäft zu machen, kann man absichtlich etwas tiefer gehen und schauen, wie reagiert wird.  Daher bin ich als Käufer bei einem Angebot ohne Preisvorstellung sogar in einer besseren Position.


----------



## hembi (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
grundsätzlich spricht aus meiner sicht nichts gegen eine verifizierung! 
Aber warum 5 euro!? MTB-News bekommt durch den Bikemarkt ne menge visits d.h. auch klicks die geld bringen. (wenn nicht, läuft was falsch - oder?)
Bei e**y gibt es auch verifizierung (auf dem postweg), und trotzdem wird man betrogen - wenn einer "ne krumme tour fahren" möchte, macht er das auch mit verifizierung!
Ich frage mich, wie wird MTB-News tätig, wenn ich betrogen wurde? hab ich mit den 5 euro eine art rechtsschutz ageschlossen oder gar ein käuferschutz mit geld zurück garantie?! dann würde ich mir die 5 euro gefallen lassen! 
p.s. am besten wäre eine non-profit auktionsplattform nur für bikesachen - interesse gibt es genug! - genau, das mache ich jetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caranamarth (25. Dezember 2008)

Hab mich jetzt nicht durch alle Seiten durchgelesen, daher kanns sein, dass die Frage schonmal aufgetaucht ist... Wär aber trotzdem für ne Antwort dankbar und bitte euch mir meine Unwissenheit oder Lesefaulheit zu verzeihen... Aber was passiert mit den 5, die überwiesen werden? Macht sich damit der Admin ne kleine Gehaltsaufbesserung?


----------



## carmin (25. Dezember 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> alles klar, verklopp ich meinen krempel nur noch bei ebay. das ist billiger.


mach das!



hembi schrieb:


> Bei e**y gibt es auch verifizierung (auf dem postweg), und trotzdem wird man betrogen - wenn einer "ne krumme tour fahren" möchte, macht er das auch mit verifizierung!


Richtig.



hembi schrieb:


> hab ich mit den 5 euro eine art rechtsschutz ageschlossen oder gar ein käuferschutz mit geld zurück garantie?!


Leider nein.



hembi schrieb:


> p.s. am besten wäre eine non-profit auktionsplattform nur für bikesachen - interesse gibt es genug! - genau, das mache ich jetzt...


Das trifft auf den IBC-Bikemarkt nach wie vor zu, was Dich natürlich nicht hindern sollte, selber eine aufzumachen.



Caranamarth schrieb:


> Aber was passiert mit den 5, die überwiesen werden?


PayPal-Gebühren, Umsatzsteuer, Porto, Gebühren für den Versanddienstleister.


----------



## jasper (25. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> mach das!


danke!


----------



## thaper (25. Dezember 2008)

hembi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> grundsätzlich spricht aus meiner sicht nichts gegen eine verifizierung!
> Aber warum 5 euro!? MTB-News bekommt durch den Bikemarkt ne menge visits d.h. auch klicks die geld bringen. (wenn nicht, läuft was falsch - oder?)
> Bei e**y gibt es auch verifizierung (auf dem postweg), und trotzdem wird man betrogen - wenn einer "ne krumme tour fahren" möchte, macht er das auch mit verifizierung!
> ...



gibt doch genug andere boards neben dem ibc mit ausgeprägten marktplätzen... btw. das downhillboard wird zurzeit neu designt und bekommt nen schöneren marktplatz


----------



## stephan- (26. Dezember 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> alles klar, verklopp ich meinen krempel nur noch bei ebay. das ist billiger.






Schau dir mal die Angebotsgebühren, die Gebühren für Bilder und die Provisionen die Ebay kassiert an - wenn du Paypal akzeptierst, schau dir auch deren Provision an - und dann wiederhol deine Aussage nochmal


----------



## Thalor (26. Dezember 2008)

Wer unter ignoranz jeglicher Fakten poltern will verhält sich vermutlich auch invariant bzgl. logischer Fragestellungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (26. Dezember 2008)

mir ist schon klar, dass ebay gebühren kostet. alle sachen, die ich hier verkauft habe, habe ich meist für einen sehr guten preis verkauft (aus käufersicht). von bike-enthusiast zu bike-enthusiast. bei ebay kommen deutlich höhere preise zustande, von daher relativiert sich das.
klar habe ich gepoltert. jedoch nicht unter ignoranz jeglicher fakten. warum alle, die bislang im bikemarkt verkauft haben und ausschließlich positive bewertungen gesammelt haben, unter generalverdacht gestellt werden, ist mir völlig schleierhaft. auch, warum die käuferseite völlig außer acht gelassen wird. normalerweise gilt die unschuldsvermutung, bei mtb-news.de ist das anders. und da soll ich jetzt auch noch beifall klatschen oder was?


----------



## hembi (26. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> mach das!
> 
> Richtig.
> 
> ...



Hallo carmin,
danke für dein zeilen.
schade, ich hätte mir ein wenig mehr an informationen gewünscht! 
(möchte keine haarspalterei betreiben) z.B. was macht den "MTB News" im fall,
 wenn ich betrogen wurde? - bekomme ich alle daten des 
verkäufers...welche daten?
das mit den PayPal-gebühren (es gibt noch die gute alte überweisung) bezüglich den 5 Euro usw. 
meinst du nicht ernst - oder?
anyway, man muß ja nicht alles kommentieren.
gibt es einen link zu einen tutorial oder FAQ zu dem thema?  
denke meine fragen wurden sicher schon an anderer stelle
 beantwortet, ich bin nur zu doof sie zu finden...
merci und gruß

@thaper, stimmt der marktplatz ist auch nicht schlecht! 
ich benutze auch gerne den "velomarkt" der eidgenossen, 
gibt manchmal echte perlen zu erstehen und verkaufen ist super...


----------



## decolocsta (26. Dezember 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> mir ist schon klar, dass ebay gebühren kostet. alle sachen, die ich hier verkauft habe, habe ich meist für einen sehr guten preis verkauft (aus käufersicht). von bike-enthusiast zu bike-enthusiast. bei ebay kommen deutlich höhere preise zustande, von daher relativiert sich das.
> klar habe ich gepoltert. jedoch nicht unter ignoranz jeglicher fakten. warum alle, die bislang im bikemarkt verkauft haben und ausschließlich positive bewertungen gesammelt haben, unter generalverdacht gestellt werden, ist mir völlig schleierhaft. auch, warum die käuferseite völlig außer acht gelassen wird. normalerweise gilt die unschuldsvermutung, bei mtb-news.de ist das anders. und da soll ich jetzt auch noch beifall klatschen oder was?


----------



## carmin (26. Dezember 2008)

hembi schrieb:


> Hallo carmin,
> danke für dein zeilen.
> schade, ich hätte mir ein wenig mehr an informationen gewünscht!
> (möchte keine haarspalterei betreiben) z.B. was macht den "MTB News" im fall,
> ...


Sorry, nach 666 Beiträgen und immer wieder das gleiche, da werd ich halt auch mal müde... Ich bin hier übrigens auch kein Pressesprecher o.ä., sondern vertrete nichts als meine persönliche Meinung.

Wenn es zu Unregelmäßigkeiten in der Abwicklung kommt, wirst Du natürlich die Adresse des Verkäufers bekommen.  Mehr liegt eh nicht vor.  Die exakte Kalkulation hinter den fünf Euro kenne ich nicht, aber allein 80 ct gehen ab für die USt, und der Versanddienstleister will fürs Drucken und Kuvertieren eben auch Geld.  Vielleicht wäre man auch mit 4 Euro ausgekommen, aber sicherlich nicht mit 55 ct.  Eine ausführlichere FAQ fände ich auch schön, kommt sicher mal.


----------



## decolocsta (26. Dezember 2008)

also, soviel ich weiß, bekomme nicht ich die Adresse des Verkäufers sobald was schief geht, ist denke ich mit den Datenschutz Gesetzen so nicht zu vereinbaren.


----------



## mightyEx (26. Dezember 2008)

Na wieso, Du wirst sicherlich jene Adresse bekommen, die mit der Verifizierung abgeglichen wurde. Sonst wäre ja die Verifizierung an sich überflüssig.
Ob da allerdings jemand wohnt oder nur ein einsamer Briefkasten hängt, kannst Du natürlich nicht sehen.

Im Zweifel werden die Ermittlungsbehörden die Verbindungsdaten vom Betreiber anfordern (sprich IP-Adresse etc.). Das geht natürlich auch unabhängig von der Verifizierung - deswegen seh ich da keine Logik drin, aber OK.

Diese Daten bekommst natürlich nicht Du selbst sondern die Polizei bzw. die Ermittlungsbehörde.


----------



## hembi (26. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Sorry, nach 666 Beiträgen und immer wieder das gleiche, da werd ich halt auch mal müde... Ich bin hier übrigens auch kein Pressesprecher o.ä., sondern vertrete nichts als meine persönliche Meinung.
> 
> Wenn es zu Unregelmäßigkeiten in der Abwicklung kommt, wirst Du natürlich die Adresse des Verkäufers bekommen.  Mehr liegt eh nicht vor.  Die exakte Kalkulation hinter den fünf Euro kenne ich nicht, aber allein 80 ct gehen ab für die USt, und der Versanddienstleister will fürs Drucken und Kuvertieren eben auch Geld.  Vielleicht wäre man auch mit 4 Euro ausgekommen, aber sicherlich nicht mit 55 ct.  Eine ausführlichere FAQ fände ich auch schön, kommt sicher mal.



 ...kann dich gut verstehen! -würd mir auch so gehen... sorry,
 dachte eigentlich schon dass du so ne art pressesprecher bist(wenn auch nur im privaten)
hast recht, das mit den 4-5 euro passt schon 
(sortierung, eintrag in die db, versand+papier, schriftwechsel im problemfall). 
merci nochmals
gruß
hembi


----------



## hembi (26. Dezember 2008)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Na wieso, Du wirst sicherlich jene Adresse bekommen, die mit der Verifizierung abgeglichen wurde. Sonst wäre ja die Verifizierung an sich überflüssig.
> Ob da allerdings jemand wohnt oder nur ein einsamer Briefkasten hängt, kannst Du natürlich nicht sehen.
> 
> Im Zweifel werden die Ermittlungsbehörden die Verbindungsdaten vom Betreiber anfordern (sprich IP-Adresse etc.). Das geht natürlich auch unabhängig von der Verifizierung - deswegen seh ich da keine Logik drin, aber OK.
> ...



 eben, genau so sehe ich es auch! und die 5 euro sind fürn a****! alle haben mehr arbeit, aber rum kommt nichts -oder?! vielleicht machen sich die "bösen buben" nicht die mühe sich hier zu verifizieren...dann wärs ja was...egal, ich hab keine ahnung was dahinter steckt und will´s auch nicht wirklich wissen. daher mach ich es wie der herr nuhr schon so schön bemerkte, "wer keine ahnung hat..."
cheers


----------



## thaper (27. Dezember 2008)

also ich bin dafür das die jungs die den bikemarkt anscheinend gewerblich benutzen sich lieber mal ganz schnell n gewerbeschein holen sollten...

und am besten noch n eigenen online shop aufmachen sollten..


----------



## MO_Thor (27. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Sorry, nach 666 Beiträgen und immer wieder das gleiche, da werd ich halt auch mal müde... Ich bin hier übrigens auch kein Pressesprecher o.ä., sondern vertrete nichts als meine persönliche Meinung.


Tja, Pech. Du gehörst zum Team, entsprechend sehen dich hier viele als Ansprechpartner. Da musst du wohl oder übel immer wieder den gleichen Kram durchkauen - eben weil n FAQ o.ä. zum Grünehaken-Kauf fehlt...

PS.: ich halte das ganze immer noch für n undurchdachten Schnellschuß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (27. Dezember 2008)

müssen tu ich gar nix 



jasper schrieb:


> warum alle, die bislang im bikemarkt verkauft haben und ausschließlich positive bewertungen gesammelt haben, unter generalverdacht gestellt werden, ist mir völlig schleierhaft. ... normalerweise gilt die unschuldsvermutung, bei mtb-news.de ist das anders.


Oben kam schon einer mit Freiheit vs. Sicherheit, jetzt kommen hier weitere Vokabeln aus der Überwachungsstaatdebatte: Generalverdacht und Ende der Unschuldsvermutung.  Könnt Ihr Webshopper nicht einfach mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen?

Ich wills nochmal mit einem Vergleich deutlich machen: In den meisten, wenn nicht allen Bikeparks besteht eine Protektorenpflicht.  Werden damit die Nutzer unter den Generalverdacht gestellt, sie könnten nicht fahren?  Ja, ist denn die Protektorenpflicht nicht sinnlos, weil...

... 60 oder 80 Prozent der Parknutzer ohnehin und aus eigener Einsicht Protektoren tragen würden? (Die meisten Bikemarkt-Nutzer werden ohnehin umsichtig handeln, nicht ohne Sicherheiten große Beträge überweisen etc...)

... 60 oder 80 Prozent der Parkbesucher den Tag im Park ohne Crash überstehen?  (Die meisten Geschäfte im Bikemarkt verlaufen problemlos.)

... es immer Stürze geben wird, bei denen auch Protektoren nichts mehr helfen?  (Es gibt immer Betrüger, die solch ein System umgehen können.)

... sie eine Hürde darstellt für Gelegenheitsnutzer im Park?  (Wenn ich einmalig nur ein Pärchen Bremsklötze für zehn Euro verkaufen will, werde ich mich nicht für fünf Euro anmelden.)

Wenn aber Protektoren Risiko und Schwere von Verletzungen erheblich senken und zu viele Leute ohne Protektoren stürzen, macht diese Pflicht trotz dieser Einwände absolut Sinn.  (Wenn die Identifizierung das Risiko eines Betrugs erheblich senkt, macht sie trotz dieser Einwände absolut Sinn.)

Was ich mit dem Vergleich *NICHT* sagen will, ist: Was im Bikepark akzeptabel ist, müsse auch im Bikemarkt unkritisiert hingenommen werden.  Was ich aber sagen möchte:

1. Polemik (à la "Generalverdacht") führt hier wie dort nicht weiter, man möge sich doch die Mühe machen, sich mit den Sachargumenten auseinanderzusetzen.

2. Das Bild vom rationalen Menschen, der nur genügend Umsicht/Erfahrung/Verstand aufbringen muss, damit ihm nichts passiert, ist hier wie dort ein Trugbild.  Ein Crash oder ein Betrug kann jeden treffen.

3. Daher sollte ein verantwortungsvoller Betreiber bei evidenten Problemen hier wie dort nicht die Hände in den Schoß legen, sondern einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Zumutung und Schutz anstreben.  Natürlich ist jede Sicherheitsmaßnahme eine Zumutung, von der man erst die Kosten sieht.

Im Fall Bikemarktidentifizierung halte ich die Zumutung (Preisgabe einer Postadresse, fünf Euro, zwei Minuten) für minimal.  Den Nutzen kann man verständlicherweise heute nicht seriös verargumentieren.  Da sich vergangene Betrugsfälle aber mit Einmalaccounts und Einmal-E-Mail-Adresse abspielten, und Ermittlungen schon am Nichtvorliegen einer Postadresse scheitern, sind Hoffnungen berechtigt.

Noch eins: mE hat sich hier eine Anti-Haltung festgesetzt, die nicht das reale Meinungsspektrum widerspiegelt.  Im Thread über die Verbesserungen des Bikemarkts wurde die Identifizierung jedenfalls noch einhellig begrüßt.


----------



## mightyEx (27. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> ... und Ermittlungen schon am Nichtvorliegen einer Postadresse scheitern, sind Hoffnungen berechtigt...



Genau aus diesem Grunde wird der Betreiber immer wieder herangezogen werden, seine geloggten Daten den Ermittlungsbehörden zu übersenden. Anhand dieser Daten kann der Anschlussinhaber festgestellt werden. Dazu braucht man aber nicht verifiziert zu sein. Das Problem ist, dass die Verifizierung nur auf freiwillig bekanntgegebenen Daten beruht. Eine Anschlussinhaberfeststellung kann dagegen auf gesetzlicher Grundlage auch ohne Einwilligung des Inhabers erfolgen. Dazu wird die auf der Bikemarkt-Plattform hinterlegte IP-Adresse benötigt (die derjenige welcher benutzt hat).


----------



## decolocsta (28. Dezember 2008)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Na wieso, Du wirst sicherlich jene Adresse bekommen, die mit der Verifizierung abgeglichen wurde. Sonst wäre ja die Verifizierung an sich überflüssig.
> Ob da allerdings jemand wohnt oder nur ein einsamer Briefkasten hängt, kannst Du natürlich nicht sehen.
> 
> Im Zweifel werden die Ermittlungsbehörden die Verbindungsdaten vom Betreiber anfordern (sprich IP-Adresse etc.). Das geht natürlich auch unabhängig von der Verifizierung - deswegen seh ich da keine Logik drin, aber OK.
> ...



Soviel ich weiß bekommt man doch nicht selber die Adresse im Fall der Fälle, sondern die Ermittlungsbehörden können die Daten von Thomas anfordern, man selber nicht, oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## thaper (28. Dezember 2008)

man hofft es


----------



## decolocsta (28. Dezember 2008)

Also bin mir ziemlich sicher das laut Deutschen Datenschutz Richtlinien keine Adressen von einem Forumsbetreiber an Privatleute weitergegen werden dürfen, nur die Behörden können diese Anfordern.

Was ja auch wieder wiegen in falscher Sicherheit ist.


----------



## carmin (28. Dezember 2008)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grunde wird der Betreiber immer wieder herangezogen werden, seine geloggten Daten den Ermittlungsbehörden zu übersenden. Anhand dieser Daten kann der Anschlussinhaber festgestellt werden. Dazu braucht man aber nicht verifiziert zu sein.


Zustimmung und ist bekannt, wirst aber auch zugeben, dass die Polizei in einem 30-Euro-Fall nur freundlich danke sagt, während die Bikemarktidentifizierung hier auch schon wirken sollte, was ...





thaper schrieb:


> man hofft es


... wiederum daran liegt, dass ich kein Marketingfredi bin, sondern mich der Wahrhaftigkeit verpflichtet fühle ;-)


----------



## strangeandnice (28. Dezember 2008)

thaper schrieb:


> also ich bin dafür das die jungs die den bikemarkt anscheinend gewerblich benutzen sich lieber mal ganz schnell n gewerbeschein holen sollten...
> 
> und am besten noch n eigenen online shop aufmachen sollten..



Ich habe gerne im Bikemarkt gekauft und verkauft, aber wie befürchtet sieht man bisher zum Teil  nur noch einige wenige Massen-Privatverkäufer. Die Vielfalt hat eindeutig gelitten.


----------



## carmin (28. Dezember 2008)

.... und das, obwohl sich bis zum 31. Januar noch gar nichts ändert? :-O


----------



## -MIK- (28. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> müssen tu ich gar nix



Mmmh, mal nicht so schnell aus der Affaire ziehen mein Bester, als Mitglied des Forenteams hast Du schon einen gewissen Teil "zu müssen". 



carmin schrieb:


> Oben kam schon einer mit Freiheit vs. Sicherheit, jetzt kommen hier weitere Vokabeln aus der Überwachungsstaatdebatte: Generalverdacht und Ende der Unschuldsvermutung.  Könnt Ihr Webshopper nicht einfach mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen?
> 
> Ich wills nochmal mit einem Vergleich deutlich machen: In den meisten, wenn nicht allen Bikeparks besteht eine Protektorenpflicht.  Werden damit die Nutzer unter den Generalverdacht gestellt, sie könnten nicht fahren?  Ja, ist denn die Protektorenpflicht nicht sinnlos, weil...
> 
> ...



Nix für ungut carmin aber Du vergleichst hier wieder Äpfel mit Birnen. Natürlich gibt es hier im Forum auch die Debatte "Fahrt Ihr mit Helm?" und auch dort hageln die dicksten Meinungen einander. Vom "Ich bin doch nicht lebensmüde und fahre mit.." bis zum "Was soll das Stückchen Styropor denn bringen?" 

Fakt ist, das Protektoren jeglicher Art Sicherheit bringen, wenn auch wie in div. Tests herausgefunden, nur geringen. Hier geht es aber nach wie vor um die Verpflichtung, personenbezogene Daten heraus zu geben. 

Im Bikepark muss ich meine Kontaktdaten ja auch nicht hinterlegen, sollte ich mich löffeln. 

Ach ja, zwar sind die Worte "Generalverdacht" und "Unschuldsvermutung" hart und übertrieben gewählt aber auch Du bemächtigst Dich dem Mittel der Übertreibung zur Verdeutlichung.  Und ein bisschen Wahrheit steckt ja auch dahinter.



carmin schrieb:


> Im Fall Bikemarktidentifizierung halte ich die Zumutung (Preisgabe einer Postadresse, fünf Euro, zwei Minuten) für minimal.  Den Nutzen kann man verständlicherweise heute nicht seriös verargumentieren.  Da sich vergangene Betrugsfälle aber mit Einmalaccounts und Einmal-E-Mail-Adresse abspielten, und Ermittlungen schon am Nichtvorliegen einer Postadresse scheitern, sind Hoffnungen berechtigt.



Auch ein hinkender Vergleich, im Web lege ich 1000 Emailadressen an und wenn ich es drauf anlege, dann habe ich auch einen Weg, wie ich die Post mit einer gefakten Adresse bekomme.

Darum geht die Diskussion aber IMHO immer noch nicht. Es geht darum, dass..



decolocsta schrieb:


> Also bin mir ziemlich sicher das laut Deutschen Datenschutz Richtlinien keine Adressen von einem Forumsbetreiber an Privatleute weitergegen werden dürfen, nur die Behörden können diese Anfordern.



...genau das, soweit mir bekannt, gesetzlich noch nicht geregelt ist. Ich kenne kein Gesetz, was mir verbietet, die Adresse von carmin an decolocsta weiter zu geben. Das Einzige was mir das verbietet, ist die Angst vor dem blauen Auge, sponsort bei carmin und der Anstand, keine Daten weiter zu geben. Aber letzteres hat man, oder nicht, von daher will man im Bikemarkt betrügen, oder nicht.

Liebe Grüße, MIK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (28. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr Webshopper nicht einfach mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen?


ihr webshopper? ist das so ne art insider?



> Ich wills nochmal mit einem Vergleich deutlich machen: In den meisten, wenn nicht allen Bikeparks besteht eine Protektorenpflicht. Werden damit die Nutzer unter den Generalverdacht gestellt, sie könnten nicht fahren?  Ja, ist denn die Protektorenpflicht nicht sinnlos, weil...
> usw usf...


schade, jetzt hast du soviel zeit aufgewendet und viel text geschrieben, aber leider geht dein vergleich in die falsche richtung. selbstgefährdung (bikepark) und gefährdung dritter (betrug im bikemarkt)  sind verschiedene dinge.



> 2. Das Bild vom rationalen Menschen, der nur genügend Umsicht/Erfahrung/Verstand aufbringen muss, damit ihm nichts passiert, ist hier wie dort ein Trugbild.  Ein Crash oder ein Betrug kann jeden treffen.
> 
> 3. Daher sollte ein verantwortungsvoller Betreiber bei evidenten Problemen hier wie dort nicht die Hände in den Schoß legen, sondern einen guten Kompromiss zwischen Zumutung und Schutz anstreben. Natürlich ist jede Sicherheitsmaßnahme eine Zumutung, von der man erst die Kosten sieht.
> 
> Im Fall Bikemarktidentifizierung halte ich die Zumutung (Preisgabe einer Postadresse, fünf Euro, zwei Minuten) für minimal. Den Nutzen kann man verständlicherweise heute nicht seriös verargumentieren. Da sich vergangene Betrugsfälle aber mit Einmalaccounts und Einmal-E-Mail-Adresse abspielten, und Ermittlungen schon am Nichtvorliegen einer Postadresse scheitern, sind Hoffnungen berechtigt.


selbstverständlich besteht handlungsbedarf. daran besteht kein zweifel. wenn eine authentifizierung der identitäten im bikemarkt als probates mittel beschlossen wurde, dann aber bitte für käufer gleichermaßen wie für verkäufer.



> Noch eins: mE hat sich hier eine Anti-Haltung festgesetzt, die nicht das reale Meinungsspektrum widerspiegelt.  Im Thread über die Verbesserungen des Bikemarkts wurde die Identifizierung jedenfalls noch einhellig begrüßt.


es ist völlig irrelevant, ob eine einzelmeinung hier repräsentativ ist oder nicht.
das meinunsbild im thread über die verbesserungen des bikemarktes ist es genausowenig.


----------



## mightyEx (28. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Zustimmung und ist bekannt, wirst aber auch zugeben, dass die Polizei in einem 30-Euro-Fall nur freundlich danke sagt, wÃ¤hrend die Bikemarktidentifizierung hier auch schon wirken sollte, was ...... wiederum daran liegt, dass ich kein Marketingfredi bin, sondern mich der Wahrhaftigkeit verpflichtet fÃ¼hle ;-)



Was sagt der Herr Ranicki so gerne - genau - "...so ein BlÃ¶dsinn...". Das hat nÃ¤mlich mit der SchadenshÃ¶he Ã¼berhaupt gar nichts zu tun. Man kann auch eine Anzeige wegen 0,20 â¬ erstatten (das ist bei SupermÃ¤rkten die Regel, die nen Lutscherdieb auf frischer Tat gestellt haben). Du musst zwar fÃ¼r diese "Serviceleistung" auf den ersten Blick nichts zahlen, aber letztlich wird das alles Ã¼ber Steuern finanziert (also zahlst Du und jeder andere letztlich doch dafÃ¼r). Unter dem Gesichtspunkt einer Kosten-Nutzen-GegenÃ¼berstellung ist das marktwirtschaftlich nicht zu begrÃ¼nden. Aber das Gesetz will es so - unabhÃ¤ngig davon, was der Aufwand kostet (und bei nem Lutscher ist der Kostenfaktor WESENTLICH hÃ¶her als der Nutzen).

@decolocsta: nein, die Polizei und andere ErmittlungsbehÃ¶rden werden sich mit den DatensÃ¤tzen, welche Ã¼ber die Verifizierung gewonnen werden NICHT zufrieden geben. Das sind alles Daten, die nicht 100%ig verlÃ¤sslich sind. Die Justiz mÃ¶chte aber eine 100%-Garantie, deshalb sind diese Daten eigentlich wertlos - also zumindest fÃ¼r die Justiz.
Eine 100%-Garantie bietet aber die IP-Adresse, weil die Internet-Anbieter gesetzlich verpflichtet sind die IP-Adresse Ã¼ber eine bestimmte Frist zu protokollieren. D.h., Ã¼ber den Internet-Anbieter ist eine 100%ige Zuordnung von IP-Adresse und Nutzer mÃ¶glich. Deshalb wird auch die IP-Adresse von den ErmittlungsbehÃ¶rden angefordert.


----------



## axx (29. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Im Fall Bikemarktidentifizierung halte ich die Zumutung (Preisgabe einer Postadresse, fünf Euro, zwei Minuten) für minimal.



Finde ich auch. Ist auch nicht viel aufwändiger, als sich eine Payback-Karte zu organisieren, einen GMail-Account zu eröffnen, oder dem Herrn Schäuble den eigenen Fingerabdruck zur Verfügung zu stellen. Und das macht ihr ja schließlich auch. Hat ja auch nur Vorteile: fette Rabatte, einen tollen Webmailer, und mehr Sicherheit vor Terroristen.


----------



## Thalor (29. Dezember 2008)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Im Bikepark muss ich meine Kontaktdaten ja auch nicht hinterlegen, sollte ich mich löffeln.


Aber im Krankenwagen, der dich anschliessend abtransportiert, musst Du das!


----------



## -MIK- (29. Dezember 2008)

Thalor schrieb:


> Aber im Krankenwagen, der dich anschliessend abtransportiert, musst Du das!



LOL, das stimmt aber dann ist es dem Bikepark immer noch egal....


----------



## Marcus (29. Dezember 2008)

mightyEx schrieb:


> @decolocsta: nein, die Polizei und andere Ermittlungsbehörden werden sich mit den Datensätzen, welche über die Verifizierung gewonnen werden NICHT zufrieden geben. Das sind alles Daten, die nicht 100%ig verlässlich sind. Die Justiz möchte aber eine 100%-Garantie, deshalb sind diese Daten eigentlich wertlos - also zumindest für die Justiz.
> Eine 100%-Garantie bietet aber die IP-Adresse, weil die Internet-Anbieter gesetzlich verpflichtet sind die IP-Adresse über eine bestimmte Frist zu protokollieren. D.h., über den Internet-Anbieter ist eine 100%ige Zuordnung von IP-Adresse und Nutzer möglich. Deshalb wird auch die IP-Adresse von den Ermittlungsbehörden angefordert.



Die Polizei guckt spaetestens dann doof aus der Waesche, wenn jemand mit VPN, Proxy, Tor, offenes WLAN oder sonstwas arbeitet. Das ist alles kein Aufwand und wird auch sehr gern gemacht, wie wir aus Erfahrung wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (29. Dezember 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> Die Polizei guckt spaetestens dann doof aus der Waesche, wenn jemand mit VPN, Proxy, Tor, offenes WLAN oder sonstwas arbeitet. Das ist alles kein Aufwand und wird auch sehr gern gemacht, wie wir aus Erfahrung wissen.



... wenn dann noch die Adresse der Authentifizierung ein einzelner Briefkasten in der Wallachei darstellt, woars des. 

Das Beispiel untermauert doch folgendes Argument: Wer betrügen will, der betrügt, ob mit Authentifizierung oder ohne, ob mit IP Log oder ohne, usw. 

Das soll jetzt kein dafür oder dagegen Argument sein, nur eine Fortsetzung des Beispiels.


----------



## carmin (29. Dezember 2008)

... rikmans Argument ging nur gegen mightyExens Aussage, es gebe 100-prozentige Sicherheit in der IP-Adresse.  Dass es ohnehin keine 100-prozentige Sicherheit gibt, wissen wir.



-MIK- schrieb:


> Hier geht es aber nach wie vor um die Verpflichtung, personenbezogene Daten heraus zu geben.


Natürlich müssen verglichene Dinge irgendwo verschieden sein, sonst wäre der Vergleich auch gar nicht sinnvoll.  (Wozu sollte ich etwa Dich mit Dir vergleichen.)  Wo ein Vergleich eine Diskussion aber durchaus befruchten kann: Wenn verschiedene Konsequenzen gezogen werden, muss es ja ein unterscheidendes kausales Merkmal geben.  Ich habe es noch nicht gefunden.  Vielleicht ja das hier? ->


jasper schrieb:


> selbstgefährdung (bikepark) und gefährdung dritter (betrug im bikemarkt)  sind verschiedene dinge.


Natürlich schützt Du Dich mit Protektoren selbst, und mit Deiner Identifizierung Deine Käufer, bzw die Community vor Fakeaccounts.  Allerdings ist eine Community ein soziales Gebilde mit Geben und Nehmen, so dass Du als Käufer auch mal wieder davon profitierst.  Sowohl Protektorenpflicht als auch Identifizierungspflicht sind Maßnahmen, die die Sicherheit in Summe erhöhen sollen.  Warum also ersteres akzeptieren und letzteres nicht? 



-MIK- schrieb:


> Ach ja, zwar sind die Worte "Generalverdacht" und "Unschuldsvermutung" hart und übertrieben gewählt aber auch Du bemächtigst Dich dem Mittel der Übertreibung zur Verdeutlichung.


Bitte wo?



-MIK- schrieb:


> Ich kenne kein Gesetz, was mir verbietet, die Adresse von carmin an decolocsta weiter zu geben.


Das heißt, Dein Problem ist konkret, dass Du der Datenschutzzusicherung von Thomas nicht glaubst?



jasper schrieb:


> selbstverständlich besteht handlungsbedarf. daran besteht kein zweifel. wenn eine authentifizierung der identitäten im bikemarkt als probates mittel beschlossen wurde, dann aber bitte für käufer gleichermaßen wie für verkäufer.


Das heißt, Du wünschst Dir mehr Symmetrie.  Aber wird die Situation durch Identifizierung nicht sogar symmetrischer als heute?  Als Verkäufer...
... erhältst Du notwendigerweise die Postadresse des Käufers, weil Du sonst gar nicht liefern könntest;
... gehst Du keinerlei Risiko ein, weil Du erst dann versendest, wenn das Geld eingegangen ist.



mightyEx schrieb:


> Was sagt der Herr Ranicki so gerne - genau - "...so ein Blödsinn...". Das hat nämlich mit der Schadenshöhe überhaupt gar nichts zu tun.


Du argumentierst im Grundsatz, aber wie siehts in der Praxis aus?  Wenn das stimmt, wie Du sagst, dürfte es die Floskel "wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt" gar nicht geben.  Übrigens hat nicht jeder Recht, der nur laut und oft genug "so ein Blödsinn" sagt.



axx schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Ist auch nicht viel aufwändiger, als sich eine Payback-Karte zu organisieren, einen GMail-Account zu eröffnen, oder dem Herrn Schäuble den eigenen Fingerabdruck zur Verfügung zu stellen. Und das macht ihr ja schließlich auch. Hat ja auch nur Vorteile: fette Rabatte, einen tollen Webmailer, und mehr Sicherheit vor Terroristen.


Habe ich argumentiert "alles was schnell und einfach geht, ist unbedenklich"?  Nein.  Ich sage, dass *in diesem konkreten Fall* im Rahmen einer Kosten-Nutzen-Abwägung die Kosten ja wohl zu vernachlässigen sind.  (Und das zu den vielen, die hier argumentieren, der Bikemarkt werde austrocknen, weil sich keiner die fünf Euro leisten kann.)  Natürlich -- s.o. -- zählt auch die Preisgabe der Postadresse zu den "Kosten".  Wie sich manche daran aufhalten, erstaunt mich aber doch.  Ich nehme keinem von Euch ab, dass er nicht in mindestens fünf Webshops schon mehr als seine Postadresse hinterlassen hat.  Oder warum fühlt sich jasper bei ebay wohler, obwohl ebay noch nicht mal unter deutschem Datenschutzrecht agiert?  Und hier entdeckt man plötzlich sein Gewissen...?

Um eins klarzustellen: Ich selbst sehe einen riesigen (v.a. politischen) Handlungsbedarf in Sachen informationeller Selbstbestimmung.  Es wäre schön, wenn der öffentliche Druck in dieser Richtung wüchse.  Wie man sich aber hier an Thomas' simpler Postadresstabelle aufhalten kann, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## mightyEx (29. Dezember 2008)

rikman schrieb:


> Die Polizei guckt spaetestens dann doof aus der Waesche, wenn jemand mit VPN, Proxy, Tor, offenes WLAN oder sonstwas arbeitet. Das ist alles kein Aufwand und wird auch sehr gern gemacht, wie wir aus Erfahrung wissen.



Das mag wohl richtig sein, trotzdem werden sich die Ermittlungsbehörden nicht mit gewonnenen Daten der Verifizierung zufrieden geben. Belassen wir es mal einfach so, dass die Verifizierung die Hemmschwelle für Betrüger etwas höher hängt.


----------



## mightyEx (29. Dezember 2008)

carmin schrieb:


> Du argumentierst im Grundsatz, aber wie siehts in der Praxis aus?  Wenn das stimmt, wie Du sagst, dürfte es die Floskel "wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt" gar nicht geben.  Übrigens hat nicht jeder Recht, der nur laut und oft genug "so ein Blödsinn" sagt.



Das Problem ist, dass das die Polizei gar nicht darf. Es gibt im Strafrecht keine Geringfügigkeitsklausel(*), über die die Polizei entscheiden darf. Im Gegenteil, man macht sich wegen Strafvereitelung im Amt strafbar.
Erst der Staatsanwalt darf in dieser Hinsicht Entscheidungen treffen. Bis dahin haben die Mühlen aber ordentlich Papier und Kosten erzeugt.
Das IST Realität. Ich weiß wovon ich spreche, denn ich arbeite nunmal bei dem Verein.

*=das Strafrecht unterscheidet zwischen Antrags- u. Offizialdelikten. Da jedoch auch bei geringwertigen Vermögensvorteilen oftmals (bei Ladendiebstählen die Regel) ein Strafantrag durch den Berechtigten gestellt wird, entstehen eben oft mehr Kosten. Die Vertreter der Unternehmen (also die Verkäufer an der Basis) sind z.T. durch Order aus der Chefetage bzw. aufgrund versicherungsrechtlicher Bestimmungen gezwungen einen Antrag zu stellen (obwohl sie es vielleicht selbst als unnötig erachten würden).
Die Polizei darf aber nicht über den Strafantrag entscheiden. Das darf nur der Berechtigte bzw. bei relativen Antragdelikten auch der Staatsanwalt, wenn er ein besonderes öffentliches Interesse erkennt. Offizialdelikte werden stets verfolgt (auch von Amts wegen). Ein Antrag ist bei diesen Delikten nicht notwendig.


----------



## voodooisland (4. Januar 2009)

manchmal frage ich mich,warum soviele leute so unglaublich viel zeit hier im forum 
für eigentlich unwichtige diskussionen verschwenden.
wer den verdammten(verdammt guten) bikemarkt nutzen will muss 5 euro & ne adresse abdrücken,wer das nicht will soll es einfach lassen.
schreibt doch bitte all eure datenschutzbedenken den politikern oder geht für eure
rechte diesbezüglich auf die strasse-boikottiert das i-net & alle datenseller/-betrüger
& seid einfach mal konsequent radikal für diese ziele.
die ibc betreiber hier an den pranger zu stellen für ihre ''edlen'' ziele & 5(!!!!!)euro(mit denen sie sich wahrscheinlich nach rio absetzten werden)ist ja wohl ein witz.
eure daten/adressen haben der staat & der betrüger eh schon längst(gekauft),da regt ihr euch zu spät auf.
aber es ist ja auch einfacher im forum über was unwichtiges zu schimpfen ,als sich für was wirklich wichtiges im politisch-gesellschaftlichen sinn zu engagieren.all diese energie,die hier verschwendet wird könnte so viel erreichen........tretet doch mal unserer politik/wirtschaft mit dem gleichen elan in den arsch.von denen werdet ihr nämlich wirklich beschissen & ausspioniert.
sorry für diesen verärgerten beitrag.......utopische grüsse & fahrt lieber mehr rad


----------



## thaper (4. Januar 2009)

was is jetz eigentlich aus der sache mit kommerzielen verkäufen geworden?


----------



## decolocsta (4. Januar 2009)

die haben doch sicher alle ein Gewerbe angemeldet 
wäre dich witzig wenn jetzt noch Bikemailorder, 100%Bike und Mountainbikes.net Anzeigen im Bikemarkt laufen hätten


----------



## thaper (4. Januar 2009)

wenn ich manchmal so durch die letzten anzeigen klick, komm ich mir vor wie bei KIK....

100teile fÃ¼r 1â¬ oder what ever.... und stÃ¤ndig dieses ganze anzeigen verlinke..


----------



## decolocsta (4. Januar 2009)

wort


----------



## Dirtpro500 (4. Januar 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> wenn ich manchmal so durch die letzten anzeigen klick, komm ich mir vor wie bei KIK....
> 
> 100teile für 1 oder what ever.... und ständig dieses ganze anzeigen verlinke..


 
^^stimmt scho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (5. Januar 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> was is jetz eigentlich aus der sache mit kommerzielen verkäufen geworden?


Wer war das nochmal, der in seiner Signatur "für die Freiheit des Bikemarkts und des Menschenverstandes" geworben hat?  Zu welcher Reaktion würde er denn raten?


----------



## thaper (5. Januar 2009)

ja aber wenn ich jetzt schon nen für diesen MEGA PORNO TOLLEN BIKEMARKT n 5er zahlen soll. dann will ich auch irgendwie was sehn. also das irgendwas passiert.
und wenn endlich diese ultra lästigen kommerziellen anzeigen verschwinden würden, das doppelgeposte und verlinke genauer überwacht werden würde und überhaupt mal jeden abend kurz mal n mod durch die neuen anzeigen klicken würde, wäre das schon wirklich super.


----------



## DieÖligeKette (5. Januar 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> ja aber wenn ich jetzt schon nen für diesen MEGA PORNO TOLLEN BIKEMARKT n 5er zahlen soll. dann will ich auch irgendwie was sehn. also das irgendwas passiert.
> und wenn endlich diese ultra lästigen kommerziellen anzeigen verschwinden würden, das doppelgeposte und verlinke genauer überwacht werden würde und überhaupt mal jeden abend kurz mal n mod durch die neuen anzeigen klicken würde, wäre das schon wirklich super.


----------



## tyra (5. Januar 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> ja aber wenn ich jetzt schon nen für diesen MEGA PORNO TOLLEN BIKEMARKT n 5er zahlen soll. dann will ich auch irgendwie was sehn. also das irgendwas passiert.
> und wenn endlich diese ultra lästigen kommerziellen anzeigen verschwinden würden, das doppelgeposte und verlinke genauer überwacht werden würde und überhaupt mal jeden abend kurz mal n mod durch die neuen anzeigen klicken würde, wäre das schon wirklich super.



Sehe ich auch so, alleine was die Jungs umsetzen wenn die von jedem 3 der hier angemeldet ist 5 Euro kassieren.. *ironieModusOn*Aber wird ja alles schön versteuert und kommt der Community zu gute


----------



## carmin (7. Januar 2009)

Könnt Ihr mal erläutern, was Euch konkret an (mutmaßlich) kommerziellen Anzeigen stört?

Dass es (möglicherweise) viele sind?  (Gerade wurde noch beklagt, dass der Bikemarkt "austrocknen" könnte.)
Oder plagt Euch die Sorge, dass hier jemand schwarz verkauft?  (Dann könnt Ihr ja nach dem Gewerbeschein fragen.)

Wenn Ihr auf ein (mutmaßlich) unredliches Angebot stoßt: Habt Ihr schonmal eine Anzeige gemeldet?



thaper schrieb:


> ja aber wenn ich jetzt schon nen für diesen MEGA PORNO TOLLEN BIKEMARKT n 5er zahlen soll. dann will ich auch irgendwie was sehn. also das irgendwas passiert.


Dass auch der Bikemarkt einer gewissen Moderation bedarf, steht außer Frage.  Nur die fünf Euro, die bezahlst Du bekanntlich nicht dem Mod, sondern dafür, dass Dir ein Brief zugestellt werden kann.  Wir sind eine _Community_, an der sich jeder im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten beteiligen kann.


----------



## -MIK- (7. Januar 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr mal erläutern, was Euch konkret an (mutmaßlich) kommerziellen Anzeigen stört?



Muss ich mich carmin anschließen, da besteht doch kein Problem drin. Man hat ja auch in jedem Marktplatz in einer Zeitung oder an den Boards im Einkaufsladen kommerzielle Anzeigen dabei.

So lange das Angebot und der Preis ok ist, ists doch egal wo das Angebot her kütt.



carmin schrieb:


> Dass auch der Bikemarkt einer gewissen Moderation bedarf, steht außer Frage.  Nur die fünf Euro, die bezahlst Du bekanntlich nicht dem Mod, sondern dafür, dass Dir ein Brief zugestellt werden kann.  Wir sind eine _Community_, an der sich jeder im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten beteiligen kann.



Das stimmt aber ich denke, dass die MOD Suche für den Bikemarkt genauso forciert werden sollte, wie die angestrebte Sicherheit. Letzteres kann man mit mehreren Mods noch erheblich steigern. Außerdem steigt der Service, Doppolposts im Bikemarkt können so z.B. schneller gelöscht werden.


----------



## thaper (7. Januar 2009)

naja, ich bilde mir ein auch in unserem bikemarkt hier gelesen zu haben das kommerzielle angebote untersagt sind...
in anderen bikemärkten ist das ja genauso.

klar bezahlt man mit dem Geld keinen Mod. 
aber was bringt mir denn jetzt bitte (extrem ausgedrückt) n marktplatz bei dem ich ne anmeldegebühr zahle und dieser auch nur voll gespammt wird. 

sage nicht das es hier jetzt sooo extrem ist. aber meine erwartungen liegen halt woanders im falle das ich jemals geld zahle....

anders ausgedrückt. für die sicherheit zahl ich nix. da kann doch jeder selber schaun ob er sowas braucht oder nicht. aber für nen ordentlichen marktplatz der trotz gebühr doch sehr gute schnäppchen enthält wäre ich schon bereit n beitrag zu leisten.

und kommt mir etz blos net mit ebay, ebay fällt allein schon wegen dem aspekt schnäpchen und vielfalt raus....


----------



## Thalor (7. Januar 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr mal erläutern, was Euch konkret an (mutmaßlich) kommerziellen Anzeigen stört?


Wenn einer kommerziell verkauft, ohne das dabei zu schreiben ist es schon allein desswegen unredlich, weil er als kommerzieller Garantie geben müsste.

Mich persönlich nervt ein wenig, ein paar bestimmte anzeigen alle paar tage "gepuscht" zu sehen. Ob das nun ein kommerzieller Verkäufer ist oder nicht sei dahin gestellt.


----------



## Edith L. (7. Januar 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Wenn einer kommerziell verkauft, ohne das dabei zu schreiben ist es schon allein desswegen unredlich, weil er als kommerzieller *Garantie* geben müsste.



Ich möchte in diesem Zusammenhang einmal an die in ihren Rechtswirkungen völlig unterschiedlichen Rechtsinstitute Garantie und gesetztliche Gewährleistung erinnern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (7. Januar 2009)

Jaja, der böse böse Volksmund, der gern mal beides in einen Topf wirft ... 
Also eben Gewährleistung! Oller Erbsenzähler


----------



## thaper (7. Januar 2009)

das tut jetzt aber relativ wenig zur sache und wird nur wieder vom thema abweichen.
dein angeschnittenes thema wurde schon in sehr vielen freds disskutiert.


----------



## Thalor (7. Januar 2009)

Und?
Zum eigentlichen Thema ist hier doch wohl auch alles schon mind. 2-3 mal gesagt worden.


----------



## thaper (7. Januar 2009)

war nicht auf deinen beitrag bezogen


----------



## Edith L. (7. Januar 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> das tut jetzt aber relativ wenig zur sache und wird nur wieder vom thema abweichen.
> dein angeschnittenes thema wurde schon in sehr vielen freds disskutiert.



Dann aber wohl bezogen auf meinen Beitrag!

Da dies überweigend völlig fehlgehend diskutiert wird, darf man eben nicht müde werden, diesen in seiner Bedeutung allgemeinen Irrglauben zu korrigieren!  

Das soll nun aber tatsächlich nicht in epischer Breite ausdiskutiert werden, war eher nur als Randnotiz gedacht!


----------



## bachmayeah (7. Januar 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Wer war das nochmal, der in seiner Signatur "für die Freiheit des Bikemarkts und des Menschenverstandes" geworben hat?  Zu welcher Reaktion würde er denn raten?



gabs derzeit eigentlich eine konkrete publizierung der zahlen von betrügen in relation zu den gesamtverkäufen usw?
ansonsten zum quoting:
hoffentlich passts zum thema.. dreht sich ja eh alles im kreis. hatte auch keine böcke alle seiten davor zu lesen. steht doch in seiner signatur: freiheit des bikemarkts...
freiwillige authentifizierung und damit erhalt der "artenvielfalt" und gleichzeitig der relativierung bzw. eindämmung des spams und kommerzes innerhalb des bikemarktes. 
der der so viel auf sich hält macht eben den (in diesem falle so genannten) _marketinghaken_ dran und wird ggf dadurch authentifiziert und aus der menge hervorstechen. (=dient der absicherung des naiven käufers, der dann weiß dass (irgend)eine adresse hinterlegt und somit bekannt ist)
egal ob händler oder von privat.
und einschalten des menschenverstandes. damit meinte er wohl, dass leute die fürn bike was weit unter wert angeboten wird und sich nicht genügend absichern und am besten noch via vorkasse komplett bezahlen doch iwie bestraft gehören und nicht einfach in die opferrolle gedrängt werden.
ich kenn genügend wo ein deal nicht zustande kam, weil der vermeintliche verkäufer nicht lieferte, aber dank absicherungen usw wurde auch nie jmd wirklich finanziell verars**t.
mich stört nach wie vor die suche und die tags die mißbraucht werden um die suche total zu zerstören. suche ich bspsweise nach intense kommen 8 mio anzeigen zum vorschein auf 160000 seiten von denen dann 5 ergebnisse relevant sein können.
soviel dazu um diese uhrzeit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (8. Januar 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> damit meinte er wohl...


Ähm ja )

Eigentlich zielte meine Frage nicht darauf ab, dass "er" seine Signatur an sich erläutern möge -- diese Position habe ich durchaus verstanden, auch wenn ich sie nicht teile,  Vielmehr möchte ich erfahren, wie denn die Stimmungslage zu "kommerziellen" Anzeigen ist.  Denn da tut sich nach meinem Empfinden eine Inkonsistenz auf:

Dieselben Leute, die hier sonst im Sinne von "Freiheit" gegen die Pflichtidentifizierung argumentieren, verlangen jetzt, dass sich gewerbliche Verkäufer als solche identifizieren sollen (um sie dann in der Suche ausblenden zu können oder was weiß ich).  Wie passt denn das zusammen?  (Damit sei nicht gesagt, dass zur Identifizierung noch gewerbliche Verkäuferkonten wie bei ebay eingerichtet werden sollen, aber die Identifizierung wäre ja doch eine Voraussetzung dafür.)

Freilich ist auch eine Art Betrug, wenn ein gewerblicher Verkäufer seine Gewährleistungspflicht aushebelt!  Und was wollt Ihr da tun?  Glaubt Ihr an einen mod ex machina, der das erschnuppert?



bachmayeah schrieb:


> gabs derzeit eigentlich eine konkrete publizierung der zahlen von betrügen in relation zu den gesamtverkäufen usw?


Ich weiß auch nicht mehr, als was Thomas hier gesagt hat.  Aber wozu, wenn auch das nur die Spitze eines Eisbergs ist?



bachmayeah schrieb:


> mich stört nach wie vor die suche und die tags die mißbraucht werden um die suche total zu zerstören. suche ich bspsweise nach intense kommen 8 mio anzeigen zum vorschein auf 160000 seiten von denen dann 5 ergebnisse relevant sein können.


Okay, da stellt sich vielleicht auch die Frage, ob Du richtig suchst.  Wenn Du nur das Suchfeld benutzt, bekommst Du jede Anzeige, in der das Wort "intense" irgendwo vorkommt.  Also zB dieses Laufrad, weils halt eine Intense-Felge hat, oder dieses Bike, weils halt Intense-Schraubgriffe hat (yeah!).  Nutz doch mal das richtige Suchformular, schränke dort die Kategorie ein (zB auf Rahmen->Full Suspension->FR...) und ggf noch die Felder auf "Titel", dann solltest mehr relevante Treffer kriegen.

Freilich gibts auch so Spezialisten wie diesen hier, dessen Produkt eher wenig mit Intense zu tun hat.  Das könne man, wenn man denn ein Problem damit hat, tatsächlich als "Missbrauch von Tags" betrachten und melden bzw moderieren.  Dasselbe gilt für das weiter oben erwähnte Pushen von Anzeigen und dgl.

Überrascht bin ich selbst ein wenig, dass es aktuell keine Regeln für den Bikemarkt zu geben scheint, die so etwas wie "unlauteren Wettbewerb" verbieten würden.  Insofern gibts (nulla poena sine lege) eigentlich auch keine Handlungsgrundlage für einen Mod.  Sollte man was tun.


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Januar 2009)

achjoh...mir prinzipiell egal wenn händler hier ihre garantie usw aushebeln. nur scheinen es derzeit wohl vermehrt "händler" als private schnäppchen(-ver)käufer zu geben. wohin das führt bzw führen kann wurde schon erläutert. ich finds nach wie vor einfach schade, dass man sich authentifizieren lassen muss um kleinkram zu vertickern den andere brauchen könnten, der aber ggf grad mal n bissi mehr wert als die auth.-gebühr hoch ist.
hier hatte man dafür eben ein supergroßes publikum. und das nur wegen ein paar wenigen hohlblöcken.
ich bin schon lange dabei und ich bin der letzte der etwas neues nur weil es eben neu ist verabscheut. find auch das fotoalbum bis auf die nicht löschbaren spamcomments sehr gut usw und hab nie rumgemotzt.
aber diese auth. widerstrebt mir in der derzeit angepriesenen form voll und ganz. wenn das dann demnächst pflicht wird und meine anzeigen gelöscht werden, so muss ich eben diesbzgl auswandern.
wird schon werden. wenn ich nen rahmen vertickern will mach ich eben n link zur anzeige auf traildevils.ch oder so in meine sig und poste wild durch die gegend in threads wo es leute interessieren könnte..
mann! bin ich ein marketingstrategiegott. 
das mit der suche mag sein. ich bin recht einfach gestrickt und hab bspweise immer intense bei suche eingetippt und mich über die suchergebnisse "gefreut".


----------



## carmin (8. Januar 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> um kleinkram zu vertickern den andere brauchen könnten, der aber ggf grad mal n bissi mehr wert als die auth.-gebühr hoch ist.


Wenn Du den Bikemarkt 3x in zwei Jahren benutzt, brauchst Dich ja nur einmalig registrieren -- und Du wirst ja wohl noch öfter in Deinem Leben Intense-Rahmen und anderen Kleinkram vertickern ;-)



bachmayeah schrieb:


> und das nur wegen ein paar wenigen hohlblöcken.


Ja, seufz.  Ich denke auch manchmal, dass die Welt ohne Betrüger und anderes Gesindel irgendwie schöner wäre 



bachmayeah schrieb:


> wird schon werden. wenn ich nen rahmen vertickern will mach ich eben n link zur anzeige auf traildevils.ch oder so in meine sig und poste wild durch die gegend in threads wo es leute interessieren könnte..


Solange das sinnvolle Beiträge sind, hab ich da persönlich kein Problem mit.  Im übrigen hab ich auch kein Problem mit, jemandem, den ich kenne, meine Adresse zu geben.  Und jemandem, der ein Forum betreibt, das mir schon tonnenweise Ärger und Geld erspart und etliche gute Freunde beschert hat, spendier ich auch gern mal ein Bier für fünf Euro.  (Wenn es denn so WÄRE, wie unterstellt wird, dass Thomas die fünf Euro für sich behielte...)


----------



## Pleitegeier (8. Januar 2009)

voodooisland schrieb:


> manchmal frage ich mich,warum soviele leute so unglaublich viel zeit hier im forum
> für eigentlich unwichtige diskussionen verschwenden.
> wer den verdammten(verdammt guten) bikemarkt nutzen will muss 5 euro & ne adresse abdrücken,wer das nicht will soll es einfach lassen.
> schreibt doch bitte all eure datenschutzbedenken den politikern oder geht für eure
> ...



Ich habe keine Ahnung worum es hier überhaupt geht, aber für den Post würde ich Dir nen Orden verleihen


----------



## bachmayeah (11. Januar 2009)

carmin schrieb:


> Ja, seufz.  Ich denke auch manchmal, dass die Welt ohne Betrüger und anderes Gesindel irgendwie schöner wäre


mit Hohlblöcken meinte ich solche, die sich verar**hen lassen


----------



## Flying_Circus (11. Januar 2009)

Ich finds eine gute Sache, werde aber nicht mitmachen. Ich hab hier in den letzten Jahren schätzungsweise 50+ Sachen ver- und gekauft. Ich hab von allen meinen Käufern rückmeldungen bekommen, dass sie super zufrieden waren. Ich selber bin hier nie, in keinster weise, irgendwie hintergangen worden. Ich hab jetzt nocheinmal eine Anzeige von mir reingestellt. Das war wohl die letzte.


----------



## CaptainPsycho (12. Januar 2009)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass das die Polizei gar nicht darf. Es gibt im Strafrecht keine Geringfügigkeitsklausel(*), über die die Polizei entscheiden darf. Im Gegenteil, man macht sich wegen Strafvereitelung im Amt strafbar.
> Erst der Staatsanwalt darf in dieser Hinsicht Entscheidungen treffen. Bis dahin haben die Mühlen aber ordentlich Papier und Kosten erzeugt.
> Das IST Realität. Ich weiß wovon ich spreche, denn ich arbeite nunmal bei dem Verein.
> 
> ...



Aus leidiger Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass man als Geschädigter bei Schadenssummen unter 500 EUR meiste nur ein "Verfahren wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt." Oder ähnliches bekommt. Das weiterverfolgen per Klage wegen Betrug oder sonst was kostet ersteinmal nocheinmal ähnlich viel. Und wenn man dann gewonnen hat stellt sich immer noch die Frage, ob der Betrüger überhaupt zahlen kann und wann man irgendwann man sein Geld sieht. 
Wenn der Verursacher noch im Ausland sitzt hast du eh so gut wie verloren.

Und die Bikemarkterfassung änder daran einfach mal rein gar nichts. 


Grüße Joachim


----------



## GrafMöbel (12. Januar 2009)

Ich sach mal so:
wenn man nen teureren Gegenstand kauft... könnte man ja auch einfach selber nen Brief an den Verkäufer schicken um dem Betrug vorzubeugen.... mit nem Passwort... auf diese Weise kannst du Dir auch sicher(relativ) sein das die Adresse stimmt und du weiß wo du hinfahren musst um denjenigen zu verprügeln wenns nicht klappt...
hahaha... naja ich finds traurig .. das solche kleinkrimminellen hier ne soziale platform ausnutzen und die leute abziehen
für mich persönlich fällt der Verkauf dann hier flach...


----------



## livefordh (17. Januar 2009)

***Es ist auf jeden Fall notwendig, dass mit der Ident der User!!! ***

*Frage: müßen sich auch Verweinsmitglieder der DIMB, bzw. des "DIMB IBC Racing Team" auch der Identifizierung unterwerfen und wenn warum? *** Da sind ja alle Daten vorhanden!!**** Gruß, ein Vereinsmitglied und Lizenz-Teamfahrer.


----------



## napalmdeath (17. Januar 2009)

livefordh schrieb:


> ***Es ist auf jeden Fall notwendig, dass mit der Ident der User!!! ***
> 
> *Frage: müßen sich auch Verweinsmitglieder der DIMB, bzw. des "DIMB IBC Racing Team" auch der Identifizierung unterwerfen und wenn warum? *** Da sind ja alle Daten vorhanden!!**** Gruß, ein Vereinsmitglied und Lizenz-Teamfahrer.



hi,
wenn sie deine daten schon haben,wo ist dein problem?
gruesse,
markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (17. Januar 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen, dass Problem ist dass er noch keinen Haken hat obwohl die ganzen Daten schon vorhanden sind...


----------



## thaper (17. Januar 2009)

ja kostenlos is nix im leben


----------



## napalmdeath (17. Januar 2009)

Lörr schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen, dass Problem ist dass er noch keinen Haken hat obwohl die ganzen Daten schon vorhanden sind...



hi,
er kann ihn doch beantragen wie alle anderen auch.
wenn dann sollte es fuer alle gleich sein!
gruesse,
markus


----------



## Lörr (17. Januar 2009)

Aber wieso sollte er dann noch die 5â¬ zahlen mÃ¼ssen? angeblich sind die 5 Euro ja nur fÃ¼r den Brief und den damit verbundenen Aufwand, allerdings benÃ¶tigt man das in dem Fall nicht mehr weil die Adresse ja bereits vorhanden ist...


----------



## napalmdeath (17. Januar 2009)

Lörr schrieb:


> Aber wieso sollte er dann noch die 5 zahlen müssen? angeblich sind die 5 Euro ja nur für den Brief und den damit verbundenen Aufwand, allerdings benötigt man das in dem Fall nicht mehr weil die Adresse ja bereits vorhanden ist...



hi,
ahhhhh,ok...
mir war nicht bekannt das es ausnahmen gibt.

wer wird den alles bevorzugt?

thaper und bachmayeah freuen sich bestimmt ueber eine antwort.

ich meine irgendwo aufgeschnappt zu haben,das der "keine aufwand" und die kleine "finazielle aufwendung" jedem zuzumuten ist.

ich bin nur der meinung,das die verifizierung fuer jeden gelten sollte.
gruesse,
markus


----------



## Lörr (17. Januar 2009)

Mein letzter Beitrag war wohl gegen Ende etwas ungeschickt formuliert:
Mir sind auch keine Ausnamen bekannt, ich meinte damit eigendlich dass ich es unnütz fände, wenn er nochmals seine Adresse angeben und sogar dazu noch was zahlen müsste.


----------



## bachmayeah (18. Januar 2009)

Lörr schrieb:


> Mein letzter Beitrag war wohl gegen Ende etwas ungeschickt formuliert:
> Mir sind auch keine Ausnamen bekannt, ich meinte damit eigendlich dass ich es unnütz fände, wenn er nochmals seine Adresse angeben und sogar dazu noch was zahlen müsste.



meine adresse ist auch bekannt und von anderen mitgliedern hier, die mich auch bewertet haben bestätigt werden 

wie war das doch gleich: alle menschen sind gleich, nur manche sind gleicher. scheiss vitamin b. ich will einen haken für jeden der mindestens und/oder gleich so lange wie ich mitglied bei dem forum hier ist.


----------



## Christer (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo, 

die ganze Sache mit der Speicherung der persönlichen Daten finde ich fast lächerlich. 

Ich bin in einigen Foren unterwegs, aber so etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt. 

Im DSLR Forum gibt es einen "Marktplatz" in dem sehr viel ver- und gekauft wird. Dort kann man erst etwas anbieten wenn man 30 Postings geschrieben hat. Sicher ist das keine absolute Sicherheit, aber schon mal ein Vorteil. Gerade in dem "Geschäft" mit hochwertigen DSLR Kameras und Zubehör (Objektiven), könnte man sehr viel unseriöse Dinge machen. Es sind meistens kleine und sehr teure Produkte. Doch komischerweise gibt es dort nie größere und gehäufte Probleme. 

Man muss hier auch mal den Verstand der Käufer appellieren. Ein Telefonat über das Festnetz sollte vielleicht bei etwas größeren Beträgen selbstverständlich sein. Bei einem Forums Mitglied das gerade erst einen Monat hier angemeldet ist, sollte man vielleicht gar nichts kaufen. 

Wenn hier wirklich jemand betrogen wird, dann liegt eine Straftat vor. Dann sind die Behörden gefordert. mightyEx hat hier sehr gut beschrieben welche Möglichkeiten die Polizei hat. 

Wenn ich dann hier das Posting von einem IBC Forum Admin lese, in dem er schreibt welche Möglichkeiten mit IP blocken, fremdes WLAN nutzen, ect. durch IBC Bikemarkt "Betrüger" genutzte werden, dann wird es fast lustig. Leute, bleibt mal auf dem Teppich. Wir bewegen uns hier nicht im Bereich der organisierten Kriminalität. 

Dazu eine Frage: Wo und wie werden die Daten genau gespeichert. Könnt ihr zu 100% (und damit meine ich 100%) ausschließen das unbefugte Personen an die Daten kommen. Das Thema Datenschutz ist ja in der heutigen Zeit nicht ganz unwichtig. 

WER bekommt WIE die Daten wenn ein Forums User meint betrogen worden zu sein? 

Es sollte ja absolut klar sein, dass diese Daten nur an die Behörden weiter gereicht werden und niemals direkt an einen IBC User weil dieser meint "betrogen" worden zu sein. 

Mein Vorschlag: 

Erarbeitet doch einfach ein gutes Bewertungs- oder Punkte System für den Bike Markt. 

-Käufer und Verkäufer können sich in verschiedenen Stufen bewerten.
-Es können nur User etwas in den Bike Markt einstellen, die schon mindestens 6 Monate im Forum angemeldet sind 50? Postings geschrieben haben. 
-User die 4,5, oder 6 Jahre hier im Forum angemeldet sind und eine bestimmte Anzahl von Postings geschrieben haben, bekommen einen bestimmten Status. 
- was fällt euch noch ein?

Mir geht es nicht um die 5 Euro. Aber ich finde es einfach unberechtigt und bin auch der Meinung das Bike Markt eher darunter leidet. 

Der Bikemarkt lebt genauso wie das Forum von der Masse der User. Wie wäre die Qualität des ganzen IBC Forums, wenn es nur 50 Mitglieder hätte, die dafür aber alle mit einer überprüften Adresse angemeldet sind?

Gruß

SR


----------



## livefordh (18. Januar 2009)

...nur für die es noch nicht wissen sollten! Die *Internet Bike Community "IBC"* ist ein Forum der *"DIMB"*! Wer also Vereinsmitglied ist, zahlt auch Mitgliedsgebühren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (18. Januar 2009)

livefordh schrieb:


> ...nur für die es noch nicht wissen sollten! Die *Internet Bike Community "IBC"* ist ein Forum der *"DIMB"*! Wer also Vereinsmitglied ist, zahlt auch Mitgliedsgebühren...



aber nicht für die ident geschichte! 
mein lieber dimbo


----------



## thaper (18. Januar 2009)

SR das hört sich sehr gut an


----------



## napalmdeath (18. Januar 2009)

livefordh schrieb:


> ...nur für die es noch nicht wissen sollten! Die *Internet Bike Community "IBC"* ist ein Forum der *"DIMB"*! Wer also Vereinsmitglied ist, zahlt auch Mitgliedsgebühren...





aha,also gibt es ausnahmen...also muss doch nicht jeder an der verifizierung teilnehmen....


----------



## thaper (19. Januar 2009)

ich dachte "DIMB" ist hier entstanden und nur ein Kleiner Teil des IBC 

wenn das wahr sein sollte, verlässt thaper das Forum und hinterlässt nur ein bösen Geist der hier und da mal "Free dubbel"


----------



## Marcus (19. Januar 2009)

livefordh schrieb:


> ...nur für die es noch nicht wissen sollten! Die *Internet Bike Community "IBC"* ist ein Forum der *"DIMB"*! Wer also Vereinsmitglied ist, zahlt auch Mitgliedsgebühren...



Erklaer bitte mal, was du damit meinst.


----------



## Eike. (19. Januar 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich immer noch Leute die sich Ã¼ber die 5â¬ aufregen? Im Vergleich zu Ebay hab ich das durch die gesparte Provision schon ab eibem Umsatz von ~65â¬ wieder drin. Klar, man kann darÃ¼ber disktuieren ob es nÃ¶tig oder in dieser Form sinnvoll ist aber inzwischen scheint das hier auch in keinem VerhÃ¤ltnis mehr zu stehen. Letzendlich lÃ¤uft es darauf hinaus, dass der Betreiber einen Beitrag von 5â¬ erhebt damit ich auf der Plattform verkaufen kann. Wenn ich das nicht will muss ich halt woanders hingehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napalmdeath (19. Januar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich immer noch Leute die sich über die 5 aufregen? Im Vergleich zu Ebay hab ich das durch die gesparte Provision schon ab eibem Umsatz von ~65 wieder drin. Klar, man kann darüber disktuieren ob es nötig oder in dieser Form sinnvoll ist aber inzwischen scheint das hier auch in keinem Verhältnis mehr zu stehen. Letzendlich läuft es darauf hinaus, dass der Betreiber einen Beitrag von 5 erhebt damit ich auf der Plattform verkaufen kann. Wenn ich das nicht will muss ich halt woanders hingehen.



hi,
es geht schon lange nicht mehr um die pisseligen 5 euro,da waren sich alle einig.
es geht nur darum,das einige an dem system zweifeln (ob berechtigt oder nicht ist egal).
desweiteren,das sich einige nicht an dem system beteiligen muessen/wollen/brauchen. wenn das der fall ist,bin ich ein wenig von der inkonsequenz enttaeuscht.

schoen waehre ein statement von einem der admins,das JEDER sich der prozedur unterzeihen muss,ob dimb,dumb,damb,dimb oder der persoenlich bekannte nachbar ist.

gruesse,
markus


----------



## CaptainPsycho (20. Januar 2009)

livefordh schrieb:


> ...nur für die es noch nicht wissen sollten! Die *Internet Bike Community "IBC"* ist ein Forum der *"DIMB"*! Wer also Vereinsmitglied ist, zahlt auch Mitgliedsgebühren...





Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## MasterAss (20. Januar 2009)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die ganze Sache mit der Speicherung der persÃ¶nlichen Daten finde ich fast lÃ¤cherlich.
> 
> ...


Auch wenn ich mich dazu entschlossen habe, die 5â¬ zu zahlen, weil ich mich sonst definitiv benachteiligt fÃ¼hle bzgl meiner Anzeigen:
Zum Thema Datenschutz erwarte ich hier ein ganz klares Statement von den Admins!

Ach ja, zum Thema Vereinbeitrag: Wenn ich in einem Verein bin erwarte ich fÃ¼r meinen Beitrag auch gewisse Leistungen...

Ach, falls hier zurÃ¼ckgerudert werden sollte, die 5â¬ hÃ¤tte ich gern wieder. Ihr wisst schon, Betrug, organisierte KriminalitÃ¤t, etc.


----------



## Christer (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo, 

auch wenn ich mich hier vielleicht unbeliebt mache....

aber ich habe zu dem Thema und meinem größeren Posting weiter oben noch einen Zusatz. 



Thomas schrieb:


> *Was passiert mit deinen Daten?
> *Kurz zusammengefasst:
> Es erfolgt keine Weitergabe deiner Daten, mit folgenden Ausnahmen:
> 
> unter Umständen Weitergabe an einen Käufer im Bikemarkt



Die normale Weitergabe der persönlichen Verkäuferdaten an den Käufer ist absolut indiskutabel für mich. Eine Weitergabe der Daten darf ausschließlich NUR an Behördern erfolgen. 

Stellt euch mal vor der Käufer nutzt einen IP Blocker, fremde WLAN Netze oder ein Internet Cafe. Dann kauft er ein kleines Produkt im Wert von 10 Euro bei einem IBC Bike Markt User, gibt dann an betrogen worden zu sein und schon hat er unsere Adressen. 

Wenn mir also demnächst jemand hier im Forum auf den Keks geht, muss ich nur einen alten Reifen über seinen IBC Account kaufen und danach bekomme ich seine komplette Anschrift. 

So geht es auch nicht. Ich glaube da werden mir einige Leute Recht geben müssen. 

Ich habe mich entschlossen die 5 Euro zu bezahlen, wenn es wirklich nicht anders gehen sollte. 

Aber erst möchte ich eine ganz genaue Klärung des Datenschutzes. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Deleted 5247 (22. Januar 2009)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Die normale Weitergabe der persönlichen Verkäuferdaten an den Käufer ist absolut indiskutabel für mich. Eine Weitergabe der Daten darf ausschließlich NUR an Behördern erfolgen.



Schreibst du als Verkäufer deinen Absender auf dein Paket? Wenn ja, kommt doch der Käufer auf diesem Weg ebenso an deine Adresse.


----------



## frogmatic (22. Januar 2009)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Die normale Weitergabe der persönlichen Verkäuferdaten an den Käufer ist absolut indiskutabel für mich. Eine Weitergabe der Daten darf ausschließlich NUR an Behördern erfolgen.
> 
> Stellt euch mal vor der Käufer nutzt einen IP Blocker, fremde WLAN Netze oder ein Internet Cafe. Dann kauft er ein kleines Produkt im Wert von 10 Euro bei einem IBC Bike Markt User, gibt dann an betrogen worden zu sein und schon hat er unsere Adressen.



Das wäre dann doch zu einfach.

Bisher haben die Forumsverantwortlichen sich m.E. von sachlichen, und für mich vernünftigen, Erwägungen leiten lassen. 

Genauso, wie sie quasi mit einem Bein im Knast stehen würden, wenn sie eine Plattform anböten, die Betrug fördert, stünden sie mit dem anderen Bein im Knast, wenn sie leichtfertig persönliche Daten weitergeben. Von daher werden sie schon im eigenen Interesse nicht auf Zuruf, sondern erst nach sorgfältiger Prüfung (der nicht geglückten Kommunikationsversuche usw.) Daten herausgeben - wenn sie das so handhaben wie ich es verstehe. Ich erwarte also nicht, dass jeder dahergelaufene Hanswurst einfach so an meine Daten kommt, ohne nachzuweisen, dass jegliche andere Kontaktaufnahme gescheitert ist.

Meine Begeisterung hält sich zwar auch in Grenzen, denn es wird immer ein Kompromiss sein, wenn der Aufwand nicht ins unermessliche getrieben wird. Andererseits hätte ich mir - in vergleichbarer Situation - auch etwas in der Richtung ausgedacht.


----------



## zoerch (24. Januar 2009)

was fÃ¼rn mumpitz, wer bezahlt denn 5â¬ fÃ¼r die ********


----------



## vtrkalle (24. Januar 2009)

zoerch schrieb:


> was fürn mumpitz, wer bezahlt denn 5 für die ********



ich


----------



## napalmdeath (24. Januar 2009)

zoerch schrieb:


> was fürn mumpitz, wer bezahlt denn 5 für die ********



ich auch...


----------



## Christer (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo, 

obwohl ich den eigentlichen Sinn der Sache nicht genau erkennen kann, habe ich mich jetzt aber auch für das neue System angemeldet und die 5 Euro überwiesen. 

Ich sehe es einfach als Unterstützung des Forums. Dann bin ich damit auch zufrieden. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (26. Januar 2009)

Was habt ihr dauernd mit Datenschutz!? So ein Schwachsinn, seid ihr alle VIP´s mit geheimen Adressen und habt Angst vor Stalkern?

Ihr müsst weder Bank- noch Kreditkartendaten angeben, also macht euch mal locker.
Schreibt ihr auf eure Pakete aus Datenschutzgründen auch keinen Absender?


----------



## Priest0r (26. Januar 2009)

habs nun auch mal gemacht, ich denke es ist im allgemeinen schon sinnvoll.
zwar finde ich dass man leuten die schon einige positive bewertungen haben trauen kann aber was solls. hierzu wäre es natürlich hilfreich, wenn man auch noch im nachhinein erkennen kann, was der verkäufer so verkauft hat - seht es als anregung für das neue bewertungssystem.

die die maulen sollen einfach ruhig sein und brauchen sich keinen grünen haken holen, dann gewinn ich nämlich t shirt / dvd und mache insgesamt gewinn


----------



## Christer (26. Januar 2009)

Büscherammler schrieb:


> Was habt ihr dauernd mit Datenschutz!? So ein Schwachsinn, seid ihr alle VIP´s mit geheimen Adressen und habt Angst vor Stalkern?
> 
> Ihr müsst weder Bank- noch Kreditkartendaten angeben, also macht euch mal locker.
> Schreibt ihr auf eure Pakete aus Datenschutzgründen auch keinen Absender?



Da hast Du Recht. 

Trotzdem wäre es nicht schön wenn irgendwann irgendwelche Leute tausende von Usernamen mit den real Namen und Adressen dazu "klauen" würden. Aber davon gehen wir dann einfach mal nicht aus. 

Es sollten aber vielleicht auch ein paar "Standard Regeln" dazu erstellt werden, die jeder einlesen kann. So sollte die Adresse ein Verkäufers erst frühestens nach 14 Tagen an den Käufer überstellt werden, wenn dieser nachweisen kann, dass er nach seiner Überweisung keine schriftliche Reaktion per PN über das Forum bekommen hat. 

Ich habe selber habe bei ebay schon Fälle erlebt das manche "Kunden" zwei Tage nach Ende der Aution aufdringlich werden, weil sie ihre Ware noch nicht bekommen haben. Dazu kann eine Überweisung genauso wie der Paketversand schon mal drei Tage länger dauern und schon sind 10 Tage rum ohne das jemand dem anderen etwas "Böses" wollte. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## zet1 (28. Januar 2009)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Da hast Du Recht.
> 
> Trotzdem wäre es nicht schön wenn irgendwann irgendwelche Leute tausende von Usernamen mit den real Namen und Adressen dazu "klauen" würden. Aber davon gehen wir dann einfach mal nicht aus.
> 
> ...



wie ich das verstanden habe, werden die Daten nur weitergegeben, wenn auch nach Zuschrieb und Aufforderung der Admins im Problemfall keine Antwort erfolgt!!
Also nur wenn dein versand oder die ueberweisung laenger dauert, wirst du ja wohl, genau das dem Admin auf Aufforderung mitteilen... und somit ist KEIN Handlungsbedarf noetig noch.

Zusaetzlich schreibst du es ja selber!! Am paket sind Namen und Adresse drauf, also spaetestens dann hat der Kaeufer deine Daten, und ob die ihm durch Admins ein par tage vorher gegeben werden is doch komplett tuttl!!

Dass irgendjemand nach Daten eines Users fragt und nur " angeblich"  was gekauft und nicht erhalten ht, wird ja im Problemfall durch die Aufforderung der Admins auf Stellungnahme erledigt...

oder liege ich da falsch!!??


----------



## Thomas (28. Januar 2009)

liegst genau richtig.


----------



## kitor (30. Januar 2009)

Statt diesem wirklich äußerst unklugen und überhaupt nicht durchdachtem Schnellschuß mit dem grundlos kostenpflichtigen "Identifizierungssystem" solltet ihr lieber mal versuchen, die Interessen der User im Auge zu behalten. 

Zu solch sinnvollen Änderungen würde es gehören, dass es zukünftig unmöglich wäre, Artikel ohne Preisangabe einzustellen. Das würde relativ viele Benutzer davon abhalten potentielle Käufer zu beleiden, die aufgrund einer fehlenden Preisangabe niedrige Kaufangebote machen. 


Aber auf sowas kommt ihr nicht....Genauso wenig, wie darauf, die schnelle Löschungsmöglichkeit der Anzeigen abzuschaffen. Die führt dazu, dass man keinerlei Beweismöglichkeit bez. der Artikelbeschreibung mehr hat, wenn man nicht von Anfang an die gesamte Anzeige sofort speichert....

Aber nein, lieber 5,- für nichts kassieren, um die Nobrainer zu schützen, mit denen ohnehin niemand Geschäfte machen möchte...

Find ich echt schade. Besonders angesichts dessen, dass Euch ungefähr 2 Mio sinnvolle Argumente gegen diese völlig verfehlte Idee präsentiert worden sind.


----------



## Siggi777 (31. Januar 2009)

Ja also...Fakt iss doch für mich erste mal dass Ich noch im Nicht- VIP- Status mit Grünem Haken bin...da Ich einfach bis jetzt die Sache beobachte...so...nun kommt der Zwiespalt...Ich möchte wieder was verkaufen...um halt an Kohle zu kommen...und wieder was zu kaufen...so...nun isses aber so...die Anzeigen welche eingestellt werden von usern ohne grünem Haken scheinen ja immo noch im Umlauf zu sein...also klappt des Sytem mit der 5.-  Sicherheitspauschale nicht so...oder wie seh Ich das...?

Ich muss dazu bemerken...dass Ich bis jetzt immer schon drauf geachtet habe fair zu sein...hintergangen habe Ich keinen...und meine Produktbeschreibungen sind auch ok...zusätzlich ist man ja auch als Verkäufer von Privat für seinen ganzen Kram selber Verantwortlich..

Ich habe selber bemerkt dass doch auf zwischenmenschlicher Basis ein ganz guter Umgang herrscht hier im Forum...ne...vielmehr im Bikemarkt...und es wird ja auch diskutiert über diverse Angebote im Forum...so muss es ja auch sein...und so kann man sich ja auch schützen als Gemeinde..

Kp...was jetzt iss...ob Ich die 5 Euro überwiese oder so einstelle...wahrscheinlich werd Ich wie viele andere auch einfach dreist sein und so einstellen...weil es ja eigentlich funktioniert hat...aber das Hauptproblem ist ja auch dass es nun mal den einen oder anderen Problemfall gegeben hat...und naja...so hat das IBC Forumshauptquartier sich zu der Sicherheitsmaßnahme entschieden...ob es nun sinnvoll ist dass sich nur ein par anmelden...oder nicht...kp...

Was gibet noch für Möglichkeiten...Ich würde sagen...einfach über jeden und alles mehr Auskunft...halt Basis info...so in Richtung Bewertungsportal...Freundekennung...usw..ö...das wars
Sorry für diesen sinnlosen Beitrag...aber es ist Samstag Morgen...und ja..Ich bin halt ne Labertasche....

Ich hoffe einfach dass diese Möglichkeit welche des IBC bietet weiterhin besteht...Hier sind so viele Angebote...und es lohnt sich wirklich bei vielen Sachen Geschäfte zu machen...sehr schade dass es doch immer wieder Kandidaten gibt die respektlos andere übers Ohr hauen...aber naja...als Gemeinde..oder Community wenn man genügend zusammen hält...kann man doch das Problem eliminieren...


----------



## Thomas (31. Januar 2009)

kitor schrieb:


> Zu solch sinnvollen Änderungen würde es gehören, dass es zukünftig unmöglich wäre, Artikel ohne Preisangabe einzustellen. Das würde relativ viele Benutzer davon abhalten potentielle Käufer zu beleiden, die aufgrund einer fehlenden Preisangabe niedrige Kaufangebote machen.
> 
> 
> Aber auf sowas kommt ihr nicht....Genauso wenig, wie darauf, die schnelle Löschungsmöglichkeit der Anzeigen abzuschaffen. Die führt dazu, dass man keinerlei Beweismöglichkeit bez. der Artikelbeschreibung mehr hat, wenn man nicht von Anfang an die gesamte Anzeige sofort speichert....


Nur so am Rande - im verbesserten Bikemarkt, der derzeit entwickelt wird und zu Teilen schon steht, sind u.a. auch diese beiden Punkte berücksichtigt.
Der aktuelle Bikemarkt ist zugekaufte Software und bietet uns nur begrenzte Änderungs- und Anpassungsmöglichkeiten - sonst hätten wir diese beiden Punkte schon längst geändert...


----------



## Thalor (31. Januar 2009)

Welchen Sinn macht es bitte Verkäufer zur Preisangabe zu zwingen?
Wenn ich unbedingt ohne Preis einstellen will, das System aber einen Preis verlangt - gut, dann trag ich eben 0,01  ein und schreib inne Artikelbeschreibung, dass das nicht der wirkliche Verkaufspreis ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Januar 2009)

Solche Anzeigen kann man dann einfach melden und löschen lassen! Ich bin Mod in einem großen KFZ-Technik Forum mit angegliedertem Marktplatz und dort haben wir auch eine Preispflicht - ist die beste und wichtigste Regel, die wir dort eingeführt haben! (neben der Pflicht, den Zustand der angebotenen Sachen genau zu beschreiben) Wer was verkauft und dann nur dazuschreibt "macht mir ein Angebot" ist mMn i.d.R. jemand, der für Schrott-Teile überhöhte Preie erzielen will - und das hat die jahrelange Erfahrung bestätigt! Und wer was zum Verkauf anbietet, aber selbst keinen Plan hat, was er dafür haben will, der sollte es eh besser sein lassen...! Eine Nachverhandlung eines angegeben Preises wird dadurch ja nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## neszoljalbe (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo 

Ich lebe in Ungarn Budapest , wieso kann ich Identifiziere mich ? Ich kann nicht sehe Ungarn ...  Bitte helfen mir .


----------



## FreerideNRW (1. Februar 2009)

Es geht hierbei doch nicht wirklich um die Sicherheit im Bikemarkt.

Es geht darum Geld zu machen, wenn jeder 5 zahlt, ist das doch ein nettes Geschäft.

Das wollen wir alle natürlich nicht wahr haben.


----------



## Lörr (1. Februar 2009)

Eine "Preispflicht" halte ich persÃ¶nlich fÃ¼r unsinnig, ich glaube nÃ¤mlich dass hier sehr viele Leute sind, ich mitinbegriffen, die wenn sie was verkaufen nicht genau wissen wieviel man dafÃ¼r eigendlich noch verlangen kann.



FreerideNRW schrieb:


> Es geht hierbei doch nicht wirklich um die Sicherheit im Bikemarkt.
> 
> Es geht darum Geld zu machen, wenn jeder 5â¬ zahlt, ist das doch ein nettes GeschÃ¤ft.
> 
> Das wollen wir alle natÃ¼rlich nicht wahr haben.



und noch einer der nicht kappiert worum s hier geht...


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2009)

Lörr schrieb:


> Eine "Preispflicht" halte ich persönlich für unsinnig, ich glaube nämlich dass hier sehr viele Leute sind, ich mitinbegriffen, die wenn sie was verkaufen nicht genau wissen wieviel man dafür eigendlich noch verlangen kann.


Dann kommt einer und fragt dich "Hey, wat willst denn für dat Teil?" und spätestens dann musst du dir Gedanken drüber machen. Dann kannst du dir das genau so gut auch schon beim Einstellen der Anzeige überlegen  Wenn man etwas für den Betrag X gekauft hat und es eine Weile benutzt hat, kann man ja einfach mal z. B. 0,5X als VHB ansetzen, dann erspart man sich auch die unnötige Hin- und Herfragerei.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und wer was zum Verkauf anbietet, aber selbst keinen Plan hat, was er dafür haben will, der sollte es eh besser sein lassen...!


...oder das Zeug einfach bei Ebay ab 1 einstellen.


----------



## moe 11 (2. Februar 2009)

ganz kurz eine frage hieß es nicht das man ab 1.2.09 nur noch mit adress abgabe verkäufe tätigen kann? wenn ja wieso sind dann noch artikel von usern ohne häckchen drinn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (2. Februar 2009)

damir der Bikemarkt nicht von heute auf morgen leergefegt ist.
Geschickter Schachzug, erst die Galgenfrist verlängern, jetzt noch
alte Angebote ohne häckchen drinbehalten.....

schau in den Bikemarkt und denk dir alle grünen hacken weg, viel bleibt
da nicht mehr über.


----------



## moe 11 (2. Februar 2009)

das stimmt schon aber solangsam komm ich mir halt ein bissal verar... vor, weil ich extra meine adresse hergegeben hab um weiterhin im bikemarkt teile verkaufen zu können. und das ist nun schon über einen monat her wo ich das gemacht habe einen großen unterschied zu vorher habe ich aber noch nicht gemerkt.


----------



## JonesLast (2. Februar 2009)

was ist eigentlich aus der verlosung geworden für diejenigen die sich bis zum 31.01.09 indentifiziert haben? ich finde es auch nicht richtig, dass jetzt immer noch angebote von nicht identifizierten leuten hier im bikemarkt vorhanden sind


----------



## decolocsta (2. Februar 2009)

moe 11 schrieb:


> das stimmt schon aber solangsam komm ich mir halt ein bissal verar... vor, weil ich extra meine adresse hergegeben hab um weiterhin im bikemarkt teile verkaufen zu können. und das ist nun schon über einen monat her wo ich das gemacht habe einen großen unterschied zu vorher habe ich aber noch nicht gemerkt.




kann ich irgendwie absolut nachvollziehen.


----------



## bestmove (2. Februar 2009)

moe 11 schrieb:


> das stimmt schon aber solangsam komm ich mir halt ein bissal verar... vor, weil ich extra meine adresse hergegeben hab um weiterhin im bikemarkt teile verkaufen zu können. und das ist nun schon über einen monat her wo ich das gemacht habe einen großen unterschied zu vorher habe ich aber noch nicht gemerkt.



*Ab dem 1. Februar 2009 können nur noch identifizierter Benutzer neue Artikel einstellen ...*


----------



## chri55 (2. Februar 2009)

und nun, wo nur noch Anzeigen von identifizierten Nutzern angezeigt werden, wärs schön wenn die fette Schrift wieder verschwinden würden (also wie vorher) 
da jetzt niemand mehr hervorgehoben werden muss. diese fette Schrift wirkt so aufdringlich...


----------



## Christer (2. Februar 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> und nun, wo nur noch Anzeigen von identifizierten Nutzern angezeigt werden, wärs schön wenn die fette Schrift wieder verschwinden würden (also wie vorher)
> da jetzt niemand mehr hervorgehoben werden muss. diese fette Schrift wirkt so aufdringlich...



Du bringst etwas durcheinander. Schau erstmal in den Bikemarkt....

Gruß

SR


----------



## bestmove (2. Februar 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> *und nun, wo nur noch Anzeigen von identifizierten Nutzern angezeigt werden*, wärs schön wenn die fette Schrift wieder verschwinden würden (also wie vorher)
> da jetzt niemand mehr hervorgehoben werden muss. diese fette Schrift wirkt so aufdringlich...



falsch. Alle die bis zum 31.01.09 eine Anzeige eingestellt haben sind weiterhin aktiv im Bikemarkt. Solange die Anzeigen nicht ablaufen sind weiterhin nicht registrierte User sichtbar.


----------



## chri55 (2. Februar 2009)

ups, stimmt. na dann noch warten, bis die Schrift wieder komplett dünn wird.


----------



## Christer (2. Februar 2009)

Wann läuft eigentlich eine Anzeige ab? Gibt es da einen festen Zeitraum?

Gruß

SR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (2. Februar 2009)

Alle nichtidentifizierten User, die noch Anzeigen im BM haben wurden vergangenen Woche angeschrieben nd darauf hingewiesen, dass ihre Anzeigen ggf archiviert werden.

Wir haben vor diese Anzeigen am Donnerstag zu entfernen, danach wird auch die fetter  Schrift etc wieder auf normal mgestellt...
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## napalmdeath (3. Februar 2009)

moin,
sind die suchanzeigen auch betroffen?

ich denke bei suchanzeigen ist keine regestrierung noetig.

gruesse an alle,
markus


----------



## doskanonnos (3. Februar 2009)

ich finds schde, dass es jetzt diese identifiezeirungsgebühr gibt...da lohnt es sich irgendwie für mich nicht mehr wirklich irgendwelche parts zum verkauf anzubieten


----------



## Priest0r (3. Februar 2009)

Thomas: wer hat denn die restlichen dvds /  t shirts gewonnen?


----------



## Herr Nilson (3. Februar 2009)

verkauf ich halt meinen kram doch bei der großen bucht - schade


----------



## Thomas (4. Februar 2009)

Priest0r schrieb:


> Thomas: wer hat denn die restlichen dvds /  t shirts gewonnen?



Schreib ich morgen hier rein, bin derzeit unterwegs und komme vorher nicht dazu


----------



## bestmove (4. Februar 2009)

Herr Nilson schrieb:


> verkauf ich halt meinen kram doch bei der großen bucht - schade



Naja  erscheint mir wesentlich teurer als einmalig 5,-EUR zu bezahlen. Ab einem Verkaufspreis von ca. 80,-EUR liegen die Gebühren bei ca. 5,50 EUR in der Bucht ... Bei 20,-EUR im Verkauf sind es immer noch 1,60 EUR Gebühren (Vorausgesetzt 1,-EUR Startpreis ohne Zusätze!). Also nicht so bockig sein


----------



## Thalor (4. Februar 2009)

Der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig.
Für bestimmte Teile erziehlt man bei eBay höhere Verkaufspreise.

Trotzdem finde ich den Bikemarkt alles in allem auch schöner und eBay wird mir immer unsympatischer. Die pressen den letzten cent aus ihren Kunden und beballern dich trotzdem noch mit Fremdwerbung.


----------



## moe 11 (4. Februar 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> Alle nichtidentifizierten User, die noch Anzeigen im BM haben wurden vergangenen Woche angeschrieben nd darauf hingewiesen, dass ihre Anzeigen ggf archiviert werden.
> 
> Wir haben vor diese Anzeigen am Donnerstag zu entfernen, danach wird auch die fetter  Schrift etc wieder auf normal mgestellt...
> Viele Grüße
> Thomas



okay, wenn das so ist dann will ich mal nich gemekert haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UMF-freerider (4. Februar 2009)

man sollte die bereiche "Gesucht" oder zumindest "geklaute bikes" von der identifizierung


----------



## thaper (5. Februar 2009)

UMF-freerider schrieb:


> man sollte die bereiche "Gesucht" oder zumindest "geklaute bikes" von der identifizierung


ich würde statt dem aufwand den das bringen würde einfach den button mit nem neuen bereich im forum verlinken.
ich würde das ganze aber eher "Betrüger und Geklaute Bikes" nennen.

wobei das mit den "Betrügern" is hier im Forum so ne Sache. wenn schon leute wie skaramanga des betrugs angeklagt werden.
oder leute rumspacken wenn ihr paket länger als 2 tage dauert...
ausserdem gibt es ja etz keine betrüger mehr (und wie vorhergesagt angebote sind auch sehr rar)....


----------



## medipant (5. Februar 2009)

e1195


----------



## qurizz (5. Februar 2009)

Brief ist angekommen und jetzt will ich hier meinen fünfstelligen Code eingeben:

https://ident.mtb-news.de/check

...lande aber nur auf einer leeren weißen Seite.
Was mach ich denn falsch?


----------



## Christer (5. Februar 2009)

Eigentlich sollten ja heute alle Verkaufsanzeigen von nicht identifizierten Usern gelöscht oder archiviert werden.....

Gruß

SR


----------



## Thomas (6. Februar 2009)

Nach dem Stromausfall am 29.1. war der automatische Versand der mit Paypal bezahlten Briefe hängengeblieben. Das ist erst heute aufgefallen und behoben worden. Daher warten wir mit der Löschaktion noch bis Montag abend, dann haben sich dijenigen auch freigeschaltet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (6. Februar 2009)

qurizz schrieb:


> Brief ist angekommen und jetzt will ich hier meinen fünfstelligen Code eingeben:
> 
> https://ident.mtb-news.de/check
> 
> ...


Probiers jetzt nochmal, wir haben vorhin ein Update eingespielt, es kann sein, dass es daran lag. wenn du nicht weiterkommst mail mir


----------



## thaper (6. Februar 2009)

wo bleiben die gewinner?


----------



## Thomas (6. Februar 2009)

1) du hast nicht mitgemacht, warum interessiert es dich so brennend?
2) wegen dem hier (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5558817&postcount=796) warten wir bis Montag und nehmen die entsprechenden Leute noch in den Topf mit dazu


----------



## zet1 (6. Februar 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> 1) du hast nicht mitgemacht, warum interessiert es dich so brennend?
> 2) wegen dem hier (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5558817&postcount=796) warten wir bis Montag und nehmen die entsprechenden Leute noch in den Topf mit dazu



*Bitte wann wird endlich daran gedacht, dass man bei Verlaengerung der Anzeigen, diese neu gereiht werden!!!!*

Das ist schon lange ueberfaellig, und wird einige Leute hier dabei helfen, dass sie nicht alle 3 tage ihre Anzeige erneut reinstellen und die dnan 5 oder 6 mal drinsteht!!

DANKE IM VORRAUS!!!!

PS: Das auswaehlen wie lang die Anzeige aktiv sein soll, ist dann auch hinfaellig, wuerde vorschlagen generell 2 Wochen laufen lassen und dann erneuern manuell und somit neureihen


----------



## Thomas (6. Februar 2009)

zet1:
ich habe es schon mal geschrieben:

Der aktuelle Bikemarkt ist zugekaufte Software und bietet uns nur begrenzte Änderungs- und Anpassungsmöglichkeiten - sonst hätten wir auch diesen Punkt schon längst geändert...

Im verbesserten Bikemarkt, der derzeit entwickelt wird und zu Teilen schon steht, ist auch dieser Punkt berücksichtigt.


----------



## zet1 (6. Februar 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> zet1:
> ich habe es schon mal geschrieben:
> 
> Der aktuelle Bikemarkt ist zugekaufte Software und bietet uns nur begrenzte Änderungs- und Anpassungsmöglichkeiten - sonst hätten wir auch diesen Punkt schon längst geändert...
> ...



ok, danke, muss ich ueberlesen haben... im oesterreichischen Bikeboard geht das schon lange naemlich mit dem NEUREIHEN.. dachte nachdem das hier aehnlich ausschaut strukturiell, dass es auch moeglich sei...


----------



## osarias (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

nun habe ich das Geld für die Registrierung gezahlt. Beworben wurde das ganze auch mit einem überschaubareren Angebot im Bikemarkt. Warum sind die Anzeigen der nicht Registrierten Nutzer immer noch Online? Sollten dieses nicht zum 05.02.09 gelöscht werden?


----------



## Thomas (6. Februar 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5558817&postcount=796

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## thaper (6. Februar 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> 1) du hast nicht mitgemacht, warum interessiert es dich so brennend?
> 2) wegen dem hier (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5558817&postcount=796) warten wir bis Montag und nehmen die entsprechenden Leute noch in den Topf mit dazu



warum brennend? 
ich hab das erste mal gefragt....
interessiert mich halt. bin auf daten sammeln...


und weil du gesagt hast du postest es "morgen"....


----------



## qurizz (6. Februar 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> Probiers jetzt nochmal, wir haben vorhin ein Update eingespielt, es kann sein, dass es daran lag. wenn du nicht weiterkommst mail mir



Danke, lag wohl nur am Update bzw. an der Uhrzeit. Hat jetzt gleich geklappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKETIFF (8. Februar 2009)

sicherer bikemarkt hin oder her. es macht einfach keinen spaÃ, stÃ¤ndig mails zu beantworten, von "potentiellen" kauf-ich-sofort mitgliedern, die bei bei 10 euro inklusive versand auf weniger als die hÃ¤lfte handeln wollen! schÃ¶nen gruÃ an alle, die ich bei meinen anzeigen berÃ¼cksichtigt habe, aber nie geld Ã¼berwiesen wurde, geschweige denn, eine mail, dass kein interesse mehr besteht und dadurch andere mitglieder nicht auf meine anzeigen eingehen konnten. 

also sollten ein paar regeln eingefÃ¼hrt werden:

1. nur noch auf anzeigen melden, wenn ERNSTHAFTES interesse besteht
2. verhandeln ist i.O., sollte aber im RAHMEN bleiben (zitat eines interessenten: die gebrauchtpreise sind am boden! > na klar, wenn man bei 10% des neupreises immer noch auf 1% runterhandelt)
3. um sich und dem anderen die mÃ¶glichkeit zu bieten, sich aufeinander verlassen zu kÃ¶nnen, sollten telefonnummern ausgetauscht werden > das erleichtert ungemein die verhandlungen und den kauf allgemein
4. drei tage fÃ¼r rÃ¼ckmeldungen sind wohlmehr als angemessen, NICHT aber darÃ¼ber hinaus, wenn man als VerkÃ¤ufer die mÃ¶glickeit hat, sein zeug anderweitig loszuwerden > bsp.: Ã¼berweisung von 10â¬ = 1 1/2 wochen!? > LÃCHERLICH! und ich habe nur so lange gewartet um nicht der bÃ¶se unseriÃ¶se verkÃ¤ufer zu sein....

also sorry an alle, die ernsthaft interesse hatten und die ich auf die warteliste setzen musste....


----------



## Tesafilm (8. Februar 2009)

Dafür haste ja die Möglichkeit den User schlecht zu bewerten. Da gibt aber mit Sicherheit auch eine negative Bewertung ein > Rachebewertung!
Mal ne andere Frage: Woher weiß man, dass die Adresse, die die User hier angeben auch wirklich die richtige ist bzw. überhaupt existiert? Kann ja einfach eine angeben, viele gute Teile günstige einsetzten, alle kaufen bei mir weils günstig ist und ich ja vermeidlich ein guter registrierter User bin und mich dann ausm Forum absetzte mit dem Geld. Finde das so ein wenig problematisch, oder gibts für solche Fälle eine Sicherheit?


----------



## BIKETIFF (8. Februar 2009)

das mit den bewertungen ist doch sowieso ein sache für sich... völlig unnütz, denn man kann im leben als außenstehender nicht klarstellen, wer "schuld" hat und wer nicht... ist schon bei ebay völlig in die hose gegangen und hat null aussagekraft... denn bei ebay bist du nämlich als verkäufer schon der willkür der käufer ausgesetzt....
was solls.... 
manche werden es nie lernen


----------



## medipant (8. Februar 2009)

_Also jetzt muss ich mich auch einmal zu Wort melden_
_Mit Sicherheit beim online Flohmarkt beschäftigt sich ebay schon Jahre und hat immer noch keine 100% Lösung gefunden, ausser sich über ein Banksystem zusätzliche Gebühren zu gönnen, was die Sicherheit auch nicht wirklich verbessert._
_Adressen Austausch und tel. Kontakt ist da wohl die beste aller Möglichkeiten. Ich glaube immer noch an das Gute im Menschen und hoffe das sich Erbsenzähler selbst outen._


----------



## Thalor (8. Februar 2009)

Gewisse Hinweise geben Bewertungen schon!
Wenn da von 5 verschiedenen Käufern steht "Versand dauert ewig" oder "Ware entspricht nicht der Beschreibung" oder gar "Bezahlt, nix erhalten" dann ist schon recht Wahrscheinlich, dass die Käufer sich nicht verschworen haben um dem Verkäufer eins auszuwischen.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Februar 2009)

Tesafilm schrieb:


> ...Mal ne andere Frage: Woher weiß man, dass die Adresse, die die User hier angeben auch wirklich die richtige ist bzw. überhaupt existiert?...



Irgendwo muss der Brief mit dem Freischaltcode ja hingesendet werden...


----------



## thaper (9. Februar 2009)

siehe zitat...


BIKETIFF schrieb:


> also sollten ein paar regeln eingeführt werden:
> 
> 1. nur noch auf anzeigen melden, wenn ERNSTHAFTES interesse besteht
> nunja, das kann man so und so sehn. was willste denn machen wenn dich trotzdem einer anschreibt? verklagen?
> ...


----------



## Muchacho78 (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo

Möchte auch mal meine Senf dazu abgeben. Ich finde es gut wenn man kontolliert wer hier was verkauft. Aber muss man dazu Geld verlangen? Kann man das nicht auch anderweitig machen. Gerne hätte ich was verkauft, aber 5 zahlen möchte ich dafür nicht.

MfG
Muchacho78


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (10. Februar 2009)

Muchacho78 schrieb:


> ...Gerne hätte ich was verkauft, aber 5 zahlen möchte ich dafür nicht...



Du kannst sehr gerne etwas verkaufen, z.B. auf Hood.de oder nutze private Kleinanzeigen. Es gibt ausserdem auch noch andere Foren, welche Bike-bezogen sind und keine Registrierung verlangen um gebrauchte Artikel zu verkaufen. Nutze diese Möglichkeiten, solange es noch geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muchacho78 (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo

Ich verstehe einfach nur nicht wieso ich dafür 5 Euro zahlen soll. Sicherheit ist ja vollkommen ok, aber warum dafür zahlen. Sicherlich werde ich es woanders anbieten, aber ich finde es halt schade.

MfG


----------



## rigger (10. Februar 2009)

Weil es für Thomas unseren admin ja wohl einen Entsprechenden Aufwand bedeutet diese Sache zu organisieren, deshalb werden 5 fällig.

Du wirst ja nicht gezwungen.


----------



## Thomas (10. Februar 2009)

*Hier die Gewinner der Verlosung:*

*Je eine DVD haben gewonnen:*
crossey
grauer wolf
Freeriderin
yamann
RalleK64
Cholfa
Mr. Giant
TFR
pHONe^dEtEcTor
stylemaster

*Je eines der IBC Shirts geht an *
Sickculture
jan wagner
CrossTec
Bikerredstar
dubbel
benne1989
Hotschy681
timbowjoketown
mcsonnenschein
Nicki-Nitro

Viel Spass damit - weitere Details folgen per PN


----------



## bestmove (10. Februar 2009)

Immer diese lästigen Diskussionen um die 5,-EUR :kotz: da muss Mama halt mal nen bissi mehr Taschengeld rausrücken  Dicke Bikes fahren und einen regen Handel betreiben wollen aber bei 5,-EUR Unkostenbeitrag geht die Welt unter


----------



## BIKETIFF (10. Februar 2009)

@thaper





> Zitat von BIKETIFF
> 
> also sollten ein paar regeln eingefÃ¼hrt werden:
> 
> ...



siehe zitatzitat


----------



## Thalor (10. Februar 2009)

Na wenn jmd seine Tel. Nr nicht rausrücken will ist der Deal eben gestorben.


@Thomas:
Die grünen Haken neben jedem Namen könnte man doch im Bikemarkt nun auch wieder weglassen? Informationsgehalt jetzt ist gleich null


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (10. Februar 2009)

Hast du recht, werden demnächst entfernt,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Christer (10. Februar 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> Hast du recht, werden demnächst entfernt,
> Viele Grüße
> Thomas



Warum das denn? 

Wollt ihr sie im normalen User Profil auch raus nehmen? Ich finde es eigentlich ganz gut so wie es jetzt ist. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Muchacho78 (10. Februar 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Immer diese lästigen Diskussionen um die 5,-EUR :kotz: da muss Mama halt mal nen bissi mehr Taschengeld rausrücken  Dicke Bikes fahren und einen regen Handel betreiben wollen aber bei 5,-EUR Unkostenbeitrag geht die Welt unter



Hallo

Was demkst du warum ich mir so ein Bike leisten kann, weil ich auf mein Geld achte  . Und jetzt schluss mit der Disskusion um die blöden 5. Bike ist eh schon fast verkauft 

MfG
Muchacho78


----------



## CaLgOn (10. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die 5 Euro sind gerechtfertigt und nicht die Welt 
Was mich aber wirklich aufregt sind die Leute, die unbedingt tauschen wollen (meistens gegen minderwertige Sachen), oder keinen vernünftigen Preis vorschlagen. Ich habe 20 Mails mit Interessenten für mein Ufo ST bekommen, kein einziger Preisvorschlag war dabei. 5 Leute haben nachdem ich ihnen einen Preis genannt habe gar nicht mehr geantwortet und 2 haben mir einen lächerlichen Preis genannt. Was mir besonders auffällt, dass Leute mit wenig Aktivität im Forum (Keine Bilder im Album, keine Posts und erst kurz registriert) besonders schlimm sind, was die oben genannten Probleme angeht. Ist es wirklich so schwer nach den Neupreisen zu gucken und ca. selber abzuschätzen, was die Teile noch wert sind? Wenn ich den Leuten einen Preis nenne, will ich damit maximalen Gewinn erzielen, so wenig Verlust wie möglich haben und nach Möglichkeit mir etwas neues kaufen, ohne groß zu investieren. Es ist doch klar, dass ich meinen Preis dann evtl. etwas zu hoch ansetze, aber dafür sage ich den Leuten ja auch, was würdest du dir etwa Preislich vorstellen?


----------



## Thalor (10. Februar 2009)

Und genau wie Du einen maximalen Preis willst, will der potentielle Käufer einen minimalen Preis.
Also fragt er erstmal, was Du dir preislich vorstellst. Um
a) nicht von sich aus zuviel anzubieten und
b) abzuschätzen, ob die beiderseitigen Vorstellungen nah genug sind, dass sich eine weitere Diskussion überhaupt lohnt.

Keine Antwort ist da doch eine ziemlich deutliche. Finde ich aber auch extrem unhöflich.

Du scheinst doch eine relativ klare Preisvorstellung zu haben, dann schreib sie eben rein. Erspart dir sicher einige der ungeliebten Mails!
Und wenn Du dann gar keine Mails mehr bekommst, darfst Du dir selbst überlegen warum das so sein könnte


----------



## FlatterAugust (10. Februar 2009)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Leuten einen Preis nenne, will ich damit maximalen Gewinn erzielen, so wenig Verlust wie möglich haben und nach Möglichkeit mir etwas neues kaufen, ohne groß zu investieren. ?





........und auf diese einmalige Geschäftsidee hälst du natürlich das Patent?


----------



## biker-wug (10. Februar 2009)

Jetzt mal meine Meinung zur Registrierung im Bikemarkt.

Finde es echt super, wenn ich als Käufer weiß, dass es Mitglieder sind, von denen ich auch die Adresse rausfinden kann, wenn was nicht paßt. Hatte aber auch zuvor nie Probleme.

Als Verkäufer hab ich mich jetzt auch registriert, find die 5 euro echt okay, ist ja auch alles sehr aufwendig für die Admins!!

Sprich, alles top so wie es ist!!

Ciao


----------



## CaLgOn (10. Februar 2009)

So hab nen Käufer gefunden, auch einen vernünftigen. Es ist dabei ein Preis raus gekommen, mit dem wir beide leben können und es sind immernoch 300 Euro mehr als die anderen "Spaßbieter" mir geben wollten. Ich habe zwar knapp 30 Mails erhalten und ca. 40 verschickt, es hat sicher aber allen Anschein nach gelohnt. Warum kann es nicht immer so laufen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Februar 2009)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Was mich aber wirklich aufregt sind die Leute, die unbedingt tauschen wollen (meistens gegen minderwertige Sachen), oder keinen vernünftigen Preis vorschlagen. Ich habe 20 Mails mit Interessenten für mein Ufo ST bekommen, kein einziger Preisvorschlag war dabei. 5 Leute haben nachdem ich ihnen einen Preis genannt habe gar nicht mehr geantwortet und 2 haben mir einen lächerlichen Preis genannt.


Wie kürzlich erst geschrieben, bist du da ganz klar selbst schuld! Wer keinen Preis oder zumindest eine VHB angibt will meiner Meinung und Erfahrung nach meist etwas für mehr Geld verkaufen als es eigentlich wert ist und hofft drauf, dass schon irgendein Depp 'genug' dafür bietet. Da würde ich ganz logisch auch erstmal etwas weniger bieten, als ich denke, dass das Teil wert ist, du etwa nicht?
Ganz einfach: wenn du was verkaufen willst, hast du i. d. R. zumindest eine vage Vorstellung, was du dafür haben willst, also warum schreibst du das nicht rein?? Damit ersparst du dir massig Arbeit, Zeit und Nerven, weil die Leute, denen es zu teuer ist garnicht erst was schreiben und automatisch nur ernst gemeinte Angebote kommen - außer die von so Kneetschädeln, die überall erstmal versuchen, um 70% runter zu handeln, aber vor denen ist man eh nie sicher...


----------



## _tom_ (11. Februar 2009)

ich denk ich werde auch ein forum eröffnen um dann durch sicherheitsschaffung geld verdienen zu können. Gute idee die ihr da durchgesetzt habt. Natürlich bin ich für die Sicherheit im Bikemarkt allerdings find ich den gedanken wofür ich da 5  ausgeb auch amüsant da ich noch nieee im bikemarkt schwierigkeiten mit käufern / verkäufern hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cote (11. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es blöd, dass man die 5  auch dann investieren muss, wenn man nur ein Teil im Wert von sagen wir 6,90  verkaufen möchte. Ich hatte z. B. ein paar Kleinteile im Gesamtwert von maximal 20  inseriert und soll nun 5  investieren, um weitere Kleinteile verkaufen zu dürfen? Ab einem Wert von 150  würde ich das ja noch einsehen und den Sicherheitsgedanken durchaus verstehen, aber pauschal geht das garnicht!


----------



## thaper (11. Februar 2009)

dann verlang halt 1 euro mehr beim porto. 5 teile verkauft und schon sind die 5 euro wieder drin.


----------



## FlatterAugust (11. Februar 2009)

_tom_ schrieb:


> ich denk ich werde auch ein forum eröffnen um dann durch sicherheitsschaffung geld verdienen zu können.



Warum sollte ich dir 5,00 E zahlen und nicht Thomas?



cote schrieb:


> Ich finde es blöd, dass man die 5  auch dann investieren muss, wenn man nur ein Teil im Wert von sagen wir 6,90  verkaufen möchte.



Verkauf doch bei Ebay. Die *Anmeldung *ist dort kostenlos.


----------



## thaper (11. Februar 2009)

hey ich hab ne viel bessere idee.
ich verkaufe meine adresse für 5 euro.  mit kopierschutz. du darfst sie nur 3x aufrufen. 
es ist ein kopier und markier schutz vorhanden. der quelltext is verschlüsselt. 
auch das abtippen/ schreiben wird unmöglich gemacht durch meinen eigens erfundenen sicht schutz. du bekommst sie nämlich gar nicht.


----------



## decolocsta (11. Februar 2009)

Hab heut mal gekuckt,
brauch hier und da Teile, war ehrlichgesagt geschockt.....

....naja, wird vllt. irgendwann wieder was mit der Produktvielfalt


----------



## thaper (11. Februar 2009)

aus dem täglich reinguggen wird langsam ein wöchentlich reinguggen


----------



## decolocsta (11. Februar 2009)




----------



## The Passenger (12. Februar 2009)

Eine ganz andre Frage, von der ich nicht weiß, ob sie bereits gestellt wurde:
Ist es rechtlich überhaupt erlaubt, dass ihr die Adresse des Betrügers im Ernstfall herausgebt? Wird diese überhaupt bekannt gegeben?
Und wer bestimmt, wann ein solcher Ernstfall vorliegt?

Man mag sich nur den Fall denken, dass jemand unter Bekanntgabe seiner Kontonummer etwas verkauft und den Artikel tatsächlich aber nicht versendet.




			
				Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Was passiert mit deinen Daten?
> Kurz zusammengefasst:
> Es erfolgt keine *Weitergabe deiner Daten*, mit folgenden Ausnahmen:
> 
> ...


----------



## MaddinMaddin (12. Februar 2009)

die frage wurde schon mal gestellt (hab sie glaub ich iwo gelesen...)
Ich denke dass es nicht erlaubt ist, dass das Team von mtb-news einfach eine Adresse jem. gibt, nur weil sich jem. gemeldet hat und behauptet hat, er wurde betrogen!
Da muss man doch zur Polizei gehen (Anzeige erstatten) und dann dürfen die erst die adresse rausrücken??!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtpro500 (12. Februar 2009)

Des Angebot im bikemarkt is ja vllt mikrig, hoffe des gibt bald wieder mehr! Vor ner woche noch waren da mehr als doppelt so viele Anzeigen...


----------



## The Passenger (12. Februar 2009)

Dirtpro500 schrieb:


> Des Angebot im bikemarkt is ja vllt mikrig, hoffe des gibt bald wieder mehr! Vor ner woche noch waren da mehr als doppelt so viele Anzeigen...



Ein Grund dafür wird sein, dass die Identifizierung (zumindest auf mich) abschreckend wirkt. Ich will nicht "ohne weiteres" meine Adresse bekannt geben. 
Überdies will ich keine 5 Euro bezahlen müssen, selbst wenn ich nur hin und wieder Angebote einstelle. Weshalb? Bislang war der Bikemarkt kostenfrei. Wenn jetzt Anzeigen kostenpflichtig werden, dann sucht man sich eben andere Plattformen, auf denen man die Angaben etwa kostenfrei online stellen kann.
Der psychologische Aspekt, jetzt etwas dafür zahlen zu müssen, wiegt m.E. schwerer als die Identifizierung.



			
				MaddinMaddin schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss man doch zur Polizei gehen (Anzeige erstatten) und dann dürfen die erst die adresse rausrücken??!



Hat die Polizei dazu wirklich die Befugniss?
m.E. brauchts dazu einen richtlichen Beschluss. Und bis der mal vorliegt (...).


----------



## FlatterAugust (12. Februar 2009)

Bekommen User mit Zweitaccound eigentlich Rabatt?


----------



## decolocsta (12. Februar 2009)

Ich warte schon auf die ersten Betrugsfälle, trotz tollem Ident kack....

....Ebay wimmelt nur so vor Betrügern, und da ist ja auch die "Adresse" hinterlegt.


Und nein, im Betrugsfall bekomm ich nicht die Adresse vom möglichen Betrüger,
die kann soviel ich weiß nur die Justiz anfordern, ob der Aufwand wegen eines defekten Manitoudämpfers für 70 Euro lohnt 

ich will stark bleiben und mich so lange wie möglich wehren gegen dieses System, ich sage immernoch nein und werde mich dem nicht beugen, ok, wird keinen Interessieren, aber vllt. gibt es ja einige die diese Einstellung teilen


----------



## carmin (12. Februar 2009)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Hat die Polizei dazu wirklich die Befugniss?
> m.E. brauchts dazu einen richtlichen Beschluss. Und bis der mal vorliegt (...).


Freilich dürfen die, oder wie sollen sie Dir Deine Bußgeldbescheide zustellen?  Hier gehts ja nicht um den Lauschangriff 

Ich verstehe die Aufregung um die Adressen ohnehin nicht.  Isolierte Adressen sind relativ wertlos, die kann man sich aus jedem Telefonbuch holen.  Ok, hier gibts noch die Zusatzinfo, dass das ein Biker ist.  Und?  Was fürchtet Ihr denn konkret?  Diffuse Ängste sind schlechte Ratgeber, auch und gerade, wenn sie den Blick auf die echten Gefahren verstellen.

Dass die Registrierung nervt und auch erstmal Leute abhält, ist klar.  Das kann für einen Anbieter einer Infrastruktur (wie des Bikemarkts) aber nicht alleinige Leitlinie sein.  Lässt der Betreiber eines ÖPNV-Systems etwa die Fahrkartenkontrollen völlig bleiben, nimmt das Schwarzfahren bald überhand, zu Lasten aller Ehrlichen.  Die Belastung der Ehrlichen durch Fahrkartenkontrollen ist dagegen wohl tragbar...


----------



## decolocsta (12. Februar 2009)

Es geht nicht um die Adresse, 
es geht darum das sugeriert wird das der Bikemarkt durch die Adresse sicherer wird, was imho nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carmin (12. Februar 2009)

Für einige scheints durchaus um die Adresse zu gehen.
Sicherheit ist -- wie so vieles -- graduell.


----------



## MO_Thor (12. Februar 2009)

Was ist eigentlich mit der "Geklaute Bikes"-Kategorie?
Die ist auch nur noch für Grünhaken benutzbar - nicht aber für den armen Tropf ohne Haken, dem seine Moppe geklaut wurde....


----------



## mightyEx (12. Februar 2009)

Nunja, ich denke wir haben es im gewissen Maße auch mit einer psycholog. Hemmschwelle zu tun. Einige mögen sich nämlich unter Generalverdacht gestellt sehen. Ich mein ich muss mich ja auch nicht registrieren, wenn ich in den Supermarkt gehe. Das suggeriert nämlich irgendwo "Du bist verdächtig, wir erheben mal präventiv Deine Daten für alle Fälle".


----------



## Thalor (12. Februar 2009)

Generalverdacht?
Gehst Du noch ins Kino?
GEZ "Werbung" stört dich auch?
Oder besonders schön: Die Spots, in denen ein weinendes Mädchen fragt, wo ihr Papi ist - der böse Raubkopierer.

Find ich deutlich "verletzender" als die Registrierung hier.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Februar 2009)

Jeder der einen PC besitzt ist ein potentieller Verbrecher - sagt der _nette_ Herr Schäuble 


...ja, Ironie!


----------



## mightyEx (13. Februar 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Generalverdacht?
> Gehst Du noch ins Kino?
> GEZ "Werbung" stört dich auch?
> Oder besonders schön: Die Spots, in denen ein weinendes Mädchen fragt, wo ihr Papi ist - der böse Raubkopierer.
> ...



Die Werbung stört mich persönlich nicht, aber wenn ich z.B. beim Eintritt meine Personaldaten hinterlegen müsste (weil ich könnte ja ein potentieller Abfilmer sein), wäre das ein Grund weniger ins Kino zu gehen. Nunja, soweit ist man ja noch nicht.


----------



## carmin (13. Februar 2009)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Nunja, ich denke wir haben es im gewissen Maße auch mit einer psycholog. Hemmschwelle zu tun.


Das ist fraglos der Fall.  Genauso, wie man vor Freitag, dem 13. Angst haben kann und lieber im Bett bleibt   Aber wenn ich Entscheidungen treffen muss bzw. bevor ich gar jemanden anmaule, muss ich doch nach einer rationalen Erdung suchen.  Und die habe ich bei den ID-Kritikern bisher nicht gefunden.


----------



## Dustin55 (18. Februar 2009)

yo


----------



## fx:flow (23. Februar 2009)

wie lang dauert die identifizierung ungefähr? habe vor gut 1,5 wochen per paypal (= sofortige gutschrift) gezahlt, aber nichts erhalten.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (24. Februar 2009)

fx:flow schrieb:


> wie lang dauert die identifizierung ungefähr? habe vor gut 1,5 wochen per paypal (= sofortige gutschrift) gezahlt, aber nichts erhalten.



Könnte wohl etwas schief gelaufen sein, was nicht der Normalfall ist...
Bei mir und anderen hat es durchschnittlich 2-4 Tage gedauert.
Melde dich doch mal direkt beim Thomas, er wird dir sicherlich helfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (24. Februar 2009)

fx:flow schrieb:


> wie lang dauert die identifizierung ungefähr? habe vor gut 1,5 wochen per paypal (= sofortige gutschrift) gezahlt, aber nichts erhalten.



Bitte wende dich per Mail an [email protected] - wir helfen dir dann weiter.


----------



## fx:flow (24. Februar 2009)

hab ich mal gemacht, danke.

hätte ja sein können, dass es idr sowieso so lange dauert, dann hätte ich mir eine mail gespart.


----------



## decolocsta (24. Februar 2009)

dacht du wolltest der Versuchung widerstehen dich anzumelden?


----------



## Thomas (24. Februar 2009)

Wenn du per Paypal bis 14:00 Uhr zahlst geht der Brief noch am selben Tag raus, sonst halt am Folgetag. 

den Rest klären wir per Email,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## thalamus (24. Februar 2009)

Und was ist wenn ich doch beschi$$en werde? 

Die Tage habe ich eine Mail über die Kontaktfunktion an die Admins geschrieben und noch keine Antwort erhalten. Deshalb versuche ich es mal hier - vielleicht ist meine Mail ja im Alltagsgeschäft untergegangen...
Es handelt sich hierbei um keinen hypothetischer Fall ist, sondern dummerweise ist mein Geld überwiesen aber die Ware (ein Rahmen) bleibt aus und der Kontakt ist nach Geldeingang und einem Telefonat völlig abgebrochen -> keine Reaktion auf Mail, AB, sms seit über 2 Wochen...

Und nun? :?


----------



## thalamus (24. Februar 2009)




----------



## Thomas (24. Februar 2009)

Deine Email kam gestern hier an, und da war hier Rosenmontag - ich habe noch einige Mails zu beantworten, deine ist auch noch dabei,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## thalamus (24. Februar 2009)

ok, danke - die närrischen Tage hatte ich völlig ausgeblendet, sorry...


----------



## fx:flow (8. März 2009)

habe eigentlich nur ich das problem mit den artikelbildern?

hatte ganz korrekt meinen rahmen eingestellt, tage später meint jmd, ich solle doch das unpassende bild aus der anzeige (ein bild wurde wohl überschrieben durch ein bild einer anderen anzeige) entfernen.

bsp könnte wohl auch wieder hier das ein oder andere bild sein:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/174177/cat/45


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (9. März 2009)

Tja,
mittlerweile wird der Bikemarkt ja entsprechend der Einschränkungen mit erheblich weniger Angeboten bestückt als vorher.

Dazu kommen einige mehr oder weniger gewerblich erscheinende Angebote, die aber nicht als solche gekennzeichnet sind.

Schade schade...

Ich hoffe ja noch drauf, dass sich die Administration nach einiger Zeit anhand der Zahlen zu einer Überarbeitung entschliesst. Die Vorteile eines Premium Accounts mit mehr PNs ist einigen mit Sicherheit neben dem Gedanken der Unterstützung des Forums das Geld wert.

Grüße
Sun909


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. März 2009)

fx:flow schrieb:


> habe eigentlich nur ich das problem mit den artikelbildern?
> 
> hatte ganz korrekt meinen rahmen eingestellt, tage später meint jmd, ich solle doch das unpassende bild aus der anzeige (ein bild wurde wohl überschrieben durch ein bild einer anderen anzeige) entfernen.
> 
> ...



hmpf,

Ich habe dieses Problem vereinzelt schon längere Zeit, sicher seit einem halben Jahr... Dachte immer, dass es ein lokales Problem ist und mit dem Cache des Firefox zu tun hat, doch gerade bei dem Intense Socom Link werden bei mir auch im Internet Explorer falsche Bilder angezeigt, z.B. ein orangener KTM Rahmen und ein Alu natur Hinterbau... Thomas, Rikman?


----------



## thalamus (9. März 2009)

thalamus schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn ich doch beschi$$en werde?
> 
> Die Tage habe ich eine Mail über die Kontaktfunktion an die Admins geschrieben und noch keine Antwort erhalten. Deshalb versuche ich es mal hier - vielleicht ist meine Mail ja im Alltagsgeschäft untergegangen...
> Es handelt sich hierbei um keinen hypothetischer Fall ist, sondern dummerweise ist mein Geld überwiesen aber die Ware (ein Rahmen) bleibt aus und der Kontakt ist nach Geldeingang und einem Telefonat völlig abgebrochen -> keine Reaktion auf Mail, AB, sms seit über 2 Wochen...
> ...



So, und um da nochmal drauf zurück zu kommen - die Adresse bringt mir in diesem Fall doch recht wenig wenn der Verkäufer sich nicht meldet nachdem er das Geld erhalten hat...

Gibt es von Forumsseite irgendwelche Ideen bevor ich einen Anwalt hinzuziehe?


----------



## CaptainPsycho (9. März 2009)

thalamus schrieb:


> So, und um da nochmal drauf zurück zu kommen - die Adresse bringt mir in diesem Fall doch recht wenig wenn der Verkäufer sich nicht meldet nachdem er das Geld erhalten hat...
> 
> Gibt es von Forumsseite irgendwelche Ideen bevor ich einen Anwalt hinzuziehe?



Ich würde sagen gleich zum Anwalt, bzw. hinfahren.

Grüße Joachim


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2009)

Tja,
die Verifizierung gaukelt dem User eine Sicherheit vor, die er letzten Endes nicht hat. 

Klar wird es einfacher, weil man die Daten direkt hat. Und ich will auch nicht den Punkt bzgl. Datensicherheit oder Datenschutz mit dem ganzen Rattenschwanz dazu nochmal auf den Tisch bringen.

Nur: Wenn jemand besch... will, das zieht er das durch. Und den gesunden Menschenverstand darf man auch bei "verifizierten" Mitgliedern nicht ausschalten, sprich größere Summen würde ich nicht durch die Republik überweisen ohne das Gut live gesehen zu haben.

Idee seitens Forumsseite? Ich würde den Admin heranziehen, schließlich hat er den direktesten Weg, jemanden per E-Mail zu erreichen.

Ansonsten die üblichen Verdächtigen (Banklaufzeiten, Krankheit, Stress im Job etc.) zu Gunsten des Empfängers der Zahlung mit einkalkulieren.

Drück´dir die Daumen!

grüße
sun909


----------



## thalamus (9. März 2009)

CaptainPsycho schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen gleich zum Anwalt, bzw. hinfahren.
> 
> Grüße Joachim



Hinfahren würde ich wenn es um die Ecke wäre; aber ~300km einfach... Das ist mir die Type nicht wert. Da soll sich dann lieber jemand drum kümmern, der damit sein Geld verdient...



> Ich würde den Admin heranziehen, schließlich hat er den direktesten Weg, jemanden per E-Mail zu erreichen.
> 
> Ansonsten die üblichen Verdächtigen (Banklaufzeiten, Krankheit, Stress im Job etc.) zu Gunsten des Empfängers der Zahlung mit einkalkulieren.



Seitens der Administration kam der Vorschlag einen Brief zu schreiben...

Ansonsten sind alle üblichen Verdächtigen nach einem Monat und einem Telefonat mit der Mutter, gestorben. Selbst auf das Telefonat mit seiner Mutter und der ausdrücklichen Bitte mich zu kontaktieren hat sich der Prinz nicht gemeldet... 

Schade ist auch, dass ich die Kaufaktion mit _squaschmichi_ nicht bewerten kann, weil sein Angebot nicht mehr aktuell ist. _squaschmichi_ hatte nämlich noch einen LR-Satz angeboten und eigentlich würde ich gerne potentielle Käufer entsprechend informieren.

Na ja, vielleicht werden ja noch Wunder war... (und ich bekomme einen schnellen Termin beim Anwalt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (9. März 2009)

Hi,
schreib doch mal im passenden Lokalforum.

Entweder kennt ihn dort jemand ODER es wohnt jemand um die Ecke und ist so nett, mal zu klingeln und ihn auf seine Verspätung hinzuweisen.

Und das meine ich so "sanft" wie beschrieben, ohne Androhung körperlicher Gewalt o.ä.!

Der Vorschlag mit dem Brief ist super  ...

grüße


----------



## CaLgOn (9. März 2009)

Mein grünes Häkchen ist weg und mein Posteingang zu 100% voll (169 PMs), was is los? Ich habe die 5 Euro bezahlt und hätte gerne wieder die Möglichkeit auf 750 PMs 

Gruß Markus

EDIT: Hab es zu spät gelesen mit dem Racing Team, aber habe ja trotzdem die 5 Euro bezahlt und hätte gerne die Möglichkeit auf 750PMs...


----------



## Thomas (10. März 2009)

@thalamus: dein Deal ist noch aus der Zeit vor der Identifizierung und dein Verkäufer hat sich auch nicht identifizieren lassen - da du bereits telefonisch nicht weitergekommen bist der Ratschlag mit Brief / Frist setzen , ansonsten über Anwalt / Polizei. Der User wurde zwischenzeitlich auch gesperrt.


----------



## thalamus (10. März 2009)

Hi Thomas,

eine Frist gesetzt habe ich ihm schon per Mail und diese Mail + ein par nette Worte (wirklich wahr) habe ich ihm per Einschreiben auch nochmal in Papierform geschickt... Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob ihm die par Euro den Ärger wert sind... 




sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> schreib doch mal im passenden Lokalforum.
> 
> Entweder kennt ihn dort jemand ODER es wohnt jemand um die Ecke und ist so nett, mal zu klingeln und ihn auf seine Verspätung hinzuweisen.



Im Grunde eine gute Idee, aber ich habe seine Mum schon gebeten ihn auf seine Verspätung hinzuweisen - hat auch nix gebracht... 

Jetzt schau mer mal... So dreist kann man doch eigentlich gar nicht sein, oder!?


----------



## sani_rrh (13. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht, ob das schon behandelt wurde, aber alles jetzt zu lesen..

Also: 
Was ich gut fände, wäre die Möglichkeit für jeden Nutzer, Anzeigen
in der Rubrik "gesucht" aufzugeben. Also wenn man nichts verkaufen möchte,
sondern irgendein Ersatzteil oder so sucht. Da ist ja die Verifizierung
eigentlich auch nicht nötig, die ist ja für Verkäufer gedacht..

Grüße


----------



## thaper (13. März 2009)

naja, halte ich auch für wichtig und gut.

aber dann gibt es bestimmt so n paar sparfüchse die unter gesuche, käufer für ihre parts suchen....

ausserdem könnte der sucher ja auch n betrüger sein...

"suche intense m6, zahle nicht"

ist der bereich geklaute bikes noch offen? wenn nicht, schwach.


----------



## Lörr (13. März 2009)

hab ich grade geguckt, und nein, auch da kann man nur mit Haken was reinstellen


----------



## thaper (13. März 2009)

tzia das is maln eigentor.

da käufer nicht angemeldet sein müssen... 

dort wurden ja auch die nicknames / adressen von betrügern gepostet.

traurig für betrogene käufer die anderen helfen wollen.

egal gibt keine betrüger mehr. darum werdne auch keine bikes mehr geklaut. alle diebe sind ja verifiziert.
oder so *konfus*


----------



## Thomas (13. März 2009)

Die Bereich für gesuche und geklaute Bikes sollen offen zugänglich sein, das funktioniert aber leider nicht so wie es ist, sondern es muss was an der Anwendung dafür geändert werden - ich denke dass es kommende Woche erledigt ist,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## argh (15. März 2009)

Ist vielleicht nicht unbedingt passend, ums hier zu posten... egal: kann der dem englischen nicht oder nur minder bemächtigte nutzer irgendwann wieder damit rechnen, die bewertungsseite auf deutsch zu erleben?

wäre klasse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hubschraubär (16. März 2009)

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht die ganzen 36 Seiten durchgelesen, aber da offensichtlich diese Sicherheit suggerierende Registrierung nötig ist um etwas zu verkaufen, werde ich mir für meine Teile die demnächst zum Verkauf stehen eine andere Plattform suchen. 
In erster Linie wird das leider mal wieder Ebay sein, dann natürlich zu höheren Preisen als ich die Sachen hier angeboten hätte.
Bei Ebay habe ich aber als Verkäufer einen entscheidenden Vorteil - ich habe zum Ende der Auktion einen rechtsverbindlichen Kaufvertrag mit dem Käufer.
Hier im Forum sah das bei meinen bisherigen Verkäufen bzw. Angeboten so aus, dass der oder die Käufer erstmal Interesse gezeigt haben, dann mit Hinhaltetaktik und irgendwelchen Ausflüchten kamen warum sie im Moment gerade das Teil nicht kaufen können und es aber unbedingt haben wollen, ich soll es doch reservieren usw.
Letztlich war dann meist Funkstille oder es wurde auf Nachfrage meinerseits dann vom Käufer abgesagt. 
Insofern machen die 750 PN dann auch Sinn wenn man hier verkaufen darf - da hat man genug Platz im Postfach um ewig mit unentschlossenen Käufern zu texten und dann auch die PN von vor 4 Wochen aufzuheben in welcher der Käufer praktisch den Kaufvertrag angenommen hat...
Ansonsten kann ich hier leider keinen sinnvollen Mehrwert erkennen den ich als Verkäufer bekommen würde.



carmin schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Aufregung um die Adressen ohnehin nicht.  Isolierte Adressen sind relativ wertlos, die kann man sich aus jedem Telefonbuch holen.


Wenn man etwas nicht verstehen will versteht man es natürlich auch nicht ...
Es gibt eine Menge Leute, die extra in keinem Telefonbuch stehen. Insofern ist dieses Scheinargument völlig sinnfrei.
Aber fakt ist nun mal, das jegliche personenbezogene Daten die gepeichert werden, zusätzliches Missbrauchspotential bieten.
Das Gebot der Datensparsamkeit ist leider noch nicht überall angekommen.

Aber es gibt ja auch noch andere Bikeforen wo die Administration ein weniger eigenwilliges Sicherheitsbewusstsein hat.


----------



## carmin (16. März 2009)

Und bei ebay ist der Datenschutz zu Hause?


----------



## Hubschraubär (16. März 2009)

Darum geht es doch gar nicht. 
Aber diese Polemik passt prima ins Bild der absolut unausgegorenen Massnahme und der selbstgerechten Argumentation.  
Nur weil ein kommerzieller Anbieter aus den USA gegen Gesetze in verschiedenen Ländern verstösst, muss man das wohl kaum als Vorbild für ein privates Forum nehmen.
Bei Ebay hat man als Veräufer eine ganz andere Reichweite und praktisch alle Themenbereiche in denen man überhaupt etwas verkaufen kann abgedeckt - gibt aber nur ein mal seine Daten an.
Übertragen auf spezifische Foren müsste ich dann in mindestens in 100 verschiedenen Foren meine Daten angeben um Dinge aus meinen Hobbys usw. verkaufen zu können da ja jeder Verkäufer ein potentieller Betrüger ist.


----------



## Thalor (16. März 2009)

Hubschraubär schrieb:


> Aber diese Polemik passt prima ins Bild der absolut unausgegorenen Massnahme und der selbstgerechten Argumentation.


Und Deine Argumentation ist 100% sachlich und seriös ... ! 

Ich halte die Aktion auch nach wie vor für wenig Zielführend, aber sieh's ein - eine Rücknahme der Maßnahme fällt allein schon aus Gründen der Gesichtswahrung und (potenzieller) Rückforderungen aus. Also kann man sich auch das gejammer sparen.


----------



## sun909 (19. März 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Und Deine Argumentation ist 100% sachlich und seriös ... !
> 
> Ich halte die Aktion auch nach wie vor für wenig Zielführend, aber sieh's ein - eine Rücknahme der Maßnahme fällt allein schon aus Gründen der Gesichtswahrung und (potenzieller) Rückforderungen aus. Also kann man sich auch das gejammer sparen.



Na ja, ein Gejammer kann ich da weniger sehen. Eher eine sachliche Kritik, die ich (zugegebenermaßen) teilen kann.

Der Datenschutz und der ganze Rattenschwanz der Verwaltung der Gebühren, der dahinter steckt, ist eigentlich schon ein Grund, dass das kein Admin von Foren macht...

Es gibt zwar auch andere Foren (mit Biete-Bereich), die zur Einnahmensteigerung einen Premiumaccount mit mehr PNs o.ä. anbieten, aber der Weg wurde leider hier nicht gegangen. 

Das Ergebnis sieht man ja im Bikemarkt. 

Schade übrigens, dass die halb-professionellen Händler dort als Privatleute auftreten dürfen!

Aber das interessiert anscheinend niemanden... 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Thalor (19. März 2009)

"Registrierung is doof, ich geh jetzt zu Ibäh, da is alles viel besser. BÄTSCH!" - find ich ned so sachlich.
Und die sachlichen Argumente wurden irgendwie alle mind. schon 5x vorgetragen.



sun909 schrieb:


> Schade übrigens, dass die halb-professionellen Händler dort als Privatleute auftreten dürfen!



Sehe ich ähnlich.


----------



## Thomas (19. März 2009)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht nicht unbedingt passend, ums hier zu posten... egal: kann der dem englischen nicht oder nur minder bemächtigte nutzer irgendwann wieder damit rechnen, die bewertungsseite auf deutsch zu erleben?
> 
> wäre klasse...


die Texte waren immer deutsch, das ist wohl aus versehen beim letzten Update vor ein paar Tagen abhanden gekommen - ich werde es wieder herstellen


----------



## zykone (26. März 2009)

was ist eigentlich mit der sicherheit im leichtbau forum? da wird munter ohne grünen haken angeboten...


----------



## Thalor (26. März 2009)

Zwingt dich doch keiner von nicht-abgehakten Verkäufern zu kaufen!
--> Jeder, der die "Sicherheit" des Hakens will, kann sie auch haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zykone (26. März 2009)

du verstehst mich falsch, mir geht es darum das so ein weg gefunden ist den grünen haken zu umgehen. ich kaufe hier generell nichts nachdem bekannt wurde wenn man beschissen wurde das man ewig keine reaktion des admins erhält...


----------



## Master | Torben (1. April 2009)

Ich finde die Sache mit den grünen Haken echt schade obwohl ich den Sinn schon verstehe... habe früher sehr viel im Bikemarkt verkauft und noch wesentlich mehr gekauft (was ich jetzt immernoch mache). Bin auch schon ein paar Jahre im Forum und hatte NIE Probleme beim Kauf oder Verkauf im Bikemarkt... eventuell auch weil ich die 700 Euro Sundays und die 600 Euro Demos aus Bulgarien oder der Ukraine umgangen bin...

Was mich am meisten abschreckt ist jedoch die Sache 5 Euro zu zahlen. Da finde ich das 'verlockende' Angebot mehr PMs zu haben schon irgendwie traurig... hat den Stil von Zusatzfunktion kaufen und eher wenig mit dem einstigen Forum zu tun - seis drum.

Ich bin gespannt wie die Abwicklung funktioniert weil trotz des neuen Bikemarktes scheint bei einem Freund schon der erste Problemfall entstanden zu sein... oder anders - er hat bezahlt und die Ware kommt nicht... trotz grünem Haken. Ein bisschen will er noch warten mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt...


----------



## decolocsta (1. April 2009)

Och, so schlimm isses alles nicht, seit der Identifizierung besuche ich den Bikemarkt nicht mehr, weniger verlockungen, gut für meinen Geldbeutel  danke Thomas, endlich fahre ich meine Parts ein wenig länger als früher


----------



## punkt (1. April 2009)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten abschreckt ist jedoch die Sache 5 Euro zu zahlen. Da finde ich das 'verlockende' Angebot mehr PMs zu haben schon irgendwie traurig... hat den Stil von Zusatzfunktion kaufen und eher wenig mit dem einstigen Forum zu tun - seis drum.


man fährt hier bikes, die im schnitt mehrere tausend euro kosten. wie kann man da nur über 2,5/jahr nachdenken?



Master | Torben schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wie die Abwicklung funktioniert weil trotz des neuen Bikemarktes scheint bei einem Freund schon der erste Problemfall entstanden zu sein... oder anders - er hat bezahlt und die Ware kommt nicht... trotz grünem Haken. Ein bisschen will er noch warten mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt...


er hat zumindest die chance, schnell an die daten der verkäufers zu kommen. natürlich gibt es wege, sich unter falschem namen anzumelden, aber dafür braucht es dann auch mehr kriminelle energie.


----------



## thaper (1. April 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Och, so schlimm isses alles nicht, seit der Identifizierung besuche ich den Bikemarkt nicht mehr, weniger verlockungen, gut für meinen Geldbeutel  danke Thomas, endlich fahre ich meine Parts ein wenig länger als früher


----------



## SnipSniper23 (3. April 2009)

Hallo, Toll ihr Admin`s euer Marktplatz ist echt mies und ich denke das hat was mit eurer 5 Gebühr zu tun. Nichts für ungut aber mein DEMO DH-Hobel werde ich nicht auf eurer Plattform anbieten da gibt es bessere Plätze und umsonst. Sicherheit hin oder her, aber das riecht nach abzocke, wenn ihr eine Gebühr von verkauften Artikeln verlangen würdet fände ich es besser.

Trotzdem tolles Forum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (3. April 2009)

Schade, dass wir nicht in den Genuss kommen werden, noch ein weiteres Demo im Bikemarkt sehen zu dÃ¼rfen, mir bricht das Herz.

Eine GebÃ¼hr fÃ¼r verkaufte Artikel ginge Lichtjahre am Thema vorbei und wÃ¤re weitaus mehr Abzocke als die einmaligen 5â¬, aber daran sieht man nur, dass du nicht mal ansatzweise nachgedacht hast, bevor du diesen Quark von dir gegeben hast...


----------



## napalmdeath (3. April 2009)

hi,
besitzt nen bike fuer 1500.- euro und macht sich wegen nen 5er ins hemd...muss und will ich nicht verstehen.
gruesse,
markus


----------



## punkt (3. April 2009)

SnipSniper23 schrieb:


> Hallo, Toll ihr Admin`s euer Marktplatz ist echt mies und ich denke das hat was mit eurer 5 Gebühr zu tun. Nichts für ungut aber mein DEMO DH-Hobel werde ich nicht auf eurer Plattform anbieten da gibt es bessere Plätze und umsonst. Sicherheit hin oder her, aber das riecht nach abzocke, wenn ihr eine Gebühr von verkauften Artikeln verlangen würdet fände ich es besser.
> 
> Trotzdem tolles Forum!



was ein schwachsinn. du zahlst 5 für 2 jahre. daran bereichert sich niemand. geboten bekommst du eine große plattform zum verkaufen. alles andere ist erheblich teurer oder hat nichtmal ansatzweise so viele user. aber hey, du fährst ein demo und prangerst 5 an. was ein schwachsinn.


----------



## mightyEx (3. April 2009)

Nunja, man mag es drehen und wenden wie man will - ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung. Das System bietet keinen echten Mehrwert. Zum einen ist die Verlässlichkeit der Daten nicht gesichert und zum anderen bietet die Polizei diesen Service quasi kostenlos (Ermittlung des Verantwortlichen über die IP-Adresse). Eine Anzeige ist natürlich Grundvoraussetzung.
Wer es auf nen Betrug anlegt, kommt auch mit diesem System zum Ziel - leider.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. April 2009)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Nunja, man mag es drehen und wenden wie man will - ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung. Das System bietet keinen echten Mehrwert. Zum einen ist die VerlÃ¤sslichkeit der Daten nicht gesichert und zum anderen bietet die Polizei diesen Service quasi kostenlos (Ermittlung des Verantwortlichen Ã¼ber die IP-Adresse). Eine Anzeige ist natÃ¼rlich Grundvoraussetzung.
> Wer es auf nen Betrug anlegt, kommt auch mit diesem System zum Ziel - leider.


Das hat auch niemand bezweifelt...!  Das GenÃ¶le 5 Posts weiter oben ging nur komplett am Thema vorbei.

Ich habe die 5â¬ nicht geblecht, um mich sicher zu fÃ¼hlen (das war vorher auch schon so), ich habe das nur getan, um weiterhin verkaufen zu kÃ¶nnen...


----------



## bachmayeah (4. April 2009)

ich hab hier resigniert...
alle mehr oder weniger guten argumente werden eh von der OHF abgeschmettert und/oder ignoriert.
schade, dass der bikemarkt nach wie vor nicht konsequent ein einziger bereich ist, sondern in manchen sub-foren munter unüberwacht weitergetradet wird. argumentiert wird hier ähnlich haaresträubend, wie teils gegen den grünen haken..
ich trauere dem nicht-überwachten bikemarkt her und hätte mir gewünscht, dass andere mehr ihren menschenverstand nutzen... 
tjoah shit happens...
aber das kind ist hier doch schon in den brunnen gefallen...
quasi wie bei


----------



## napalmdeath (4. April 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ich hab hier resigniert...
> alle mehr oder weniger guten argumente werden eh von der OHF abgeschmettert und/oder ignoriert.
> schade, dass der bikemarkt nach wie vor nicht konsequent ein einziger bereich ist, sondern in manchen sub-foren munter unüberwacht weitergetradet wird. argumentiert wird hier ähnlich haaresträubend, wie teils gegen den grünen haken..
> ich trauere dem nicht-überwachten bikemarkt her und hätte mir gewünscht, dass andere mehr ihren menschenverstand nutzen...
> ...



hi,
hatte dich schon irgendwie vermisst ;-)
gruesse,
markus


----------



## bachmayeah (4. April 2009)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> hi,
> hatte dich schon irgendwie vermisst ;-)
> gruesse,
> markus


tjoah so ist das...
meine sachen sind in der signatur und im dh-rangers marktplatz...


----------



## hembi (4. April 2009)

hallo zusammen,
ich beobachte diese entwicklung zu diesem thema schon eine längere zeit...
habe mich anfangs auch schon an dieser stelle zu dem thema geäußert.
was mir seitdem aufgefallen ist  subjektiv gesehenist, dass der bikemarkt
 nicht mehr die angebote bietet  wie vor dem haken. ob es nun mit dem 
haken zusammenhängt oder nicht, mag ich nicht zu beurteilen. schade drum!
 Eine kostenlose registrierung muß her! 

Nach wie vor bin ich der meinung die registrierung sollte kostenlos sein  da
 die mtb-news plattform gerade auch durch den bikemarkt umsatz generiert.
 durch visits bzw. klicks. ergo, mehr besucher mehr klicks! es geht mir nicht 
um 5 euro!
Gruß hembi


----------



## thalamus (4. April 2009)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Nunja, man mag es drehen und wenden wie man will - ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung. Das System bietet keinen echten Mehrwert. Zum einen ist die Verlässlichkeit der Daten nicht gesichert und zum anderen bietet die Polizei diesen Service quasi kostenlos (Ermittlung des Verantwortlichen über die IP-Adresse). Eine Anzeige ist natürlich Grundvoraussetzung.
> Wer es auf nen Betrug anlegt, kommt auch mit diesem System zum Ziel - leider.



Sehe ich auch so. Zwischenzeitlich bin ich zwar zu meinem Rahmen gekommen, aber erst nach endgültiger Fristsetzung und Strafanzeige - dieser Vogel hat mit maximaler Frechheit und Dreistigkeit drauf ankommen lassen. 
Das ist sicher nicht die Regel, aber Hilfe vom Forum kam definitv keine, und das der User  "squashmichi"  doch nicht wie angekündigt gesperrt wurde lässt mich auch nicht gerade hüpfen vor Freude .. mir ist auch klar, dass er sich unter einem anderen Namen neu anmelden kann 

Aber einen wirklichen Mehrwert bzw. einen Fortschritt gegen Beschi$$ im Bikemarkt sehe ich absolut nicht - im Gegenteil! Irgendwie werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, dass sich Semi-Professionelle HobbyHändler das reduzierte Aufgebot von "echten" Privaten zu nutze machen... Wenn sich dies (weiterhin) etablieren sollte, endet es sicher wie bei i-bäh und Flomärkten... Das wäre echt schade! 

Geht biken, die Sonne scheint!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thalor (4. April 2009)

hembi schrieb:


> Eine kostenlose registrierung muß her!



Nachdem hier fast alle Registrierungsgegner Stein und Bein schwören, dass es an der Registrierung (Aufwand, Datenpreisgabe, etc.) liegt und *NICHT* an den 5 , würde das nix bringen....


----------



## bachmayeah (4. April 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Nachdem hier fast alle Registrierungsgegner Stein und Bein schwören, dass es an der Registrierung (Aufwand, Datenpreisgabe, etc.) liegt und *NICHT* an den 5 , würde das nix bringen....


----------



## hembi (4. April 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Nachdem hier fast alle Registrierungsgegner Stein und Bein schwören, dass es an der Registrierung (Aufwand, Datenpreisgabe, etc.) liegt und *NICHT* an den 5 , würde das nix bringen....



mag schon sein...ihr könnt mich für bescheuert halten, aber es ist mir 
einfach zu stressig mich anzumelden und eine überweisung zu tätigen (sinn 
oder unsinn dahingestellt). für mich wäre eine "einfach registrieren -> 
bestätigung per postkarte erhalten -> freischaltung -> teile einstellen -> 
fertig!" noch zumutbar und würde die vielfalt sicher wieder steigern und auch 
vertrauen schaffen...klar - nichts ist 100%...

aber hej, nun ist die suppe ja schon gelöffelt! darum genug der worte...ich
 stelle nur fest, wie schon erwähnt, das der bikemarkt bei weitem nicht mehr 
die vielfalt hat wie vor einem jahr! - wirtschaftskriese,  5 euro,  ich weiß es nicht
merci und gruß


----------



## Thalor (4. April 2009)

Sorry, aber ja, Du machst dich unglaubwürdig.
Mal unterstellt Du führst ein wirtschaftlich eigenständiges Leben gehört das Beauftragen von Überweisungen genauso zum Alltagsgeschäft wie Wäschewaschen. Ob da nun eine mehr oder weniger bei ist dürfte wenig Unterschied machen.

Aber vllt. lebst Du ja doch noch im Hotel "Mama" - dann wäre Deine Argumentation natürlich sehr verständlich!


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. April 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> schade, dass der bikemarkt nach wie vor nicht konsequent ein einziger bereich ist, sondern in manchen sub-foren munter unüberwacht weitergetradet wird.


Ja, das ist echt eine Frechheit! Vor allem ist es ein Schlag ins Gesicht für jeden, der sich registriert hat - das sollten sich die Admins mal bewusst machen! Irgendwie sollten doch fairerweise die, die (blöd genug waren,) sich registriert (zu) haben ein Recht darauf haben, dass Angebote anderer Verkäufer an egal welcher Stelle des Forums verboten und beseitigt werden, alles andere ist doch nur eine große Lachnummer.

Ich bin Moderator in einem großen KFZ-Forum und wir haben auch einen angegliederten Marktplatz (ohne Verifizierung und ohne Probleme - und das bei oft höheren Geldbeträgen als hier!) und bei uns sind jegliche Angebote außerhalb des Marktplatz strikt verboten und werden sofort gelöscht. User, die das wiederholt tun, werden gesperrt, was einschließt, dass sie sich mit ihrer hinterlegten Mailadresse auch nicht wieder neu anmelden können. So sieht Konsequenz aus!




thalamus schrieb:


> Irgendwie werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, dass sich Semi-Professionelle HobbyHändler das reduzierte Aufgebot von "echten" Privaten zu nutze machen...


Das ist in der Tat so. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob das die Admins gut finden, ob sie es eigentlich nicht haben wollen und ggf. was dagegen unternehmen wollen oder ob es ihnen einfach sch****egal ist. (ich vermute letzteres) Andererseits wären ohne die noch weniger Angebote da, was auch wieder schlecht für den Marktplatz wäre...


----------



## hembi (4. April 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ja, Du machst dich unglaubwürdig.
> Mal unterstellt Du führst ein wirtschaftlich eigenständiges Leben gehört das Beauftragen von Überweisungen genauso zum Alltagsgeschäft wie Wäschewaschen. Ob da nun eine mehr oder weniger bei ist dürfte wenig Unterschied machen.
> 
> Aber vllt. lebst Du ja doch noch im Hotel "Mama" - dann wäre Deine Argumentation natürlich sehr verständlich!



 netter versuch, aber bleib mal beim thema bitte!

du sagst: 





> "Nachdem hier fast alle Registrierungsgegner Stein und Bein schwören, dass es an der Registrierung (Aufwand, Datenpreisgabe, etc.) liegt und NICHT an den 5 , würde das nix bringen...."



da frag ich mich zu was deiner meinung nach die 5 euro gehören. zum
 aufwand! zudem 5 euro für was - für nichts! der bikemarkt hilft dir nicht 
deine kohle wieder zu bekomme wenn dich einer betrügt! also warum dann
 5 euro! von mir aus können es 100 sein, wenn es einen richtigen 
hintergrund gibt, aber den gibt es nicht! da finde ich es eine 
unverschämtheit seitens des betreibers 5 euro zu verlangen, nur weil der 
betreiber plötzlich der idee ist(reagieren muß), hier was in meinen augen
 vom ansatz sinnloses regeln zu müßen. - was sich zudem durch visits finanziert! das ist bzw. ein 
eigentor vom bikemarkt, wenn er den service nicht kostenfrei 
anbietet...wegen den 5 euro! - das ist lächerlich! ich bin doch der kunde,
 ich als user lese die werbung, generiere visits und klicke auf die banner!  
ABER JA, es zwingt mich ja keiner hier 
zu verkaufen etc...
das thema ist für mich passenderweise abgehakt! guten tag


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. April 2009)

hembi schrieb:


> das thema ist für mich passenderweise abgehakt!


Ist auch besser so, denn die 5 Diskussion hatten wir hier schon 20-fach durch...


----------



## Romarius (8. April 2009)

möchte hier auch meine Meinung kundtun, auch nachdem ich mit einigen leute darüber mich kurz ausgetauscht habe.

Prinzipiell finde ich es sehr lobenswert, dass sie die Verantwortlichen hier über das Wohlsein ihrer Mitglieder Gedanken machen. Das eingeführte System kann man kritisieren oder auch nicht; ich finde es es ist eine gute Alternative. Leider bietet es nicht nur Vorteile, sondern auch Nachteile. Als nur mässig involvierter Biker der nur 1-3mal jährlich Teile weiterveräussern möchte, finde ich das jetzige System nicht optimal, da der Aufwand nicht mit meinem Nutzen übereinkommt.

Hier ein Verbesserungsvorschlag: das jetzige System so weiterlaufen lassen, hat seine Berechtigung und bringt vielen einen Zusatznutzen.
Weiterhin würde ich aber auch das "alte unsichere" System laufen lassen. Lasst die Käufer/Verkäufer doch selbst entscheiden welchen Mitgliedern sie ihr Vertrauen schenken oder nicht.

Anstatt zu regulieren (und vielleicht zu überregulieren), gebt den Leuten doch lieber einen Leitfaden und Tipps zum sicheren handeln. Beispielsweise eine Anleitung, dass man sich z.b. den Perso in Kopie geben lassen kann, oder dass Käufer/Verkäufer doch privat ihre Adressen austauschen können und sich dann telefonisch verifizieren können.
Das neue System mit dem Häkchen hat dann weiterhin seine Berechtigung und seine Vorteile; der Nutzer kann danach wählen welches Risiko er eingeht.

Dies hier nurmal als Gedankenanregung.

Klar, man kann ja immer noch zu ebay ausweichen, persönlich finde ich aber Transaktionen in einem Forumsumfeld immer angenehmer und bevorzuge diese.

ps: wenn das schon diskutiert wurde, schließe ich mich meinen vorrednern an.


----------



## fx:flow (8. April 2009)

hembi schrieb:


> da frag ich mich zu was deiner meinung nach die 5 euro gehÃ¶ren. zum
> aufwand! zudem 5 euro fÃ¼r was - fÃ¼r nichts! der bikemarkt hilft dir nicht
> deine kohle wieder zu bekomme wenn dich einer betrÃ¼gt! also warum dann
> 5 euro! von mir aus kÃ¶nnen es 100 sein, wenn es einen richtigen
> ...



das hier ist alles freiwillig, der betreiber bspw hat kosten fÃ¼r die server, die software (bikemarkt und vbulletin) ist auch nicht hausgemacht sondern wurde gekauft und auch deine registrierungsbriefe gibt es nicht gratis. dass der online-werbemarkt bei weitem nicht reich macht, sollte ja eigtl nicht neu sein. reich wird man nicht, solche briefaktionen bei tausenden von usern (wÃ¤re die registrierung kostenlos) zu finanzieren neben servern und software ... das wÃ¤r was.

papier, druckerfarbe, briefumschlÃ¤ge und porto (und auch die arbeitszeit) kosten geld. ob es nun 5â¬ sein sollten oder doch lieber 2â¬ ist vollkommen unerheblich, niemand wird gezwungen, hier seine sachen reinzustellen und zu verkaufen. bei ebay ist die registrierung zwar kostenlos, aber Ã¼ber die gebÃ¼hren fÃ¼r einstellen/verkaufen ist das dann auch wieder erledigt.

ich bin weiterhin gegen die registrierung, habe aber in meinem leben weitaus wichtigere dinge am hals, als mich mit endlosen grundsatzdiskussionen rumzuschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punkt (10. April 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> Lasst die Käufer/Verkäufer doch selbst entscheiden welchen Mitgliedern sie ihr Vertrauen schenken oder nicht.
> 
> Anstatt zu regulieren (und vielleicht zu überregulieren), gebt den Leuten doch lieber einen Leitfaden und Tipps zum sicheren handeln.



aber genau das hat ja absolut gar nicht funktioniert. die mehrheit ist halt dumm, leichtsinnig, naiv, whatever. und wenn dann ein handel in die hose geht, ist der aufschrei groß. unsere werten admins haben doch weit wichtigeres zu tun, als sich mit diesen streitigkeiten und den ermittlungsbehörden auseinanderzusetzen. jetzt wird halt eine registrierte adresse rausgegeben und man hat etwas in der hand.


zu den angeboten außerhalb des bikemarktes: diejenigen, die sich dadurch gestört fühlen, können doch entsprechende einträge/signaturen melden, anstatt sich auszulassen, wie schlimm das ist.


----------



## StillPad (13. April 2009)

Also ich finde das System zum kotzen.

Ich sehe es nicht ein extra Geld zu zahlen nur um was zu verkaufen.

Wenn man vom Verkäufer keine Adresse verlangt ist man selber Schuld.

Bei ebay wird auch jeden Tag betrogen obwohl dort auch richtige Adressen vergeben sind.

Ich finde es nun ehrlich gesagt beschissen, das ich für meien paar Biketeile nun auch noch zahlen soll um sie zu verkaufen.

Wenn man betrügen will macht man es, auch mit solch ein System


----------



## mistermoo (13. April 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Also ich finde das System zum kotzen.
> 
> Ich sehe es nicht ein extra Geld zu zahlen nur um was zu verkaufen.
> 
> ...



juhuu wieder einer weniger im bikemarkt, so langsam sind nur noch verkäufer dort die auch in ihren verkauf investieren

nur zur info auch für dich, ebay kostet auch und wenn es deiner meinung genau so unsicher ist, dann verkauf doch auf dem trödel

oh doof kostet ja auch was...

was für eine gejammer wegen 5 euro, aber am abend 50 oder mehr euronen versaufen


----------



## thaper (13. April 2009)

naja die 50 eu sind aber dann versoffenes geld. da hat man auch gegebenenfalls n ordentlichen kopf von...

bei den 5 eu bleibt nichts hängen. nirgends.


----------



## mistermoo (13. April 2009)

natürlich, du unterstützt für die 5 euro einmal den service des reg briefs, das sich jemand die mühe macht eben jene zu schreiben, diese platform (das forum und die webseite) weiterhin kostenlos anbieten zu können und das für nur wirklich wenig werbung und kein spam


----------



## StillPad (13. April 2009)

mistermoo schrieb:


> juhuu wieder einer weniger im bikemarkt, so langsam sind nur noch verkäufer dort die auch in ihren verkauf investieren
> 
> nur zur info auch für dich, ebay kostet auch und wenn es deiner meinung genau so unsicher ist, dann verkauf doch auf dem trödel
> 
> ...



Nur zu Blöd das ich nicht trinke 

Und bisher waren die Verkäufe im Bikemarkt so minimal das die 5 sich nicht lohnen.
Da ich die Sachen meistens eh bei ebay reinstellen darf, man hat bei ebay einfach ein wesendlich größeren Käuferkreis.

Also wozu 5 ausgeben für etwas was ein eh nix bringt.
Finde mein Geld nicht aufer Straße.

Und das System wird dadurch nicht sicherer. Wenn keine Ware kommt hat man die Kontodaten und von den aus kann die Polizei die Adresse ermitteln.
Wenn der Verkäufer sich nicht meldet bringt ein die Adres von dem auch nix. Anzeigen muss man ihn da so oder so.

Und das man nun Leute ausschließen will die dieses unsinnige System nicht mit machen wollen finde ich echt $chei$$e.

Man kann den Käufer doch entscheiden lassen ob man bei einer Person kaufen will oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napalmdeath (13. April 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Nur zu Blöd das ich nicht trinke
> 
> Und bisher waren die Verkäufe im Bikemarkt so minimal das die 5 sich nicht lohnen.
> Da ich die Sachen meistens eh bei ebay reinstellen darf, man hat bei ebay einfach ein wesendlich größeren Käuferkreis.
> ...



hi,
wenn du den bikemarkt eh nicht nutzt..was regste dich dann auf?
gruesse,
markus


----------



## StillPad (13. April 2009)

Ich habe ihn ja immer zuerst genutzt weil man da doch mal was los wird.

Aber das man nun erst löhnen soll und der Verkauf fragwürdig ist find ich sch....

Und wenn man bedenkt für 5 bekommt man schon fast nen Satz Bremsbeläge


----------



## carmin (13. April 2009)

... oder einmal Porto für ein Paket, das man (meist der Käufer) für jede einzelne Transaktion tragen muss


----------



## decolocsta (13. April 2009)

Ich will mich auch nochmal beschweren 


Ich finde, der Bikemarkt ist Tot, da ist keine Bewegung mehr drin, grad schau ich mal so ein wenig bei den Gabeln, auf der erste Seite die gleichen Dinger wie letzte Woche, früher sind jeden Tag neue Seiten dazugekommen....naja, Bikemarkt R.I.P.


----------



## Standrohr (13. April 2009)

dafür reissen sie mir mein Krams aus der hand - hat also auch gute Seiten (zumindest für VK)


----------



## decolocsta (13. April 2009)

so gesehen, ja


----------



## Lörr (14. April 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ich will mich auch nochmal beschweren
> 
> 
> Ich finde, der Bikemarkt ist Tot, da ist keine Bewegung mehr drin, grad schau ich mal so ein wenig bei den Gabeln, auf der erste Seite die gleichen Dinger wie letzte Woche, früher sind jeden Tag neue Seiten dazugekommen....naja, Bikemarkt R.I.P.



und seitdem da nicht mehr so viel im Angebot ist gucken da auch weniger Leute regelmäßig rein da se eh nicht glauben das Richtige zu finden, kommt mir zumindest so vor und war auch bei mir so, und somit senkt sich auch wieder die Zahl der Käufer.


----------



## Standrohr (14. April 2009)

ja mach sein - aber komisch ist das manche sich wegen den 5 anstellen - aber im gleichen Atemzug ebay preisen.
ebay will schliesslich richtig was vom Verkaufkuchen abzweigen

mir ist das einfach zuviel des guten, wie Ebay sein händchen aufhält


----------



## Hubschraubär (14. April 2009)

Standrohr schrieb:


> ja mach sein - aber komisch ist das manche sich wegen den 5 anstellen - aber im gleichen Atemzug ebay preisen.
> ebay will schliesslich richtig was vom Verkaufkuchen abzweigen
> 
> mir ist das einfach zuviel des guten, wie Ebay sein händchen aufhält



Extrem kurzsichtige Denkweise. Es geht nicht um die 5 Euro sondern um die absurde Logik die dahinter steht. Ich hatte dazu ja schonmal was geschrieben.

Ich hab nun so einiges verkauft ... und zwar bei Ebay obwohl ich es hier auch angeboten hatte.
Zu den Preisen wo hier noch ewig verhandelt und versucht wird, den Preis wesentlich weiter zu drücken, ist das Zeugs bei Ebay per Sofortkauf längst verkauft. Und man muss bei Ebay längst nicht alles teuer mit Gebühren verkaufen. Man bekommt bei guter Ware genügend Anfragen zu einem direkten Kauf, da spart man dann auch die hohen Gebühren und am Ende haben beide Seiten etwas davon. Und Ebay wird darn nicht Pleite gehen. 
Wer sich natürlich als Wohltäter berufen fühlt und hier Teile unter Wert verhökern möchte kann das ja gerne tun.
Ich möchte aber doch eher realistische Preise für praktisch neue Teile.  Zu 50% unter dem Marktwert wie sich das hier die meisten Interessenten vorstellen, verkaufe ich nichts.

Eigentlich wollte ich aber nur noch mal meine Signatur hier posten ... 

Bringt aber nicht wirklich was hier zu verkaufen, bei Ebay sind locker 20 - 30 % mehr drin.


----------



## Deleted 8887 (17. April 2009)

Nun verfasse ich nach langer Zeit mal wieder einen Beitrag. Wie ihr alle sehen könnt, bin ich schon lange dabei. Viele Veränderungen durfte ich miterleben. So ist IBC zu einem stattlichen Projekt angewachsen, dessen Überschaubarkeit mittlerweile 0 ist.

Ich habe selten erlebt, dass eine derart große Community zwar mit neuen Features zugeballert, aber gleichzeitig nicht aufgeräumt wird. Dabei sind meist offensichtliche Dinge daran schuld. Das Fotoalbum ist intuitiv überhaupt nicht so bedienbar wie das Forum, das Ident-Verfahren hebt sich markant vom Rest der Seite ab und sowieso findet man wesentliche Informationen nur redundant und wechselhaft.

Wie dem auch sei, zu der ganzen Geschichte mit dem Bikemarkt. Ich kenn ihn noch aus den schönen Zeiten, in der man einfach in einer Forenrubrik "Flohmarkt" ein Thema eröffnet hat. Dann konnte man das angebotene Stück individuell beschreiben und über Rapidshare bzw. das hießige Fotoalbum Bilder einfügen. Google machte es dann sogar möglich, dass sich Hobby-Bastler bei mir über die im Angebot angegebene E-Mail-Adresse meldeten, ohne selbst angemeldet zu sein.

Heute würde für mich als Verkäufer die Prozedur so aussehen: Anmelden, 5 Euro bezahlen, Bilder an zwei Stellen hochloaden (hier, minderwertige Qualität für die interne Suche im Bikemarkt & bei Rapidshare für hohe Quali). Geändert hat sich also nicht viel... Anscheinend.

Denn beim Besuchen der Anmeldeseite über den vermeintlichen https-Login stellte ich schon Ende 2008 (als die ganze Geschichte hier anfing) fest, dass auf dem Server ein gefährdetes SSL-Zertifikat eingesetzt wird. Einschlägige Zeitschriften wie c't warnten bereits mehrfach davor. Ich habe auch brav versucht, mit einigen Mitgliedern vom IBC-Team über Messenger, E-Mail und letztendlich auch PN diesbzgl. Kontakt aufzubauen. Aber eine Antwort habe ich nie bekommen; weder ob das Problem bekannt ist, noch ob sich eine Lösung in Aussicht befindet. Als potentieller Verkäufer finde ich das schon recht amüsant. Ich merke, wie sich um mich gekümmert wird, obwohl ich hier schon einige Jahre bin. Dabei wollte ich genau das vermeiden, nämlich hier public eine Sicherheitslücke hinzuschreiben. Aber immerhin ist dieses Manko sowieso für jeden, der SSL Blacklist als Erweiterung im Feuerfuchs führt, sichtbar.

Desweiteren bezweifle ich, dass die Erhebung persönlicher Adressdaten zur Absicherung der Käufer irgendeine rechtliche Ermessensgrundlage hat. Denn im Falle eines Betruges stützt sich die Herausgabe dieser Adressdaten auf nichts außer dem womöglich polizeilich eingeleiteten Verfahren. Die Adresse hier im IBC wird dann vermutlich nicht aktuell sein oder vielleicht durch einen Nachsendeauftrag eingerichtet - also auch falsch sein. Auf jeden Fall stützt sich diese "Verifikation", die im Gegensatz zum Post-Ident *OHNE IRGENDEINEN ZEUGEN* getätigt wird, auf NICHTS. Denn der Briefkasten ist die einzige Schnittstelle zwischen IBC und "verifiziertem" Verkäufer. Letztendlich wird die Identität ja nicht durch einen unparteiischen bestätigt, sondern durch den Verkäufer (als in diesem Beispiel vermeintlichen Betrüger) selbst. Ein einziger Witz, denn kein Käufer könnte beweisen, dass der Betrüger gleich dem angemeldeten Adressaten ist.

Doch eigentlich wolltet ihr genau das erreichen, oder? Die ganze Durchführung zeugt eben von genauso wenig Kompetenz, wie es im Voraus mit den Usern besprochen wurde. Hätte man sich darüber mit der Nutzergemeinschaft unterhalten, wären solche Dinge mit Sicherheit besser gemacht worden. 

Diese 5 Euro sind einfach nur Schikane, eine Art finanzielle Hürde. Doch für Menschen, die viel Kleinzeug verkaufen, lohnt sich die Überwindung nicht. Ein Betrüger hingegen lacht sich über das Ganze hier kaputt oder sieht es vielleicht noch eher als Herausforderung, hier mal im großen Stil abzuwaschen. Denn wer sich die Mühe macht, im Bikemarkt falsche Artikel einzustellen, der klebt auch mal nen anderen Namen an seinen Briefkasten und lässt sich als "Walde, Hugo" "verifizieren".

Ich will mich auch garnicht weiter drüber aufregen. Wie jede große Community geht es auch hier nur noch bergab. Statt etwas fortschrittlichem Denken und neuen Ideen werde ich als Nutzer mit nutzlosem Überfunktionsangebot stumpf gemacht wie beim Autokauf. Über diesen Schwachsinn, der gerade an jedem Punkt im Bikemarkt ansetzt, machen sich kaum irgendwelche Leute richtig Gedanken. Der IBC verdient auf jeden Fall langsam einer Generalüberholung, besser noch eine Generalkur. Macht euch mal darüber Gedanken, denn das ist mal nicht ein polemisches Posting von irgendeinem Kiddy, sondern von einem eurer vielen langjährigen Nutzern, die sich vermutlich einfach ihren Teil zu der ganzen Thematik denken. Wenn sich hier nicht bald etwas hinsichtlich Gesamtkonzept, Usermanagement und vor allem Nutzersensibilität ändert, seid ihr ganz schnell bei einem qualitätslosen Ramschladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketunE (24. April 2009)

Wie schaut es eigentlich hier mit Professionellen bzw. gewerblichen Verkäufern hier im Forum aus? Ich halte dies für eine Frechheit und absolut unseriös. Es soll ein Flohmarkt für private Leute sein und kein Platz für Betrug darstellen.

Wer ab und an im Bikemarkt nachschaut weiß was ich meine. Ich kenne bisher kein Forum wo so etwas geduldet wird. 

Anfrage an die Admins habe ich gemacht über "An Moderator melden", aber es kam nichts zurück.


----------



## sun909 (24. April 2009)

Tja,
die Frage habe ich ein paar Seiten vorher auch schon einmal gestellt, aber das wurde (wie so einiges...) ignoriert bzw. es wurde nicht mit einer Silbe erwähnt.

Ich finde es auch höchst merkwürdig, dass einige User 10x die gleiche Gabel in verschiedenen Farben im Angebot haben...

Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der nach einer gewissen Zeit mal erfassen kann, inwieweit sich das Angebot verringert hat und das mit Zahlen unterfüttern kann. 

Angebote zu einer anderen Form der Finanzierung wurden ja hinreichend gemacht.

grüße
sun909


----------



## biketunE (24. April 2009)

Es geht hier einfach darum, dass es nicht sein kann, wenn einer hier über 10 Seiten originalverpackte Ware neu und unbenutzt verkauft. Und dann noch über dem Preisniveau mancher Seiten.

Ich kaufe da nichts, aber es wäre für andere ein Schutz. Wieso passiert da nichts? Oder sind in den AGBs des Forum solche Aktivitäten auf gewerblicher Basis erlaubt?


----------



## thaper (24. April 2009)

beispiel?


----------



## sun909 (27. April 2009)

schau mal rein...heute auf einigen Seiten ein-bis zwei Drittel der Anzeigen durch den User "napalmdeath".

Und das ist nur der, der mir in letzter Zeit am heftigsten aufgefallen ist 

Grüße
sun909


----------



## eLw00d (28. April 2009)

Bin bei nem 900 deal verar***t von "FR-Andi" worden.

Neues Bikemarkt-System gut und schön, nur mir hilft hier noch immer keiner!


----------



## thaper (28. April 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> schau mal rein...heute auf einigen Seiten ein-bis zwei Drittel der Anzeigen durch den User "napalmdeath".
> 
> Und das ist nur der, der mir in letzter Zeit am heftigsten aufgefallen ist
> 
> ...



Ich Frage mich was du für Probleme mit den preisen hast!!!!


@elwood: genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Tut mir leid für dich. Bei dem Betrag würde ich den wichser kalt machen


----------



## napalmdeath (28. April 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> schau mal rein...heute auf einigen Seiten ein-bis zwei Drittel der Anzeigen durch den User "napalmdeath".
> 
> Und das ist nur der, der mir in letzter Zeit am heftigsten aufgefallen ist
> 
> ...



hi,
wo liegt das problem? 
ich mache mir die muehe euch teile zu fairen preisen zu besorgen.
keiner wurde besch***en,die teile entsprechen der beschreibung und jeder ist zufrieden...ein "win-win" situation fuer alle.
da verstehe ich die aufregung nicht.
gruesse,
markus


----------



## thalamus (28. April 2009)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Bin bei nem 900 deal verar***t von "FR-Andi" worden.
> 
> Neues Bikemarkt-System gut und schön, nur mir hilft hier noch immer keiner!



Hey! 
Erwarte keine Hilfe von den Mod´s, sondern geh direkt zur Polizei und erstatte Strafanzeige. Mittels der Bankverbindung ist der Typ identifizierbar. Gib dem Typ eine entgültige Frist mit (Datum & Uhrzeit) und dann such dir einen Anwalt wenn Du nicht schon einen hast / kennst. Bei dem Betrag loht sich das sogar.

Nur das hat bei *"squashmichi"* gezogen hat, der mich beschei$en wollte. Die Pflaume hatte sogar die Dreistigkeit, bis zum Stichtag zu warten bis die erste Nachricht kam - Solche Ar$ch!öcher gibt es nun mal leider... Und von seiten der Mod´s geschieht nix - nicht mal gesperrt werden diese Zeitgenossen 

Diese wohl aus blindem Aktionismus geborene, fragwürdige Aktion der 5-Registrierung bringt dir NICHTS in einem solchen Fall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (28. April 2009)

is erstaunlich ruhig geworden hier. kein admin /mod schreibt mehr, keiner freut sich über die sicherheit.


----------



## thalamus (28. April 2009)

...stimmt, vielleicht hat ja doch jemand diese Aktion nochmal durchdacht und ist zu einer anderen Einsicht gekommen, als noch kurz vor der "Umstellung". 

Aber der point of no return ist überschritten und stell dir mal vor, man würde doch diese Art der Registrierung jetzt doch ändern oder womöglich sogar wieder aufheben wollen... Oha, ich will gar nicht drann denken...


----------



## thaper (28. April 2009)

dann müsste ich nichts mehr über andere accounts verkaufen.


----------



## napalmdeath (28. April 2009)

hi,
ich habe festgestellt,das die abschreckende wirkung funktioniert.
seit der regestrierungspflicht habe ich keine negativen erfahrungen machen muessen.
gerade bei gebrauchten teilen war es im letztem jahr frustrierend,da waren die teile in einem bei weitem schlechteren zustand als beschrieben,oder entsprachen garnicht der beschreibung ( bestes beispiel, sattelstuetze: laengen und durchmesser falsch).

ich "sach ma so" vielleicht ist der bikemarkt nicht wirklich sicherer geworden,aber "qualitativ" (finde nicht die richtigen wort dazu) besser.

vielleicht hat die aktion den eigendlichen sinn verfehlt,aber ich kann es etwas positives abverlangen.
gruesse,
markus


----------



## sun909 (28. April 2009)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> hi,
> wo liegt das problem?
> ich mache mir die muehe euch teile zu fairen preisen zu besorgen.
> keiner wurde besch***en,die teile entsprechen der beschreibung und jeder ist zufrieden...ein "win-win" situation fuer alle.
> ...



Hallo Markus,

ICH habe nichts zu den Preisen gesagt! Das war ein anderer Beitrag. 
Die Preise und deine Beschreibungen stelle ich gar nicht in Frage, bitte nicht falsch verstehen! Ich mache dir da keinen Vorwurf in einer Richtung. 

Bitte entschuldige, wenn das falsch rübergekommen ist!

Allerdings ist deine Verkaufsaktivität in meinen Augen kein Privatverkauf mehr; und das ist etwas, was ich in meiner Antwort oben als Folge der neuen Regelung beschreiben wollte. 

Das nämlich mehr oder weniger gewerbliche Verkäufe das Feld bestimmen. In einem Bikemarkt, der ursprünglich für Privatverkäufe unter den Usern bestimmt war. 

In anderen großen Foren ist ein Biete/Tausche meist in eine Plattform für die Privatverkäufe und gewerbliche unterteilt. Gerade für User, die Garantie und Gewährleistung nicht auseinanderhalten können, vielleicht ganz gut zu wissen, mit wem sie es zu tun haben. 

Es lohnt sich für Privatverkäufer nicht, das langwierige Procedere auf sich zu nehmen, wenn sie im Jahr 3-4 mal Sachen hier verkaufen wollen. 
Und der "Schutz" durch die Admins existiert ja nicht wirklich, wie einige sehr deutlich dargestellt haben (keine Reaktion bzw. keine Sperre bei Betrugsverdacht etc.). 
Als Mod/Admin hätte ich auch kein Interesse, mich in Verkaufsaktivitäten der User einmischen zu müssen. Das sind ja keine Richter, sondern die haben andere Aufgaben hier im Forum...

grüße
sun909


----------



## napalmdeath (28. April 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> ICH habe nichts zu den Preisen gesagt! Das war ein anderer Beitrag. Die Preise und deine Beschreibungen stelle ich gar nicht in Frage, bitte nicht falsch verstehen! Ich mache dir da keinen Vorwurf in einer Richtung.
> 
> ...



hi,
ich meinte auch nicht die preise...
ok,ich habe zZ sehr viele neue und auch orginalverpackte teile inseriert,in der vergangenheit waren es ausschliesslich gebrauchte teile.
das hatte aber keinen reinen gewerblichen hintergrund.
mein jetztiges angebot ist daraus entstanden,das ich staendig gefragt wurde ob ich nicht das eine oder andere neu besorgen kann.
bestes beispiel sind die bremsbeläge,staendig wurde ich (aufgrund meiner hohen aktivitaet im bikemarkt) nach guten und guenstigen belägen zu bremsen gefragt.dem gefallen bin ich gerne nachgegangen.
das feedback war duchweg so positiv,das ich jedem ibc mitglied die moeglichkeit bieten moechte gute teile zu fairen preisen zu erwerben.
ich halte es fuer eine gute und bessere alternative als ueberteuerte preise im bikeshop zu bezahlen.
ich hoffe ich konnte es hiermit verstaendlich machen.
gruesse,
markus

ps: zu deinem letzten absatz in deinem kommentar,es lohnt sich auch 3-4 teile im jahr anzumelden,es wird auch oefter sein als man annimmt.ich habe das bei bekannten festgestellt,die auch von 3-4x ausgingen und sich nun doch angemeldet haben.

die anmeldung ist wirklich nicht langwierig oder kompliziert (habe das am anfang auch gedacht!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (28. April 2009)

Bin auch schon Ã¼ber deine Anzeigen gestolpert.
Mir stellt sich aber die Frage wo man als Privatperson gÃ¼nstig in solchen Mengen einkaufen kann, um noch ein paar â¬ im Wiederverkauf verdienen zu kÃ¶nnen.


----------



## bachmayeah (28. April 2009)

konkret von lasta gefalle 

wenn ich das oben lese, das munter weiter betrogen wird da müsste man doch nach wie vor den ursprung und das daraus entstandene system total in die tonne kloppen.

die angepriesene sicherheit gibt es def. nicht. naja immerhin hats der finanziellen lage des forums was gebracht.  
wird in den subforen weiterhin munter ohne reg. getradet?

schwache leistung. back to the roots. back to the old bikemarkt. back to private brainusing. common sense.


----------



## napalmdeath (28. April 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> konkret von lasta gefalle



korrekt alder ;-)


----------



## decolocsta (28. April 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> schwache leistung. back to the roots. back to the old bikemarkt. back to private brainusing. common sense.


----------



## thalamus (28. April 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


>



dafür!


----------



## biketunE (29. April 2009)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> hi,
> ich habe festgestellt,das die abschreckende wirkung funktioniert.
> seit der regestrierungspflicht habe ich keine negativen erfahrungen machen muessen.
> gerade bei gebrauchten teilen war es im letztem jahr frustrierend,da waren die teile in einem bei weitem schlechteren zustand als beschrieben,oder entsprachen garnicht der beschreibung ( bestes beispiel, sattelstuetze: laengen und durchmesser falsch).
> ...




Wo sind hier denn die Mods? Auf die PN's antwortet niemand, hier gibts auch keine Nachrichten. Ich bin euch sehr dankbar für das Forum, aber eine kurze Nachricht hier rein wäre doch machbar.

@napalmdeath

Sorry, dass ich das hier direkt sage und öffentlich mache.

Aber du kannst das nicht als Privatperson machen. Ich verfolge den Bikemarkt regelmäßig, und das was du machst läuft nicht mehr als privater Verkauf. Bei ebay dürftest du nicht als Privatmann auftreten bei dem Umsatz.
Woher du das Zeug hast, Mitarbeiter in nem Bikeshop bist etc. ist mir egal. Jedoch verstößt es gegen die Forenregeln. Es soll ein Marktplatz sein für Privatleute, und nicht ein Schlupfloch sein, wo Kaufleute hier das Zeug verticken und günstig an den EK rankommen. Wenn das Überhand nimmt, wird der Bikemarkt irgendwann geschlossen, wie in vielen anderen Foren auch.
Du verkaufst hier dermaßen viel, brauchst dafür aber keine Kosten zu zahlen, keine Homepage nichts. Wieso das toleriert wird verstehe ich nicht. Oder die Mods haben es bisher "verpennt".
Ganz davon abgesehen das du steuerlich nichts abdrückst bzw. um solche Themen wie Fernabsatzgesetz drückst. 

Achja, dass mit den Artikelbeschreibungen scheinst du auch nicht ernst zu nehmen, bzw. nicht besser zu sein wie andere User:

Der anscheinend neue Laufradsatz und nur einmal gefahrene hatte speziell hinten erstaunlich viel Dreck in der Nabe. Das Ende vom Lied:
2,5Monate nach Kauf waren die Lager komplett hinüber. Bei einer DT Swiss Cerit.

@Moderatoren

Wieso wird ein verkaufter Artikel sofort gelöscht? Könnte man nicht eine Rubrik einführen "Verkaufte Artikel" wo die Anzeige 14 Tage gespeichert werden?


----------



## napalmdeath (29. April 2009)

biketunE schrieb:


> Wo sind hier denn die Mods? Auf die PN's antwortet niemand, hier gibts auch keine Nachrichten. Ich bin euch sehr dankbar für das Forum, aber eine kurze Nachricht hier rein wäre doch machbar.
> 
> @napalmdeath
> 
> ...



hi,
das mit deinem lrs tut mir leid.
cl-aufnahme oder centerlock stand damals in der artikelbeschreibung,sonst hilft auch eine einfache mail mit einer frage.
da du dich mit den bikemaerkten gut auskennst was und wieviel darf ich in dem bikemarkt verkaufen?
gruesse,
markus


----------



## Thomas (29. April 2009)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Bin bei nem 900 deal verar***t von "FR-Andi" worden.
> 
> Neues Bikemarkt-System gut und schön, nur mir hilft hier noch immer keiner!



Du hast Post, so wie es aussieht bekommst du deine Kohle zurück...
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Thomas (29. April 2009)

biketunE schrieb:


> @Moderatoren
> 
> Wieso wird ein verkaufter Artikel sofort gelöscht? Könnte man nicht eine Rubrik einführen "Verkaufte Artikel" wo die Anzeige 14 Tage gespeichert werden?



Die Artikel kannst du weiterhin abrufen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/faq.php?faq=bikemarkt#faq_alte_anzeige_finden


----------



## dubbel (29. April 2009)

biketunE schrieb:


> ...Artikel war bereits aus dem Bikemarkt draußen nachdem ich das Paket bekommen habe (daher kein Beweis).
> ...
> @Moderatoren
> Wieso wird ein verkaufter Artikel sofort gelöscht? Könnte man nicht eine Rubrik einführen "Verkaufte Artikel" wo die Anzeige 14 Tage gespeichert werden?



der blickige bikemarkt-käufer speichert die anzeige ab, wenn er sich an's bezahlen macht. anschliesende änderungen der atikelbeschreibung o.ä. sind dann genau so ausgeschlossen wie das "verschwinden" einer anzeige. 

auch als verkäufer mach ich das, damit man nicht später, wenn die anzeige an sich verschwunden ist, noch ärger mit dem käufer bekommt, weil angeblich was anders formuliert war als das, was man gekauft / verkauft hat, 

und zweitens drucke ich, wenn ich was verkaufe, die anzeige an sich immer aus und lege sie mit in den karton. 
da bin ich total transparent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napalmdeath (29. April 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> der blickige bikemarkt-käufer speichert die anzeige ab, wenn er sich an's bezahlen macht. anschliesende änderungen der atikelbeschreibung o.ä. sind dann genau so ausgeschlossen wie das "verschwinden" einer anzeige.
> 
> auch als verkäufer mach ich das, damit man nicht später, wenn die anzeige an sich verschwunden ist, noch ärger mit dem käufer bekommt, weil angeblich was anders formuliert war als das, was man gekauft / verkauft hat,
> 
> ...



hi,
gute idee,habe leider keinen drucker,ein guter grund einen zu besorgen.
gruesse,
markus


----------



## biketunE (29. April 2009)

Ja das mit dem LRS ist hier nicht das Thema. Auf jeden Fall sind die Lager in einer DT Swiss Nabe nicht
nach 2,5 Monaten defekt wenn er neu war.

Zu den AktivitÃ¤ten:

Gewerblich handelt, wer

1) dauerhaft
2) planmÃ¤ig
3) erlaubt
4) mit Gewinnerzielungsabsicht (Achtung: nicht fÃ¼r Â§ 14 BGB erf.)
5) selbstÃ¤ndig
6) nicht freiberuflich
7) nach AuÃen gerichtet

handelt. 

Ob das bei dir der Fall ist, kann man nicht pauschal sagen. Man kann jetzt nicht sagen, ab 10000â¬ ist das gewerblich. Das entscheidet jede BehÃ¶rde individuell. Damit kenne ich mich zu wenig aus, um dir da die richtige Auskunft geben zu kÃ¶nnen.

Mehr Infos hier


Ich mÃ¶chte einfach mal ein Statement dazu ob dies legitim ist oder nicht. Andererseits wÃ¤re das fÃ¼r dich interessant zwecks Abmahnungen etc.. Wobei ich die Kirche mal im Dorf lassen mÃ¶chte..

Gesehen habe ich das bisher in vielen Foren, wo es einfach keinen Handelsmarkt mehr gibt. Zum einen wegen natÃ¼rlich vielen Vollidioten, zum anderen wegen Leuten, die so tun als ob Privatverkauf, dies jedoch regelmÃ¤Ãig und sehr hÃ¤ufig machten. Und dann ist das kein Privatverkauf mehr, dann muss man auf ebay etc. ausweichen.


----------



## biketunE (29. April 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> Die Artikel kannst du weiterhin abrufen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/faq.php?faq=bikemarkt#faq_alte_anzeige_finden



Ok dankeschön, super das es die Funktion gibt.
Diese habe ich gerade dann auch genutzt:

Napalmdeath hatte Recht, ich möchte daher meine Aussage zurücknehmen. Am Ende stand "centerlock". Sorry für 
die falsche Nachricht hier, jedoch ändert das auch nicht viel an der defekten Nabe.

Außerdem ist das mit Abspeichern richtig, jedoch mache ich dies erst ab gewissen Beträgen.

Ein weiteres Zitat aus einem Forum:

"Hi,

grundsätzlich bist du erst dann gewerblich tätig wenn Du es selbst entscheidest oder wenn ein Richter dies entscheidet. Dies macht er nicht von sich aus, hierzu ist eine Anzeige notwenig.

Indizien für einen gewerblichen Handel sind z.B. der Verkauf von Neuware ,der Kauf zum Zwecke des Verkaufes und der Verkauf für andere.

Ebenfalls kann der Handelsumfang hierzu herangezogen werden.

Die Grenzen sind hier allerdings nicht eindeutig und jedes Gericht kann hier unterschiedlich entscheiden."


----------



## Thalor (29. April 2009)

@Napalmdeath

Oh bitte! Versuch doch nicht, uns hier zu verarschen.
Dass Deine Verkäufe wohl kaum das Volumen eines normalen Privatverkäufers haben dürfte doch wirklich offensichtlich sein. Wie man dazu stehen mag, sei mal dahin gestellt.
Korrekt finde ich das persönlich auch nicht, da der Bikemarkt dafür nicht vorgesehen ist und solltest Du unter Auschluss von Gewährleistung verkaufen ist auch das nicht korrekt - als offiziell gewerblicher ginge das nicht.
Aus reiner Wohltätigkeit wirst Du das sicher alles auch nicht machen - auch wenn deine Formulierungen das nahe legen wollen.
Und bevor das falsch ausgelegt wird: Ich sage damit nicht, dass man mit dem Verkauf von gebrauchten Teilen kein Geld verdienen darf.


----------



## napalmdeath (29. April 2009)

biketunE schrieb:


> Ja das mit dem LRS ist hier nicht das Thema.
> 
> Zu den Aktivitäten:
> 
> ...



hi,
da muss ich mich mal schlau machen,von den 7punken kenne ich von 6 nicht mal die eigendliche bedeutung.
danke dir erstmal fuer die info,
gruesse,
markus


----------



## biketunE (29. April 2009)

Im Prinzip ist es einfach:

Wenn du jetzt 3 Lenker kaufst, aber keiner passt dir davon, und du diese wieder verkaufst, dann ist das kein Problem.

Wenn du allerdings die 3 Lenker zum EK eingekauft hast, und da gehe ich von aus, weil bei dieser massiven Anzahl an Artikeln wirst du dies nicht aus Spaß machen, dann ist das schon gewerblich.

Du verkaufst dann die Lenker mit der Absicht, diese gewinnbringend wieder zu verkaufen.


Ich verkaufe auch viel, jedoch sind das niemals die selben Artikel, meistens sind es 1 Bike alle 1-2Jahre und sehr viele Einzelteile. Manchmal auch noch welche, die originalverpackt sind. 
Aber auch nur aus einem Grund, weil ich bikebegeistert bin, und sehr viele Teile ausprobiere. 

Jedoch kannst du mir doch nicht sagen, dass du all die Laufräder, all die Reifen, alle die Bremsbeläge für unterschiedliche Bremsen immer und immer wieder über Monate hinweg für dich kaufst. Und dann zum normalen VK.



Es gab vor 1-2Monaten ne 50% Aktion bei Rose. Mehrere Artikel sind hier auch aufgetaucht... Wenn dann einer mal 10 Artikel verkauft ist das ok. Solange es nicht jeden Monat soviele Artikel sind...


----------



## napalmdeath (29. April 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> @Napalmdeath
> 
> Oh bitte! Versuch doch nicht, uns hier zu verarschen.
> Dass Deine Verkäufe wohl kaum das Volumen eines normalen Privatverkäufers haben dürfte doch wirklich offensichtlich sein. Wie man dazu stehen mag, sei mal dahin gestellt.
> ...



hi,
ich versuche hier keinen zu "verutzen".
das es einiges ist was ich verkaufe habe ich nie bestritten.
aber ich glaube ihr ueberschaetzt das ganze ausmass...
die ganze sache macht mehr arbeit als es eigendlich einbringt,wenn ich an den teilen viel geld verdienen sollte haette ich nen eigenen web-shop oder sowas in der art,oder wuerde mir sogar selbstaendig machen.
mir war wirklich nicht bewusst,das es euch so stoert,das ich teile zu fairen preisen anbiete.
gruesse an alle die es nicht stoert ;-)
markus


----------



## gtbiker (29. April 2009)

Keine Ahnung warum sich hier manche aufregen....
Seit doch froh, dass ihr günstig an die Sachen kommt. Kenne hier keinen, der auch nur ansatzweise in Antwortgeschwindigkeit, Preis und Liefergeschwindigkeit z.Bsp. in Sachen Bremsbeläge mithalten kann. Jeder (!) Onlinestore ist ne lahme Krücke dagegen!
Und ob der Umfang noch legal ist oder nicht, ist nicht euer Problem, sondern im schlimmsten Fall der von napalmdeath selbst.
In diesem Sinne, danke für die schnellen und guten Deals! 
Gruß


----------



## biketunE (29. April 2009)

Naja, die Bremsbeläge weiß ich jetzt nicht. Aber die anderen Teile, welche neu sind, z.b. Ritchey Anbauteile bekomme ich günstiger und neu mit Rechnung und OVP. Ohne groß rumzusuchen... bike24.net, bike-components.de etc..

Mir ists im Prinzip auch egal, mich würde es lediglich interessieren. Denke napalmdeath auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napalmdeath (29. April 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum sich hier manche aufregen....
> Seit doch froh, dass ihr günstig an die Sachen kommt. Kenne hier keinen, der auch nur ansatzweise in Antwortgeschwindigkeit, Preis und Liefergeschwindigkeit z.Bsp. in Sachen Bremsbeläge mithalten kann. Jeder (!) Onlinestore ist ne lahme Krücke dagegen!
> Und ob der Umfang noch legal ist oder nicht, ist nicht euer Problem, sondern im schlimmsten Fall der von napalmdeath selbst.
> In diesem Sinne, danke für die schnellen und guten Deals!
> Gruß



hi,
danke fuers lob!
gruesse,
markus


----------



## napalmdeath (29. April 2009)

biketunE schrieb:


> Naja, die Bremsbeläge weiß ich jetzt nicht. Aber die anderen Teile, welche neu sind, z.b. Ritchey Anbauteile bekomme ich günstiger und neu mit Rechnung und OVP. Ohne groß rumzusuchen... bike24.net, bike-components.de etc..
> 
> Mir ists im Prinzip auch egal, mich würde es lediglich interessieren. Denke napalmdeath auch.



hi,
ok,der lenker war teurer..habe es gerade geaendert.
danke fuer die info.
jetzt mach ich 4.- verlust beim verkauf des lenkers.kein witz!
gruesse,
markus


----------



## sun909 (29. April 2009)

Hi,
ich glaube, dass hier niemand Markus an den Karren pissen will. 

Aber er ist ein Beispiel dafür, dass der Bikemarkt z.Zt. von halb-gewerblichen Verkäufern dominiert wird. Als unangenehme Nebenwirkung dessen, um das sich hier diese ganze Diskussion leider dreht...

Markus, dir rate ich dazu, dich mit den o.g. Begriffen selber vertraut zu machen, bevor dir das einer aufdrückt. Fände ich schade, finde die Angebote grundsätzlich auch gut 

Aber wieviel Arbeit das macht, interessiert im Fall des Falles den Richter nicht mehr-der orientiert sich z.b. an den o.g. 7 Punkten; und da hast du schlechte Karten...

grüße
sun909


----------



## eLw00d (29. April 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> Du hast Post, so wie es aussieht bekommst du deine Kohle zurück...
> Viele Grüße
> Thomas



Tausend Dank!


----------



## Thalor (29. April 2009)

Zumindest besteht die Möglichkeit, dass der Bikemarkt durch eine Masse potenziell kommerzieller Anzeigen / Verkäufer für private unattraktiver wird. Und das wäre dann nicht Sinn der Sache und durchaus kritikwürdig. 


@Napalmdeath:
Wie gesagt, dass Du das aus reiner Wohltätigkeit tust glaube ich Dir einfach nicht. Und durch Deine Versuche das so darzustellen komme ich mir für dumm verkauft vor.
Du darfst selbstverständlich soviel Geld verdienen, wie Du willst und kannst - aber dann steh doch dazu und spiel nicht die Unschuld vom Lande.

Wobei ich andererseits durchaus nachvollziehen kann, dass ein öffentliches Bekenntnis zum kommerziellen Verkauf Dir ggf. die Geschäftsgrundlage entziehen würde. Auf einen eigenen Webshop müsstest Du ja Deine Kunden erstmal aufmerksam machen...


Aufregen tue ich mich darüber nicht, das sieht anders aus 
Kritisieren kann man doch auch ohne sich aufzuregen?


----------



## bobtailoner (29. April 2009)

gibts eigentlich auch sowas wie einen schutz für den verkäufer?
ist gerad recht aktuell bei mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napalmdeath (29. April 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Zumindest besteht die Möglichkeit, dass der Bikemarkt durch eine Masse potenziell kommerzieller Anzeigen / Verkäufer für private unattraktiver wird. Und das wäre dann nicht Sinn der Sache und durchaus kritikwürdig.
> 
> 
> @Napalmdeath:
> ...



hi,
ich kann mich nicht "outen"..
wie oben bereits erwaehnt,ich schwimme nicht in geld..wie denn auch bei den preisen?
jeder der mal etwas bei mir gekauft hat und es abholte,kann bestaetigen das ich kein haendler bin und tonnenweise neue und/oder orginalverpackte waren rumstehen habe.
ich bin vielleicht bekloppt was das hobby mtb angeht und habe jede menge teile,davon ist aber 90% gebraucht bzw wird von mir noch verbaut oder genutzt.
wenn du mir nicht glauben solltest kannste gerne vor ort vergewissern (dann bring aber `nen 6pack bier und zeit zum quatschen mit).
ihr ueberschaetzt es einfach.
gruesse,
markus


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. April 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> gibts eigentlich auch sowas wie einen schutz für den verkäufer?


Nö, das kommt bei Idioten-Schutz-Programmen (siehe eBay) immer zu kurz, da es i. d. R. mehr Käufer als Verkäufer gibt...


----------



## bobtailoner (29. April 2009)

super sache. naja, zum glück ist man zumindest soweit geschützt das man privat verkäufer ist und somit kein rückgaberecht oder garantie gewähren muss
ich werd nun definitiv auch nix mehr im bikemarkt verkaufen. wenn meine sahcne hier weg sind hab ich kein bock mehr auf so´n stress. ist echt ein witz


----------



## Thalor (29. April 2009)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> wenn du mir nicht glauben solltest kannste gerne vor ort vergewissern (dann bring aber `nen 6pack bier und zeit zum quatschen mit).



"Gewerblich Tätig sein" und "in Geld schwimmen" sind zwei Dinge, die sich weder in der einen, noch der anderen Richtung bedingen 

Das Angebot von oben würde ich sogar annehmen, aus reiner Neugier, wenn Bochholt nicht so weit weg wär.
Die gelassene Art spricht in jedem Fall für dich und was ich glaube oder nicht ist eigentlich auch wieder völlig egal.


----------



## napalmdeath (29. April 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> "Gewerblich Tätig sein" und "in Geld schwimmen" sind zwei Dinge, die sich weder in der einen, noch der anderen Richtung bedingen
> 
> Das Angebot von oben würde ich sogar annehmen, aus reiner Neugier, wenn Bochholt nicht so weit weg wär.
> Die gelassene Art spricht in jedem Fall für dich und was ich glaube oder nicht ist eigentlich auch wieder völlig egal.



hi,
jo,wenn es dich doch einmal hierher verschlaegt...das bier nicht vergessen ;-)
schoenen abend,
markus


----------



## DaBoom (30. April 2009)

Ich find auch immer wieder mal zwei neue, unbenutze Rahmen unter all den Radteilen die ich für mein Hobby so kaufe


----------



## biketunE (30. April 2009)

@Thomas

Kannst du eine kurze Antwort (oder auf meine PN) geben zum Thema "Gewerbliches Verkaufen im Bikemarkt"?
Danke!


----------



## napalmdeath (30. April 2009)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Ich find auch immer wieder mal zwei neue, unbenutze Rahmen unter all den Radteilen die ich für mein Hobby so kaufe



hi,
ich habe beim aufraeumen noch 7 dh rahmen und 20 dc gabeln gefunden,die ich nicht verkaufe.
meinetwegen koennt ihr mir das auch noch uebel nehmen....
gruesse,
markus

ps davon wird nichts verkauft,anfragen lohnt nicht.


----------



## thaper (30. April 2009)

hehe.


----------



## bobtailoner (2. Mai 2009)

der bikemarkt ist der letzte scheiss. nur noch idioten unterwegs.
ich habe jetzt 2 fälle erlebt in denen ich 100%ige ware verkauft habe und die werten käufer schieben nen dicken und meinen etwas wäre kaputt. 
absoluter schwachsinn. ich hab da echt kein nerv mehr drauf. 
man sollte nicht nur den käufer schützen sondern sich auch viel mehr um die rechte des verkäufers kümmern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (2. Mai 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> sondern sich auch viel mehr um die rechte des verkäufers kümmern!



Kann man da auch abkassieren?

Zahlt 5 Euro und ihr bekommt die Adresse eines interessenten gleich in der Anfrage mitgesendent, dadurch wird jeder gleich seriös


----------



## Levty (2. Mai 2009)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> gruesse an alle die es nicht stoert ;-)
> markus


Gruß zurück.
Wieso schieben manche Clowns hier immer eine Welle?
Solange ihn das Finanzamt nicht am Kragen packt, ist doch alles Sahne!
Und ich bin froh, hin und wieder mal neue Verschleißteile günstig zu bekommen...


----------



## decolocsta (2. Mai 2009)

Solang niemand den Schwarzarbeiter am Kragen packt der deine Heizung richtet oder deinen Garten macht, dein Auto repariert ist alles Sahne.......Bist du pro Schwarzarbeit und Steuerhinterziehung? Wow, dir scheint die Wirtschaftslage Deutschlands ja sehr am Herzen zu liegen.


----------



## snorre (2. Mai 2009)

HAllo zusammen,
es passt zwar nicht sooo 100 %ig hierher, aber ich bin auch grad ziemlich vom Bikemarkt angepisst.
Versuch schon länger meinen Freak-Rahmen zu verkaufen. Entweder es melden sich Spaßvögel, die dafür unglaubliche 350  bieten (dafür bohr ich mir höchstens 2 Löchen in den Rahmen und häng ihn mir an die Wand - aber bestimmt schmeiß ich ihn nicht solchen Trotteln in den Hals) oder Leute, die vom Reden her den Rahmen schon so gut wie gekauft haben und sich 100 %ig sicher sind, dass sie ihn haben wollen und sich dann auf einmal überhaupt nicht mehr melden, mich vorher aber mit Bildern, Infos, ABmessungen, usw. voll auf Trab halten.
Auf mein Nachfragen meldet sich dann überhaupt keiner mehr oder es kommen so doofe Ausreden, dass ihr Kunde auch abgesprungen ist oder sie sich doch nach einem Helius FR oder Liteville 901 umschauen. Entschuldige - wenn der Helius FR (schwerer als das Freak und ca. 2 cm mehr Federweg) und das Liteville 901 (gibts gebraucht noch gar nicht - dann liegen ja nur 1.600  zwischen meinem Freak und nem 901 und dann isses ein Freerider mit bis zu 200 mm Federweg) Alternativen sind, dann haben sie sich nie richtig für meinen Rahmen interessiert sondern einfach nur dumm rumgeschwätzt.
Ist mir jetzt schon öfters passiert und so langsam hab ich den Rand gestrichen voll.
So - jetzt gehts mir zwar nicht besser und mein Rahmen ist immer noch nicht weg, aber ich hab meinem Frust mal wenigstens Luft gemacht und vielleicht ließt es ja einer der ach so tollen "Interessenten" und überlegt sich mal, ob er so behandelt werden möchte, wenn er was verkaufen möchte.
An alle anderen noch ein schönes WE und sonnige Grüße,
Snorre


----------



## Levty (2. Mai 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Solang niemand den Schwarzarbeiter am Kragen packt der deine Heizung richtet oder deinen Garten macht, dein Auto repariert ist alles Sahne.......Bist du pro Schwarzarbeit und Steuerhinterziehung? Wow, dir scheint die Wirtschaftslage Deutschlands ja sehr am Herzen zu liegen.


Bei dem, was die da im Bundestag gerade abziehen, kann es mir herzlich egal sein.

Ich bin selber selbstständig und weiß, wie man vom Staat ausgebeutet wird...


----------



## biketunE (2. Mai 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Bei dem, was die da im Bundestag gerade abziehen, kann es mir herzlich egal sein.
> 
> Ich bin selber selbstständig und weiß, wie man vom Staat ausgebeutet wird...



Dann wander doch aus!


----------



## Levty (2. Mai 2009)

Hab ich auch vor, sobald ich mim Studium fertig bin!


----------



## StillPad (3. Mai 2009)

snorre schrieb:


> HAllo zusammen,
> es passt zwar nicht sooo 100 %ig hierher, aber ich bin auch grad ziemlich vom Bikemarkt angepisst.
> Versuch schon länger meinen Freak-Rahmen zu verkaufen. Entweder es melden sich Spaßvögel, die dafür unglaubliche 350  bieten (dafür bohr ich mir höchstens 2 Löchen in den Rahmen und häng ihn mir an die Wand - aber bestimmt schmeiß ich ihn nicht solchen Trotteln in den Hals) oder Leute, die vom Reden her den Rahmen schon so gut wie gekauft haben und sich 100 %ig sicher sind, dass sie ihn haben wollen und sich dann auf einmal überhaupt nicht mehr melden, mich vorher aber mit Bildern, Infos, ABmessungen, usw. voll auf Trab halten.
> Auf mein Nachfragen meldet sich dann überhaupt keiner mehr oder es kommen so doofe Ausreden, dass ihr Kunde auch abgesprungen ist oder sie sich doch nach einem Helius FR oder Liteville 901 umschauen. Entschuldige - wenn der Helius FR (schwerer als das Freak und ca. 2 cm mehr Federweg) und das Liteville 901 (gibts gebraucht noch gar nicht - dann liegen ja nur 1.600  zwischen meinem Freak und nem 901 und dann isses ein Freerider mit bis zu 200 mm Federweg) Alternativen sind, dann haben sie sich nie richtig für meinen Rahmen interessiert sondern einfach nur dumm rumgeschwätzt.
> ...



So geht das aber schon seit Jahren, darum will ich auch nix für den Bikemarkt zahlen da mal was zu verkaufen ist reine Glückssache.


----------



## Deleted 8887 (7. Mai 2009)

Schön, dass "Thomas" und andere Mods mitlesen, aber ganz geschickt meinen Kommentar igonieren können.






Findet ihr nicht, dass das ein bisschen peinlich ist?

Und ich warne nochmals an dieser Stelle, dieses Ident-Verfahren hier ist keine wirkliche Authentifizierung bzw. Identifikation! Die Prozedur aus dem Bikemarkt stellt nicht sicher, dass die Adresse des Verkäufers stimmt. Im Gegenteil verhilft sie Betrügern zu einer höheren Glaubwürdigkeit!

Das wird mein letzter Beitrag dazu sein, sehr wahrscheinlich für eine lange Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (7. Mai 2009)




----------



## Thomas (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo Doena2000,
danke für deinen Hinweis mit dem Zertifikat, wir werden es kurzfristig gegen ein SHA1-signiertes Zertifikat austauschen.

Die Identifizierung haben wir eingeführt, um die Fälle "Ich habe dem Verkäufer Geld zukommen lassen, der meldet sich nicht mehr bei mir, Ware habe ich nicht erhalten und die Adresse ist falsch - was soll ich tun?" zu vermeiden. Seit wir das System so am laufen haben ist m.W. so etwas nicht mehr vorgekommen. 
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## decolocsta (8. Mai 2009)

Betrogen wird wie eh und je....Bikemarkt ist uninteressanter geworden, also was hats gebracht.....?


Ich sags so wie es ist.....Thomas hat einiges an Bares mehr auf dem Konto...so schauts aus und nicht anders....sieht man doch auch an der Werbeflut auf der Startseite bei den News, das hat mit den eigentilichen News kaum mehr was zutun....das Forum ist richtig kommerziell geworden und dient als Einnahmequelle.....soweit ist das ja ok, man muss ja nicht jeden News Artikel lesen, nicht jedes Werbefenster beachten....aber mit der Identifizierung geht die ganze Sache zuweit, die Idee war ein absoluter Schuss in den Ofen.........der Bikemarkt ist so unantraktiv geworden...


Man sieht ja hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=395500
das es auch für Betrüger lohnt sich mal schnell anzumelden, desweiteren kann man so unter dem Deckmantel der seriösität betrügen...


----------



## thaper (8. Mai 2009)

deco dein status unter den mods und admins hat jetzt "freiwild, fahnenflüchtling" angenommen


----------



## decolocsta (8. Mai 2009)

glaub mir, das war ich bereits vor meinem Post


----------



## Bike Lane (8. Mai 2009)

Wo bleibt mein Brief? Der Betrag wurde am 5.Mai beglichen. Da sollte der Brief doch eigentlich schon angekommen sein, schließlich ist heute der 8.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (8. Mai 2009)

Das Geld ist noch nicht eingetroffen. War es Ueberweisung oder Paypal? 



			
				Ident-Seite schrieb:
			
		

> Tipp: Wenn du Paypal nutzt wird dein Brief in der Regel noch am gleichen Tag versendet - bei Zahlung per Überweisung erst, sobald das Geld eingegangen ist.


----------



## thaper (8. Mai 2009)

beglichen heißt nur das es von deinem konto weg ist. aber obs beim annern scho da is, is die andere frage.

abwarten, tee trinken und in der signatur dein zeug verticken.


----------



## Levty (8. Mai 2009)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> Wo bleibt mein Brief? Der Betrag wurde am 5.Mai beglichen. Da sollte der Brief doch eigentlich schon angekommen sein, schließlich ist heute der 8.


3 Tage? Ruhig, Brauner...


----------



## Bike Lane (8. Mai 2009)

ich habe per paypal bezahlt also muss das geld bereits bei euch eingegangen sein.


----------



## Marcus (8. Mai 2009)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> ich habe per paypal bezahlt also muss das geld bereits bei euch eingegangen sein.



Thomas wird sich das anschauen, er ist aktuell aber unterwegs und nicht online.


----------



## thaper (8. Mai 2009)

jo das hab ich von betrügern auch öfters gehört.


----------



## Deleted 8887 (8. Mai 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> [...] wir werden es kurzfristig gegen ein SHA1-signiertes Zertifikat austauschen. [...]



Auf ein Wort!


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Mai 2009)

Da hier anscheinend nur gemotzt wird, hier auch mal was positives.

Die Registrierung hat super schnell und problemlos funktioniert. Der Brief würde noch am gleichen Tag versendet 

Weiterhin finde ich die Registrierung eine gute Sache, eine 100% Sicherheit gibt es natürlich nie, dennoch macht sie den Bikemarkt um einiges sicherer.  Ich persönlich kaufe nun dort viel beruhigter


----------



## Levty (10. Mai 2009)

Das beste: Ich musste noch nicht einmal 5â¬ bezahlen!


----------



## Hubschraubär (10. Mai 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Weiterhin finde ich die Registrierung eine gute Sache, eine 100% Sicherheit gibt es natürlich nie, dennoch macht sie den Bikemarkt um einiges sicherer.  Ich persönlich kaufe nun dort viel beruhigter



Placebo-Effekt lässt grüssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (10. Mai 2009)

Hubschraubär schrieb:


> Placebo-Effekt lässt grüssen



Mit Placebo hat das wenig zu tun, seit der Einführung ist der Bikemarkt doch nachweislich sicherer oder hast Du seither einer dieser ominösen Anzeigen, die es sonst im Wochentakt gab, gesehen? Sind seither Betrugsfälle bekannt? Nein.

Wie oben schon geschrieben, ein 100% sicheres System gibt es nicht, sieht man ja schon bei Ebay und dem Aufwand der dort getrieben wird. Aber eine deutliche Verbesserung ist die Registrierung auf jeden Fall und der Erfolg der ersten 5 Monate gibt ihr doch recht.


----------



## Hubschraubär (10. Mai 2009)

Nachweislich sicherer? Du meinst weil wegen weniger Angeboten und weniger Verkäufen dann auch weniger schief gelaufen ist?
Und gibts denn offiziell bestätigte Zahlen zu Betrugsfällen? Betrug ist ja ein Straftatbestand, da sollten doch genaue Zahlen existieren.

Mich interessiert dieser Bikemarkt nicht mehr und ich sehe da auch nicht mehr rein, dazu hatte ich schon etwas geschrieben.
Ich habe keine Lust auf ewiges Geschreibe mit potentiellen Käufern wo sich am Ende herausstellt dass sie gar kein Geld haben oder die nachdem man ihnen 4 Wochen den Artikel reserviert hat, dann doch vom Kauf abspringen oder sich einfach nicht mehr melden.
Und daran hat sich auch durch die überflüssige Registrierung nichts geändert, ausser dass der Verkäufer jetzt schon Geld los ist ohne dass er überhaupt etwas verkauft hat.


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Mai 2009)

....


----------



## Hubschraubär (10. Mai 2009)

Warum löscht du dann deinen Schwachsinn ab #1004 nicht gleich komplett?
Derart substanzloses Geschleime hat doch ein ziemlich faden Beigeschmack.
Fakten konntest du ja keine nennen. 
Der geneigte Leser denkt sich seinen Teil.


----------



## Marcus (12. Mai 2009)

Hubschraubär schrieb:


> Warum löscht du dann deinen Schwachsinn ab #1004 nicht gleich komplett?
> Derart substanzloses Geschleime hat doch ein ziemlich faden Beigeschmack.
> Fakten konntest du ja keine nennen.
> Der geneigte Leser denkt sich seinen Teil.



Wie waere es denn mit etwas mehr Sachlichkeit von deiner Seite? Es waere wirklich nett, wenn ihr euch hier anstaendig unterhalten wuerdet.

Dankesehr!


----------



## NuB (1. Juni 2009)

zum thema sicherheit kann und will ich deshalb nix sagen ... kenne ja nich die hintergründe 
weiss nur soviel es gibt auch durchaus probs wenn man adresse und sogar handynummer vom angeblichen verkäufer hat und der sich querstellt.

eins ist sicher um 2 alte street schlappen oder ne ubrake zu verkaufen geb ich keine 5euro für die registrierung aus.


----------



## thaper (2. Juni 2009)

wann wird dieser schmarrn eigentlich endlich wieder rückgängig gmacht?


----------



## decolocsta (2. Juni 2009)

wird wohl nix, wa.... 

Aber immerhin bist du standhaft geblieben, genau wie ich


----------



## napalmdeath (2. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> wird wohl nix, wa....
> 
> Aber immerhin bist du standhaft geblieben, genau wie ich



hi,
ich glaube ihr gehoert zu einer aussterbenden spezies...aber wer weiss...wenn es irgendwann "gecancelt" wird,koennt ihr laut hurra rufen und ueberall schreiben das ihr doch "recht" hattet.
an alle standhaften nen schoenen gruss,
markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (2. Juni 2009)

Naja, gibt schon noch einige Standhafte, kuck ma bitte in den Bikemarkt rein, ma abgesehen von der Masse an deinen Angeboten ist da nicht mehr viel zu holen.....vorbei die Zeiten von 2 Seiten neuer Rahmen am Tag.....


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Juni 2009)

> Aber immerhin bist du standhaft geblieben, genau wie ich


Selbst schuld 

Ich habe die letzte Zeit 3 Teile und ein Komplettbike verkauft. Alle zu einem guten Preis und mit vertretbaren Aufwand. Die Ebay GebÃ¼hren dafÃ¼r hÃ¤tten sich locker auf 50-60â¬ belaufen. Die lÃ¤ppischen 5â¬ habe ich also schon lange wieder drin.

FÃ¼r die 3 Parts hatte ich jeweils innerhalb von 12 Stunden eine feste Zusage per E-Mail, ohne davor irgendwelche Fragen zu beantworten! Habe selten mit so wenig Aufwand etwas verkauft. Das Komplettbike war natÃ¼rlich etwas aufwendiger was Fragen beantworten usw. angeht, letzten Endes habe ich das aber ebenso zu einem fairen Preis verkauft.

btw. hatte ich die Parts erstmal testweise 2 Wochen in meiner Signatur drin, gemeldet haben sich genau 0 Leute.... vielleicht war es aber auch nicht Bunt genug


----------



## thaper (2. Juni 2009)

thaper bleibt standhaft


----------



## decolocsta (2. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Selbst schuld
> 
> Ich habe die letzte Zeit 3 Teile und ein Komplettbike verkauft. Alle zu einem guten Preis und mit vertretbaren Aufwand. Die Ebay Gebühren dafür hätten sich locker auf 50-60 belaufen. Die läppischen 5 habe ich also schon lange wieder drin.
> 
> ...




Und das wäre alles vor der Zwangsregistrierung nicht möglich gewesen


----------



## napalmdeath (2. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Naja, gibt schon noch einige Standhafte, kuck ma bitte in den Bikemarkt rein, ma abgesehen von der Masse an deinen Angeboten ist da nicht mehr viel zu holen.....vorbei die Zeiten von 2 Seiten neuer Rahmen am Tag.....



hi,
ich glaube nicht das es an der regestrierung liegt..soooo laestig kann es nicht sein (egal ob man dafuer oder dagegen ist).
ich bin eher der meinung,das die ganzen "faulen" anzeigen verschwunden sind..zb nur um abzuchecken was der rahmen o.ä. an verkaufswert bringt und die ganzen anzeigen wo die teile im laden fotografiert und zu schweinepreisen angeboten wurden (nur um einen dummen zu finden).
ich denke du weisst welche anzeigen ich meine.
das waren frueher wirklich dutzende anzeigen...das die nicht mehr inseriert werden kann dich doch auch nicht mehr stören.
ach ja,da fallen mir auch weider die 1200 euro demos,m6 etc aus england ein,die nun nicht mehr erscheinen..auch nicht schlimm das die fehlen.

ok..schade um die 2-3 ranzigen dirtschlappen und 3-4 u-brakes die einem durch die lappen gehen,weil es sich nicht lohnt zu regestrieren..

aber letztendlich ist die "qualitaet" der anzeigen besser geworden..

ist aber nur meine meinung..muss man nicht teilen...

schade das ihr euren teil zur angebotsgestaltung nicht beitragt ;-)

bis dann mal,
markus


----------



## thaper (2. Juni 2009)

ich hab nämlich gar kein geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napalmdeath (2. Juni 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> ich hab nämlich gar kein geld



hi,
ich wuerde dir gerne den 5er schenken..aber dann kommt jeder angesch***en..da muss ich leider so standhaft bleiben wie die regestrierungsgegner ;-)
gruesse,
markus


----------



## thaper (2. Juni 2009)

ich würd ja gern was verkaufen....

braucht wer n nagelneun vivid?


----------



## chri55 (2. Juni 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> ich wÃ¼rd ja gern was verkaufen....
> 
> braucht wer n nagelneun vivid?



5â¬ zur Anmeldung investieren, dann die 5â¬ aufn Kaufpreis draufschlagen und er wird trotzdem schnell weg sein, ganz ohne Verluste.


----------



## napalmdeath (2. Juni 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> ich würd ja gern was verkaufen....
> 
> braucht wer n nagelneun vivid?



ich nich....


----------



## dreamdeep (2. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Und das wÃ¤re alles vor der Zwangsregistrierung nicht mÃ¶glich gewesen


Das ist doch gar nicht der entscheidende Punkt meines Postings, sondern das es sich durchaus lohnt, mal Ã¼ber seinen Schatten zu springen und die 5â¬ sowie 10 Minuten seiner Zeit zu investieren, anstatt die Teile mÃ¼hsam Ã¼ber seine Signaturen zu verticken.

Verstehe ja das manche Leute etwas lÃ¤nger brauchen sich Neuem gegenÃ¼ber zu Ã¶ffnen und erstmal meckern mÃ¼ssen, wenn es doch auf die alte Weisse die letzten Jahre auch funktioniert hat. Aber so groÃ ist der Schritt doch nun auch nicht, kommt schon Leute - traut euch 

btw. den Vivid wÃ¼rde ich sofort nehmen, wenn er denn 200mm EinbaulÃ¤nge hÃ¤tte 



EDIT: wobei wenn ich es mir recht Ã¼berlege, habe ich das GefÃ¼hl dass die VerkÃ¤ufe besser gelaufen sind, als vor der schrecklichen Zwangsregistrierung durch das totalitÃ¤re IBC Regime, kann aber auch nur der Placebo Effekt sein 


....


----------



## decolocsta (2. Juni 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> ich würd ja gern was verkaufen....
> 
> braucht wer n nagelneun vivid?




Ich, ich, aber du bist nicht registriert....wer sagt mir das du seriös bist?


----------



## thaper (2. Juni 2009)

bayreuth?

hab dich noch nie auf der a9 gesehn. du betrüger.


----------



## decolocsta (2. Juni 2009)

pfft, du bist doch hier der Fake, alles Fake, dein Account dient doch nur dem einlullen von Leuten wie dreamdeep damit die deine Sig leerkaufen...


PS: Ja, bin selten mit dem Bike auf der A9


----------



## thaper (2. Juni 2009)

klar. mein richtiger account ist swedishguy.

den brauch ich aber nur wen der berüchtigte forums assi "thaper" gesperrt ist.


----------



## Priest0r (2. Juni 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> 5 zur Anmeldung investieren, dann die 5 aufn Kaufpreis draufschlagen und er wird trotzdem schnell weg sein, ganz ohne Verluste.



bei manchen dauerts einfach bisschen länger.... und länger... länger.... snickers... ://


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (2. Juni 2009)

er is wieder da


----------



## decolocsta (2. Juni 2009)

jo, das ist mein 2. Account, wollte nur sehen ob der nocht funzt...


----------



## thaper (2. Juni 2009)

und ich dacht immer das priest0r thomas is....


----------



## decolocsta (2. Juni 2009)

ne, der PriestOr bin schon ich,

dacht immer der Thomas treibt sich heimlich im KTWR unter dem Namen Schwarzwild rum...


----------



## thaper (2. Juni 2009)




----------



## chri55 (2. Juni 2009)

...um mal wieder zum Thema zurÃ¼ckzukommen: was spricht dagegen?



your enemy schrieb:


> 5â¬ zur Anmeldung investieren, dann die 5â¬ aufn Kaufpreis draufschlagen und er wird trotzdem schnell weg sein, ganz ohne Verluste.



an dem Argument, der Bikemarkt habe an VielfÃ¤ltigkeit und Masse verloren, seit ihr doch schuld. 
wenn ihr euch anmeldet und euer Zeug reinstellt wirds fÃ¼r andere User mehr. (natÃ¼rlich summiert sich das mit der Zeit)
also nicht meckern, dass die Anzeigen zurÃ¼ckgehen und selbst die Teile Ã¼ber die Signatur verticken.


----------



## decolocsta (2. Juni 2009)

Für mich persönlich:

Ich sehs nicht ein 5 Euro wegen einer zweifelhaften Argumentation zu zahlen.

Wäre es nie anders gewesen, und das Forum halt von anfang an so aufgebaut, hätte ich kein Problem. Forum kostet halt, muss finanziert werden, bla bla.

Aber hier wird einen offensichtlich Tomaten auf die Augen gelegt, wichtige Fragen bleiben ignoriert, unwichtige werden ausreichend detailiert beantwortet.

Einen Schutz der einen hier sugeriert wird gibt es nicht, der Thomas ist auch nicht der Jesus den er hier versucht vorzugeben, von wegen da geht nix in die eigene Tasche und die 5 Euro dienen nur zum Kosten für kopien und versand zu decken.

Ist bei mir eine Prinzipsache.
Würde er mit offenen Karten spielen, ja Jungs, ich muss von was Leben, Forum kostet Geld, hock lange und viel am PC um das zu ermöglichen will dafür nun auch was sehen, biete als Nebeneffekt eben eine "höhere" Sicherheit an, ihr müsst jetzt leider zahlen.
Hätte ich warsch. weniger ein Problem mit.


Es wurde nie soviel betrogen wie einen hier verkauft wurde, Zahlen wurden ja nie presentiert trotz x-facher Anfrage.

Und das der Forum einen sehr kommerziellen Charakter bekommen hat ist denke ich offensichtlich. Siehe Startseite und Werbung, ist mir ja egal, muss ich ja net ankucken und hab ja nix dageben das hier auch Geld verdient wird.
Aber dann bitte ehrlich und nicht mit Zweifelhaften Aussagen und Argumenten die nicht haltbar waren/sind.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Juni 2009)

Ich dachte die 5â¬ interessieren Dich nicht?



decolocsta schrieb:


> Nochmal....
> Ich wiederhole: Es regt sich keiner auf wegen den 5 Euro, das ist das kleinste Problem daran, also bitte aufhÃ¶ren das
> immer wieder erklÃ¤ren zu mÃ¼ssen, warum 5 Euro, die Kohle juckt keinen, die Leute haben keine Lust auf ein kleineres Angebot
> ohne ein Plus an Sicherheit zwangslÃ¤ufig dadurch zu erfahren
> .



Irgendwie scheint das aber doch der zentrale Punkt fÃ¼r Dich zu sein.



> von wegen da geht nix in die eigene Tasche und die 5 Euro dienen nur zum Kosten fÃ¼r kopien und versand zu decken.



Hast Du Dir mal durchgerechnet was so etwas kosten kÃ¶nnte? Ich habe mir extra fÃ¼r Dich die MÃ¼he gemacht: 

80 cent mwst
55 cent porto
45 cent Paypal GebÃ¼hren

Bleiben 3,20â¬

Bedruckter Briefumschlag, Papier, 70 cent (Quelle Flyeralarm)

bleiben 2,50â¬ 

Nun musst Du jemand finden, der fÃ¼r sagen wir 1â¬/Brief, tÃ¤glich den Geldeingang checkt, den Brief ausdruckt, eintÃ¼tet und zu Post bringt.
(Druckkosten, KFZ Kosten?)

bleiben 1,50â¬

abzÃ¼glich 30% Steuer (pauschal)

Bleiben 1,05â¬ um die Entwicklungskosten fÃ¼r die Anwendung zu decken. Bei 1000 verifizierten Usern wÃ¤ren das 1050â¬, was fÃ¼r solch eine Anwendung ein SchnÃ¤ppchen wÃ¤re... 

Ach ja, die ganze Buchhaltung inklusive Steuer muss ja auch noch jemand machen? Was denkst Du, wie viel verlangt ein Steuerberater dafÃ¼r im Jahr? 



Also ich kann nicht ganz nachvollziehen, wo sich da jemand bereichert?


....


----------



## decolocsta (3. Juni 2009)

ist doch eig. alles etz egal, wir drehn uns doch im Kreis, der eine sagt so, der andere versucht es zu wiederlegen bla bla bla.

Bleiben wir halt bei den Fakten,

Nachteile:

-Eine höhere Sicherheit wird nicht geboten, nur suggeriert
-es kostet Geld
-die Angebotsvielfalt ist deutlichst!!!! zurückgegangen

Vorteil:

-weniger dubioise Angebote aus England usw.

Und jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (3. Juni 2009)

geh ma fahrradfahrn 

deco wann kommstn ma nach NBG?


----------



## decolocsta (3. Juni 2009)

NBG steht schon seit Jahren auf dem Kalender 
habs nur zu den District Rides geschafft


----------



## thaper (3. Juni 2009)

und dabei hastes net ma weit.


----------



## decolocsta (3. Juni 2009)

Ne, aber hier in Bth Umland isses soooooo schön in zz.  und wenn man sich dann doch ma durchringt mit dem Auto Biken zu gehen, gehts ab zum Oko oder Silbersattel, was aber dieses Jahr noch nicht einma der Fall war


----------



## bestmove (3. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ist doch eig. alles etz egal, wir drehn uns doch im Kreis, der eine sagt so, der andere versucht es zu wiederlegen bla bla bla.
> 
> Bleiben wir halt bei den Fakten,
> 
> ...



Ja ja Deco, im Grunde liegt es doch an den scheiß Prinzipien, manchmal steht man sich halt selber im Weg 

By the way: Du hast das mehr an Speicherplatz vergessen, 750 PNs darf ich jetzt verwalten


----------



## thaper (3. Juni 2009)

und löschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (3. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Bleiben wir halt bei den Fakten,
> 
> -Eine höhere Sicherheit wird nicht geboten, nur suggeriert
> 
> Und jetzt?



Das sind keine Fakten, sondern das ist DEINE Meinung - ein kleiner Unterschied 

Meiner Meinung nach hat sich dadurch die Sicherheit erhöht, z.B. schon alleine durch den von Dir genannten Punkt "weniger dubioise Angebote aus England usw.". Die Hemmschwelle für unseriöse Verkäufer ist einfach höher geworden und damit das Risiko geringer auf einen solchen zu treffen.


----------



## thaper (3. Juni 2009)

es sind die fakten. 

es wird suggeriert das es jetzt SICHER ist. aber es ist maximal sicherer oder hebt wie du sagst die hemmschwelle.

wobei wer betrügen will machts richtig.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Juni 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> es sind die fakten.
> 
> es wird suggeriert das es jetzt SICHER ist. aber es ist *maximal sicherer *oder hebt wie du sagst die hemmschwelle.


Ja? Durch Deine Aussage das es "sicherer" ist, widerlegst Du die Fakten von Deco doch selbst: "-Eine höhere Sicherheit wird nicht geboten...".



> es wird suggeriert das es jetzt SICHER ist. aber es ist maximal sicherer oder hebt wie du sagst die hemmschwelle.


Ja? Wo wird das suggeriert? In der offiziellen Ankündigung von IBC auf jeden Fall nicht:



> Wie sicher ist der Bikemarkt damit in Zukunft?
> Derzeit haben wir keinerlei Adressangaben des Verkäufers, in Zukunft wurde dort zumindest einmal ein Brief erfolgreich zugestellt. Natürlich gibt es auch mit diesem System keine 100%ige Sicherheit - wir denken aber, dass es ein guter Kompromiss aus Sicherheit und bequemer Abwicklung für den Nutzer ist.
> Wir stellen zwar nur die technische Plattform für die Verkäufe zur Verfügung, möchten euch aber trotzdem dabei unterstützen, negative Erfahrungen zu vermeiden.


----------



## thaper (3. Juni 2009)

musste mich etz so dissen?


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Juni 2009)




----------



## decolocsta (3. Juni 2009)




----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> -Eine höhere Sicherheit wird nicht geboten, nur suggeriert


Ja, dieser Fakt wird hier oft nicht erkannt...




dreamdeep schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat sich dadurch die Sicherheit erhöht, z.B. schon alleine durch den von Dir genannten Punkt "weniger dubioise Angebote aus England usw.".


Was hat das denn mit Sicherheit zu tun? 


Btw, zu dem Punkt mit "2 Seiten neuer Rahmen am Tag": ist doch gut, dass man sich jetzt nicht mehr aus 2 Seiten das Gescheite raussuchen muss, war doch eh mehr als die Hälfte nur Crap oder Zeug, das zum 3./4./5. ... Mal eingestellt wurde.


----------



## dreamdeep (3. Juni 2009)




----------



## Volc0m (3. Juni 2009)

Sorry dass ich zu faul bin alle Seiten durch zu wälzen...

..aber wird eigentlich endlich mal was gegen diese "Suche Käufer"-Angebote im Suche Forum getan? Wenn ich sowas les komm ich mir als 5 EUR zahlender nämlich ganz schön verarscht vor.. 

Sicher, 5 EUR sind kein Weltuntergang, aber dann sollte man doch gleich den ganzen Marktplatz mit dieser Summe "kontrollieren", d.h. Biete & Suche. Oder es halt komplett sein lassen....


----------



## thaper (3. Juni 2009)

tzia darum macht man sowas ja auch. suchst zufällig n saint bashguard?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (3. Juni 2009)

oder eine 500x2.8 Foxfeder? 40 Inkl. Versand?


----------



## thaper (3. Juni 2009)

deco hast du ne 300 x 2.5? brauch die für mei süße


----------



## decolocsta (3. Juni 2009)

Negativ.....

...hast du noch einen Laubfrosch rumliegen den du nicht brauchst?


----------



## Volc0m (3. Juni 2009)

thaper, meine PN gelesen?


----------



## thaper (3. Juni 2009)

hab 2 an der gabel.

ach verdammt. die fotos.
********n.


----------



## thaper (3. Juni 2009)

edit: fotos wollten die andern.


nein. nichts angekommen und bei dir?


----------



## Volc0m (3. Juni 2009)

wollt nur wissen was du für den Bashguard haben willst *thread missbrauch*


----------



## thaper (3. Juni 2009)

neu kostet der ja nen ganzschönen haufen kohle.

keine ahnung. war nur orignal auf der neuen kurbel drauf. brauch den aber net. 

wir könnten gegen die shiver tauschen.


----------



## Volc0m (3. Juni 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> wir könnten gegen die shiver tauschen.



Jo, weil wenn ich nen Bashguard hab kann ich ja mitm Kettenblatt fahren, wer brauch schon ne Gabel 

Ich hab kA was der Bashguard so wert is, ich hoff mal nicht zu viel. Schreib mir mal ne PM was dir so vorschwebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erlkoenig81 (4. Juni 2009)

oh man das ist ja mal ätzend, dass man hier nur so umständlich sein bike anbieten kann!!! und nur weil ein paar idioten meinen die leute verarschen zu müssen!!!
kann man nicht ohne registrierung verkaufen, wenn man eh nur selbstabholer macht?! dann kann ich doch niemanden be*******n!!!

möchte gerne mein neues zesty 314 loswerden!!! knapp 3 wochen alt und nur knapp 120km gelaufen!! diese woche durchsicht beim fachhändler!!


----------



## napalmdeath (4. Juni 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> oh man das ist ja mal ätzend, dass man hier nur so umständlich sein bike anbieten kann!!! und nur weil ein paar idioten meinen die leute verarschen zu müssen!!!
> kann man nicht ohne registrierung verkaufen, wenn man eh nur selbstabholer macht?! dann kann ich doch niemanden be*******n!!!
> 
> möchte gerne mein neues zesty 314 loswerden!!! knapp 3 wochen alt und nur knapp 120km gelaufen!! diese woche durchsicht beim fachhändler!!



hi,
im ebay ist es nicht einfacher...
gruesse,
markus


----------



## erlkoenig81 (5. Juni 2009)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> hi,
> im ebay ist es nicht einfacher...
> gruesse,
> markus



jau das habe ich auch gedacht und dann habe ich mla geshen, was die an gebühren bzw an verkaufsprovision verlangen!!!! da das bike noch einen preis von kanpp unter 2000 ereichen soll, werde ich da ja einen wahnsinnsteil an provision abdrücken müssen


----------



## thaper (5. Juni 2009)

tzia. 
das ist das problem wenn man auf ebayden legalen weg geht.


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Juni 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> da das bike noch einen preis von kanpp unter 2000 ereichen soll, werde ich da ja einen wahnsinnsteil an provision abdrücken müssen


Genau so ist es, für ein 2000 Bike kommt man schnell auf 60-70 Gebühren. Und dann regen sich manche darüber auf, wenn man hier einmalig 5 bezahlt


----------



## napalmdeath (5. Juni 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Genau so ist es, für ein 2000 Bike kommt man schnell auf 60-70 Gebühren. Und dann regen sich manche darüber auf, wenn man hier einmalig 5 bezahlt



ich nicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erlkoenig81 (5. Juni 2009)

nee nee rege mich jetzt nicht unbedingt wegen den 5 euro auf. ist aber so kompliziert mit dem zuschicken und so. das ich probieren wollte, ob ic es noch eventl die nächsten tage loswerden könnte, da es eine wnig dringend ist


----------



## napalmdeath (5. Juni 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> nee nee rege mich jetzt nicht unbedingt wegen den 5 euro auf. ist aber so kompliziert mit dem zuschicken und so. das ich probieren wollte, ob ic es noch eventl die nächsten tage loswerden könnte, da es eine wnig dringend ist



hi,
hab auch gedacht das es kompliziert ist..habe mich aber von der einfachheit ueberraschen lassen..
gruesse,
markus


----------



## erlkoenig81 (5. Juni 2009)

na ok, dann versuch ichs ma


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Juni 2009)

napalmdeath hat recht, ist wirklich nur ne Sache von 3 Minuten...


----------



## erlkoenig81 (5. Juni 2009)

verdammt hilfe!! mir ist ein missgeschick bei der adressangabe passiert!! wen muss ich anschreiben zwecks adressangabe?!? bzw wer ist zuständig für die bikemarkt geschichte?!? 
ist dringend!!!!!!!!


----------



## napalmdeath (5. Juni 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> verdammt hilfe!! mir ist ein missgeschick bei der adressangabe passiert!! wen muss ich anschreiben zwecks adressangabe?!? bzw wer ist zuständig für die bikemarkt geschichte?!?
> ist dringend!!!!!!!!



hi,
thomas kann dir helfen...

dies ist der link zu seinem profil...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=1
gruesse,
markus


----------



## erlkoenig81 (5. Juni 2009)

cool, vielen dank!!


----------



## napalmdeath (5. Juni 2009)

erlkoenig81 schrieb:


> cool, vielen dank!!



kein ding...


----------



## kfh (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 
ich gebe zu dass ich nicht alle 44 Seiten gelesen habe... vielleicht kam die Frage schonmal: 
Im Eröffnungspost steht "nach 2 Jahren (...) deinen Identifizierungsstatus aktualisieren möchtest". 

Wie ist das zu verstehen? MUSS ich automatisch nach zwei Jahren aktualisieren oder KANN ich? 
Ich habe bedenken dass ich nicht auf die 5 Bewertungen komme, weil ich nicht viel verkaufe... 
Daher finde ich die 5 Euro auch schon ziemlich viel und habe keine Lust in 2 Jahren nochmal zahlen zu müssen...

Ist das also ein muss oder ein kann?


----------



## Stephan_Peters (29. Juni 2009)

man man 5 â¬ zu viel? fÃ¼r verkaufssicherheit und weitere vorteile? auÃerdem kommt es der com zu gute!
geht man einmal weniger nen bier trinken und gut ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (29. Juni 2009)

zole schrieb:


> man man 5  zu viel? für verkaufssicherheit und weitere vorteile? außerdem kommt es der com zu gute!
> geht man einmal weniger nen bier trinken und gut ist!



Über die Sicherheit lässt sich vortrefflich streiten 

Gab nämlich auch schon "Schwierigkeiten" mit diversen, hier als vermeintlich jetzt "überprüften" Mitgliedern im Bikemarkt.

Insofern kann man nur jeden Käufer davor warnen, die "Überprüfung" bzw. Registrierung als Sicherheit für einen vertrauenswürdigen Käufer zu werten!

Aktuelle Beispiele finden sich über die Boardsuche recht schnell...

grüße
sun909


----------



## Hubschraubär (29. Juni 2009)

wer jeden Euro in Bier umrechnet hat sowieso ein Alkohlproblem 
Kommentare derartiger Zeitgenossen sollte man daher ignorieren ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juni 2009)

kfh schrieb:


> Ich habe bedenken dass ich nicht auf die 5 Bewertungen komme, weil ich nicht viel verkaufe...


Ich hab in der Zwischenzeit das ein oder andere verkauft, aber nicht eine Bewertung erhalten und das, obwohl ich z. T. sogar drauf hingewiesen habe. Preisfrage: Wo liegt das Problem, bei den Leuten oder beim System?


----------



## carmin (30. Juni 2009)

Schuld ist immer "das System"


----------



## gobo206 (30. Juni 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich hab in der Zwischenzeit das ein oder andere verkauft, aber nicht eine Bewertung erhalten und das, obwohl ich z. T. sogar drauf hingewiesen habe. Preisfrage: Wo liegt das Problem, bei den Leuten oder beim System?



Eher System
Die Leute finden meist schon nicht den itrader
da der nur bei aktiven Anzeigen im Bikemarktprofil ist
und dann muss man ja auch noch die url zur Anzeige angeben
die meist aus der Database verschwunden ist und man die lange evtl in den
Kontakt-mails suchen muß
Die wird dann aktzeptiert ist aber auch nicht mehr in der Database
also ein wenig Sinnfrei dann

Das ist meine Erfahrung damit


----------



## destill (30. Juni 2009)

zole schrieb:


> man man 5  zu viel? für verkaufssicherheit und weitere vorteile? außerdem kommt es der com zu gute!
> geht man einmal weniger nen bier trinken und gut ist!




Welche Sicherheit? Ein Bekannter hatte hier Probleme und hat auf mtb-news-Wege *nicht* die Kontaktdaten seines Geschäftspartners erhalten. Die musste er über den Anwalt raus bekommen. So viel zum tollen "System". Weiterhin will ich gar nicht wissen, wozu die Daten wirklich verwendet werden, ich denke da an Marketingaktionen etc. (Ist nur eine Vermutung meinerseits) Und: In anderen Foren geht es ja auch ohne Identifizierung. 

Hand aufs Herz: Die Identifierzung bietet kaum Sicherheit und ist für die Nutzer eher schädlich denn nützlich, selbst wenn mit den Daten kein absichtlicher Missbrauch getrieben wird, denn irgendwo werden diese ja in einer Datenbank gespeichert die auch irgendwer knacken könnte..


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juni 2009)

gobo206 schrieb:


> Eher System
> Die Leute finden meist schon nicht den itrader
> da der nur bei aktiven Anzeigen im Bikemarktprofil ist
> und dann muss man ja auch noch die url zur Anzeige angeben
> ...


----------



## Thomas (1. Juli 2009)

destill schrieb:


> Welche Sicherheit? Ein Bekannter hatte hier Probleme und hat auf mtb-news-Wege *nicht* die Kontaktdaten seines Geschäftspartners erhalten.


wer?


----------



## mightyEx (2. Juli 2009)

zole schrieb:


> man man 5  zu viel? für verkaufssicherheit und weitere vorteile? außerdem kommt es der com zu gute!
> geht man einmal weniger nen bier trinken und gut ist!



Es geht doch gar nicht um die Höhe der "Abgabe" sondern darum, ob es durch die Abgabe TATSÄCHLICH eine Verbesserung der Sicherheit für die Bikemarkt-Nutzer gibt. Und genau da sehe ich Zweifel. Sollte das so sein, wäre die Abgabe quasi eine Art Mitgliedschaft, weil andere Nutzer vom System ausgeklammert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (3. Juli 2009)

wie kann es denn sein, dass "nicht gewerbliche user" im bikemarkt neuware unter preis verkaufen und bestellungen entgegen nehmen.
vllt sollte man auch einfach mal ein weni9g mehr drauf achten, dass die "kleinanzeigen" privat und angemessen bleiben
so wie es im moment ist macht der markt nicht mehr viel sinn


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. Juli 2009)

ich weiß ja wen und was Du meinst, ich habe inzwischen Infomationen darüber warum er seine neuen Gabeln günstiger anbieten kann als Du Deine gebrauchte, das geht mit rechten dingen zu und läuft alles legal mit Rechnung eines Händlers ect.


----------



## destill (4. Juli 2009)

Ist also gewerblich.


----------



## bobtailoner (4. Juli 2009)

ist also gewerblich!
finden die leute von hartje und sportimport auich weniger lustig!


----------



## biketunE (4. Juli 2009)

Das Problem wurde schon öfters hier angesprochen. 

Auch mehrere Nachrichten gingen an die Admins. Bisher absolut null Reaktion, scheint dann also wohl so in Ordnung zu sein. Thomas liest hier auch mit, Antworten gibts keine.


----------



## decolocsta (4. Juli 2009)

das ist normal hier im Forum, gibt hier und da Leute mit Sonderrechten, 
da sind z.b. einige KTWRler die machen dürfen was sie wollen und am ende sogar noch mit Moderatoren Rechten für ihren massiven Spam, rassistische Äusserungen usw. belohnt werden, wärend andere für einen bruchteil davon gleich gekickt werden.
Dann die gewerblichen Verkäufer im Bikemarkt, ich oder du würden da sofort gebremst werden, bei denen geht das klar.
Und hier und da ein paar einzelne "Elitären" User die auch machen dürfen was sie wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (4. Juli 2009)

yep, bin ja net so oft deiner meinung, aber da geb ich dir zu 100% recht


----------



## decolocsta (4. Juli 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> yep, bin ja net so oft deiner meinung, aber da geb ich dir zu 100% recht



das ist das netteste was ich den ganzen Tag gehört hab


----------



## sun909 (7. Juli 2009)

Kurze Frage:

Ist es eigentlich in Ordnung, wenn ein (m.E. gewerblicher Händler) 13 Räder en bloc im Bikemarkt anbietet?

Weiß ja nicht, ob der ursprünglich doch mal für private Angebot gedachte Bikemarkt, jetzt damit aufgeblasen wird/werden soll...

Der Link:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=500&ppuser=133335

grüße
sun909


----------



## decolocsta (7. Juli 2009)

allein der Name klingt kein bischen Gewerblich


----------



## gobo206 (7. Juli 2009)

Na davon gibts mehrere.....
Weil soviel Neubikes kann man sich nicht kaufen um deren Teile 
zu tauschen/verkloppen


----------



## bobtailoner (7. Juli 2009)

das ist ja genau das was den bikemarkt kaputt macht.
dann müsste man doch zumindest den gewerblichen nutzern eine höhere gebühr abnehmen als uns kleinen leuten die ihr zeug los werden wollen.
so is das alles nur noch beschi5s


----------



## sun909 (7. Juli 2009)

na ja, 

Gebühr ist mir ja noch egal. Aber gewerbliche sollten zumindest entsprechend gekennzeichnet werden, damit die User wissen, dass sie im Rahmen der Gewährleistung und oder Fernabsatzgesetz z.B. den Artikel innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückschicken dürfen...

grüße
sun909


----------



## bobtailoner (7. Juli 2009)

geb ich dir recht. 
man sollte sie definitiv kennzeichnen. aber ich denke auch, dafür, dass sie diese plattform gewerblich nutzen und damit die taschen voll machen, sollten sie einen gewissen abschlag in form einer gebühr zahlen


----------



## haha (7. Juli 2009)

mei leuts, was habt ihr den für ein problem mit gewerblichen? ist doch ne tolle sache, dass man hier manchmal richtig gute schnäppchen machen kann.. wenn ich zum beispiel im shop ne gabel rumstehen habe, die sich seit 6 monaten nicht verkaufen lässt, warum sollte ich diese dann nicht hier zum einkaufspreis anbieten? 
und zur preisvereisserei: da würde ich mir eher sorgen über div. großhändler machen (namen nenn ich jetzt mal keinen). alles aufkaufen was geht, und für nen minimalgewinn weiterverscheppern. die mtb-branche ist sowieso so versaut von den preisen her.. der normale kleine händler bekommt z.b. bei rock shox gerade mal den EK, den einige große ohne probleme im internet anbieten können.
meine meinung zum thema gewerblich im bikemarkt:
die meisten neutteile, die hier über den tisch gehen, decken für die meisten verkäufer gerade mal die versandkosten und den aufwand, den artikel hier einzustellen bzw. die vielen fragen der potentiellen käufer zu beantworten.. ich seh da kein problem. es gibt natürlich auch schwarze schafe, keine frage..


----------



## decolocsta (7. Juli 2009)

genau, das machen die aus reiner Mitmenschlichkeit, so wie es auch der Napalm einem öfter verkaufen will, keinen Gewinn machen sondern den Leuten was gutes tun.....und morgen kommt der Osterhase...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (7. Juli 2009)

jo. das ist mir beim napalm auch schon aufgefallen. oder zilli...


----------



## haha (7. Juli 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> genau, das machen die aus reiner Mitmenschlichkeit, so wie es auch der Napalm einem öfter verkaufen will, keinen Gewinn machen sondern den Leuten was gutes tun.....und morgen kommt der Osterhase...



wenn du dir die preise von napalm mal ansehen würdest und über den normalen ek bescheid wüsstest, würdest du bemerken, dass er bei diesen preisen fast nichts dran verdient..


----------



## decolocsta (7. Juli 2009)

du sagst es....normalen ek....du schreibst doch selber, ek ist nicht ek


----------



## napalmdeath (7. Juli 2009)

haha schrieb:


> wenn du dir die preise von napalm mal ansehen würdest und über den normalen ek bescheid wüsstest, würdest du bemerken, dass er bei diesen preisen fast nichts dran verdient..



stimmt! und wenn mann auch noch bedenkt,das ich die teile nicht! vom hersteller oder grosshaendler bekomme,sondern nur auf den normalen! weg...
aber eigendlich auch egal,hier kann man schreiben was man will...glauben will es keiner.


----------



## biketunE (7. Juli 2009)

haha schrieb:


> wenn du dir die preise von napalm mal ansehen würdest und über den normalen ek bescheid wüsstest, würdest du bemerken, dass er bei diesen preisen fast nichts dran verdient..



es gibt solche eks und andere eks. die ekpreise von hartje z.b. wird napalmdeath sicherlich nicht so weitergeben, das wäre nur ein wechselgeschäft. auf der anderen seite lässt der ein oder andere die wertschöpfungssteuer weg, aber da möchte ich nichts unterstellen. irgendwann wirds da probleme geben, es gibt andere foren da gibt es mittlerweile nichtmal mehr ein privaten handelsplatz u.a. aus diesen gründen.


----------



## bobtailoner (7. Juli 2009)

und genau das ist das traurige. der private markt sollte doch das sein was die leute her bringt. der kommerzielle handel hat mit online shops genug spielraum um die preise der shops weiter kaputt zu machen


----------



## napalmdeath (7. Juli 2009)

biketunE schrieb:


> es gibt solche eks und andere eks. die ekpreise von hartje z.b. wird napalmdeath sicherlich nicht so weitergeben, das wäre nur ein wechselgeschäft. auf der anderen seite lässt der ein oder andere die wertschöpfungssteuer weg, aber da möchte ich nichts unterstellen. irgendwann wirds da probleme geben, es gibt andere foren da gibt es mittlerweile nichtmal mehr ein privaten handelsplatz u.a. aus diesen gründen.



lol


----------



## jiri (8. Juli 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> und genau das ist das traurige. der private markt sollte doch das sein was die leute her bringt. der kommerzielle handel hat mit online shops genug spielraum um die preise der shops weiter kaputt zu machen



Verstehe jetzt immer noch nicht, wo das Problem ist, wenn hier nen paar Händler günstig Zeug anbieten. 
WIllst du deinen gebrauchten Kram teurer verkaufen, als die Dealer ihr neues Zeuch und ärgerst dich deshalb?


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Juli 2009)

jiri schrieb:


> Verstehe jetzt immer noch nicht, wo das Problem ist, wenn hier nen paar Händler günstig Zeug anbieten.
> WIllst du deinen gebrauchten Kram teurer verkaufen, als die Dealer ihr neues Zeuch und ärgerst dich deshalb?


Das wäre für mich der einzig logische Grund. Jeder normale User freut sich doch wenn er zu guten Konditionen Teile kaufen kann?

Genau so wenig verstehe ich das rumgehacke auf napalmdeath, ich denke bei einigen Usern spielt da einfach Neid ne große Rolle. Macht euch mal locker und lasst ihn seine Teile verkaufen, er schadet doch keinem damit. 

Was macht ihr in 30 Jahren, am Fenster hängen und die Polizei anrufen wenn der Nachbar falsch parkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napalmdeath (8. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das wäre für mich der einzig logische Grund. Jeder normale User freut sich doch wenn er zu guten Konditionen Teile kaufen kann?
> 
> Genau so wenig verstehe ich das rumgehacke auf napalmdeath, ich denke bei einigen Usern spielt da einfach Neid ne große Rolle. Macht euch mal locker und lasst ihn seine Teile verkaufen, er schadet doch keinem damit.


----------



## thaper (8. Juli 2009)

also ich persönlich fände es lästiger wenn da jmd. den markt überflutet mit boxxer gabeln.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. Juli 2009)

ich verstehe auch nicht das sich hier Gewerbliche/Importeure die ihren neuen Kram hier auch unter normalem Preis angeboten haben sich jetzt über andere beklagen, aber das ist bestimmt höhere Wirtschaft und ich schnall das nur wieder nicht


----------



## Goef (8. Juli 2009)

AM besten is immer noch privat vorbei gehen das ding mitnehmeen und das Geld bar geben !!!
dann wäre sowas nie passiert..


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> [...] Macht euch mal locker und lasst ihn seine Teile verkaufen, er schadet doch keinem damit.


doch... genau den händlern, die über einen normalen onlineshop ihr zeugs verticken... also quasi der freien marktwirtschaft und letzten endes damit gar der gesellschaft


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Juli 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> doch... genau den händlern, die über einen normalen onlineshop ihr zeugs verticken... also quasi der freien marktwirtschaft und letzten endes damit gar der gesellschaft



Ja genau, nachdem das Thema "Onlineshops schaden den Fachgeschäften" nun so langsam abflaut, kommt nun ein neues Feindbild: die Kleinanzeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (8. Juli 2009)

einfach nur schwachsinn


----------



## napalmdeath (8. Juli 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> einfach nur schwachsinn



jap,das meiste hier ist schwachsinn..


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Juli 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> einfach nur schwachsinn



Da hast Du meine volle Zustimmung


----------



## bobtailoner (8. Juli 2009)

mein standpunkt ist halt folgender:

bikemarkt=privatanzeigen

online shops= gewerblich


----------



## tokessa (9. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das wäre für mich der einzig logische Grund. Jeder normale User freut sich doch wenn er zu guten Konditionen Teile kaufen kann?
> 
> Genau so wenig verstehe ich das rumgehacke auf napalmdeath, ich denke bei einigen Usern spielt da einfach Neid ne große Rolle. Macht euch mal locker und lasst ihn seine Teile verkaufen, er schadet doch keinem damit.
> 
> Was macht ihr in 30 Jahren, am Fenster hängen und die Polizei anrufen wenn der Nachbar falsch parkt?



Meine meinung.


----------



## Khaane (14. Juli 2009)

Hmhh, hatte früher einige Sachen gekauft und verkauft - Aber eine solche Abzocke mit den 5  ist mir noch bei keinem Forum untergekommen, und ich bin auf sehr vielen Foren aktives Marktplatzmitglied. 

Wollte gerade nen Laufradsatz einstellen - Aber hat sich wohl erledigt, muss ich auf Ebay ausweichen.

Die Mitteilung der Adressdaten und die Freischaltung durch die Mods hätte als Sicherheitsmaßnahme vollkommen gereicht.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Juli 2009)

Khaane schrieb:


> Aber eine solche Abzocke mit den 5 â¬ ist mir noch bei keinem Forum untergekommen,
> 
> Wollte gerade nen Laufradsatz einstellen - Aber hat sich wohl erledigt, muss ich auf Ebay ausweichen.



Das passt irgendwie absolut nicht zusammen. Wenn hier jemand abzockt, dann wohl Ebay. FÃ¼r meine Vario SattelstÃ¼tze die ich dort am Sonntag fÃ¼r 158â¬ verkauft habe, darf ich 9,45â¬ nur an Verkaufsprovision abdrÃ¼cken - das ist abzocke 

Wenn Dein Laufradsatz auch nur 70â¬ bringt, zahlst Du 5â¬ Ebay Provision + AngebotsgebÃ¼hr...

Die einmaligen 5â¬ hier im Forum sind dagegen absolut lÃ¤cherlich


----------



## napalmdeath (14. Juli 2009)

Khaane schrieb:


> Hmhh, hatte früher einige Sachen gekauft und verkauft - Aber eine solche Abzocke mit den 5  ist mir noch bei keinem Forum untergekommen, und ich bin auf sehr vielen Foren aktives Marktplatzmitglied.
> 
> Wollte gerade nen Laufradsatz einstellen - Aber hat sich wohl erledigt, muss ich auf Ebay ausweichen.
> 
> Die Mitteilung der Adressdaten und die Freischaltung durch die Mods hätte als Sicherheitsmaßnahme vollkommen gereicht.



lol


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Juli 2009)

ich lolle mit


----------



## napalmdeath (14. Juli 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ich lolle mit



hahaha...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (14. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Was macht ihr in 30 Jahren, am Fenster hängen und die Polizei anrufen wenn der Nachbar falsch parkt?


Das mache ich ja heute schon - mit 20 Jahren


----------



## Khaane (14. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das passt irgendwie absolut nicht zusammen. Wenn hier jemand abzockt, dann wohl Ebay. Für meine Vario Sattelstütze die ich dort am Sonntag für 158 verkauft habe, darf ich 9,45 nur an Verkaufsprovision abdrücken - das ist abzocke
> 
> Wenn Dein Laufradsatz auch nur 70 bringt, zahlst Du 5 Ebay Provision + Angebotsgebühr...
> 
> Die einmaligen 5 hier im Forum sind dagegen absolut lächerlich



Und wieviel hättest hier auf dem Marktplatz bekommen - Ganz sicher keine 158 , sondern evtl. 120 .

Naja, mich persönlich schreckt die Identprozedur ab, viel zu aufwändig für einen Gelegenheitsverkäufer wie mich - Entsprechend habe ich den Laufradsatz bei Ebay eingestellt.


----------



## napalmdeath (14. Juli 2009)

Khaane schrieb:


> Und wieviel hättest hier auf dem Marktplatz bekommen - Ganz sicher keine 158 , sondern evtl. 120 .
> 
> Naja, mich persönlich schreckt die Identprozedur ab, viel zu aufwändig für einen Gelegenheitsverkäufer wie mich - Entsprechend habe ich den Laufradsatz bei Ebay eingestellt.



hi,
ist gegenueber ebay,nicht mal halb so aufwaendig,
gruesse,
markus


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Juli 2009)

Khaane schrieb:


> Und wieviel hÃ¤ttest hier auf dem Marktplatz bekommen - Ganz sicher keine 158 â¬, sondern evtl. 120 â¬.


Die 150â¬ fÃ¼r eine Nagelneue Joplin R hÃ¤tte ich auch hier bekommen, ist aber auch ein schlechtes Beispiel, da hier im Forum extrem unbeliebt. Das ist aber gar nicht das Thema, sondern das Du die einmalige, lÃ¤cherliche GebÃ¼hr von 5â¬ als Abzocke bezeichnest, die horrenden GebÃ¼hren von Ebay sind aber anscheinend ok fÃ¼r Dich.


...


----------



## gobo206 (15. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> sondern das Du die einmalige, lächerliche Gebühr von 5 als Abzocke bezeichnest, die horrenden Gebühren von Ebay sind aber anscheinend ok für Dich.
> ...



Einmalig ist die Gebühr aber nicht...
Und bei eBay hast Du ein extrem breiteres Publikum

Trotzdem ist der Ablauf hier ohne Probleme und schnell erledigt
anmelden, PayPal zahlen, 2 Tage später Post, fertig

Aber leider gehen halt Angebote die man hier einstellt unter, wenn leute in der selben zeit 100 Artikel hier einstellen und jeden 2ten Tag erneuern


----------



## sun909 (21. Juli 2009)

Hi,
aus anderen Foren kenne ich es so, dass Anzeigen z.B. erst nach 3 Tagen nach oben gebracht werden. 

Ansonsten werden sie gelöscht durch die Mods. 

Aber dann wäre im Bikemarkt wahrscheinlich gar nichts mehr los, wenn nicht einige ihre 30 Sachen alle 1,5 Tage wieder einstellen 

So kann man den Schein auch wahren...

grüße
sun909


----------



## chri55 (21. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> So kann man den Schein auch wahren...





diese Rumgejammer ist so lächerlich...


----------



## dreeamigos (21. Juli 2009)

hiiiiiiiiii
ich hab mal eine frage
ich will was reinstellen müss ich zuerst die 5 bezahlen dan kan ich was reinsetllen oder geht des anderst mit reinstellen z.b ein bike??????


----------



## thaper (21. Juli 2009)

erstmaln deutschauffrischungskurs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (21. Juli 2009)

Erst zahlen,dann freischaltung,dann Anzeige einstellen...


----------



## stadtguerillero (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo!
Dem muss ich leider beipflichten:


Aber leider gehen halt Angebote die man hier einstellt unter, wenn Leute in der selben Zeit 100 Artikel hier einstellen und jeden 2ten Tag erneuern[/QUOTE]


Ist vielleicht nicht ganz so Arg, kommt aber ziemlich hin.

Das mit dem Häkchen ist aber gut und richtig

Gruss


----------



## napalmdeath (22. Juli 2009)

stadtguerillero schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Dem muss ich leider beipflichten:
> 
> 
> Aber leider gehen halt Angebote die man hier einstellt unter, wenn Leute in der selben Zeit 100 Artikel hier einstellen und jeden 2ten Tag erneuern




Ist vielleicht nicht ganz so Arg, kommt aber ziemlich hin.

Das mit dem Häkchen ist aber gut und richtig

Gruss[/QUOTE]

hi,
ihr habt die ganze naechste woche ruhe vor mir bzw vor meinen anzeigen ;-)
bin dann im urlaub..
gruesse,
markus


----------



## biggi71 (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo , 

5 Euro hin oder 5 Euro her . Das finde ich nicht so schlimm . Was ich Schlimmer finde sind die absolut unfairen Angebote die man mittlerweile immer mehr bekommt wenn man was in den Bike Markt einstellt . Zum Beispiel verkäuft man eine 2008 er Reba Race in Top Zustand für 180 Euro ( Ich denke ein fairer Preis ) und man wir zugemüllt mit angeboten " Ich würde 100 Euro bezahlen " . Und ich denke das ist nicht nur bei mir so .


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. Juli 2009)

ja und weiter, was soll man dagegen machen?

die Angebotmails lesen, drüber lachen und löschen, FERTIG


----------



## Levty (23. Juli 2009)

biggi71 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> 5 Euro hin oder 5 Euro her . Das finde ich nicht so schlimm . Was ich Schlimmer finde sind die absolut unfairen Angebote die man mittlerweile immer mehr bekommt wenn man was in den Bike Markt einstellt . Zum Beispiel verkäuft man eine 2008 er Reba Race in Top Zustand für 180 Euro ( Ich denke ein fairer Preis ) und man wir zugemüllt mit angeboten " Ich würde 100 Euro bezahlen " . Und ich denke das ist nicht nur bei mir so .



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oW2TX5zUA6I"]YouTube - Das Leben des Brian - Feilschen[/ame]

Siehste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napalmdeath (23. Juli 2009)

biggi71 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> 5 Euro hin oder 5 Euro her . Das finde ich nicht so schlimm . Was ich Schlimmer finde sind die absolut unfairen Angebote die man mittlerweile immer mehr bekommt wenn man was in den Bike Markt einstellt . Zum Beispiel verkäuft man eine 2008 er Reba Race in Top Zustand für 180 Euro ( Ich denke ein fairer Preis ) und man wir zugemüllt mit angeboten " Ich würde 100 Euro bezahlen " . Und ich denke das ist nicht nur bei mir so .



normal..


----------



## argh (24. Juli 2009)

biggi71 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> 5 Euro hin oder 5 Euro her . Das finde ich nicht so schlimm . Was ich Schlimmer finde sind die absolut unfairen Angebote die man mittlerweile immer mehr bekommt wenn man was in den Bike Markt einstellt . Zum Beispiel verkäuft man eine 2008 er Reba Race in Top Zustand für 180 Euro ( Ich denke ein fairer Preis ) und man wir zugemüllt mit angeboten " Ich würde 100 Euro bezahlen " . Und ich denke das ist nicht nur bei mir so .



Es gibt ja wirklich Schlimmeres. Entweder löschst Du die Anfrage gleich oder Du bist nett und unterbreitest dem Interessenten einen Gegenvorschlag.

Pfft. Egal. Dann verkauft doch bei ebay.


----------



## DaBoom (24. Juli 2009)

Naja, liegt aber auch daran dass einige unverschämte Preisvorstellungen haben. Da kann man auch gleich bei einem der bekannten Shops einkaufen. 
Artikel ist zu dem 100% neu und unbenutzt, sowie die Möglichkeit der Rückgabe


----------



## carthum (25. Juli 2009)

Ich verkaufe hier lieber als bei Ebay, da der Aufwand hier geringer ist und man gleich das richtige Publikum hat. Bei neuen Artikeln erzielt man meiner Erfahrung nach um die 60 % vom Neupreis, bei gebrauchten deutlich weniger (es sei denn, es sind Klassiker). Mir ist es aber lieber, ich bekomme paar Euro weniger, als dass der Kram ewig bei mir herumliegt, davon wird es auch nicht besser.

Auf unverschämte Angebote braucht man sich ja nicht einlassen...kann schließlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, was noch ok und was schon "unverschämt" ist. Vielmals macht auch der Ton die Musik, sprich wenn mir jemand ohne ein Hallo einen Mail wie "geb dir 100 e" schreibt, am besten noch mit paar Fehlern, dann antworte ich auch nicht drauf.


----------



## dhill (28. Juli 2009)

Also hab mich hier grad mal durchgelesen.
Hab mich zum Beispiel heute dazu entschlossen meine Fox 36 zu verkaufen und denke mir grade: So ein Mist, wÃ¼rde die jetzt gern einstellen und nicht erst in ner Woche...und dann noch â¬ 5,- fÃ¼r einmal was zu verkaufen
Na ja dann lieber bei E-bay
Ride on


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Juli 2009)

Hättest Du heute gleich per Paypal die 5 bezahlst, könntest Du schon morgen verkaufen. Der Brief ist innerhalb von 24h da und nciht erst nach einer Woche.

Und über die die Gebühr von 5 braucht man nicht reden. Verkaufst Du die 36 für 400, zahlst Du 21,50 Verkaufprovision


----------



## Hubschraubär (28. Juli 2009)

Es gibt halt immer Leute die einiges nicht begreifen. Z.B. den Unterschied zwischen einer Gebühr für eine Registrierung die erwiesener Maßen dem Verkäufer absolut nichts bringt und selbst dann zu entrichten ist wenn man den Artikel gar nicht los wird und einer Verkaufsprovision die eben nur bei erfolgreichem Verkauf anfällt.
Zumal man bei Ebay einen weitaus grösseren Interessentenkreis hat, egal um was für Artikel es sich handelt. Dementsprechend erzielt man bei Ebay auch weitaus höhere Verkaufspreise als hier im Forum und somit fällt die Provision gar nicht mehr ins Gewicht.
Aber die Milchmädchen sterben nicht aus ...
Zum Beispiel hatte ich hier u.a. eine neue XT Kurbel aus einem neuen MTB angeboten, da wird versucht von 100 auf 80 Euro runterzuhandeln und Versand soll ich auch noch übernehmen. Bei Ebay für 126 Euro zuzüglich Versand verkauft.
Oder einen neuen DT Swiss Enduro Laufradsatz mit E540 Felgen der wurde hier für angebotene 150 Euro für zu teuer befunden. Bei Ebay für 200 Euro verkauft. 
Das sind nur zwei Beispiele von vielen.
Wer nicht rechnen kann oder seine Teile weit unter Wert abgeben will der kann sich ja hier mit den Preisdrückern und ewigen PN's rumärgern.
Wer einfach zum Marktwert verkaufen will, setzt die Teile bei Ebay rein.


----------



## mfgoods (29. Juli 2009)

wollt mal wieder was verkaufen, dann das: 5â¬....brief....hÃ¤?! ...und tschÃ¼Ã!


----------



## mkernbach (29. Juli 2009)

Also die 5â¬ sind doch lÃ¤cherlich wenig. DafÃ¼r das man 2 Jahre lang unbegrenzt Artikel ohne ProvisionsgebÃ¼hr verscherbeln darf. 

Hab Montag den Ident beantragt und Dienstag lag er im Briefkasten..


----------



## Tobirace (29. Juli 2009)

Und so polarisiert ebay die forummittglieder. Der eine findet es besser auf ebay zu verkaufen und der andere schätzt das forum. 
Ich als käufer habe gern einen festen preis, den ich entweder bezahle oder ich lasse den deal....es sei denn der preis ist VHB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nullinger (2. August 2009)

Hubschraubär schrieb:


> Es gibt halt immer Leute die einiges nicht begreifen. Z.B. den Unterschied zwischen einer Gebühr für eine Registrierung die erwiesener Maßen dem Verkäufer absolut nichts bringt und selbst dann zu entrichten ist wenn man den Artikel gar nicht los wird und einer Verkaufsprovision die eben nur bei erfolgreichem Verkauf anfällt.
> Zumal man bei Ebay einen weitaus grösseren Interessentenkreis hat, egal um was für Artikel es sich handelt. Dementsprechend erzielt man bei Ebay auch weitaus höhere Verkaufspreise als hier im Forum und somit fällt die Provision gar nicht mehr ins Gewicht.
> Aber die Milchmädchen sterben nicht aus ...
> Zum Beispiel hatte ich hier u.a. eine neue XT Kurbel aus einem neuen MTB angeboten, da wird versucht von 100 auf 80 Euro runterzuhandeln und Versand soll ich auch noch übernehmen. Bei Ebay für 126 Euro zuzüglich Versand verkauft.
> ...



 Aber mal ehrlich: Die Milchmädchen bei Ebay sind sicher deutlich in der Überzahl. Da wird munter bis über den Verkaufspreis diverser Onlineshops gesteigert. Deine XT-Kurbel (es sein denn es war was sehr spezielles) kriegste für etwa den gleichen Preis in Onlineshops. Und so sieht es mit fast allem was bei Ebay verkauft wird aus. Das ist die reinste Apotheke.
Klar, für den Verkäufer ist das positiv wenn er seine Teile für viel Geld  losschlagen kann (schliesslich geht da ja nicht mal mehr Mehrwertsteuer ab), aber dann bitte nicht beschweren wenn hier eben einer das nicht zahlen mag. Klar sind manche Preiswünsche von Käufern nicht realistisch, aber da muss man ja auch nicht verkaufen.

Beste Grüsse
Nullinger


----------



## Hubschraubär (2. August 2009)

Was interessiert mich als Verkäufer denn ob die Käufer nicht rechnen können und soviel bezahlen wie im normalen Onlineshop? Bei der Debatte hier um die sinnfreie Registrierung geht es nun mal um die Verkäufer die dafür zahlen sollen dass sie keinerlei Vorteile haben.
Die meisten Verkäufer wollen für ihre Artikel einen möglichst guten Preis erzielen, und da ist nun mal Ebay die erste Wahl. Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist sei mal dahingestellt.
Was du hier mit Mehrwertsteuer bei Privatverkäufen andeuten willst ist mir allerdings rätselhaft. 

Hier kann man neue Artikel auch direkt 20% unter den günstigsten Onlineshoppreisen anbieten und bekommt trotzdem Angebote mit dummen Sprüchen und lächerlichen Dumpingpreisen. Von den "Interessenten" mit Hinhaltetaktik mal ganz zu zu schweigen ...
Ganz nebenbei sind bei Ebay die registrierten Mitglieder auch 18 Jahre und damit strafmündig. 
Hier hilft auch die supi Registrierungsgebühr nicht dagagen wenn jemand sein Geld einem 12Jährigen schickt - oder habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## dreamdeep (2. August 2009)

Es geht doch letzten Endes hier nur darum, dass sich User Ã¼ber die "unverschÃ¤mte" GebÃ¼hr von 5â¬ aufregen, bei Ebay aber das vielfache dieser GebÃ¼hren zahlen ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken. 

Die Frage wo die Teile mehr bringen ist hier vÃ¶llig irrelevant. Da hat das IBC auch keinen Einfluss drauf, sondern das ist Sache der User. Weiterhin hÃ¤ngt das auch sehr von den verkauften Teilen ab. XT Teile bringen bei Ebay immer spitzen Preise, wer die im Bikemarkt verkauft ist selbst Schuld. Ein Komplettrad mit guter Ausstattung geht dagegen oft zu lÃ¤cherlichen Preisen Ã¼ber den Tisch.

NatÃ¼rlich rechnet man die Ebay GebÃ¼hren in den Verkaufspreis mit ein und bei manchen VerkÃ¤ufen geht das auf, bei anderen wiederum nicht. Das gleiche gilt aber auch fÃ¼r die IBC GebÃ¼hr, nur das die 5â¬ beim ersten Verkauf verbucht sind, danach verkauft man kostenlos. Ob man ein Teil dann besser bei Ebay oder im Bikemarkt verkauft, kann man dann je nach Produkt individuell entscheiden. 

Ebay GebÃ¼hren fallen Ã¼brigens, je nach gewÃ¤hlter Verkaufsoption, auch bei einem nicht verkauften Artikel an.

EDIT: ich klink mich aus den Thread jetzt mal aus. Gibt da von meiner Seite aus auch nicht mehr viel dazu zu sagen. Ist auch etwas mÃ¼hsam, da sich einer der Diskussionsteilnehmer auf meiner Ignoreliste befindet


----------



## Nullinger (2. August 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Es geht doch letzten Endes hier nur darum, dass sich User über die "unverschämte" Gebühr von 5 aufregen, bei Ebay aber das vielfache dieser Gebühren zahlen ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken.
> 
> Die Frage wo die Teile mehr bringen ist hier völlig irrelevant. Da hat das IBC auch keinen Einfluss drauf, sondern das ist Sache der User. Weiterhin hängt das auch sehr von den verkauften Teilen ab. XT Teile bringen bei Ebay immer spitzen Preise, wer die im Bikemarkt verkauft ist selbst Schuld. Ein Komplettrad mit guter Ausstattung geht dagegen oft zu lächerlichen Preisen über den Tisch.
> 
> Natürlich rechnet man die Ebay Gebühren in den Verkaufspreis mit ein und bei manchen Verkäufen geht das auf, bei anderen wiederum nicht. Das gleiche gilt aber auch für die IBC Gebühr, nur das die 5 beim ersten Verkauf verbucht sind, danach verkauft man kostenlos. Ob man ein Teil dann besser bei Ebay oder im Bikemarkt verkauft, kann man dann je nach Produkt individuell entscheiden.




Hatte nur das Genöle von zu niedrigen Preisen im Bikemarkt und dass bei Ebay alles besser ist satt (war ja mehrfach zu lesen). Die 5  Gebühr sind jetzt ja nicht sooo viel. Ob das für die Sicherheit was bringt ist zweifelhaft, und dass es lästig sein kann mit unverschämten PNs oder Mails belästigt zu werden ist auch klar. Andererseits: Einfach nicht beachten und löschen...

Beste Grüsse...


----------



## MO_Thor (4. August 2009)

Tobirace schrieb:


> Ich als käufer habe gern einen festen preis, den ich entweder bezahle oder ich lasse den deal....es sei denn der preis ist VHB


Das erinnert mich stark an die letzten 5 Wochen. Da mir mein Bike geklaut wurde, war ich fast jeden Tag im Bikemarkt unterwegs auf der Suche nach was fahrbaren. Ob Rahmen oder Komplettbike war mir egal.
Was mir aber überaus negativ aufgefallen ist: Anzeigen ohne Preisangabe. Dahinter steckten in meinen Fällen immer solche Leute, die gerne zuviel verlangen. Zum Beispiel war da der SC Bullit-Rahmen, Bj. 2005. Da kein Preis angegeben war, hatte ich einfach 450 Euro geboten. Dem Verkäufer war mein Angebot zu niedrig, aber anstatt dann einfach mal zu verhandeln (was ja auch per Mail geht), blockte er sämtliche Angebote meinerseits einfach ab. Selbst 650 schienen ihm noch zu wenig.
So ähnlich lief es dann auch bei den folgenden 7 Verkäufern ab. 
"Preis: n/a" heißt für mich "Verkäufer will zuviel haben"

Sollte hier jemals mit dem Gedanken gespielt werden, eine Pflicht zur Preisangabe einzuführen: ich bin dafür!
Mir als potentieller Käufer bleiben nur Fotos und die Verkäuferangaben, um den Wert einzuschätzen. Entsprechend weiß ich nicht, wie hoch der Wert tatsächlich liegt.


----------



## Pelzi1988 (26. August 2009)

Also ich hatte mich auch entschlossen die 5â¬ zu zahlen. Wie hier schon erwÃ¤hnt ein gutes Angebot fÃ¼r 2 Jahre, weil man bei ebay ein haufen Provision lassen muss. Allerdings scheint das nicht zu laufen. Am 20.08.09 sollte der Brief angeblich verschickt sein, heute ist der 26.08.09 und er ist immernoch nicht da. Da ist wohl was schief gelaufen, ich hoffe der kommt noch...


----------



## decolocsta (26. August 2009)

Glückwunsch


----------



## ewoq (26. August 2009)

MO_Thor schrieb:


> Sollte hier jemals mit dem Gedanken gespielt werden, eine Pflicht zur Preisangabe einzuführen: ich bin dafür!



gibt es eigentlich, wird nur nicht eingehalten.


----------



## Romster77 (28. August 2009)

ewoq schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich, wird nur nicht eingehalten.




Dann sollte man diese Angebote sofort löschen wie z.B in der Bmx-Lounge.

Dies wäre eine möglichkeit.

Gruß Roman.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kio2608 (30. August 2009)

Romster77 schrieb:


> Dann sollte man diese Angebote sofort löschen wie z.B in der Bmx-Lounge.
> 
> Dies wäre eine möglichkeit.
> 
> Gruß Roman.



da bin ich auch mal stark dafür!!!


----------



## rigger (30. August 2009)

Dafür wäre ich auch!!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (31. August 2009)

Wenn keiner diese Angebote meldet, wird kein Admin darauf aufmerksam... Nun liegts an euch!

Bitte aber nicht jedes Angebot melden, wo kein Preis dabei steht!
Der Khujand z.B. schreibt nie Preise in das dafür vorgesehene Feld, jedoch stehen in seinen Anzeigen immer die Preise mit drin.

Ich selbst habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt bei diversen Teilen hier und da keinen Preis anzugeben und das nicht aus dem Grund, dass ich mehr haben will, als der Wert ist. Aber ich kenne die Gegenseite zu gut, ein tolles Teil aufgespürt aber ohne Preisangabe...lästig sowas!


----------



## kroiterfee (31. August 2009)

dann muss das mal einer dem khjuand erzählen.


----------



## eltrash (31. August 2009)

eine Frage, was kann ich machen, wenn sich der Verkäufer nicht meldet? Es geht um http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/205067/cat/500 welche ich vor 7 Tagen bezahlt habe. Geldeingang wurde am Mittwoch per Mail bestätigt. Das war's. Bis heute kam weder die Gabel noch eine E-MAil zum Versandstatus. Ich habe mir dummerweise nur die Bankdaten geben lassen, nicht jedoch die Adresse. Dafür könnte ich mich im Nachhinein ohrfeigen. Was soll ich nun tun?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (31. August 2009)

am besten meldet man sich beim Zuständigen Admin, der kann Dir dann helfen.
hier im Thread bringt das genau nichts:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eltrash (31. August 2009)

ok, danke JOHN-DOE. Problemschilderung an Thomas is raus.


----------



## gobo206 (19. September 2009)

Hallo
Kann man nicht doch irgendwie von Seiten der Admins eine Unterscheidung von privaten und gewerblichen Verkäufen machen?

Im Moment werden auch wieder extrem viele Händleranzeigen geschaltet (Neuräder etc), wodurch die privaten Anzeigen heillos untergehen!
Da verschwindet meine eigene innerhalb von 1 Tag auf Seite 4
Zudem sollten eingestellte Anzeigen auch mal gelöscht werden, besonders von diesen Masseneinstellern,
denn die stellen oft den selben Artikel im 3 Tages-Takt neu an ohne den alten zu entfernen...da geht jeglicher Überblick verloren
(besonders wenn man den Markt im RSS nutzt)

Nur mal so als Anregung


----------



## radfuzzy (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
wie kann ich mein Angebot verlängern?
Ciao


----------



## Lörr (16. Oktober 2009)

Drei Tage bevor die Anzeige abläuft bekommst du ne mail, in der ein link zum verlängern ist


----------



## napalmdeath (26. Oktober 2009)

wie bekomme ich die daten eines ibc mitgliedes? im "betrugsfall"?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Oktober 2009)

am besten dem Thomas eine PN oder Mail schreiben, so weit ich weiß verwaltet er diese Daten


----------



## napalmdeath (26. Oktober 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> am besten dem Thomas eine PN oder Mail schreiben, so weit ich weiß verwaltet er diese Daten



hi,
ahhhsoo..und wenn ich keine antworten erhalte?
gruesse,
markus


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Oktober 2009)

dann hat er bestimmt nee Menge zu tun 

hast Du ihm schon geschrieben? wenn ja wann? das er nicht gleich nach 5 Minuten oder noch am selben Tag antworten kann, muss man ihm aber zu gestehen


----------



## napalmdeath (26. Oktober 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> dann hat er bestimmt nee Menge zu tun
> 
> hast Du ihm schon geschrieben? wenn ja wann? das er nicht gleich nach 5 Minuten oder noch am selben Tag antworten kann, muss man ihm aber zu gestehen



hi,
das ist mir klar...die letzte anfrage via mail war am 17ten.
gruesse,
markus


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Oktober 2009)

oh  ja dann schaue ich mal das ich ihn intern mal aufmerksam machen kann
hat aber bestimmt einen guten Grund das er noch nicht dazu gekommen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napalmdeath (26. Oktober 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> oh  ja dann schaue ich mal das ich ihn intern mal aufmerksam machen kann
> hat aber bestimmt einen guten Grund das er noch nicht dazu gekommen ist



hi,
muss mich wohl damit zufrieden geben...
gruesse,
markus


----------



## Thomas (27. Oktober 2009)

Sorry, deine Email hatte ich bekommen, aber nicht verstanden, dass ich noch was tun sollte da sie mit
"alles klar. danke dir fuer deine muehe,
markus"
endete. War ein Mißverständnis 

ich mail dir gleich was
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## napalmdeath (27. Oktober 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> Sorry, deine Email hatte ich bekommen, aber nicht verstanden, dass ich noch was tun sollte da sie mit
> "alles klar. danke dir fuer deine muehe,
> markus"
> endete. War ein Mißverständnis
> ...



hi,
ok,versuche mich beim naechstem mal deutlicher auszudruecken.
gruesse,
markus


----------



## napalmdeath (27. Oktober 2009)

hi,
habe die daten erhalten.
ohne missverstaendins gehts doch super schnell!
vielen dank,
markus


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Oktober 2009)




----------



## napalmdeath (27. Oktober 2009)

hi,
ich habe das erste mal die verifizierung und den zugriff auf die hinterlegeten daten nutzen muessen.
bis auf eine verzoegerung,duch ein missverstaendis,hat alles wunderbar geklappt.

ich brauchte dem ibc team nur eine kurze problembeschreibung geben..via mail ([email protected]).
als nachweis habe ich die entsprechenden mails zur kaufabwickung beigefuegt.

mir wurde die gemeldete adresse und ein hinweis zu kontaktaufnahme zugesendet.
ich brauchte nur noch die tele.nummer des verkaeufers ausfindig machen und nach einem klaerendem gespraech war alles geritzt.

ich danke dem ibc team fuer die unterstuetzung,sonst haette ich das geld nicht wiederbekommen.

gruesse,
markus


----------



## Michrat (1. November 2009)

Wenn es nur das wÃ¤re.

Ich bin immer wieder Ã¼berrascht wie versucht wird unglaublich âhorrendeâ Summen fÃ¼r ein gebrauchtes Bike, oder Part welches(r)  in der Regel auch noch vom Nachfolger abgelÃ¶st wurde, zu erzielen. 

Da sind oft Preise im Umlauf die das Doppelte betragen wie es ein âSchÃ¤tzerâ einstufen wÃ¼rde. 
Da wird versucht uns fÃ¼r dumm zu verkaufen.  Also Vorsicht und erst mal gut erkundigen.

Oft werden kleinere SchÃ¤den verheimlicht oder runter geredet. Die Ã¤ltesten SchlÃ¤uche in den LaufrÃ¤dern versteckt, oder gar andere, alte LaufrÃ¤der montiert, alte BremsbelÃ¤ge verwendet, anderer alter Lenker drauf, altes Tretlager rein usw. 

Ein dummer wird jeden Tag geboren ist die Devise. Der wird das Teil schon kaufen.

Mein Tipp. Probefahrt machen, Bike vorher genau ansehen gegebenenfalls in einer Werkstatt checken lassen. Kaufvertrag machen, RÃ¼ckgaberecht vereinbaren!

Die, die es ehrlich und fair meinen werden sich gerne darauf einlassen. 

Und vorsicht bei denen, die den Garantieanspruch besonders betont ausschlieÃen!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. November 2009)

? als Privater Verkäufer sollte man sogar ganz dringend jegliche Garantie und oder Gewährleistungansprüche ausschließen, ist nichts anderes wie bei Ebay 

zum Thema gesetzliche Gewährleistung: Beachten Sie bitte die folgenden Verkaufsbedingungen: Bitte stellen Sie ihre Fragen vor Abgabe eines Gebotes. * Der Artikel wird "so wie er ist" von Privat verkauft, dies bedeutet: Mit der Abgabe eines Gebotes erklären Sie sich ausdrücklich damit einverstanden, auf die Ihnen nach neuem EU-Recht gesetzlich zustehende Gewährleistung/Garantie und Rücknahme bei Gebrauchtwaren völlig zu verzichten. Der Artikel wird unter Ausschluss jeglicher Garantie und Gewährleistung versteigert. Das Versandrisiko geht zu Lasten des Käufers (wie in den eBay Bedingungen und in den AGB geregelt!). * Bieten Sie nicht, wenn Sie mit diesen Regeln nicht einverstanden sind. Wundern sie sich bitte nicht über diese Erklärung, denn sie wird schon in kurzer Zeit so oder ähnlich in jedem eBay-Angebot stehen. Das neue EU-Recht sieht eine einjährige Gewährleistung/Garantie bei Gebrauchtwaren vor. Dies mag für einen Händler tragbar oder angebracht sein, jedoch keinesfalls für einen privaten Verkäufer. Denn die Folgen aus dieser Bestimmung stehen in keiner vernünftigen Relation zum erzielten Ver/Kaufpreis. Im Allgemeinen besitze ich keine Rechnungen oder kann eine solche ausstellen. Noch einiges zur Klarheit: Der Bieter akzeptiert mit seinem Gebot, dass es sich bei dem Angebot um eine Versteigerung im Sinne des § 3 Abs. 5 des Fernabsatzgesetzes handelt. Dies bedeutet für den Höchstbietenden das er kein Widerrufsrecht gemäss dem Fernabsatzgesetz genießt.


----------



## hopfer (1. November 2009)

Könnt mal jemand der sich damit auskennt das ganze für den Bikemarkt umformulieren?

Danke!
MfG Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo206 (2. November 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ? als Privater Verkäufer sollte man sogar ganz dringend jegliche Garantie und oder Gewährleistungansprüche ausschließen, ist nichts anderes wie bei Ebay



Und wie ist das bei Usern die offenkundlich gewerblich anbieten?

Denn hier bewegen sich einige hart an der Grenze
=> Siehe da

Nicht nur Finanzrechtlich sondern auch Gewährleistungsrechtlich


----------



## Michrat (3. November 2009)

Der PrivatverkÃ¤ufer kann sich nicht um jeden Preis frei sprechen an @ John

Der Ã¼bliche Sprachgebrauch vermischt beide Institute. Geht also garnicht! 

Mal so als erlÃ¤uterung:

GewÃ¤hrleistung (MÃ¤ngelhaftung)

Die GewÃ¤hrleistung oder MÃ¤ngelhaftung (so nennt es das Gesetz) umschreibt die gesetzlichen Regelungen, die dem KÃ¤ufer im Rahmen eines Kaufvertrags zur Seite stehen, bei dem der VerkÃ¤ufer eine mangelhafte Ware oder Sache geliefert hat. GwÃ¤hrleistung bedeutet, dass der VerkÃ¤ufer dafÃ¼r einsteht, dass die verkaufte Sache frei von Sach- und RechtsmÃ¤ngeln ist. Der VerkÃ¤ufer haftet daher fÃ¼r alle MÃ¤ngel, die schon zum Zeitpunkt des Verkaufs bestanden haben, auch fÃ¼r solcheversteckte MÃ¤ngel, die erst spÃ¤ter bemerkbar werden. Undldies liebe Bikefreunde gild fÃ¼r jeden hier wenn er einen Mangel verschweigt, unabhÃ¤ngig davon ob er den AusschluÃ vereinbar hat oder nicht  Die GewÃ¤hrleistungsfrist betrÃ¤gt nach Â§ 438 BGB 24 und oder 48 Monate und kann bei Gebrauchtwaren per AGB oder Vereinbarung zwischen beiden Parteien auf 12 Monate verkÃ¼rzt werden. Zu Gunsten eines Verbrauchers gegenÃ¼ber dem Unternehmer wird beim VerbrauchsgÃ¼terkauf in den ersten 6 Monaten nach Ãbergabe vermutet, dass die Ware schon zum Lieferzeitpunkt mangelhaft war, es sei denn, der VerkÃ¤ufer kann nachweisen, dass der Mangel zum Zeitpunkt der Lieferung noch nicht bestand. Bemerkt der Kunde spÃ¤ter als 6 Monate nach dem Kauf den Mangel, so Ã¤ndert sich die Beweislast, d.h. nun muss er beweisen, dass der Gegenstand schon bei der Ãbergabe einen Mangel aufwies. Bei Mangelhaftigkeit der Sache stehen dem KÃ¤ufer die folgenden gesetzlichen Rechte zu:

o Anspruch auf NacherfÃ¼llung (Â§ 439 BGB), 

o RÃ¼cktrittsrecht (Â§ 440; Â§ 323; Â§ 326 Abs. 5 BGB und die dort genannten Vorschriften), 

o Minderung (Â§ 441 BGB), 

o Anspruch auf Schadensersatz (Â§ 437 Nr. 3 BGB und die dort genannten Vorschriften). 

Hier nur bei Gewerbetreibenden! 

Die Folgen des Sachmangels ergeben sich fÃ¼r das Kaufrecht aus Â§ 437 BGB. Die NacherfÃ¼llung ist dabei das vorrangige Recht. Sie ist zum einen durch die Lieferung einer neuen Sache (Austausch, oder technisch: Nachlieferung) oder durch die Beseitigung des Mangels (bspw. Reparatur, technisch: Nachbesserung) mÃ¶glich. Welche Art der NacherfÃ¼llung zu erbringen ist, bestimmt grundsÃ¤tzlich der KÃ¤ufer und nicht der VerkÃ¤ufer; eine vertragliche Verlagerung des Wahlrechts ist zwar prinzipiell, nicht aber beim VerbrauchsgÃ¼terkauf mÃ¶glich. 

Garantie ist keine GewÃ¤hrleistung! 

Der Ã¼bliche Sprachgebrauch vermischt fÃ¤lschlicherweise beide Begriffe. Im juristischen Sinn definiert eine Garantie die freiwillig vereinbarte Verpflichtung eines Garanten, wÃ¤hrend die GewÃ¤hrleistung direkt aus dem Gesetz abzuleiten ist. Im Handel ist die Garantie eine zusÃ¤tzlich zur gesetzlichen GewÃ¤hrleistungspflicht gemachte freiwillige und frei gestaltbare Dienstleistung eines HÃ¤ndlers oder Herstellers gegenÃ¼ber dem Kunden. HÃ¤ufig wird sie jedoch mit dieser verwechselt. Somit kann ein PrivatverkÃ¤ufer keine Garantie geben liebe Bikerfreunde 

Ein wichtiger Unterschied zwischen Garantie und GewÃ¤hrleistung besteht in folgendem:

â¢ Garantie: sichert eine unbedingte Schadensersatzleistung  

â¢ GewÃ¤hrleistung: definiert eine zeitlich befristete Nachbesserungsverpflichtung ausschlieÃlich fÃ¼r MÃ¤ngel, die zum Zeitpunkt des Verkaufs bereits bestanden. 

Ein Garantieversprechen ist damit eine zusÃ¤tzliche, freiwillige Leistung des HÃ¤ndlers und/oder des Herstellers (Die Hersteller bieten ganz unterschiedliche Servicearten: Vor-Ort-Service, Direktaustausch, PickUp & Return, BringIn, usw.). Nicht aber PrivatverkÃ¤ufer! Die Garantiezusage bezieht sich zumeist auf die FunktionsfÃ¤higkeit bestimmter Teile (oder des gesamten GerÃ¤ts) Ã¼ber einen bestimmten Zeitraum. Bei einer Garantie spielt der Zustand der Ware zum Zeitpunkt der Ãbergabe an den Kunden keine Rolle, da ja die FunktionsfÃ¤higkeit fÃ¼r den Zeitraum garantiert wird. 

Die gesetzliche GewÃ¤hrleistung bezieht sich auf die Mangelfreiheit des Kaufgegenstandes zum Zeitpunkt der Ãbergabe an den KÃ¤ufer. Genaueres siehe oben. FÃ¼r den Kunden ist zu beachten, dass durch eine Garantiezusage die gesetzliche GewÃ¤hrleistung in keinem Fall ersetzt oder gar â im Umfang oder der Zeitdauer â verringert werden kann, sondern immer nur neben der bzw. zusÃ¤tzlich zur gesetzlichen GewÃ¤hrleistung Anwendung findet.

Viele Verbraucher werfen Garantie und GewÃ¤hrleistung in einen "Topf". Doch das ist falsch. Grob kann man festhalten, dass GewÃ¤hrleistung Sache der HÃ¤ndler ist, Garantie Sache der Hersteller. WÃ¤hrend HÃ¤ndler zu einer GewÃ¤hrleistung gesetzlich verpflichtet sind, steht es den Herstellern frei, fÃ¼r ihre Produkte zu garantieren.

Wenn ein PrivatverkÃ¤ufer aber MÃ¤ngel oder SchÃ¤den verschweigt oder gar im Sinne Betrug ausÃ¼bt habe ich sowohl  AnsprÃ¼che an ihn auch wenn er sich von selbigen durch Ausschluss frei spricht


----------



## olivier (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo

Ich wollte eine Gabel verkaufen und bin daher auf die neuen Regeln im Bikemarkt aufmerksam geworden. Wurde die Übergangsfrist angepasst?

Ich kann keine neue Anzeige aufgeben. Am Ort wo der Link laut Hilfe sein sollte habe ich nix.

Ich wäre echt froh, wenn ich die noch verkaufen könnte. Ich ziehe in 3 Wochen um und möchte alles weg haben was nicht in den paar Tagen verschoben werden muss. Wenn ich zuerst den Brief in die Schweiz abwarten muss, klappt das nicht mehr.

Merci und Gruss
oli


----------



## decolocsta (1. Januar 2010)

lol


----------



## Stefan3500 (1. Januar 2010)

Michrat schrieb:


> Wenn es nur das wäre.
> 
> Ich bin immer wieder überrascht wie versucht wird unglaublich horrende Summen für ein gebrauchtes Bike, oder Part welches(r)  in der Regel auch noch vom Nachfolger abgelöst wurde, zu erzielen.
> 
> ...



ein Gebrauchtkäufer sollte schon in der Lage den Wert einer Sache richtig einzuschätzen. Es zwingt Ihn ja niemand zum Kauf!
Oder kaufst Du ein Pfund Zucker im Laden wenn es 100 kostet?

Die Beschreibung muss natürlich stimmen.

Ich finde im Gegenteil, das auch die Käufer sich wie Geschäftsfähige Personen verhalten sollten. Immer diese Scheinkäufe ohen das je Geld überwiesen oder wenigsten eine klärende Mail geschrieben wird. Das nervt hier schon extrem


----------



## vtrkalle (1. Januar 2010)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> ein GebrauchtkÃ¤ufer sollte schon in der Lage den Wert einer Sache richtig einzuschÃ¤tzen. Es zwingt Ihn ja niemand zum Kauf!
> Oder kaufst Du ein Pfund Zucker im Laden wenn es 100â¬ kostet?
> 
> Die Beschreibung muss natÃ¼rlich stimmen.
> ...



Ich habe hier schon einiges verkauft und gekauft und wurde noch nie enttÃ¤uscht, ich hatte noch keine ScheinkÃ¤ufe und hoffe das bleibt so.
GruÃ: vtrkalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vtrkalle (1. Januar 2010)

wird wohl ohne nicht gehen, versuch es hier 
http://www.velomarkt.ch/



olivier schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich wollte eine Gabel verkaufen und bin daher auf die neuen Regeln im Bikemarkt aufmerksam geworden. Wurde die Übergangsfrist angepasst?
> 
> ...


----------



## olivier (1. Januar 2010)

vtrkalle schrieb:


> wird wohl ohne nicht gehen, versuch es hier
> http://www.velomarkt.ch/



Ok, jetzt habe sogar ich verstanden, dass Februar 2009 und nicht Februar 2010 die Übrgangsfrist endet.  

Sorry, dann werde ich meine Angebote wohl erst in 2-3 Wochen einstellen.


----------



## Snipy78 (4. Januar 2010)

Servus!

hab ein paar dumme Fragen. Oder vielleicht gibts hier sogar irgendwo so was wie n FAQ?
- wie schätzt man denn den Wert eines gebracuhten Bikes ein - möglichst viele Anzeigen studieren oder gibts grundlegende Fausregeln.
- gibt es hier üblicherweise genügend Interessenten für Komplettbikes oder ist es schwierig ein solches loszuwerden (2009er Remedy 7 aber in 21,5"), gibt es da Erfahrungen von euch Usern. D.h. lohnt sich eine Registrierung - ich kauf/verkauf sonst eigentlich kaum etwas.
- Ist es auch üblich Bikes zu versenden - (nach Üweisung?) wenn ja welcher Dienst ist da zu empfehlen?

Grüße!
Georg


----------



## abstrus (4. Januar 2010)

Zum ersten: das dauert, also ich denke mir es oft so: ein Giant ReignX2 kostet neu 2000
Dann hat der Verkäufer auch noch gehandelt oder es online gekauft->er hat 20-25% gespart, das wären dann 1500-1600 die er bezahlt hat.
Davon ziehst du nochmal 15-25% ab, je nachdem, ob es neu oder gebraucht ist.
( wenn dann allerdings ne Totem dranklebt anstatt der Domain musst du auch mehr zahlen)
Einen hohen Preisverfall hast du bei Bikes, die oft im Bikemarkt sind ( Giant Glory DH, Trek Session 88 ), bei Bikes die "in" sind musst du oft ziemlich dumme Preise zahlen ( Specialized Demo) 
Bikes in L gehen am schnellsten weg ( und es gibt oft weniger), M schon etwas langsamer, XL geht noch und bei S hast du einen höheren Wertverlust und brauchst länger.

Eine Regristrierung finde ich ganz gut, so brauchst du nicht so lange um Sachen zu verkaufen, also ab 400 lohnt es sich.
Beim letzten: suchen, DHL ist günstig.


----------



## dubbel (4. Januar 2010)

abstrus schrieb:


> Eine Regristrierung finde ich ganz gut, so brauchst du nicht so lange um Sachen zu verkaufen, also ab 400 lohnt es sich.



andererseits: ab 0 ist es erforderlich.


----------



## carmin (4. Januar 2010)

Am günstigsten ist wahrscheinlich der Fahrradversand per Bahn: Den Schlüssel eines Fahrradschlosses per Brief an den Empfänger schicken, zwei Tage später in einen vereinbarten Zug stellen und festschließen, und am Empfangsort holts der Empfänger wieder raus.  Klappt natürlich nur bei Direktverbindungen ;-)

Ernsthaft... teurere Ware wie Rahmen oder Komplettbikes würde ich nur persönlich abholen und bezahlen.  Dann hat man zudem Gelegenheit, sich vom Zustand ein eigenes Bild zu machen.  Für 45 Euro Versandkosten kann man auch mal 100 oder 200 km fahren.

Wenns doch per Versand laufen soll, empfiehlt sich ein Treuhandservice.


----------



## olivier (4. Januar 2010)

-


----------



## carmin (5. Januar 2010)

Nochmal zum Thema Preisfindung... da scheinen ja viele ein Problem mit zu haben.

Dazu hilft vielleicht die Überlegung, dass ein Preis keine objektive Eigenschaft einer Ware ist.  Beispiel: Hat jemand zufälligerweise zehn sehr ähnliche Bikes, so ist es für ihn noch von Vorteil, eines davon gegen 1000 Euro einzutauschen, weil er damit mehr anfangen kann, als ein Bike verstauben zu lassen.  Hat ein anderer hingegen nur ein Bike, das ihm auch noch gut passt und mit dem er nächste Woche auf Mehrtagestour will, so wird er dasselbe Bike wohl selbst für 10'000 Euro nicht hergeben. -- Diese Überlegung, bis zu welchem Minimalpreis habe ich noch einen Vorteil vom Verkauf, sollte man vor allem anderen mal anstellen.

Dann kann man sich in der Tat den Markt anschauen.  Liegt mein Minimalpreis schon über den marktüblich erzielten Preisen, braucht man vielleicht gar nicht weitermachen.  Ansonsten überlasst die Preisbildung doch dem Markt.  Sprich, steigt mit einem gewissen Aufschlag (der sich ja am Preis ähnlicher Bikes orientieren kann) ein.  Kommt nach ein paar Tagen kein Geschäft zustande, senkt ihr den Preis und wartet wieder ab.  Das geht so lange, bis der Verkauf doch klappt oder der subjektive Minimalpreis erreicht ist.  Persönlich gefällt mir dieses Procedere viel besser als etwa die typische 1-Euro-Auktion, bei der man die Ware zwar fast garantiert los hat, aber sie u.U. unter (subjektivem) Wert abgeben muss; und weils hier keine Einstellgebühr und beliebige Laufzeit gibt, kann man dieses Spiel auch treiben, so lang man Bock hat.

Zum Thema Versand: Die bequeme Variante ist sicherlich der dedizierte Fahrradversand.  Da muss man nix weiter tun als Pedale abschrauben und Lenker querstellen.  Das Bike wird abgeholt und verpackt. -- Deutlich billiger wirds, wenn man das Rad ein bissel demontiert.  Dann ists ja kein Problem, es in einem Karton der Größe 120x60x60 cm^3 unterzubringen, der (mit 10-20 kg) bei DHL für ca. 10.90 weggeht.  So eine Schachtel muss man natürlich auch erstmal rumliegen haben.


----------



## Snipy78 (5. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank euch für die Infos, wenn ich wieder in D bin werd ich mich mal registrieren - ist mir eigentlich auch schon das Forum alleine Wert. Mal schauen ob ich mein Remedy so loswerde dass ich mir dann noch ein anderes Bike (29"?) kaufen kann  Sonst behalt ichs halt


----------



## DHO 3 (5. Januar 2010)

Was soll das ganze Gejammer über die Angabe von den Adressdaten und über die 5 Euro ?
Sämtliche Daten sind sowieso schon im Umlauf (Versicherungen,Banken,Finanzamt usw.)
Und was die 5 Euro angeht,da fährt mann Bikes für mehrere 1000 Euro und dann regt man sich über lächerliche 2.50 Euro auf.
Im übrigen verkaufe ich meine Teile lieber im IBC als in Ebay(in Ebay wird mehr betrogen und ich muß weit unter Wert verkaufen,wenn ich Pech habe
Und teuer ist es auch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (5. Januar 2010)

schon wieder wer, der nicht kappiert dass es nicht um die 5 euro geht,... 
Klar, unsere Daten gibts überall, aber man traut Versicherungen, Banken und so weiter eben nen besseren Datenschutz zu als nem Forum.


----------



## KleinaberFein (6. Januar 2010)

Bin seit  paar jahren hier  und habe immer mein Zeug gut verkaufen können ( habe auch gekauft )  ich zahl aber sicher keine  5 an so en Hässliches  forum nur das ich weiter verkaufen kann... schwachsinn mir  tut jeder leid der das geld gezahlt hat.... 
Selbst in Ebay  ist sowas billiger oder in der Zeitung ....


----------



## gtbiker (6. Januar 2010)

Bist du mal ernster auf den Kopf gefallen?
Unqualifizierter gehts fast nicht.


----------



## vtrkalle (6. Januar 2010)

kann jeder machen wie er will  für mich haben sich die 5 schon lange bezahlt gemacht  und dieses Hässliches Forum ist mir am Ar... lieber als eBay beim Gesicht 
Gruß: vtrkalle



KleinaberFein schrieb:


> Bin seit  paar jahren hier  und habe immer mein Zeug gut verkaufen können ( habe auch gekauft )  ich zahl aber sicher keine  5 an so en Hässliches  forum nur das ich weiter verkaufen kann... schwachsinn mir  tut jeder leid der das geld gezahlt hat....
> Selbst in Ebay  ist sowas billiger oder in der Zeitung ....


----------



## chri55 (6. Januar 2010)

KleinaberFein schrieb:


> Selbst in Ebay  ist sowas billiger




hast du schon mal was auf eBay verkauft? spätestens ab dem 2. Verkauf kommt das deutlich teurer als 5...


----------



## carmin (6. Januar 2010)

LÃ¶rr schrieb:


> schon wieder wer, der nicht kappiert dass es nicht um die 5 euro geht,...





KleinaberFein schrieb:


> ich zahl aber sicher keine  5â¬


Vielleicht kÃ¶nnt Ihr das mal untereinander klÃ¤ren, ob "es" jetzt um die fÃ¼nf Euro geht oder nicht


----------



## Lörr (6. Januar 2010)

naja - kleinaberfein kann man da getrost außer acht lassen, der wirkt eh ein wenig seltsam - den meisten gehts hier einfach nur um die daten, und klar, auch wenn sie schon 5 mal im umlauf sind, spricht nichts dagegen sich dagegen zur Wehr zu setzen, dass sie noch ein 6. mal abgegeben werden  wie dem auch sei, das Anmelden lohnt sich, die 5 euro hat man schon wenige Tage nach dem Anmelden wieder eingenommen - und man hat nur Vorteile gegenüber z.b. der Bucht oder ähnlichem, nämlich eine unbeschränkte Dauer des Angebots und einen mehr oder weniger festen Preis.


----------



## carmin (6. Januar 2010)

Och, jetzt fängst auch noch an, den Bikemarkt zu loben, das verkompliziert die Gefechtslage erheblich ;-))

Aber ernsthaft: Ich denke, es ist schon mal wichtig, sich zu überlegen, ob man vor den richtigen Dingen Angst hat.  Es gibt ja durchaus ernstzunehmende Gefahren, die nahelegen, mit Daten nicht allzu sorglos umzugehen bzw. gegen eine Erhebung sogar Widerstand zu leisten: Identitätsdiebstahl, Stalking, oder Nachteile aufgrund von Datengläubigkeit in falsche oder unvollständige Daten.

Wovor hast Du konkret Angst, wenn bei mtb-news Deine Adresse liegt wie (wahrscheinlich) schon bei dutzenden Webshops?


----------



## Lörr (6. Januar 2010)

ich hab vor nichts angst, ich bin ja im Bikemarkt angemeldet wie man am Haken sehen kann.
Aber ich kann mir nunmal vorstellen, dass andere so denken, ich war Anfangs ja auch ein Gegner von der zusätzlichen Bikemarktanmeldung (und bin auch jetz kein Freund davon, aber es ist nunmal ein notwendiges Übel wenn man Fahrradteile nicht unter Wert verkaufen will...) und ich habe zudem einfach einen Teil von dem, was hier auf 49 Seiten verteilt steht, in wenigern Zeilen zusammengefasst. Ich schätze halt, dass manche hier einfach nicht glauben dass n guter Datenschutz vorliegt, konnte man ja auch öfters lesen

"...gegen eine Erhebung sogar Widerstand zu leisten: Identitätsdiebstahl, Stalking, oder Nachteile aufgrund von Datengläubigkeit in falsche oder unvollständige Daten." 
das meinte ich ja auch, es ist eben warscheinlicher dass sowas vorkommt, wenn deine Daten bei 200 verschiedenen Firmen und Internet angegeben sind, als wenn sie bei 5 sind (na gut, vielleicht ein wenig übertriebene Zahlen  aber im Grunde gesehen stimmts doch.) 

so - so langsam klingt meine antwort seltsam genug um abgeschickt zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaLgOn (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
Hab ein Problem, mein grüner Haken ist weg
Ich habe vor gut 1 Jahr die 5 Euro bezahlt und bin danach dem DIMB Racing Team beigetreten. Jetzt habe ich die DIMB Mitgliedschaft beendet, bzw. bin nur noch normales Mitglied und deswegen ist wohl mein grüner Haken weg gemacht worden. Ich habe die 5 Euro allerdings seperat gezahlt, sodass meine Verifizierung noch ca. 1 Jahr gültig sein sollte. (Grüner Haken + 750 PM´s)
Würde mich freuen, wenn das Problem schnell behoben werden könnte, da mein PM Fach voll ist

Gruß Markus


----------



## Hot Carrot (24. Januar 2010)

Moin moin 

Habt ihr mittlerweile die Verkäufe mit den User verknüpft, so das man nach dem Verkauf auch eine Bewertung abgeben kann. 

Mir sind deswegen schon ein paar Bewertungen verloren gegangen, weil man nach Verkaufsende den Artikel nicht mehr aufrufen kann bzw zuordnen kann weil leider alles gelöscht wurde. 

Und wäre es möglich das Ihr die Verkäufe irgendwie im User Proviel mit unterbringen könntet, so das man nicht immer gezwungen wird sein eigenen Post zu suchen und dann erst zu den Verkauf zu gelangen.  



MFG


----------



## gobo206 (24. Januar 2010)

Mittlerweile gibts den Link 
in der email zum Verkauf

Früher ging es so
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/faq.php?faq=infos_fuer_kaeufer#faq_alte_anzeige_finden


----------



## Hot Carrot (24. Januar 2010)

gobo206 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibts den Link
> in der email zum Verkauf
> 
> Früher ging es so
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/faq.php?faq=infos_fuer_kaeufer#faq_alte_anzeige_finden



Selbst das hat bei mir nicht funktioniert ich musste immer warten das mich mein Käufer als erstes Bewertet (weil ich mir die Nr nicht aufgeschrieben hatte bzw ich hatte mich aufs System verlassen ), bzw das er mir den Link gibt das ich Ihn bewerten konnte. 

Macht nun mal leider auch nicht jeder.


----------



## jussikarhu (31. Januar 2010)

Grüß Dich!
Ich habe letzte Woche den Betrag von 5 überwiesen aber noch keinen Brief erhalten.
Was tun?
Grüße aus München
Florian


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Februar 2010)

sowas ist doch ne glatte lüge... das darf doch nicht ? 
--> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/248129/cat/26


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (22. Februar 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sowas ist doch ne glatte lüge... das darf doch nicht ?
> --> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/248129/cat/26



Wo ist da das Problem?


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Februar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wo ist da das Problem?



"Das Innenlager wurde aber nicht gefahren! Also eigentlich neu" . 

dieser text gibt dir nicht zu denke


----------



## Eike. (22. Februar 2010)

Nicht wirklich, es ist doch gängige Praxis von neuen Komplettbikes Teile abzuschrauben die man nicht braucht. Und die verratzte Verschraubung sieht man auch gut auf dem Bild also kein Grund sich hinterher darüber zu beschweren.


----------



## Thomas (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Fragen zur deiner Identifikation oder zu einzelnen Bikemarktdeals stell bitte per Mail, da können wir besser helfen als hier in diesem Thema,
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/sendmessage.php

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------

